#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-18
<felix_> hoi
<jvb> ik probeer een pdf bestand af te drukken en dit gaat niet zoals het moet.
<jvb> In het afdrukvoorbeeld is de volledige pagina te zien
<jvb> maar als de pagina uit de printer rolt dan staat daar slechts een deel op
<jvb> Werkt bij Windows perfect
<jvb> Bij Ubuntu niet
<jvb> wat doe ik verkeerd ?
<Vancha> he jvb , wat voor software gebruik je om te printen?
<jvb> Ik heb het ondertussen op gelost
<jvb> ik heb documentviewer vervangen
<jvb> ePDFviewer
<jvb> en dat werkt prima
<Vancha> ah hartstikke mooi :
<Vancha> :)
<remun-j66> Just installed google-earth´s latest stable release from their website in Maverick. Works fine so far, just doesn’t seems to use the default gnome theme. Can i fix that somehow?
<jvb> Ik ben nu op zoek naar een simpel facturatiemogelijkheid voor loomla!
<MrChrisDruif> remun-j66: This it the Dutch LoCo :)
<jvb> joomla! bedoelde ik
<remun-j66> Sorry, had ik effe niet door
<jvb> ik zoek dus daarvoor een joomla! - extensie
<MrChrisDruif> Is al goed, was al bereid je door te sturen naar #ubuntu of #ubuntu-beginners remun-j66
<remun-j66> Toch een idee voor Google-Earth?
<jvb> weet iemand toevallig iets hierover ?
<MrChrisDruif> Je zegt dus dat Google Earth het Gnome thema niet gebruikt?
<remun-j66> Ja, volgens mij echt niet. Frame is oke, maar binnenin niet. Lijkt windowsachtig??
<CasW> Dat komt doordat hij het zelf helemaal rendert
<CasW> (Moet ook, door die 3d wereldbol)
<CasW> Niets aan te doen
<remun-j66> Toch heb ik dit in voorgaande versies anders gezien. Heb al -style GTK+ als optie geprobeerd, maar dan krijg ik zo´n qt-look :-\
<CasW> Oké, dan zou ik -style GTK proberen
<remun-j66> Idem als GTK+
<CasW> Probeer het dan 's met Qt ;)
<remun-j66> Nee grapjurk, dat doet me denken aan het belastingaangifteprogramma van laatst ;-)
<remun-j66> Ben ff aan het zoeken naar de qt-bestanden. Wil proberen deze te verplaatsen om dan eens te kijken of ie dan wel gtk pakt.
<MrChrisDruif> Ik denk dat CasW bedoelt dat je die opties eens moet proberen...aangezien gtk in qt resulteerde
<CasW> Idd
<remun-j66> Ja, snap de hint wel hoor
<remun-j66> Beetje zeiken over esthetisch elementje moet toch wel kunnen toch?!
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, maar wij hoopten dat de links gewoon niet goed waren/verwisseld
<MrChrisDruif> Scheelt een hoop werk namelijk :P
<remun-j66> Op andere install van Maverick precies hetzelfde voor de duidelijkheid.
<remun-j66> Kan de Qt-bestanden niet vinden overigens. Vreemd.
<MrChrisDruif> Ligt eerder aan GEarth dan GTK
<JanC> remun-j66: Google Earth is gewoon een Windows-programma, daarom ziet het er ook zo uit?
<JanC> (het is een Windows-programma dat tegen winelig gecompileerd is, zodat het ook op linux draait
<JanC> winelib
<Solak> mogge
<MrChrisDruif> Hai Solak
<remun-j66> Oke, winelib zal best JanC. Valt dus niet te omzeilen naar ik begrijp?
<remun-j66> Heb overigens geen wine of winelib geïnstalleerd, of maakt dat niet uit/
<JanC> remun-j66: winelib zit mee bij GE
<JanC> remun-j66: en ik denk niet dat wine ondersteuning heeft voor themes?
<remun-j66> Wine ooit op ubuntu-studio 9.10 standaard geïnstalleerd gehad en dat zag er helemaal kaal windowsachtig uit inderdaad.
<MrChrisDruif> Volgens mij wel wat...
<MrChrisDruif> Heb er ooit iets over gelezen op omgubuntu.co.uk
<remun-j66> We wachten gewoon af hoe de uiteindelijke versie eruit komt te zien. Release 6.0 is nog in bèta begrijp ik.
<remun-j66> Ja MrChrisDruif, las ook al op askubuntu om getlibs te installeren, maar weet niet of dat wel verstandig is?!
<remun-j66> http://askubuntu.com/questions/7246/google-earth-and-skype-theme
<JanC> oh, gebruikt GE tegenwoordig Qt?
<JanC> of was het een ander Google-ding dat winelib gebruikte?
<MrChrisDruif> remun-j66: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/easily-get-wine-apps-to-match-your-gtk-theme/
<remun-j66> MrChrisDruif: Heb de link opgeslagen in scrapbook. Ga ik wellicht nog een keer uitproberen.
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<remun-j66> JanC: Heb eerlijk gezegd geen idee hoe Qt geïmplementeerd is in Ubuntu en of Google earth er dan ook gebruik van maakt.
<rinus> goedemorgen  allen,ikbenvorige week al hier geweest voor mijn probleem  nl ik heb nog steeds geen enkel  geluid .
<remun-j66> Ga niet vanalles installeren nu. Heb net m´n gecrashte pc EN laptop geherinstalleerd paar dagen terug.
<JanC> remun-j66: dat askubuntu-antwoord lijkt er op te wijzen dat GE met een eigen Qt geleverd wordt
<JanC> m.a.w. het neemt de systeem-configuratie niet over etc.
<rinus>  heb al van alles gedaan maar nee , ik ben wel geen computerheld, maar is dat zo ingewikkel dan?
<JanC> typisch closed source probleem dus  :P
<remun-j66> Ja JanC, daar lijkt het wel op als ik dat allemaal lees, maar om daarom dan getlibs te installeren??
<rinus> wie gaat me redden
<JanC> remun-j66: ik weet niet wat die getlibs doet, dat heb ik niet bekeken  ☺
<JanC> rinus: welke versie van Ubuntu?
<rinus>   hoi, volgens mij de nieuwste
<MrChrisDruif> remun-j66: Je kan evt. hier eens kijken: http://alternativeto.net/software/google-earth/
<JanC> 10.10 of de beta van 11.04 ?
<JanC> rinus: en zie je een werkende volumeregeling in de "sound indicator"
<remun-j66> Ubuntu 10.10. uname -a uitvoer: Linux Hp-Desktop 2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:00:26 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<rinus> p ik dacht 10.10
<JanC> kan je het volumeschuifje bewegen dus?
<rinus> ja
<JanC> maar je hoort niks?
<rinus> geen moer
<MrChrisDruif> Juiste output geselecteerd rinus?
<JanC> als je naar geluidsvoorkeuren gaat, wat zie je dan in het tabblad "hardware" staan?
<rinus> ik heb dat al  geprobeerd , geloof ik maar als je me weer even op weg helpt
<rinus> ja hebik
<rinus> ik zit nu bij hardware
<remun-j66> Dank aan allen en tot gauw maar weer :D
<rinus> ik heb nu aanstaan digital stereo  output  + analoog  input
<rinus> iec 958
<rinus> niemand die me helpen kan?
<JanC> je uitvoer is digitaal?
<rinus> ja
<JanC> hangt dat aan een digitaal surround systeem of zo?
<JanC> of HDMI ?
<rinus> ten miinste wat bedoel je daar prcies mee
<rinus> nee
<JanC> wat hangt er aan de uitgang van je geluidskaart?
<JanC> staan er meerdere apparaten onder hardware?
<rinus>  zou het niet weten
<rinus> jaja stuk oftien
<JanC> eh, als je naar Geluidsvoorkeuren gaat, tabblad Hardware, wat staat er dan in het vakje "Kies een apparaat om te configureren" ?
<JanC> geen 10 geluidskaarten, hoop ik?
<rinus>  ik heb gewoon twee kleine boxen  maar nu je het  het zijn er eigenlijk vijf
<JanC> ?
<rinus>   maar ik heb er maar twee in ge bruik
<rinus> nee
<JanC> staan daar meerdere geluidskaarten, en welke naam hebben ze?
<rinus>  allerlei in en outputs analoog en digitaal
<JanC> nee, daarboven
<JanC> "Intern geluid" of zo?
<rinus> daar boven staat niks
<JanC> hm
<rinus> ja dat wel
<rinus> intern geluid
<JanC> misschien als je er maar één hebt dat het keuzevak er niet is, dat weet ik niet uit het hoofd  ☺
<JanC> rinus: met welke stekkers hangen je boxen er aan?
<rinus> dat is probleem ik weet het ook niet
<JanC> gewoon standaard stereo jack?
<rinus> tulp stekkers
<JanC> oh
<JanC> probeer anders eens om analoge stereo te kiezen?
<JanC> (stereo aangezien je maar 2 boxen hebt)
<rinus> onee het is zo een stekker met klem systeem
<JanC> ?
<rinus>  ja je weet je moet aan de zijkant  zo een plasic ding in knijppen
<rinus> een klein palletje
<rinus> maar ik ga proberen met analoog
<rinus>  ik ga weer zoeken bedankt alvast  ( ik geef het niet op)
<JanC> er is een knop naast om te testen  ☺
<DaveDavenport> hmm
<rinus>  o nee ben in de  war het is gewoon  een klein tulp stekkertje
<rinus> eureka eureka ik heb opeens geluid een wonder  het is of was analoog surround  7.1 output  bedankt in ieder geval  gr  rinus
<JanC> right
<JanC> als je je boxen aan de analoge uitgang hangt is het niet nuttig het geluid naar de digitale uitgang te sturen  ☺
<CasW> Da's mijn fout
 * CasW schaamt zich
<CasW> Hij kwam ik dacht vrijdag ook al langs
<CasW> En toen zocht ik even, en Wikipedia zei dat het digitaal was
<CasW> Maar hij zei dat hij ze allemaal ging testen...
<san> help me.. can not install apache on my ubuntu
<san> i don't know how
<san> but i have to
<erkan^> here is dutch room
<san> Kan ik ook
<san> Gaat me makkelijker af
<san> Weet iemand waar ik een goede handleiding kan vinden hoe ik apache kan installeren op ubuntu
<san> Het is een school opdracht... maar de leraar is niet zo'n ster in lesgeven
<erkan^> san: http://www.ictsoftware.info/reviews/linux/204-installatie-webserver-php5-en-mysql-ubuntu-server.html
<san> dank je wel erkan!
<erkan^> (-:
<san> Als ik de eerste commando uitvoer.. krijg ik alles done & dat ie unable is om pocketd apache te localiseren..
<san> Het is voor het eerst in mijn leven dat ik met linux werk
<erkan^> ik heb nog nooit met apache gedaan
<san> Hm..
<san> Wat moet ik nu hehe
<erkan^> volgens me heb jij ubuntu server nodig, maar ik weet het niet zeker
<san> die heb ik al..ubuntu server.. daarop moet apache
<CasW> Hij zou al meegeleverd moeten zijn
<san> owh..
<CasW> Dacht ik, weet ik niet zeker
<san> ik krij dat die hem niet kan localieseren.. voor de rest is alles done..
<san> & dan als ik hem wil opstarten
<erkan^> heb jij het gedaan --> sudo apt-get install apache2  ?
<san> ja
<RawChid> san: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Lamp
<RawChid> Lamp installeren is het makkelijkst
<Terminator> idd
<Terminator> Lampp voor de win
<RawChid> Nee, voor Win is het Wamp :P
<Terminator> nee toch?
<Terminator> xampp
<RawChid> Ook
<erkan^> kunnen tussen win en ubuntu verbonden worden zoals gedeelde mappen... via de router, RawChid ?
<san> als ik lamp install kan ik apache installeren of wat is de bedoeling.. sorry mensen ik heb er geen verstand van!
<RawChid> erkan^, ja, ik doe op mijn computer rechtermuisknop op map, en dan delen. Met mijn Windows computer kan ik er dan bij via "Netwerken" ofzo
<RawChid> san, had je de link an geopend die ik gaf?
<Terminator> lampp is een handige manager
<RawChid> Daar staat het uitgelegd
<erkan^> Ravhin, : Windows <-- ROUTER --> Ubuntu ?
<erkan^> oeps RawChid
<Terminator> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/index.html
<RawChid> erkan^, ja!
<erkan^> effe proberen. maar ik weet het niet preceis hoe werkt het hihi
<san> ja heb ik geopend
<Terminator> je installeert dat
<san> ja
<Terminator> en dan kan je via localhost alles instellen
<Terminator> nadat je hem gestart hebt
<san> ok thnx.. zal het proberen
<Terminator> heb je hem al geinstalleerd?
<Terminator> To start XAMPP simply call this command:
<Terminator> /opt/lampp/lampp start
<JanC> aarg
<Terminator> in terminal
<Terminator> zo erg JanC ?
<RawChid> Terminator, we hadden het toch over Lamp?
<Terminator> yup
<Terminator> met dubbel p :P
<JanC> Terminator: leer mensen aub de officiële software gebruiken en geen random third party downloads die niet automatisch security updates krijgen...
<Terminator> huh?
<Terminator> ow
<Terminator> dacht dat dat de goede was :P
<Terminator> zo random is die van apachefriends toch niet?
<JanC> gewoon apache2 etc. uit de repositories installeren
<erkan^> amai ik snap echt niet hoe werkt precies tussen windows 7 en ubuntu 10.10 te verbinden
<Terminator> mwa
<Terminator> ik vind lampp erg makkelijk
<erkan^> heb ik lamp nodig ?
<JanC> Terminator: ja, maar een niet-up-to-date server is ook makkelijk voor mensen die misbruik willen maken...
<Terminator> geloof dat het voor school was ;)
<Terminator> maar je hebt een punt
<JanC> ja, ik heb zo wel eens een server die gehackt was onderzocht voor een school  :P
<JanC> XAMPP & Joomla van een jaar oud, 't was al raar dat die niet veel eerder gehacked was  :P
<Terminator> :)
<JanC> san: er is een Ubuntu Server guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<doorntje> Nja, XAMPP is sowieso niet zo geschikt voor gebruik in een non-development omgeving
<doorntje> maar php-versies zijn ook drama, vooral de overgang tussen 4 en 5
<JanC> doorntje: ik heb het nooit gebruikt, maar ik zag meteen dat er geen repositories of ander "automatisch" security-beleid was
<JanC> en verder wil je in je dev-omgeving dezelfde versies als in productie liefst  ;)
<doorntje> ik had ooit hosting bij strato maar daar gebruikte men nog php4, toen ik mijn abonnement opzegde werd gevraagd wat de reden was
<JanC> of toch ongeveer
<JanC> bijvoorbeeld ja
<doorntje> toen kreeg ik een pagina voorgeschoteld waar op stond hoe je door middel van .htaccess van php-versie kon wisselen
<doorntje> maar die was niet te vinden met de zoekfunctie als je de exacte naam niet wist
<JanC> hehe
<erkan^> ik heb een probleem : https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_-g7SHML2oAI/TawmYKQUAuI/AAAAAAAAA-M/C7Ag0ysMTf0/kan%20de%20locatie%20niet%20aankoppelen.png
<JanC> documentation fail ook
<erkan^> :S
<doorntje> JanC: klopt, op school moesten wij XAMPP omdat de leraar het niet nodig vond om te weten hoe je dat handmatig moest configureren, als je het een keer nodig had kon je het altijd zelf opzoeken
<doorntje> en dat was met mijn klas ook een verstandige, veel kregen XAMPP niet eens aan de gang
<doorntje> *een verstandige keuze
<doorntje> JanC: Database server van strato waren ook zo vreselijk traag
<JanC> heh, de windows installers van apache, php en mysql zijn doodsimpel toch?
<doorntje> maar dan moet je nog een aantal dingen zelf configureren
<doorntje> en voor zo'n leraar als overal hetzelfde geconfigureerd staat
<JanC> voor mysql kan dat met de GUI tools
<doorntje> *is het handig als overal...
<JanC> en voor apache is er ook nauwelijks werk aan  ;)
<doorntje> JanC: klopt, ik configureer hem op ubuntu ook altijd handmatig
<doorntje> die xampp voor ubuntu heb ik nog nooit gebruikt
<JanC> desnoods maakt de leraar een installer die een bepaalde config instelt  ;)
<doorntje> dat zou kunnen, maar al die leraren gebruiken een mac ;)
<JanC> dan nog
<doorntje> ach ja, met xampp ging het ok
<doorntje> *ook
<JanC> *brr*
<doorntje> maar goed, ik heb pauze
<JanC> lol, op Fedora raden ze zelfs aan SELinux compleet uit te schakelen
<JanC> ipv een profiel voor XAMPP toe te voegen...
<JanC> en in Widnows raden ze ook aan UAC uit te zetten...  :-(
<RawChid> Ach, gewoon als Administrator werken, scheelt ook een hoop gezeur :P
<doorntje> JanC: dat zegt al genoeg over XAMPP, niet?
<MrChrisDruif> Verbaasd het je over UAC JanC?
<doorntje> maar er zijn mensen die schakelen UAC standaard uit
 * MrChrisDruif is zo'n mens O:-)
<doorntje> maar ik denk toch dat het voor sommige mensen handig is, dat mensen toch bewust zijn dat ze iets aanpassen aan de pc
<doorntje> vooral oudere mensen hebben nogal de neiging elk programma wat ze tegen komen te installeren
<JanC> ik zou het zelf ook niet uitzetten
<JanC> net zo min als ik passwordless sudo of PolicyKit zou configureren...
<JanC> (of nodeloos als root werken zoals sommigen doen)
<doorntje> er was laatst iemand die vroeg of ik sudo voor hem kon uit zetten omdat die bang dat die zijn wachtwoord vergat, heb ik niet gedaan heb toen gezegd dat die dan maar moest instellen dat die bij het inloggen een wachtwoord moest gebruiken
<RawChid> Of gelijk het commando passwd en recovery mode in grub uitleggen :P
<JanC> dat heeft sowieso voordelen
<JanC> (inloggen met ww)
<dbrizzle> ik vroeg me af als je een probleem hebt, dat je hier kan spreken met professionele hulpverleners?
<MrChrisDruif> Professionele hulpverleners weet ik niet, maar wij weten zo nu en dan ook wel hoe je een probleem moet oplossen :)
<dbrizzle> ok bedankt
<JanC> heh
<doorntje> Professionele hulpverleners? Klinkt zo ehbo-achtig
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien had hij wel een psychiater nodig? :P
<doorntje> MrChrisDruif: wie weet
<MrChrisDruif> Ik niet en kan het ook niet navragen...hijs alweer weg :P
<doorntje> is te traceren adh van ip
<MrChrisDruif> Kvind het best :P
<Vancha> mijn iptracer zegt dat hij uit de plaats veurne in belgie komt :P
<Vancha> maar dat zal wel zijn isp zijn dan ^^
<livandale> hi
<CasW> Hallo
<livandale> kan ik ubuntu vanaf een usb draaien?
<CasW> Ja
<livandale> hoe?
<CasW> Dan moet je een opstart-usbstick maken
<livandale> hoe?
<livandale> XD
<CasW> Welk OS gebruik je nu? Windows?
<livandale> srry computer noobje
<livandale> windows ja
<CasW> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<CasW> Dat moet je installeren
<CasW> En dan kan je met dat programma een opstartusb maken
<livandale> oke thnx
<JanC> staat er geen USB-writer op de CD ook?
<niohubala> ik denk het niet. Wel WUBI
<JanC> usb-creator.exe staat er ook op
<JanC> CasW: ^^^
<CasW> Sorry, wist ik niet, maar dit werkt ook ;)
<JanC> is wel meer werk en vereist extra software
<CasW> Dat wel, maar het werkt ook
<JanC> en 't is maar dat je het volgende keer wel weet  ;)
<CasW> Ik zal het onthouden voor de volgende keer
<OerHeks> dan moet diegene de iso mounten onder windows.
<OerHeks> dat kan wel lastig zijn ..
<niohubala> :) da's waar
<alex--> hoi
<alex--> ik heb een partitie
<alex--> en nog een partitie
<alex--> maar hoe maak ik die 2e partitie groter?
<alex--> ohnee wacht die 2e partitie is geen partitie maar lege ruimte
<alex--> hoe maak ik die 1e partitie groter dan?
<alex--> ah is al gelukt
<alex--> sorry dat ik jullie lastig viel
<Aegir> Welke programma´s moet je voor silverlight 2 instal. ?
<Aegir> Aegir <Has Quit>
<fke> Halloooo, ben ik weer alles en iedereen tijsteren met vragen over mounten enzoo xD
<fke> hoe kom ik in de <linuxkernelversie>
<aaraar> Ayo
<fke> vanuit een command in recovery shell?
<aaraar> kan Iemand mij helpen
<aaraar> ik heb problemen met moonlight
<hajour> hi all
<MrChrisDruif> Hai hajour :)
<hajour> yes er leeft nog iemand
<MrChrisDruif> Tuurlijk...4 uur slaap is genoeg...voor een keer :P
<MrChrisDruif> Maar dit is het ondersteuningskanaal....waarmee kan ik je van dienst zijn? :P
<hajour> verkeerde kanaal dan denk
<MrChrisDruif> -offtopic of -mwanzo?
<hajour> mwanzo
#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-19
<lena> Goedemorgen allemaal
<lena> 'n vraagje
<lena> Als ubunte one aan het uploaden is krijg ik rechtsboven een notificatie schermpje te zien, hoe kan ik dit uitschakelen dat die niet meer komt?
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry lena, ik zou het niet weten :)
<lena> Moet wel zeggen dat ik de beta versie heb van Ubuntu Natty
 * MrChrisDruif gebruikt dropbox ipv ubuntu one
<MrChrisDruif> Maar die notificaties laten je alleen weten dat hij up- of download
<MrChrisDruif> Zodra je mappen gaat delen is dat uitermate handig :)
<lena> ja en dat wil ik uitschakelen
<lena> dropbox?
<MrChrisDruif> Juah, niet open-source
<MrChrisDruif> Net ff gauw gekeken en bij dropbox kan je het wel uitzetten. Wil je een invite? Dan krijg je net iets meer ruimte dan standaard
<MrChrisDruif> Met een standaard gratis account krijg je maar 2GB gratis, met invites uitdelen etc. kan je maximaal 8GB krijgen :)
<lena> oke is goed
<MrChrisDruif> http://db.tt/AFqBvhF :)
<lena> oke thanks
<MrChrisDruif> Graag gedaan :)
<MrChrisDruif> (En we krijgen beide wat extra ruimte, dus jij ook bedankt :D)
<lena> als ik upload naar dropbox in public dan kan iedereen dat zien toch?
<Vancha> lena, ja, dan kan je gewoon de link opgeven waar het staat op dropbox :)
<serhat> hi
<serhat> Hi erkan
<erkan^> huh? je riep me alleen ? :/
<Hond> halllo
<Hond> ik ben opzoek naar ene cumulus007
<Jason> Hallo
<Ubest> hoi lous
<lous> Hallo
<Ubest> hoi
<Ubest> hoi
<lous> Alles goed?
<Critycal> hoi
<lous> Hallo
<Critycal> kan iemand me helpen met mijn openUBUNTU distro?
<Critycal> ik krijg black screens
<Critycal> en hij flikkert steeds
<lous> oh
<Ubest> ga niet oftopic -.-
<Critycal> ik ben op zoek naar cumulus
<Critycal> komt die wel eens hier
<lous> afentoe
<Critycal> mhm
<lous> hij is niet meer zo actief
<Critycal> die hielp me wel eens met mijn issues
<lous> goede gast idd
<Ubest> hij word toch ook wel ''ubuntero'' genoemd, een hoge status in de community.
<lous> klopt
<Critycal> ja hij zat bij ons in den klas =]
<lous> zat?
<lous> is die gestopt
<Critycal> ja hij is weggegaan
<Ubest> crit de enige mensen die active zijn, zijn wij
<Ubest> iedereen is idle
<Critycal> oh okee
<Critycal> pro-idlers
<Ubest> haha, nederlands
<lous> vrouwen zijn als paddestoelen
<Critycal> ik kom op freenode niet echt verder als #malvager
<Ubest> ubuntu is wel koel
<Critycal> ja maar ik zoek naar support voor mn underground distro
<Critycal> openUBUNTU
<lous> oh....
<Critycal> ik dacht dat ie zei dat er drugs waren om er overheen te komen wadafak
<Ubest> damn ik kan cumulus niet vinden in de logs...
<lous> zal ik hem ff bellen wij zijn goede vrienden
<Critycal> lol quintin junk
<Critycal> er zijn geeneens opers op deze chan
<Critycal> wtf
<Critycal> wat is dit voor matig kankerchannel
<lous> idereen is offline
<Critycal> okee /join #ubuntu
<lous> hohoh
<lous> rustig
<lous> dit is geen prettig ziekte
<Ubest> UndiFineD stinkt naar poep
<Ubest> want hij is ook een ubuntero van de maand
<lous> hoho hij was ubuntoro van de maand
<lous> echt een held
<lous> ha sjimmie
<Cumulus007> hey Sjimmie
<lous> alles rustig mattie
<Cumulus007> Hoe gaat het Sjimmie
<lous> niet?
<Ubest> IK VERDEDIG UBUNTU.
<lous> oke ik ook vriend'
<lous> zullen we een keer afspreken?
<Ubest> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Ubest> ik kan cumulus niet vinden
<Cumulus007> hee blijf eens van freenode af
<Cumulus007> big packets intel
<UndiFineD> ?
<Cumulus007> heej UndiFineD
<Cumulus007> alles goed?
<UndiFineD> och wat heet, genoeg te doen, veel leuke projecten, ik vermaak me wel
<Ubest> MET PIEMELS
<Ubest> OH
<lous> o klint leuk
<UndiFineD> voorbereidingen voor uds
<Cumulus007> uhu
<Cumulus007> klinkt goed =]
<lous> Ubest als je hier komt om te kloten ga dan weg alsjeblieft weg
<Cumulus007> het zit weer vol met trollen hier laatste tijd
<lous> jah he
<lous> moeten aangepakt worden
<UndiFineD> trollen voer je niet
<Cumulus007> dacht dat die de NL chan wel met rust lieten en meer op de normale #ubuntu komen
<Ubest> er is geen op.
<Cumulus007> <UndiFineD> trollen voer je niet <- qft
<Ubest> haha ja
<Ubest> ubuntero van de maand
<Ubest> ja
<Cumulus007> ...
<Cumulus007> is daar wat mis mee Ubest?
<lous> cumules is ook ubuntero geweest
<Cumulus007> Cumulus*
<Cumulus007> ja maar das al een tijdje geleden hoor (:
<lous> sorry
<exalt> kunnen jullie deze onzin voortzetten op het offtopic kanaal? ZONDER de schutting taal ?!
<Ubest> hoe activeer ik ubuntu op een nokia n60
<Cumulus007> ^
<Cumulus007> stomme trollen hier -____-
<lous> oke exalt
<Ubest> sorry, i wens u geen emotionele schade toe met offtoopic
<Cumulus007> net zo weinig opers als in #ubuntu
<lous> hey lous
<donuts> hallo
<Cumulus007> hey BramLous
<exalt> Cumulus007: normaal is het hier niet nodig
<BramLous> haha wat is dit man ;p
<Cumulus007> het is spitsuur blijkbaar
<donuts> het is hier wel erg gezellig hoor
<lous> ja he donuts
<donuts> precie!
<Ubest> exalt ben jij zo iemand die naast de bril schijt in openbare gelegenheden...
<donuts> ja sorry:(
<Cumulus007> ;_;
<donuts> caberero
<Ubest> dus het punt is, mint is beter dan ubuntu?
<lous> waka waka hehehe
<lous> dat zou je kunne zeggen ja
<Cumulus007> Ubest: hoezo zou mint per definitie beter zijn?
<lous> licht er aan hoe je het bekijkt
<Cumulus007> Mint is gewoon een geoptimaliseerde versie van ubuntu...
<Cumulus007> Dit maakt ubuntu als core nog steeds beter in vele opzichten
<Ubest> dit kanaal stinkt naar kont ik ben afk
<Cumulus007> ^ idler...
<Ubest> maar het beastality gehalte is hier hoog zeker, met al die pinguins
<donuts> jongens het is de bedoeling dat hier een echt gesprek gevoert wordt en niet dat er word gesproken over de geur van het achter eind van een persoon
<lous> het anale gedeelte?
<Cumulus007> er zijn hier toevallig geen malvagers ofwel
<lous> kan ook een echt gesprek zijn hoor
<exalt> Sander Pientka ben jij de onverlaat die dit schorem hier binnen heeft gelokt ?
<lous> wij komen uit de gay comunity
<Cumulus007> uhm exalt niet echt
<donuts> ja maar niet als je dan opeens weg gaat want dan wordt het gesprek tussen tijds af gebroken
<Cumulus007> maar
<Cumulus007> ik snap het ook maar half
<donuts> sander toch dat is niet zo netjes
<Cumulus007> hoe weten jullie mijn naam :S?
<donuts> :)
<Ubest> oeh, sander
<donuts> omdat exalt die net zegt
<Ubest> mooie naam
<lous> echt wel
<Cumulus007> exalt: ??!
<lous> Ik vind het vervelend als mensen over gay mensen praten
<lous> krijg ik kriebels van
<donuts> toch geen anale kriebels he gadverdamme
<Ubest> houd je bek kanker homo
<lous> brrr
<lous> ik ben geen homo
<Cumulus007> Ubest: mijn zusje is overleden aan kanker, kan je hier over ophouden of moet ik je reporten op het forum?
<lous> stop daar mee alsjeblieft
<donuts> he farted in my face ><
<lous> Donuts
<lous> We weten al dat je een trolllolololoool bent
<Cumulus007> ^
<lous> dus stop maar en ga weg
<Ubest> Forums zijn er om getrolled te worden
<donuts> ik doe helemaal niks :(
<donuts> waarom krijg ik nu de schuld ik zeg alleen wat er gebeurde
<donuts> pff
<lous> Je bent vervelend bezig en zegt vervelende dingen over de gay /lesbo comunity
<Cumulus007> .....
<Cumulus007> is er geen backup channel ofzo
<donuts> ik zei helemaal niks over de gay/lesbo comunity
<Cumulus007> hey inSanity_
<Ubest> Hoooi
<inSanity_> hey Cumulus007
<lous> Hey hallo
<Cumulus007> het is druk vandaag in ons kanaal (:
<Cumulus007> hey LjL
<LjL> hi
<inSanity_> altijd goed :)
<lous> Ik ben nieuw hier
<Ubest> ik neuken jou moeder :D
<Cumulus007> is het bij jullie ook zo warm
<donuts> hoe heet zo'n mexicaanse hoed nou ook weer?
<Cumulus007> sombrero
<lous> sombrero
<donuts> oja dat was het
<donuts> dankje
<lous> #np
<Cumulus007> hey Nasi
<lous> Bami hallo
<Ubest> http://www.google.nl/imgres?imgurl=http://www.wallpaperbase.com/wallpapers/animals/pinguins/pinguin_2.jpg&imgrefurl=http://marcie-dieren.jouwpagina.nl/&h=768&w=1024&sz=59&tbnid=VW0a5oIeM-3_eM:&tbnh=113&tbnw=150&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dpinguin%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=pinguin&usg=__xKMHB0Flwh9pRwrnT6_kjRGeuM8=&sa=X&ei=CXOtTbTtNYTEsgbno_DXDA&ved=0CDMQ9QEwAQ
<lous> Ubest stop daar mee
<Cumulus007> ik vertrouw dezen link niet
<lous> Dit is nutteloos
<Ubest> ja google.nl
<donuts> ja het is echt niet grappig als er plotseling allerlei rare links worden geplaatst op dit nette forum
<lous> blote dames in beeld
<Nasi> wie is lous? ;p
<Nasi> welke rat
<Ubest> dat is ook tegen ubuntu principes, blote dames/
<lous> rustig
<Cumulus007> .....
<lous> gast
<Cumulus007> trollen -____-
<lous> Ik ben nieuw
<donuts> ja want als je een echte ubuntu gebruiker bent sluit je je zelf op in de kast met alleen een pc met ubuntu er op
 * Cumulus007 slaps MeFra around a bit with a large trout
 * Cumulus007 slaps MeFra around a bit with a large trout
 * Cumulus007 slaps MonkeyDust around a bit with a large trout
<donuts> en geen verbinding naar website met 18+ content
<Ubest> haha een grote forel, hilarisch
<lous> Ubest en donut
<lous> kunnen jullie weg gaan
<lous> jullie zijn echt vervelend
<inSanity_> Ubest, ga iemand anders vervelen in Zeeland
<Ubest> Ok, woont jou moeder toevallig ook in zeeland?
<donuts> sorry maar wat is het probleem dat mensen uit zeeland geen gebruik zouden mogen maken van ubuntu?
<lous> Ubest kom je uit zeeland?
<Ubest> nee
<lous> Zeeland is gewildig
<lous> geweldig
<lous> *
<donuts> ik kom ook niet uit zeeland ik kom uit men moeder :)
<lous> haha flauw hoor
<lous> Quaaaaaaaad
<lous> oh yeah
<inSanity_> helden...
<Cumulus007> WHOIS zegt genoeg.
<lous> net een qaud kill of call of duty
<lous> rustig....
<Cumulus007> qaud?
<inSanity_> Cumulus007, ach gewoon negeren het weet niet beter :)
<lous> quaaaaaaaaaaaaaad
<Ubest> je stinkt naar poep inSanity_
<donuts> ik moet momenteel even gaan dames en heren mijn excuses hier voor ik zal dus niet kunnen reageren.
<lous> Hallo
<donuts> hallo
<Vancha> hey
<Cumulus007> hi
<Ubest> zeg, hallo gaan we lopen kicken/
<Ubest> ._.
<JanC> ja
<noname> lloolll
<Guest63344> ssddsfcsf
<Nasi> qwerty
<Cumulus007> =]
<Cumulus007> =]=]=]=]=]=]
<PeenisPeen> niet offtopic pls cumulus
<Cumulus007> ..
<helpdesk> .....
<Flip|GONE> hmz, is ier precies het een en ander gebeurd...
<Flip|GONE> kindjes zeker? :p
<desirius> hallo
<rickx> goede avond saam
<CasW> Avond
<Chat8550> haaaayyy
<CasW> Heehallo
<OerHeks> :-)
<Chat8550> wt s dit vooor chatsiteee
<CasW> Dit is voor als je problemen hebt met Ubuntu, dan kan je hier vragen stellen ;)
<fujisan> Hoi hoe deinstalleer ik Ubuntu?
<Chat8550> ooooowww
<Chat8550> ik d8 gwn vooor de lol
<Chat8550> haahhha
<OerHeks> schroevendraaier.
<rickx> nou daar kwam ik voor heb sinds 3 dagen ubuntu maar wat ik ook doe krijg mijn geluid niet aan de praat weet iemand een op lossing??
<CasW> Daarvoor moet je in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic zijn
<fujisan> kan niet
<fujisan> ik heb een ban
<CasW> Ja, weet ik, ik had het tegen chat8550
<fujisan> en hier ook dadelijk waarschijnlijk
<fujisan> JanC kennende althans
<OerHeks> rickx, heb je de soundtroubleshooting procedure gevolgd ? > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<fujisan> maar goed dan ga ik wel naar #ubuntu-uk
<lordnoid> slim die highlight :P
<CasW> Terecht
<rickx> eh nee ga gelijk ff kijken
<fujisan> CasW?
<fujisan> terecht?
<CasW> Ja
<fujisan> wat is terecht?
<CasW> Dat hij jou daar bande en hier misschien ook
<OerHeks> wat daar gezegd word over sturen naar launchpad, plak dat in Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<fujisan> CasW ja racisme daar mag maar een nick nadoen niet idd :)
<fujisan> dus een ban daar is een zegen en hier ook :)
<CasW> Racisme daar mag ook niet
<fujisan> ik geloof in mijn idealen
<CasW> Je bent daar niet geband om je idealen
<fujisan> ik heb het bewijs
<CasW> Je bent daar gebant om nicknamejatten
<fujisan> neej
<fujisan> gister nam ik ff de naam van Cugel2 en het stond nog zo in mijn client
<fujisan> ik had het te laat in de gaten
<OerHeks> fujisan, je stoort hier een beetje.
<fujisan> Hoe deinstalleer ik Ubuntu?
<fujisan> dat is mijn ontopic vraag
<fujisan> ik wacht wel op antwoord
<OerHeks> format C:
<rickx> nem een voorhamer fuji!
<CasW> C heb je niet in Ubuntu, OerHeks :p
<doorntje> fujisan: maak je computer open, haal de schijf eruit, pak een hamer: rammen maar
<CasW> format je harde schijf
<doorntje> Hiren's Boot CD > Partition Magic ;)
<doorntje> kan ook met Ubuntu Live CD met GParted
<doorntje> dan zeg je gewoon schijf wissen
<fujisan> wissen != deinstallatie
<fujisan> er staan ook andere linux distros op c
<OerHeks> misschien een leuke vraag voor Ubuntu-uk
<doorntje> fujisan: maar dan ben je hem wel kwijt, magoed je kan beter naar een ander kanaal gaan
<doorntje> fujisan: wubi?
<fujisan> neej
<fujisan> geen wubi
<fujisan> ik stel een vraag en niemand weet het juiste antwoord schijnbaar
<fujisan> jammer
<doorntje> fujisan: we zijn ook geen professionele hulpverleners
<doorntje> fujisan: let me google that for you
<fujisan> JanC haal de ban maar nooit meer weg aub en ban mij hier ook maar
<fujisan> want ik had al nooit meer terug moeten komen
<doorntje> http://tinyurl.com/3uca3ss
<fujisan> Een prettig leven allemaal
<fujisan> Dag.
<fujisan> Het was aangenaam
<fujisan> sorry voor de irritaties
<rickx> pfff ben wezen kijken maar moet eelijk zijn mijn engels is niet zo best
 * Flip|GONE effe reboot...
<exalt> woei ik deed de updates installeren en kiek eens wavoorn mooie errort: http://pastebin.com/1NDCBECd
<exalt> wat moet ik hiermee ?
<rickx> ook een voorhamer????
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install -f
<OerHeks> language-selector is afhankelijk van language-selector-common (= 0.6.7); maar:
<OerHeks>   Pakket language-selector-common is nog niet geconfigureerd.
<exalt> OerHeks, werkt niet..
<OerHeks> na dien kernel, wel herstart ?
<exalt> hee goeien laat ik dat eens doen
<exalt> brb
<OerHeks> ik zie die updates nu ook, kernel had ik al.
<OerHeks> hmm ik heb dezelfde shit
<exalt> OerHeks, geen verschil
<OerHeks>  vereistenproblemen - blijft ongeconfigureerd
<exalt> OerHeks, in #ubuntu word me verteld dat t een bug is
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/766468
<OerHeks> jups heb hem
<OerHeks> idem https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/766462
<OerHeks> ik lees een patch, over een process dat gekilled word, maar niet bestaat , antwoord #12
<OerHeks> http://fossplanet.com/f10/%5Bbug-766412%5D-%5Bnew%5D-package-language-selector-common-0-6-7-failed-124357/index2.html
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/307974
<OerHeks> grumble
<exalt> OerHeks, fixable denkje ?
<OerHeks> ik twijffel met die foss patch
<OerHeks> ik wacht liever af tot er via launchpad een goed antwoord komt.
<hoekje> goede avond iedereen
<exalt> hoi hoekje
<hoekje> dag exalt
<exalt> brb
<FlipSton3> hier zijn we weer maar dan via gsm... Weet iemand trouwens een goed irc proggie die op symbian draait?
<JanC> OerHeks: die patch kan weinig kwaad
<JanC> het enige wat het doet is vermijden dat dat postinst script faalt
<OerHeks> heb jij nu ook die error, JanC ?
<JanC> nog niet geprobeerd
<JanC> is dat op natty ?
<hoekje> slaapwel
<OerHeks> neen, maverick
 * FlipSton3 brb, effe mirggi proberen...
<hoekje> dag FlipSton3 JanC OerHeks
<exalt> error solved
<OerHeks> vertel ?
<JanC> ah, ik heb geen maverick-systemen meer
<OerHeks> oke, antwoord 23 fixt het > http://fossplanet.com/f10/%5Bbug-766412%5D-%5Bnew%5D-package-language-selector-common-0-6-7-failed-124357/index3.html#post416118
<OerHeks> at the end add '|| true' to get this line > kill $(pgrep -U root '^ls-dbus-backend$') 2>/dev/null || true
#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-20
<Flip|GONE> dag kindertjes van de grote wereld... weer een mooie dag om te gaan werken :-)
<alex--_> Waarom gebruikt niet iedereen ubuntu?
<Vancha> ik weet het alex..
<Vancha> omdat ze dan over moeten stappen :)
<alex--_> is dat zoveel werk dan?
<alex--_> ja het partities maken kost enige tijd
<alex--_> maar voor de rest
<alex--_> ja het ziet er wat abstract uit
<alex--_> als die balken meer zoals windows eruit zien zou het makkelijker zijn
<alex--_> (maar wel minder mooi)
<Vancha> alex-_-, naar mijn ervaring vinden de meeste mensen het niet te veel werk, maar het is gewoon het idee van 'overstappen op een ander os, dan moet ik alles weer opnieuw leren'.
<Vancha> mijn vader gebruikt het dus nu ook, en vind het uiteindelijk allemaal meevallen.
<Vancha> maar de meeste mensen denken wel zo :o
<alex-_-> alles weer leren
<alex-_-> lol :P
<alex-_-> ik weet niet wat er zo anders aan is
<alex-_-> (als je de balken het zelfde zet)
<alex-_-> Ja een paar dingetjes zoals hardware veilig verwijderen moest ik ook uitleggene
<alex-_-> uitleggen *
<alex-_-> Maar voor de rest niet
<Vancha> help, waar kan ik de geluidsinstellingen veranderen, of waar zit mijn configuratiescherm, of waarom kan ik mijn schermbeveiliging niet aanpassen met rechtermuisknop, of waar zit windows media player, paint, waaar kan ik dat vinden enz enz enz enz enz
<Vancha> snap je :)
<exalt> Vancha: waar zit paint dan ?
<Vancha> onder windows in bureau accesoires, maar bij ubuntu kan ik het hele bureau accesoires niet eens vinden :P
<exalt> nee, onder linux
<exalt> een equavilent
<Vancha> ik heb gimp, heeft ubuntu wel een paint equivalent?
<exalt> equivalent*
<exalt> Vancha: the gimp is een totaal ander programma
<Vancha> ik weet het :S
<exalt> the gimp is een soort photoshop
<exalt> er is geen goede paint vervanger in ubuntui
<Vancha> in ieder geval niet default :o
<burgerga> misschien LibreOffice/OpenOffice Draw
<burgerga> ?
<burgerga> maar werkt wel anders dan paint
<Vancha> draw is ingewikkelder niet burgerga ?
<burgerga> jazeker
<burgerga> niet echt zo intuitief
<Vancha> gpaint
<Vancha> colorpaint, volgens mij zijn er wel een paar, maar dan moet je er echt om gaan zoeken, hij zit er iig niet standaard op
<exalt> Vancha: qolourpaint volgens mij maar die zijn ten eerste niet helemaal vergelijk baar en of geven installatie errors of hebben grote KDE libs nodig
<Vancha> hij lijkt er wel op exalt , dat zou bijvoorbeeld een alternatief kunnen zijn. maar dan is het wel weer zo, dat mensen als mijn ouders er niet mee overweg zouden kunnen. ze kunnen simpelweg iets niet vinden, en dat is het "minder goed dan windows". het vereist inderdaad een goede uitleg en niet te veel doorgedram om iemand aan de linux te krijgen :)
<Vancha> en geduld :D
<alex-_-> ik gebruik nog steeds paint met wine
<alex-_-> :$
<alex-_-> #$%$#$#% ik moet tot november wachten op nieuwe modem
<alex-_-> dan pas heb ik 40/4 internet
<alex-_-> hoi trijntje
<alex-_-> natty geinstalleerd?
<trijntje_natty> ja, op externe schijf
<trijntje_natty> alleen zit ik nu zonder venster-decoratie, dus ik ga maar even herstarten
<alex-_-> externe schijf?
<alex-_-> trijntje_natty: via usb?
<trijntje_natty> alex-_-, ja
<alex-_-> is dat niet hartstikke langzaam?
<trijntje_natty> neehoor, valt reuze mee
<trijntje_natty> het is trouwens geen usb-stick, maar wel een echte HD, dus er draaien dingen rond. Dat is toch sneller dan een stick of niet?
<alex-_-> geen idee
<alex-_-_> vraagje; waarom laat ubuntu wifi netwerken zien die allang niet meer binnen bereik zijn?
<alex-_-_> en netwerken die wel binnen bereik zijn die ziet hij niet
<trijntje_natty> geen idee, moet je ff netwerk herstarten misschien? Dan gaat i vast opnieuw zoeken
<alex-_-> netwerk herstarten?
<trijntje_natty> nouja, je draadloze kaart uitzetten en weer aanzetten
<alex-_-> hoe?
<alex-_-> ah gelukt
<alex-_-> maar netwerk staat er nog niet tussen
<trijntje_natty> dan weet ik het ook niet, ik ga weereens herstarten
<alex-_-> Het lukt niet, hij probeert verbinding te maken met het netwerk
<alex-_-> dus dat icoontje gaat van onder naar boven
<alex-_-> maar dat doet hij dan een paar minuten
<alex-_-> en tegelijk zegt hij van een ander netwerk dat ik daar niet meer mee verbonden ben
<alex-_-> brb
<bartian> Kan iemand mij helpen?
<bartian> Ik heb Ubuntu geinstalleerd naast win 7, maar nu kan ik niet meer booten op windows....
<bartian> Iemand online?
<OerHeks> linker shift vasthouden tijdens boot, dan kom je in grub2
<erkan^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2
<JanC> bartian: wat bedoel je met Windows booten?
<JanC> niet meer windows booten
<JanC> krijg je geen optie voor Windows, of geeft die een fout als je Windows kiest?
<OerHeks> sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub
<Giovanni> Hallo allemaal.
<CasW> Hallo Giovanni
<Guest17870> Hmm
<Guest17870> het is hier leeg :p
<Guest17870> Waarom is mijn naam verandert -.-
<CasW> Omdat iemand anders de naam 'giovanni' al heeft geregistreerd
<CasW> (en geclaimd, tijdslimiet erop, en dan, na een bepaalde tijd, wordt je van die naam 'gekickt')
<Guest17870> Hmm
<Guest17870> Kennen jullie die Giovanni?
<CasW> Nee
<Guest17870> En trouwens dat kan ik best zijn :P
<Guest17870> Ik heb een nieuw ip gekregen, weet niet of het daaraan ligt
<Guest17870> ubuntu 10.10 net gecrashd
<CasW> Nou, daar zou het niet aan moeten liggen, maar je moet je wachtwoord invullen om die naam te kunnen 'houden'
<Guest17870> Ik had Unity shell erop gezet, ineens kreeg ik het probleem met " No detected drivers for Unity " zo ging het ongeveer.
<Guest17870> Aha ik ken de IRC commands neit meer helaas.
<Guest17870> Zal je ze eventjes kunnen vertellen, hoe ik dit wachtwoord erop krijg?
<Guest17870> !kick test
<Guest17870> Was het dacht ik enzo toch?
<CasW> Ik weet het niet, ik doe het niet
<dNick> Hey
<Yuran_> Goede avond, ik heb een vraagje; Wat is de beste manier om zowel linux als mac osx te draaien op mijn computer?
<RawChid> Dual Boot
<RawChid> Oh
#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-21
<MonkeyDust> coolness, fvwm in plaats van metacity
<MonkeyDust> ipv compiz, bedoel ik
<Luuk> Hoi!
<Luuk> Weet iemand hoe je een presentatie van EOG meteen kan starten vanuit de terminal?
<Luuk> Dus "eog file.jpg -p" ofzo? Dat 'ie die afbeelding meteen fullscreen laat zien?
<doorntje> eog -s file.jpg
<doorntje> of --slide-show ipv -s
<doorntje> woops, wrong
<doorntje> Luuk: wel goed, dus eog -s file.jpg
<Luuk> Ok, bedankt! :)
<RawChid> xdg-open doet hetzelfde als dubbelklikken
<thedudealex> dag iedereen!!
<thedudealex> ik wil iemand vinden die een keyboard layout kan toevoegen aan ubuntu natty...
<thedudealex> het belgische apple keyboard
<thedudealex> wie moet ik hier voor contacteren? er is me gezegd localisation team.. maar geen idee hoe ik daar kom
<JanC> thedudealex: ik weet niet of het localisatieteam daar momenteel ervaring mee heeft, maar we kunnen proberen
<JanC> doh
<thedudealex___> kan iemand me helpen met die keyboard layout?
<JanC> thedudealex___: ik weet niet of iemand in het localisatieteam daar momenteel al ervaring mee heeft, maar we kunnen proberen
<thedudealex___> alle apple keyboards in natty zijn verkeerd...
<thedudealex___> aha :)
<JanC> thedudealex___: alle?
<thedudealex___> ja echt
<JanC> ook andere talen bedoel je?
<thedudealex___> de belgische apple computers hebben eigenlijk een heel andere layout dan normale belgische layouts
<thedudealex___> nee alleen de belgische
<JanC> thedudealex___: heb je al ergens een bugrapport daarover?
<thedudealex___> ja
<thedudealex___> maar is 2 jaar oud :p
<thedudealex___> dus ik dacht: ik ga et zelf fixen
<JanC> als je daar naar verwijst moet ik misschien minder vragen stellen  ;)
<thedudealex___> ik zoek em
<thedudealex___> wacht
<JanC> raar dat enkel de Belgische verschillend zouden zijn?
<thedudealex___> maar de oplossing is eigenlijk zeeeer eenvoudig
<thedudealex___> het franse keyboard is gewoon hetzelfde
<JanC> eh?
<thedudealex___> dus de belgische mac keyboard ==== de franse
<thedudealex___> ik zweer het...
<thedudealex___> apple maakt keyboard per talengroep
<JanC> je bedoelt dat Apple gewoon te lui/gierig is om Belgische toetsenborden te maken?  :P
<thedudealex___> en blijkbaar worden wij beschouwd als fransen
<thedudealex___> ja :D
<JanC> *zucht*
<thedudealex___> ik gebruik na de franse apple layout en alles gaat perfect
<JanC> maar goed, moet wel oplosbaar zijn
<thedudealex___> maar je hebt geen idee hoe lang ik erover heb gedaan om dit te beseffen
<JanC> in dat geval lijkt de fix me simpel
<JanC> althans, ik hoop het  ;)
<thedudealex___> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/290473
<thedudealex___> daar
<thedudealex___> maar de fix is inderdaad echt simpel :p
<thedudealex___> ik weet nie zoveel van dit soort dingen.. moet ik anders een nieuwe bug maken? en zetten dat die 2 keyboard gelijk zijn?
<JanC> hm, in je laatste reactie lijkt het alsof er meerdere bugs zijn?
<thedudealex___> dat er meerdere problemen zijn?
<thedudealex___> wel ja omdat niemand beseft dat het franse keyboard identiek is
<JanC> je zegt ook iets over het ontbreken van een 2e Alt en zo
<thedudealex___> anders moet ik eens alles wat daar gezegt wordt testen
<thedudealex___> ooh wacht, mss is dit nie duidelijk
<thedudealex___> dat is niet mijn bugpost
<thedudealex___> das gwn 1 die ik gevonden heb
<thedudealex___> ik heb eigenlijk nog geen bugs gepost
<JanC> ah, jij bent niet sander?
<thedudealex___> nop
<thedudealex___> wacht ik zal het even bestuderen en je laten weten hoe het zit
<JanC> markeer dan bovenaan eens dat je die bug ook hebt!
<MonkeyDust> thedudealex___ = alex----
<thedudealex___> dat heb ik gedaan
<thedudealex___> alexadner-dhoore
<thedudealex___> <--
<JanC> ik heb de bug even op confirmed gezet (anders gaat er nooit iemand naar kijken)
<JanC> nu nog even bedenken op welk pakket die bug best gemeld kan worden
<thedudealex___> ik ben alles aan het checken wat daar gezegt wordt
<thedudealex___> ik meld zo wat ik vind
<thedudealex> sdisconnect..
<JanC> thedudealex: gebruik een normale IRC client, dat is misschien wat stabieler?
<thealex> zo
<thealex> net xchat irc gedownload
<JanC> ☺
<thealex> zet ik mijn bevindingen anders gwn in de bugreport...?
<thealex> het bugreport*
<thealex> alles werkt echt
<JanC> thealex: dat mag
<thealex> kk
<JanC> wat bedoel je met "alles werkt echt" ?
<JanC> thealex: ^^
<thealex> alle problemen die hij opsomt zijn opgelost door over te schakelen naar "France Macintosh"
<thealex> slechts een aantal zeer speciale tekens... maar dat is nu niet aan de orde
<thealex> zo, ik heb het er bij gezegt
<thealex> gezegd* man man
<JanC> thealex: ik heb ook het juiste pakket aangeduid  ☺
<thealex> mooi zo !
<thealex> ik ga nog wat starcraft 2 spelen
<thealex> draait fantastisch op natty :)
<aaraar> hey
<aaraar> kan iemand mij hekoen
<aaraar> *helpen
<aaraar> ik heb ubuntu geinstalleerd maar ben er achter gekomen dat ik het gamen erg mis
<aaraar> dus ik heb hier een windows 7 DVD
<OerHeks> stel je vraag, misschien weet iemand het antwoord.
<aaraar> maar dan moet hij temporary files op een windows partitie opslaan
<aaraar> en die is er dus niet
<OerHeks> gewoon geheel opnieuw beginnen met windows kaal erop te zetten.
<aaraar> how
<OerHeks> daarna de partitie verkleinen in win7 zelf en ubuntu installeren op de vrije ruimte
<OerHeks> geen idee, ik ken geen windows.
<OerHeks> (7)
<aaraar> want als ik boot krijg ik dus eenerror code 5 ik denk dat het een eror is vanwege dat er geen windows partitie is
<aaraar> maar je zou windows toch ook moetn kunnen booten als er helemaal geen os op je POC staat
<aaraar> *PC
<OerHeks> ja lijkt me ook, vol of leeg.
<OerHeks> zitten er krasjes op of vlekken ?
<aaraar> nee het licht niet aan de cd ik heb er meer over gelezen
<MrChrisDruif> aaraar: Heb je een volledige DVD of een recovery CD?
<aaraar> en de CD is nog vers van de piraten pers
<aaraar> een volledige
<MrChrisDruif> Weird
 * MrChrisDruif houdt gewoon niet van Windows O:-)
<aaraar> maar me installer start wel in ubuntu en als ik op install druk zegt ie saving temporary files en dan zegt ie dat daar geen ruimte voor is op de CD partitie ofo
<OerHeks> je wilt win7 in ubuntu installeren ?
 * OerHeks leert elke dag bij
<aaraar> nee gewooon fresh denk ik
<aaraar> maar daar zou wel ene keuze komen enwat gewoon het makelijkst is en das denk ik gewoon fresh '"virgin"  install
 * MrChrisDruif snapt steeds minder van Windows
<aaraar> weet iemand hoe ik een windows partitie maak
<OerHeks> dat behoord windows 7 zelf te doen
<aaraar> wow faal
<aaraar> w8 ff restarten
<MrChrisDruif> Snap jij nog iets van Windows OerHeks?
<OerHeks> in zoverre, dat windows altijd graag de hele schijf wil.
<OerHeks> en dat win7 en vista zelf de schijf moeten verkleinen.
<OerHeks> en als iets niet lukt te installeren, checken of de bios Sata op AHCI staat, of IDE modus
<OerHeks> meer is niet echt nodig, denk ik.
<JanC> Ubuntu kan perfect een "Windows-partitie" maken hé  ;)
<OerHeks> nadeel is dan, dat windows gaat zeuren dat er iets veranderd is.
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<JanC> OerHeks: als er nog geen Windows is, hoe kan die dan zeuren?  :P
<OerHeks> hij blijft trouwens aardig lang weg, installatie lijkt te lukken ?
#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-22
<janssensmarc> ik heb een probleem met mijn aansluiting op internet via een modem d-link G ADSL 2/2+
<janssensmarc> ze verwijzen mij naar een bepaalde link linmodems technion.ac.il maar deze is nergens te vinden
<leoquant> 23-04-2011. 19.30-20.30 Aanstaande zaterdag dus, alweer de 11 de workshop Python (voor beginners). Additionele informatie vindt u hier: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython
<leoquant> Uiteraard is iedereen van harte uitgenodigd, ik ben er deze keer helaas niet bij. Inschrijven voor deze cursus heeft de voorkeur.
<leoquant> Tot dan in de kanalen #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo en #ubuntu-nl-klas (FreeNode)
<hiptobecubic> hallo?  is de binnenlandse trein gratis vandaag?
<dick> goede morgen
<niks1608> moge
<dick> oh dacht iedereen slaap nog
<niks1608> nee hoor
<dick> maar ik heb een vraagje
<niks1608> wel shoot
<dick> draai sinds enige dagen ubuntu en ben op zoek naar een virusscan
<niks1608> ga naar het software centrum en kies virus scan
<jpjacobs> hehe, voor ubuntu zelf heb je geen virusscan nodig. Maar misschien om bestanden uittekuisen om geen windows vrienden te besmetten kan je clamav gebruiken
<dick> eh had er een maar die upgrade niet
<niks1608> precies jp daar alleen voor
<dick> uh dat snap ik niet?
<niks1608> als je dat wil kun je clamav gebruiken
<dick> oke  is het nu wel of niet slim om clamav tegebruiken
<jpjacobs> wel, voor je ubuntu installatie maakt het niet uit, er zijn momenteel (bijna) geen linux virussen, dus virusscan of niet, besmet wordt je ubuntu normaal niet.
<jpjacobs> maar als je zelf een windows bak hebt, of veel bestanden uitwisseld/doormaild, en je wil super altruistisch zijn voor je windows vrienden, dan kan je die bestanden wel kuisen voor hun.
<OerHeks> of als u een mailserver draaid.
<jpjacobs> uhu
<MonkeyDust> https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/veiligheid
<fke> hallo
<OerHeks> :-)
<fke> iemand verstand van recovery shell
<fke> want ik ben er nog niet uit xD
<fke> chmod a+w dan maak je er een read only file van toch?
<OerHeks> read only + executable  voor users ? chmod 775
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<fke_> back
<fke_> zei iemand iets? (a)
<Terminator> <OerHeks> read only + executable  voor users ? chmod 775
<Terminator> <OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Stefn> Ik wil automatisch mijn cdrom drive mounten met umask=0000 in plaats van umask=0077, hoe moet ik udisk daarvoor configureren?
<fke_> oke dankje :D
<fke_> maar ook dat lukt niet...
<fke_> Ik kan niks verranderen aan die read only..
<fke_> zelfs neit met chmod
<fke_> of nano , dat hele bestand kan ik niks meer mee
<fke_> ik kan niet eens meer gewoon mounten omdat er een fout in mijn fstab zit... met read only rechten en niet veranderbaar
<OerHeks> sudo ?
<fke_> ook niet
<fke_> nergens mee..
<fke_> Maar soms heb ik het idee dat ik hem verkeerd probeer op te slaan... kan dat?
<fke_> als ik hem ge edit heb doe ik ctrl-x (exit) dan vraagt ie of ik aanpassingen wil behouden druk ik yes, en dan vraagt ie waar op te slaan en dan zeg ik over de oude
<MonkeyDust> misschien edit met sudo ervoor
<Stefn> of probeer eerst eens ctrl+o te doen... slaat hij normaal automatisch op
<fke_> nee, weer error vanwege read only :(
<fke_> zowel monkeyDust en Stefn ideeën
<fke_> ik ben er nu al meer dan een week mee bezig :P
<Stefn> probeer je ubuntu ns op te starten in recovery mode dan
<Stefn> net na de bios op shift duwen
<fke_> hmm...
<fke_> oke
<Stefn> en blijven inhouden
<fke_> hij doet eigenlijk niks anders..
<fke_> stuurt me weer verplicht naar recovery shell
<Stefn> daar kan je toch kiezen voor een root shell
<Stefn> daar ga je normaal geen problemen hebben om je rechten op die file aan te passen
<fke_> hoe?
<OerHeks> wat probeer je eigenlijk te doen, fke_ ?
<fke_> ik probeer de fstab te herstellen... want ik kan niet meer mounten
<fke_> hmmmm zou het zin hebben kernel recovery mode te starten?
<Stefn> ja
<Stefn> daar kan je dan kiezen voor die rootshell
<fke_> hmm
<fke_> rootshell staat er niet tussen
<fke_> staat alleen kernel en dan versies ofzo??
<fke_> en daarvan 6
<fke_> en memtest86+
<Stefn> mjah je moet kiezen voor je eigen kernel met (recovery mode) ernaast
<Stefn> en dan ga je weer een lijstje krijgen
<fke_> jaa hij laad allemaal dingen, en dan stop hij heel lang bij een error dat hij een paar harde schijven niet kan mounten, en dan kom ik weer in diezelfde recovery shell van net
<Stefn> dat is raar
<Stefn> kan je in je terminal nog inloggen als root?
<Stefn> of geeft hij dan ook die read-only error?
<fke_> hoe doe je dat? :P
<Stefn> sudo bash
<fke_> hij start trouwens nooit het bureablad van ubuntu of iets hea, daar komt hij niet eens
<Stefn> je krijgt enkel een terminal?
<fke_> ja
<Stefn> is het ubuntu server?
<fke_> nee
<Stefn> je kan dat wsl wel oplossen door het commando "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" te runnen (pas op, dit duurt wel een klein uurtje ;))
<fke_> ik heb ook op fora's andere mensen met dit probleem gevonden die het simpelweg oplosde met sudo nano /etc/fstab
<fke_> hmmm
<fke_> is het proberen waard
<fke_> zolang ik maar niet me gegevens files kwijtraak ;)
<OerHeks> je begin vraag met die rechten, klinkt als dat je die al hebt geprobeerd aan te passen.
<fke_> ja heb ik geprobeerd
<fke_> chmod
<fke_> maar zonder resultaat
<fke_> ik probeer nu stefn zijn idee :)
<OerHeks> hoe staan de rechten nu ? cd /etc  en dan ls - l
<Stefn> kennen jullie iets van udisk configuratie?
<fke_> dan krijg ik een hele grote lijst met info over recht van verschillende bestandne
<OerHeks> en wat is de regel van fstab ?
<fke_> desktop instaleren werkt ook niet stefn vanwege read only file..
<fke_> ik wou een 2tb harde schijf toevoegen, maar ik wou heb auto mounten
<Stefn> heb daar enkele dagen geleden ook op zitten vloeken met fstab :).. uiteindelijk ben ik beginnen werken met rc.local
<fke_> ja ik zou willen dat ik er mee kan vloeken :P
<fke_> maar op het moment heeft de computer alleen recht om uberhaupt iets aan te passen, en laat hij mij niet toe iets te doen xD
<fke_> ik heb nog een windows kast staan hier waar ik de harde schijf in kan doen.. maar het is ext3 dus... daar kan windows niks mee
<Stefn> zoals OerHeks zei, dat ls -l commando, welke rechten stonder er bij je fstab?
<fke_> -rw-r---r-- 1 root root 616
<fke_> een - teveel :p
<Stefn> kan je via "sudo bash" inloggen als root?
<fke_> als ik sudo bash typ krijg ik niks
<Stefn> sudo su
<fke_> krijg dan weer niks
<Stefn> wat bedoel je met niks?
<Stefn> normaal zou in je terminal moeten verschijnen "enter password"
<Stefn> of zou ipv je eigen gebruikersnaam er "root" moeten staan
<fke_> er kom letterlijk niks..
<fke_> ik typ het in
<fke_> en dan komt nieuw terminal alweer
<Stefn> maar in je terminal staat er toch <gebruikernaam>@<computernaam>
<Stefn> niet?
<OerHeks> je zit in recovery mode ?
<fke_> nee, root@comptuternaam
<fke_> ja ik zit in recovery mode
<fke_> root@computernaam:~#  om precies te zijn
<Stefn> nu zou je zonder problemen chmod 755 /etc/fstab moeten kunnen doen
<Stefn> aangezien je ingelogd bent als root
<fke_> chmod: changing permissions of '/etc/fstab': read-only file system
<fke_> verder niks..
<Stefn> dus zelf als root heb je geen rechten meer :O
<fke_> daarom... de permissions ligt bij de goden ofzow...
<OerHeks> ja, die chmod handelingen zullen wel de oorzaak zijn, ben ik bang.
<fke_> ik word er helemaal buis van
<fke_> hiren boot cd maken dan maar?
<Stefn> of je gegevens redden via de live-cd van ubuntu en dan een reïnstall doen
<fke_> en de harde schijf in een andere kast doen heeft geen zin?
<Stefn> staat er op die hdd je OS waar je nu problemen mee hebt?
<fke_> ja, moet wel aangezien daar me fstab staat?
<fke_> hij zegt dat hij een aandere hd niet kan mounten, dus licht dat aan de fstab maar de hd met de fstab is read only..
<Stefn> het komt erop neer dat je de schijf waarop je je besturingssysteem hebt geïnstalleerd enkel als slave zou kunnen gebruiken in een andere kast... en dan ga je gewoon aan je gegevens kunnen...
<fke_> ja, helaas dat het ext3 is en windows die niet zal kunnen gebruiken.. dus moet ik iemand anders zoeken met een linux pc
<Stefn> of je kan opstarten met de live-cd... dan wordt enkel een sessie in je ram geladen... en dan kan je je gegevens backupen
<fke_> okey :)
<fke_> Thnxs alloott voor al je hulp! :D:
<fke_> :D
<Stefn> geen probleem
<Stefn> iemand een idee hoe je een mount error: not authorized oplost?
<Stefn> als je een cd probeert te mounten
<MonkeyDust> sudo ervoor?
<Stefn> ik steek gewoon cd in men server, en de ltsp clients geven een een mount error
<Stefn> heeft dus niet echt iets te maken met sudo :)
<OerHeks> dit lijkt me een group issue ?
 * Terminator begint een grouphug!
<OerHeks> xrwxrwxrw
<Stefn> ja, ik heb men user al toegevoegd aan de cdrom groep
<Stefn> maar hij blijft dezelfde fout geven
<Stefn> sudo gpasswd -a username cdrom
<Stefn> dit commando trouwens
<fke> OMG :D :D het is me eindelijk gelukt!
<fke> Ik kan weer mijn fstab aanpassen! :D
<fke> Nu weer terug naar mn oude probleem xD
<fke> maar nice nice nice wat ben ik blij!
<alex--> fstab?
<fke> jaa, ik heb heel lang alleen in recovery shell gezeten zonder enige rechten om mijn fstab aan te passen :p
<fke> maar zit in weer gewoon in ubuntu desktop
<fke> ik zit nu alleen weer te klooien om een 2tb aan te sluiten met auto mount
<Cugel> Met welk programma kan ik een CD geforceerd op 2x speed branden? Brasero begint bij 10x, bij mij.
<OerHeks> met K3b kan ik read instellen naar 1x/2x, ik zoek een lege cd om te zoen hoever  ik die terug kan draaien.
<rimo> hallo
<rimo> al wat meer mensen overgestapt op 11.04?
<MrChrisDruif> rimo: Ik niet, hoezo? :)
<erkan^> ik ook niet
 * MrChrisDruif wacht op Final
<erkan^> nog 6 dagen
<MrChrisDruif> Ik weet het, heb op me android twee countdown timers (op verschillende schermen, zie er meestal dus alleen de kleine) en op me website staat 1 van de 3 officiële countdown timers :)
<erkan^> digitale time, MrChrisDruif ?
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe bedoel je?
<erkan^> countdown timers
<MrChrisDruif> Hij geeft alleen in dagen aan
<erkan^> oh ja
<erkan^> ik snap nu
<MrChrisDruif> Maar digitaal...in hele dagen ;)
<erkan^> 6 dagen, morgen 5 dagen etc staat op de scherm , heet countdown timers, MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<erkan^> heel jammer dat FF mobile draait niet onder BB
<Solak> g'avond.
<OerHeks> :-)
<anarkii> avondje allemaal
<Rimo> hallo
<Rimo> iemand wat ervaring met 11.04?
<OerHeks> ja, dat vroeg je vanmiddag ook al, alleen je wachtte het antwoord niet af :P
<Rimo> vanmiddag?
<Rimo> toen was ik op het werk ;-)
<OerHeks> of gister ?
<Rimo> ook niet
<Rimo> maar geeft verder niet
<Rimo> op de één of andere manier opent Software center niet bij mij
<Rimo> als hij opent blijft hij op een grijs scherm staan
<MrChrisDruif> 8:31
<MrChrisDruif> Vanavond om 8:31/32 vroeg je het ook Rimo :) En toen zei ik dat ik nog niet overgestapt was
<Rimo> vanavond kan kloppen,mijn internet viel uit hier
<OerHeks> psies, geeft niet hoor, rimo
<Rimo> sorry voor dat,kon er weinig aan doen ;-)
<Rimo> maar jullie hebben dus nog geen ervaring met 11.04?
<OerHeks> de ervaring die ik heb, is dat de 4 gb iso niet op een usb stick van 4 gb past.
<Rimo> ik heb hem op een 8gig stick gezet en dat werkte goed ;-)
<Rimo> alleen blijkt dat er bepaalde zaken nog niet helemaal goed werken
<excel> Hallo
<excel> is hier iemand?
<excel> hallo
<excel> ???
<Rimo> toch er maar weer afgooien denk ik maar
<erkan^> ik zoek word brb
<Rimo> dacht dat 11.04 inmiddels stabiel genoeg zou zijn zo vlak voor de release
<MrChrisDruif> Rimo: Je kan het in #ubuntu+1 proberen
<MrChrisDruif> Die gaat over Natty op het moment
<MrChrisDruif> excel: Ja, we zijn er
<Rimo> wat is dat #ubuntu+1?
<OerHeks> dat is het officiëlebeta kanaal, engels
<MrChrisDruif> Een ander IRC kanaal die over de eerst volgende release van Ubuntu (na de laatste stabiele versie) gaat
<MrChrisDruif> In dit geval dus nog over Natty
<OerHeks> maar ik hoor geen klacht dat software centrum niet werkt.
<OerHeks> heb je al updates gedraaid ?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik snap niet waarom excel ging <_>
<erkan^> ikd enk dat ie zoekt word , powerpoint ,e nz... MrChrisDruif
<Rimo> vreemd
<erkan^> wb Excel
<Rimo> als ik hem open blijft het gewoon in een grijs scherm staan
<Rimo> ja heb ik al gedaan die updates
<Rimo> en voor die updates werkte het wel
<Rimo> misschien nog een keer herstarten,ook al heb ik dat gedaan na de updates
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<OerHeks> dan zie je mischien een error
<MrChrisDruif> Evt. een -f bij de upgrade erbij?
<OerHeks> dat kan dan de oplossing zijn, idd, -f force
<Rimo> uhm dat gaat me ff te snel,sorry
<OerHeks> te snel ?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...
<MrChrisDruif> Ik dacht aan fix
<Rimo> ja,wat moet ik nu precies doen ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> -f  Attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place
<Rimo> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  dat heb ik in de terminal gezet
<MKZ> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -f
<erkan^> is ubuntu 11.04 nu verbeterd of niet, OerHeks ?
<Excel> Een goede vrijdag
<OerHeks> geen idee erkan^ , ik krijg het niet op een usb stick.
<erkan^> ow
<hansw> OerHeks, je krijgt het niet op usb?
<erkan^> ik ga effe downlaoden en live-cd kijken
<Rimo> 0 pakketten opgewaardeerd, 0 pakketten nieuw geïnstalleerd, 0 te verwijderen en 0 niet opgewaardeerd.
<erkan^> *cd-live bedoel ik
<OerHeks> de ervaring die ik heb, is dat de 4 gb iso niet op een usb stick van 4 gb past.
<hansw> startup disk creator werk prima bij mij
<OerHeks> en heb geen lege dvd-r
<hansw> ah
<MrChrisDruif> DVD is natuurlijk 4,7GB...niet 4GB :P
<Rimo> ik heb hem op usb gezet vanaf windows met pendrivelinux
<Rimo> maar goed,het werkt niet helemaal hier
<OerHeks> 4,0 GB (4319766528 bytes)
<Rimo> kan ik nog ergens anders zien waarom software centrum niet werkt?
<erkan^> 4,32 GB :P
<OerHeks> ik zou met dat specifieke probleem naar #Ubuntu+1 gaan.
<Rimo> doe ik dat even
<MrChrisDruif> Rimo: Draai het eens vanuit de terminal
<MrChrisDruif> Dan krijg je meestal de errors te zien
<Rimo> hoe doe ik dat ?
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm....ubuntu-software-center in terminal invoeren denk ik...weet het niet zeker
<Excel> ik houd van trollen :D
<Rimo> werkt niet : ubuntu-software-center
<OerHeks> dan kijk je naar je snelkoppeling
<OerHeks> in je menuutje.
<erkan^> = Welcome to the Ubuntu 'Natty Narwhal' development release =
<erkan^> ''This is still a BETA release.''
<erkan^> ''Do not install it on production machines.''
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh...
<MrChrisDruif> software-center in terminal zou het moeten doen
<OerHeks> staat ergens in /usr/bin/software-center
<MrChrisDruif> Net even gekeken in synaptic :P
<Rimo> software-center  dat werkt,hij opent wel,maar blijft ook als grijs scherm staan
<hansw> OerHeks, die staat in je path
<hansw> $ which software-center
<hansw> /usr/bin/software-center
<OerHeks> en je terminal., zegt die nog wat ?
<MrChrisDruif> Rimo: Als het goed is komt in de terminal nu te staan welke errors je hebt :)
<Excel> terminaale ziekte
<MrChrisDruif> Excel: Beetje offtopic, niet? :)
<Rimo> nee, als ik software-center in de terminal zet krijg ik het grijze scherm van software centrum te zien en verder niets meer in de terminal
<hansw> Rimo, heb je wel een internet connectie aan staan?
<MrChrisDruif> En als je het venster van center weer sluit?
<Excel> Kennen jullie hier een cumulus007?
<Rimo> uiteraard heb ik die aanstaan anders zat ik nu niet hier ;-)
<OerHeks> die hangt vaak op het forum rond, Excel
<hansw> Rimo, had kunnen zijn dat dat een andere pc is
<Rimo> ja dat is waar hansw ;-)
<Excel> Aha, ik heb bij hem in de klas gezeten.
<MrChrisDruif> Rimo: Je had op een andere pc kunnen zitten :)
<Excel> Hij werd een beetje boos.. lol..
<Rimo> maar in de terminal geen foutmelding ofzo
<Rimo> snap het echt niet
<MrChrisDruif> Excel: Zou je het erg vinden om dit verder te zetten in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic? Daar zitten we ook allemaal en dit is ons support kanaal :)
<Rimo> denk dat ik het er maar af gooi
<Excel> oh, sorry.
<Rimo> en wachten maar op de officiele release
<Excel> gewoon /join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic?
<MrChrisDruif> Excel: Yup :)
<MrChrisDruif> Rimo: Je kan nog steeds software installeren met synaptic?
<Rimo> wilde net een word template openen in Libre Office maar die template schijnt daar ook niet te werken
<Rimo> heb ik nooit gedaan ChrisDruif,hoe doe ik dat?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik weet eigenlijk niet of synaptic standaard (nog) is geïnstalleerd in Natty (of Maverick) aangezien ik Ubuntu altijd aanpas :P
<MrChrisDruif> Kzal ff kijken waar hij staat...
<MrChrisDruif> Systeem > Administratie > Synaptic
<hansw> vandaag nog eens de i386 bekeken, ook daar geen unity voor mijn eee
<hansw> dus ik denk dat het toch maar debian gaat worden
<Rimo> ik heb even geprobeerd om amsn te installeren via Synaptic en dat zou gelukt moeten zijn,alleen staat hij niet bij mijn applicaties
<MrChrisDruif> Niet bij Internet?
<Rimo> sorry,inderdaad,daar staat hij tusse
<MrChrisDruif> hansw: ondersteuning voor i585 is uit de kernel gehaald hé...
<hansw> MrChrisDruif, ow?
<Rimo> dus werkt wel,maar software centrum niet helaas
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, vanaf Maverick kan je die al niet meer gebruiken.
<Rimo> kan ik ook google chrome via synaptic installeren dan?
<hansw> MrChrisDruif, vreemd
<MrChrisDruif> Rimo: Lijkt me wel, als je de ppa hebt toegevoegd, want die wordt volgens mij niet standaard in de repos gehouden
<Rimo> oké ga ik dan ook eens naar kijken
<Rimo> maar kan het zijn dat sommige word templates niet werken in Libre Office en wel in Open Office?
<MrChrisDruif> hansw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Older%20i586%20class%20CPUs
<Rimo> het gaat hierom: http://www.123inkt.nl/products/Papier-en-labels/Visitekaartjes-12486.html
<MrChrisDruif> Die zou ik LibreOffice moeten werken hansw?
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm... Rimo bedoel ik
<Rimo> gek want hij werkt niet goed hier
<Rimo> en met office 2009 in windows wel
<hansw> MrChrisDruif, volgens mij begrepen we elkaar niet, er is een i386 iso van 11.04 beta2 en een 64 bits versie, heb beiden bekeken en daar doet unity het gewoon niet mee
<hansw> op mijn eee
<Rimo> ben bang dat niet alles gaat zoals ik wil met ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Moet je ook GPU ondersteuning voor hebben schijnt...behalve de 2D versie?
<Rimo> ga dan toch voorlopig maar terug op win7,hoe vervelend het ook is
<MrChrisDruif> Rimo: Wat gaat er dan niet? Behalve USC in Natty?
<Rimo> die template werkt ook niet met Libre Office
<Rimo> http://www.123inkt.nl/products/Papier-en-labels/Visitekaartjes-12486.html
<MrChrisDruif> Heb je Maverick al geprobeerd of Lucid? Lucid is LTS en wordt dus ondersteund tot 2012 volgens mij...of was het zelfs 2012?
<MrChrisDruif> Rimo: Dat zijn toch geen templates?
<Rimo> maar kan iemand zien of bovenstaande template werkt in Open Office
<MrChrisDruif> Dat zijn de dingen waar je het op drukt toch?
<Rimo> ja
<Rimo> Download hier de Word template
<Rimo> dat staat eronder
<Rimo> en dan krijg je een template die je kunt invullen
<hansw> MrChrisDruif, in gnome-shell heb ik wel ondersteuning, ik vermoed dat unity nog geen support voor alle systemen heeft
<Rimo> maar ik krijg een blanco pagina in plaats van een template
<hansw> rimo, idd
<MrChrisDruif> Rimo: Ik ook, maar ik gebruik ook LibreOffice
<Rimo> dus werkt niet
<MrChrisDruif> Rimo: Je kan ik LibreOffice ook een standaard template gebruiken...
<Rimo> ja,ik had ook al gekeken naar Glabels
<hansw> zelfs renamen naar otp helpt niet
<Rimo> alleen is het scherm te groot voor mijn netbook en kan ik geen template selecteren
<hansw> ik zou eens klagen bij de makers
<Rimo> gaat lekker allemaal zeg ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> in OpenOffice.org/LibreOffice - bestand > nieuw > visitekaartjes > formaat kiezen > hopla
 * MrChrisDruif gaat offline...mag nog naar huis skeeleren :P
<hansw> open office is raar
<hansw> ik woon in .de, ik open een busines card template en krijg een engelstalige interface (dat klopt) en een duits lijstje met sheet types
<OerHeks> er zijn veel 'duitse' merken etiketten enzo.
<hansw> je zou verwachten dat die ook een engelse omschrijving hebben
<hansw> en niet zoiets als
<hansw> kartonrückschilder breit
<hansw> of Blanko-Schildchen
<hansw> maar dat houd dus in dat oo kijkt in welk land je zit, waarom?
<hansw> of zou dat een oracle foefje zijn om te kijken waar de gebruikers zijn te vinden?
<OerHeks> je hebt een punt. maak eens een screenshot ?
<hansw> al gedaan
<OerHeks> incl je landinstelling
<OerHeks> timezone ?
<hansw> env |grep LANG
<hansw> LANG=en_US.utf8
<hansw> GDM_LANG=en_US.utf8
<hansw> dat zou moeten gelden
<OerHeks> jups
<hansw> waar kan ik de land instellingen vinden ?
<hansw> lol, heb helemaal geen duits erop staan
<OerHeks> systeem > beheer > taalondersteuning
<OerHeks> en dan engels
<hansw> alleen engels
<OerHeks> en 2e tab tekst ?
<hansw> (united states)
<hansw> zelde
<hansw> zelfde
<OerHeks> ow locale weather service ?
<hansw> heb wel ergens zo'n applet ja
<hansw> met een duitse plaatscode
<hansw> maar dat zou wel erg brak zijn
<OerHeks> Left click on the clock Right click on the clock, select Preferences ...
<hansw> staat geen duits bij
<hansw> default clock prefs
<OerHeks> kee
<hansw> zal er wel eens over bloggen
<OerHeks> ik vind dit wel amuzant, determineren ...
<JanC> niemand gebruikt Sun/Oracle OO
<hansw> op zich moet het helemaal te herleiden zijn
<hansw> JanC, de 10.10 gebruikers wel hoor
<OerHeks> ik gebruik het ook niet, wel aanwezig, ik gebruik abi
<hansw> abi heeft veel verneukt als je het als word moet opslaan
<hansw> cv zag er niet uit
<JanC> Ubuntu heeft altijd al Go-OO (Novell OOo) gebruikt (met Debian & eigen patches) en nu LibreOffice (wat ongeveer hetzelfde is)
<hansw> novell, daar moet je blij mee zijn
<JanC> met de OOo developers bij Nevell wel ja
<JanC> Novell
<hansw> JanC, maar buiten dat, er staat wel degelijk een oracle logo bij het opstarten
<hansw> en heb er geen ppa ofzo voor opgezet
<JanC> weet ik
<JanC> niemand kende "Go-OO", dus het "OOo" logo werd gebruikt voor de bekendheid
<hansw> aha
<Excel> herro
<Cumulus> hallo
<Cumulus> zo boys
<Out`Of`Control> JanC Libre Office?
<Cumulus> BR?
<Cumulus> JanC kankerhomoooooooooooooo
<OerHeks> oeps hij was al weg
<OerHeks> u heeft dus de volgende in de lijst te pakken ?
<JanC> eh, tab-fail  :P
<Excel> hallo janc
<Excel> pls uban
<OerHeks> tijd tussen select en control
<Excel> unban
<OerHeks> Excel dit is ubuntu support, geen kleuterchat.
<Neen> oin #ubuntu-offtopic
<Out`Of`Control>  /j #kleyterchat
<Out`Of`Control> oops
<hansw> gezellig hier
<JanC> paasvakantie hansw
<JanC> en een beetje te lang in de zon gelopen waarschijnlijk
<hansw> dit zijn toch niet de mensen die al 10 jaar geleden op usenet zo bezig waren?
<hansw> a.k.a. ome johan enzo
<JanC> lijkt me niet, daarvoor zijn ze te makkelijk weg  ;)
<JanC> tenzij die ook waardeloze trollen waren  ;)
<hansw> ah, je kent hun reputatie
<JanC> die naam zegt me niet meteen iets, maar dat soort gevallen wel ja
<hansw> nee, oj nam zoveel vrije accounts dat hij altijd weer erdoor kwam
<JanC> en sokpoppen en zo ?
<hansw> dat is alleen bij spammers
<hansw> ow wacht, je bedoelde iets anders
<hansw> maar idd, dat ook
<JanC> in sommige nieuwsgroepen die ik volgde hebben we ook de GNAA (waarschijnlijk NSFW als je Googelt!) wel meermaals over de vloer gehad
<hansw> wellicht, je hebt altijd mensen die moeten kutten zoals men dat bij ons noemt
<OerHeks> wb Cugel :-D
<Cugel> Avond, allen. Terug naar Ubuntu maar weer.
<hansw> Cugel, je had een uitstapje?
<Cugel> Hoogstens van KDE naar Gnome en weer terug.
<hansw> OerHeks, ben eens gaan spitten, zelfs in de language settings van oo komt duits niet naar voren
<hansw> wel grappig dus
<Neen> hallo?
<Neen> waar ben ik?
<Gotiniens> ik denk thuis achter je computer
<MonkeyDust> he, daar ben ik ook!
<Neen> ;>
<Neen> ik bedoel
<Neen> ik snap niet precies in welk channel
<Gotiniens> in #ubuntu-nl
<Neen> aah ok
<MonkeyDust> !knappe vrouwechnische support channel voor ubuntu linux
<Neen> ja in je dromen zeker :P
<MonkeyDust> verkeerde tab
<OerHeks> hansw printenv
<hansw> OerHeks, alles op en_US
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe...en_US :)
<hansw> MrChrisDruif, wat is daar raar aan?
<MrChrisDruif> Niets, heb ik zelf ook zo ingesteld...vandaar
<OerHeks> we zijn achterdochtigjes.
<hansw> nee, onderzoekend
<hansw> of is dat met een t?
<OerHeks> denk d
<MrChrisDruif> Onderzoekend?
<MrChrisDruif> Spellingscheck zegt d
<OerHeks> zeg nou niet dat je spelling checker op duits staat
<OerHeks> :(
<hansw> wij zat niet in de zin, ik lust geen thee :-)
<hansw> OerHeks, echt niet
<OerHeks> kan ook de lek zijn :P
<hansw> maar is het niet
<OerHeks> kee, uitgesloten.
<hansw> ik schrijf zelden Duits
<hansw> ik kan me alleen maar voorstellen dat oo kijkt waar je bent
<hansw> wat een enorm brakke redenatie zou zijn
<JanC> duitse language packs geïnstalleerd?
<MrChrisDruif> <_<"
<hansw> JanC, ook niet
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, me Nederlandse spellingscheck zegt dat het met een d is....onderzoekend
<OerHeks> maar hansw maak eens een screenshot, wat zie je dan bij openen visitekaartjes ?
<hansw> het enigste duitse dat ik heb is een character palet
<hansw> OerHeks, moment, zal het even naar mijn blog posten
<OerHeks> ow wacht maar
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...zijn we nog bezig met de visitekaartjes?
<OerHeks> http://picpaste.com/Schermafdruk-Visitekaartjes-Yd4d56BA.png
<OerHeks> dat hoort dan bij het merk.
<MrChrisDruif> Wauw :)
<hansw> OerHeks, idd, dat is wat ik zie
<JanC> hansw: de Duiste templates zitten in libreoffice-l10n-de (of het OOo-equivalent daarvan)
<hansw> OerHeks, het is dus gewoon brak :-)
<OerHeks> ik zit niet in duitsland.
<JanC> hansw: oh, dat is gewoon wat op de verpakking staat, lijkt me?
<OerHeks> al die visitekaartjes hebben duitse omschrijving.
<hansw> OerHeks, brak
<JanC> OerHeks: van dat Duiste merk of allemaal?
<OerHeks> dit kan te maken hebben, dat de verpakking dit ook heeft.
<hansw> dat zou erg brak zijn, zien yanken dat ook?
<OerHeks> 2 merken niet.
<hansw> http://hanswolters.wordpress.com/2011/04/22/1037/
<JanC> hm, hoe maak je ook alweer visitekaartjes met LibO ?  :P
<hansw> en dan nog, dit is een default sheet die ik kies :-)
<Gayluigi> join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<OerHeks> bestand > nieuw > visitekaartjes
 * JanC gebruikt altijd gLabels voor dat soort dingen
<OerHeks> gLabels is nog uitgebreider idd.
<JanC> vooral simpeler  :P
<JanC> het lijkt me er op dat OOo/LibO vooral veel Duitse merken in die lijst staan heeft
<JanC> en de standaard Avery modellen zijn in het Engels (dat is wat de meeste fabrikanten na-apen)
<hansw> dan mogen ze dat wel eens vertalen
<OerHeks> Avery heeft ook een engelse invoeging
<JanC> hansw: lijkt me dat dat gewoon de benaming v/d fabrikant is of zo, maar goed
<MrChrisDruif> Heel veel duitse comments in de code zijn als het goed is ook eruit gehaald
<hansw> JanC, daar begrijpt iemand die geen duits kent niets van
<JanC> hansw: normaal is dat gewoon de tekst die op de verpakking staat
<JanC> die Engels begrijp je ook niet   ;)
<JanC> Engelse
<hansw> JanC, daarom, ik zie al mensen achter hun printer zitten die het niet begrijpen
<hansw> JanC, vertalen wil niet alleen maar engels moeten betekenen
<hansw> gewoon i18n
<hansw> ofzo
<JanC> hansw: en hoe vinden de mensen dan terug wat ze hebben?
<OerHeks> en radeloos maakt de gebruiker zelf het formaat aan.
<hansw> JanC, ze begrijpen het nu niet omdat ze moeten kijken wat de fabrikant zegt, dus kaartje ernaast, vergelijken
<JanC> "JanC PaperMill XF468 Inkjet Label", "JanC PaperMill ff454 Inkjet Label", etc.
<hansw> ze zien dan, ow verrekt, een breed achterkantje van het kantoor
<JanC> als je dat vertaalt wordt het alleen nog onduidelijker  ;)
<hansw> of een blanko logo
<hansw> JanC, dat klopt ja, duitsers zijn trouwens al vreemd daarin
<hansw> abdruck behehr
<JanC> vooral als de fabrikant ook nog eens BubbleJet Label gaat verkopen en de vertalers dat hetzelfde vertalen  :P
<hansw> ofzo
<JanC> simpelste is exact hetzelfde van de verpakking, dan kan je vergelijken en ben je altijd zeker  ;)
<hansw> brak dus :-)
<JanC> vooral ook omdat veel goedkope merken dezelfde string op hun verpakking zetten (op de merknaam na)
<JanC> hansw: en bah, je gebruikt subpixel-AA  :P
 * JanC ziet kleurvlekken voor z'n ogen
<OerHeks> visitekaartjesadrukformaatnormalisatieconferentie
<JanC> volgens mij is OerHeks a/h scrabbelen
<OerHeks> met 2 borden naast elkaar :p
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks: Reageer eens op me tweet :P
<OerHeks> ik weet het ook niet, wat die getallen betekenen, 481/ub/s nearly half way to this years target of 1/nb/s
<JanC> bah, gebruiken jullie geen identi.ca of zo?
<MrChrisDruif> Nope
<MrChrisDruif> Heel even gehad...maar zag het als een soort duplicatie van me twitter....en op twitter had ik meer mensen
<MrChrisDruif> Nu zou ik natuurlijk me identi.ca voor Ubuntu gerelateerde zaken kunnen gebruiken
<MrChrisDruif> Separatie in de sociale netwerken :D
<MrChrisDruif> Geezus....wat heeft Judith Webber een vervelende website...denk je in te zoemen....wordt alleen het vlak groter en niet de letters <_<"
<hansw> JanC, ik gebruik niets :-)
<hansw> ik bestel ze gewoon
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: je kan altijd identi.ca laten posten naar twitter ook
<MrChrisDruif> JanC: Ja en andersom dacht ik ook...maar zag daar niet echt het nut in <_<"
<OerHeks> uiteraard is mijn naam nog vrij :-D
 * MrChrisDruif had overwogen om OerHeks te nemen op identi.ca.....maar toch niet :P
<OerHeks> te laat http://identi.ca/oerheks
<MrChrisDruif> "I'll fly you to the moon"?
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe...als je de h als hé uitspreekt...dan woon je in hé'mel :P
<hansw> wel handig als je engels moet schrijven
<hansw> haven wordt dan heven
<hansw> ik ken trouwens twee mensen die hemel heten :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay:)
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm....nu meer mensen identi.ca nemen wordt het misschien interessant om het ook te nemen?
<erkan^> is dat soort tweet ofzo, MrChrisDruif ?
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, meer een vraag in het algemeen...of ik ook identi.ca zal gaan gebruiken
<erkan^> geen idee, die komt uit Calfornia
<hansw> indenti.ca is geloof ik al heel oud
<erkan^> weet het niet wat kan ik die doen ermee
<MrChrisDruif> Zelfde als twitter eigenlijk zippo^
<erkan^> :p
<MrChrisDruif> Je moet eigenlijk je IRC aanpassen zip...vind zippo^ zo leuk :D
<erkan^> nog twee weken :-D
<MrChrisDruif> En dan pas je hem aan?
<erkan^> Je moet aan JanC vragen of mag ik als zippo inloggen... MrChrisDruif :P
 * MrChrisDruif marks the calendar for over two weeks :P
<MrChrisDruif> Je kan ook inloggen als erkan^ en daarna /nick zippo^ doen ;)
<zippo^> :p
<zippo^> aansteker
<MrChrisDruif> I know ;) Maar ik vind het om de een of andere reden bij je passen :)
<zippo^> hi hi
<zippo^> vanaf 9 mei zal mijn lichaam waarschijnlijk ander ritme worden :p
<zippo^> en ook nieuwe leven :p
<zippo^> effe drink pakken
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe dat zo?
<zippo^> 4 keer per dag uitlaten :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ga je een hond nemen?
<zippo^> yep (-:
<zippo^> vorige weekwoesndag heb ik hem gezie, ie is echterg lief hihi
<MrChrisDruif> Wat voor een? Foto?
<zippo^> MrChrisDruif: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_-g7SHML2oAI/TankCAYLthI/AAAAAAAAA-A/PI3ATqL15JU/zippo.jpg
<MrChrisDruif> Ahhh cyoot :D
<zippo^> 1/4 duitse herder kruising 3/4 golden retriever :p
<JanC> misschien handig om --> -offtopic te gaan? ☺
<zippo^> cyoot ?
<zippo^> oh yes
<zippo^> :p
<zippo^> ツ
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...zaten we daar niet :P
#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-23
<voets72> hhe hallo ik zoek een goede vervanger voor mijn  7800gtx kaart heef er iemand een goede tip  gr.
<erkan^> videokaart ?
<SWAT> voets72: ik zou sowieso voor een ATI gaan (en eerst op de ATI website kijken welke ondersteund worden door hun Linux driver, just in case)
<SWAT> erkan^: ja
<erkan^> kee ☺ ...
<voets72> ja viediokaart
<erkan^> ik heb geen idee welke videokaart heb ik . effe kijken
<erkan^> Intel® GMA 4500MHD
<jens> aq
<rinus> hallo allemaal,ik heb sound juicer en nog een paar progamma,s  gedownload maar ik kan ze terug vinden, war doe ik verkeerd
<rinus> oja  ik ben pas bezig met ubuntu dus  ik ben erg zoekende
<rinus>  kan ze niet terugvinden
<_hans> sound juicer staat in het menu als cd extractor of iets dergelijks
<rinus> welk menu?
<_hans> applicaties > geluid en video
<_hans> of, in het nederlands zal het toepassingen zijn ipv applicaties
<rinus> jaja maar daar staat die niet
<_hans> je hebt de programmas gewoon geinstalleerd via software-center?
<rinus> ja soud juicer wel
<_hans> wat staat er in het geluid en video menu? er staat iets anders dan sound juicer, maar mijn systeem is op het moment in het spaans, ik weet niet hoe het in het nederlands heet
<rinus> ik heb staan  oa  adacitu en brasero en nog een paar maar geen sound juicer
<rinus> ik zal het nog een keer down loaden  dan zie ik wel
<_hans> het icoontje zou een cirkel moeten zijn waarvan de bovenste helft een sinaasappel is en de onderste helft een cd, met een muzieknoot ervoor.
<_hans> als het er niet bijstaat kan je met de rechtermuisknop op het menu klikken, menu bewerken kiezen het het zelf toevoegen
<_hans> het commando moet "sound-juicer %u" zijn, zonder de "
<rinus> ok  ik zal het proberen vriendelijk bedankt alvast
<rinus> ok
<_hans> geen dank
#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-24
<alex--> Goedenavond
<alex--> Is er niemand?
<hajour1> hi
<alex--> hey
<alex--> ik dacht even er is niemand
<hajour1> ik heb niet echt verstand van programmering alex--  ik denk dat zo'n beetje iedereen slaapt
<alex--> maar jij bent er wel hajour1
<alex--> waarom slaap jij niet?
<alex--> waarom staat hun irc aan dan als ze slapen?
<hajour1> slaapritme is een beetje van slag
<hajour1> zodat ze terug kunnen lezen alex--
<alex--> ah
<alex--> slaapritme van slag?
<hajour1> en dan achteraf toch nog antwoord kunnen geven
<alex--> hoe krijg je dat voor elkaar?
<hajour1> een team leiden op ubuntu waarvan de meeste in europa nacht tijd werken .mensen uit america en japan en australie canada ect
<alex--> ah
<alex--> :P
<alex--> dus nu weer overschakelen naar 'normaal' ritme?
<hajour1> enigzins
<alex--> ah
<hajour1> ik ga zo ook proberen te slapen
<alex--> haha :P
<alex--> ik ben nog niet moe
<alex--> dus slapen zit er niet in
<alex--> heb er ook geen zin in :p
<hajour1> maar advies is zet je vraag neer laat irc aanstaan en lees later terug of iemand antwoord heeft gegeven alex--
<alex--> uh ik doe mijn pc altijd uit 's nachts
<hajour1> eigenlijk mogen we hier niet offtopic praten alex--
<alex--> maar heb geen vraag nu hoor :P
<alex--> oh
<alex--> wacht
<alex--> dan switchen we even
<hajour1> ok welk kanaal alex-- ?
<alex--> msg
<hajour1> ok :)
<alex--> hoi mimor
<alex--> Wie kan me helpen met mousetrap?
<alex--> Goedenmorgen
<glda19> hi
<glda19> zo stil
<glda19> hi
<Solak> g'middag
<glda19> zo stil hier
<glda19> iemand hier of slapen ze allemaal
<glda19> ja dus
<glda19> hi
<glda19> hi
<glda19> hi
<Norico> hallo
<Norico> ben nu ubuntu 10 aan het installeren, straks updaten naar 11
<Norico> tijdens het installeren kan je niks doen, maar ik heb een manier ontdekt om firefox te openen, namelijk door 1 scherm terug te gaan en op ondersteuning te drukken :P
<Norico> tip voor als je een keertje moet installeren.
<glda19> hi
<JanC> hallo glda19 ☺
<glda19> hi
<glda19> hi
<glda19> zo stil
<glda19> wordt dit wel gebruikt
<glda19> hi
<glda19> Terminator,
<Terminator> hi glda19
<glda19> ken je iets van pkcs11
<glda19> en pkcs15
<glda19> Terminator,
<Terminator> nope
<Terminator> zegt me niks :P
<glda19> ken je iemand die iets kent van smart cards
<glda19> hi Cugel2
<glda19> boeren
<glda19> zijn jullie boeren of wat
<Cugel2> Eh, nee?
<glda19> antwoorden kan er niet af
<glda19> Cugel2, hoe is de linux kennis
<Cugel2> Van wie?
<glda19> van de pause lol
<glda19> ja dus toch boeren
<glda19> hi crank1988
<glda19> nog zo een boer
<Cugel2> Wat is je vraag, glda19.
<glda19> Cugel2, len je iets van smart cats
<glda19> cards
<OerHeks> glda19, er is een wiki over EID > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Eid
<OerHeks> nu weet ik niet of dit werkt op Firefox 4
<glda19> OerHeks, bedankt maar is niet wat ik nodig heb
<glda19> moet kunnen in logen met mijn e-id
<OerHeks> wat is je probleem dan ?
<JanC> glda19: met mensen te beledigen ga je niet ver komen...
<glda19> janc ken jij iets van smart card
<JanC> die wiki legt voor zover ik weet perfect uit wat je moet doen/installeren om met je eID te kunnen inloggen...
<OerHeks> ik vind een boer geen belediging, van de boer moeten we eten.
<OerHeks> maar het zou wel handig zijn, te vertellen wat je niet lukt.
<JanC> OerHeks: er is soms een verschil tussen wat bedoelt wordt en wat gezegd wordt  ;)
<JanC> bedoeld
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-16
<idefix> môge
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi
<idefix> hoe geetet met oe?
<idefix> ik heb zin om te gokkuh in een casino!
<idefix> in één minuut verdienen waar ik normaal een week over doe
<tga> in één minuut verlies jij alles
<idefix> niet zo negatief tga
<tga> in één minuut vierlies jij bijna alles
<tga> in twee minuten verlies jij alles
<idefix> en daarna win ik en win ik en win ik!
<idefix> Het is voor niemand voordelig om lid te zijn van welke kerk dan ook, tenzij hij persoonlijk gelooft in de beloften en leeft in gehoorzaamheid aan al de geboden van Christus.
<idefix> Het opwekken van een dood lichaam zou ons met verbazing vervullen, maar het doet ons niets dat iedere dag zoveel levende mensen geobren worden.
<idefix> StefandeVries is weg
<tga> ok, goed te weten
<mandje> hoe kan je eth* aan de kaarten identificeren?
<mandje> van ifconfig wordt ik niet veel wijzer.
<xatr0z> beste is HWaddr, dat is het MAC-adres
<xatr0z> maar jij wilt denk ik weten welk merk je eth1, eth2 kaarten zijn ?
<mandje> liefst wel.  en ik begrijp dat je op gegeven moment voor het gemak de mac adressen maar gaat noteren.
<Jeeves_>  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistant-net, of iets dergelijks
<mandje> usb devices is toch ook een commando voor om vrij goed de spullen te herkennen?
<xatr0z> lsusb
<mandje> oh ja!
<xatr0z> heel handig idd met |grep commando erachter om snel wat op te zoeken
<xatr0z> lspci is het broertje voor PCI kaarten
<mandje> ok! ff checken.  :)
<mandje> 70-persistant-rules.net  idd  Jeeves_. tnx.
 * smile4life-jarig gaat eten
<smile4life-jarig> :D
<timo^> dag bbartek
<bbartek> dag timo^  :-)
<timo^> :-)
<timo^> je bent al een tijd niet op het forum geweest. :)
<bbartek> Klopt, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat ik Ubuntu heb achtergelaten e :-)
<bbartek> Heb teveel andere interesses tegenwoordig, gewoon de tijd niet meer, helaas
<MichaelTel> Gefeliciteerd, smile4life-jarig
<smile4life-jarig> MichaelTel: dankjewel! :D
<smile4life-jarig> knuff :D
<MichaelTel> eh...
<timo^> :)
<corewillem> hi heb vraagje ben net in powerpoint 2010 aan het werken
<corewillem> maar als ik een slide show wil doen dan zegt het dat men video drives niet goed zijn en dan doet het niets meer
<corewillem> zal even screenshotje geven
<corewillem> http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/209/screenshotfrom201204161.png
<timo^> Sja
<timo^> 2010 werkt ook nog niet super in Wine
<corewillem> is met crossover  werkt buiten dat perfect
<timo^> open hem eens in LibreOffice?
<corewillem> heb wel men graka drivers niet geinstalld
<JapyDooge> lol al dat bier
<timo^> corewillem: ik zou die installeren
<corewillem> weet niet of men graka drives bestaan
<JapyDooge> meestal staat er wel veel info op de forums van crossover corewillem, en anders kun je een request insturen, office is gold certified / supported, dus ze helpen altijd vrij rap
<corewillem> wat is vrij rap ?
<corewillem> moet tegen  donderdag af hebben ;(
<corewillem> eve acc maken
<timo^> mag ik je een tip geven: Houd Office in Windows, Wine is het toch niet helemaal...
<corewillem> tjah geen zin in
<corewillem> zo even op hun irc
<Luckiboy> kan je een presentatie niet gewoon in impress maken corewillem?
<corewillem> nope mag niet :(
<corewillem> (enige reden dat ik office 2010 heb)
<Luckiboy> maar je kan in impress je presentatie ook converteren naar ms office toch?
<corewillem> is niet volledig goed :(
<smile4life-jarig> corewillem: :(
<corewillem> wa
<JulesPeeters> Goedenavond,
<StefandeVries> Hallo Jules. :)
<JulesPeeters> Hoe kan ik java installeren op Ubuntu 12.04?
<JulesPeeters> Want dat wil niet echt lukken zeg maar... haha.
<Luckiboy> sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<JanC> of gewoon in software centrum...
<Luckiboy> Ik werk liever met terminal, hoef je niet te zoeken :)
<JulesPeeters> Wow, dat was wel erg makkelijk.
<JulesPeeters> Bedankt! ;)
<Luckiboy> Graag gedaan
<JulesPeeters> Ik vind terminal ook makkelijker. Bij mij loopt het software centrum nog wel eens vast...
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> Weet iemand hoe je sqlheavy kan installeren?
<lord4163> Ik probeerde deze ppa maar werkt niet ? https://launchpad.net/~nemequ/+archive/sqlheavy
<CasW> Doe 's in een terminal "sudo apt-get update"?
<lord4163> ja deed ik al maar kan niet door certificaten ofzo maar heb al eeen deb gevonden :)
<CasW> Ah, kijkaan :D
<lord4163> https://launchpad.net/~elementaryart/+archive/elementarydesktop/+build/2518394
<JanC> WTF is "sqlheavy"?
<JanC> ah sqlite wrapper
<lord4163> geen faluw idee, maar die moet je hebben voor de muziekspeler van elementary "Beatbox"
<JanC> libsqlheavy0.1-0 zit in precise
<CasW> Nooit zomaar software installeren ;)
<JanC> CasW: misschien hebben ze nog geen precise hé
<CasW> Dan nog :P
<lord4163> heb 11.10 :)
<smile4ever> bye :)
<lord4163> en die beatbox ppa werkt ook niet, kan ik alles zelf maken
<OerHeks> op welke ubuntu zit je?
<lord4163> ah nvm te ingewikkeld om al die depencies te installeren...
<lord4163> Xubuntu 11.10
<wiesowi> hallo allemaal, ik heb een probleem met mijn samba server. ik had net alles netjes opgezet en geconstateerd dat de server ok werkte maar toen ik de computer naar boven heb verplaats op een andere netwerk kabel kon ik de samba server niet meer vinden in mijn network op mijn windows 7 pc
<OerHeks> heb je die server een vast ip gegeven?
<wiesowi> ja
<wiesowi> 192.168.1.100
<wiesowi> ik gebruik ook webmin en die werkt wel
<OerHeks> en pingen
<wiesowi> ja, ik krijg gewoon een reply bij ping 192.168.1.100
<OerHeks> laatste guess, die win7 pc herstarten?
<wiesowi> al een aantal keren geprobeerd
<wiesowi> ook de ubuntu server herstarten maar werkt ook niet
<wiesowi> ik vind de andere pcs op  het netwerk ook niet meer, eerst wel
<OerHeks> zit alles bedraad op dezelfde router?
<OerHeks> ehm, herstart je router?
<wiesowi> laptop niet maar de computer wel
<wiesowi> ok zal ik proberen. Ben zo weer terug
<wiesowi> zo router gerestart
<wiesowi> helpt niet
<Jeeves_> Wie woont er in Harderwijk?
<OerHeks> 130 km west van Hardewijk :-D
<OerHeks> zoek je een steunpunt?
<Jeeves_> Nee, klanten :P
<Jeeves_> https://nedvite.nl/
<OerHeks> ow, maar colportage is niet netjes :(
<Jeeves_> Dit is geen colportage. Dit is gewoon namedropping :P
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-17
<loladze> hello
<loladze> is dit een nederlandse chat?
<Jeeves_> Nu wel!
<loladze> oke fijn.
<loladze> heb een vraag
<loladze> heb laptop met win7, met VMware(virtuele machine), waar ik een ubuntu 11.04 machine op 'speel'
<loladze> nu moet ik van mijn ubuntu (binnen VMware) bestanden kunnen sharen naar de host pc (win7),
<loladze> ik kan al pingen van win7 naar virtuele ubuntu, en andersom
<loladze> maar volgens leraar moet ik nu ubuntu toeovoegen aan een werkgroep
<loladze> hoe doe ik dat bij ubuntu?
<Jeeves_> Geen idee. Dat heb ik nog nooit gedaan vanaf een client
<loladze> oke fijn
<loladze> zowieso enig idee hoe ik een ubuntu machine aan een werkgroep kan toevoegen, of onder welk kopje dat staat?
<JapyDooge> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/how-to-join-ubuntu-to-a-windows-workgroup/1948 ? :-)
<loladze> dankje japydooge, ik begin met lezen. TOP!
<JapyDooge> succes :)
<JapyDooge> weet niet hoever het nog up to date is, maar zou wat aanknopingspunten moeten geven
<loladze> danku
<jach> goede middag
<StefandeVries> Hoi jach :)
<jach> hallo
<RawChid> Hallo, ik heb net Ubuntu naast Windows 7 installed, maar als ik Ubuntu heb gestart, en dan weer Windows, is Windows in een hele lage resolutie. Iemand bekend met dit probleem?
<timo^> wel eens eerder gehad ja
<OerHeks> ja, dit lees ik meer, over precise
<RawChid> Heb je een idee waar het aan kan liggen?
<timo^> herinstalleer de videodrivers in Windows eens?
<OerHeks> pci bus word waarschijnlijk niet netjes gereset
<OerHeks> reden: kan een windows kwaal zijn, een code die reboot wil overleven.
<RawChid> timo^, ik deed GFX_MODE, resolutie hoger zette. en toen  update-grub in Ubuntu, toen was het goed
<timo^> mooi! :)
<RawChid> Maar na nog 2 keer reboot was het weer mis...
<RawChid> En nu weer update-grub gedaan en ist weer 2 keer goed.
<RawChid> Nou op hoop van zege dat het nu zo blijft :)
<RawChid> Thomas_de_Graaff, is er al iets bekend over waar de release party is?
<RawChid> Ik las net dit: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/wie-is-van-plan-naar-de-ubuntu-releaseparty-op-2-juni-te-gaan/
<corewillem> hoi ik heb een probleem ik heb gisteren men ubuntu 12.04 upgedate en nu werkt men gnome 3 niet meer goed
<corewillem> ik raak aleen nog maar in de classic mode :(
<corewillem> al selecteer ik bij inloggen normaal ik blijf in classic
<OerHeks> en andersom, werkt windows nog wel normaal?
<corewillem> wat heeft windows ermee te maken (werkt perfect trouwens )
<corewillem> heb net nog gegamed dus graka werkt perfect
<OerHeks> dat omdat er ook issues zijn dat windows niet goed meer werkt, grafisch.
<corewillem> ah
<corewillem> moet ik is proberen closed source drivers te installen kan het daar aan liggen ?
<corewillem> ik ga even rebooten w8
<corewillem> zalig werkt terug :
<sgs1990> weet iemand waarom moonlight niet wil installeren in ubuntu 11.10??   en hoe dit wel te installeren is?
<smile4ever> sgs1990: wat heb je al geprobeerd? :)
<sgs1990> via website, en software center doet ook niks goeds
<OerHeks> moonlight 4 beta werkt hier prima.
<sgs1990> heb nog een website geprobeert maar die begon met pakketten uitpakken en dan dingen aanpassen in bestanden enzo,, en ben gewoon een noob. heb niet zoveel verstand van computers dus heb ddaar wel wat hulp bij nodig
<OerHeks> na installatie browser herstarten
<sgs1990> hij zecht bij mij dat ik firefox overnieuw moet opstarten en dat hij daarna zich zal installeren maar dat gebeurt niet
<smile4ever> bye :)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-18
<erkan^> hallo, kan iemand me helpen --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/935295/ ?
<Jeeves_> erkan^: Kijk even in /etc/apt/sources.list en /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Jeeves_> ow, dan niet :)
<corewillem> hi
<erkan^> weet niemand mijn vraag? :/
<OerHeks> <Jeeves_> erkan^: Kijk even in /etc/apt/sources.list en /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<OerHeks> * erkan^ heeft verlaten (Quit: Ik ga weg)
<OerHeks> <Jeeves_> ow, dan niet :)
<OerHeks> volgens mij gewoon updaten >  apt-get updat && apt-get upgrade
<erkan^> ow
<erkan^> i did, but het werkt niet
<erkan^> moet ik het openen: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<OerHeks> double entry ..
<OerHeks> ik weet niet hoe dat kan :-D
<OerHeks> ja, edit die file en zie of er dubbele zinnen instaan
<OerHeks> misschien #ubuntu+1 weet daar iets van ?
<erkan^> ander keer zal ik vragen
<erkan^> of ik wacht het af tot volgende week wordt het release
<OerHeks> ik zou daar vragen, misschien is het een bug?
<erkan^> straks zal ik daar vragen
 * erkan^ is lui haha, OerHeks 
<OerHeks> ah, dan ben ik ook lui, goed dat je het zegt.
 * OerHeks denkt vraag dan niks
<erkan^> :p
<vincentvdBergh> hello world!
<timo^> dag vincentvdBergh
<vincentvdBergh> mooie foutmelding zag ik daar voorbij komen
<vincentvdBergh> hoi Timo
<vincentvdBergh> Ubuntu 12.04 heeft een serieus probleem bij mij
<vincentvdBergh> ik kan mijn spreadsheets niet openen :S
<timo^> Ow
<timo^> daarvoor is het een Beta he ;)
<vincentvdBergh> en het zijn nog wel odf bestanden
<timo^> werkt het wel op 11.10?
<vincentvdBergh> Het werkt wel in 11.10
<vincentvdBergh> heb de bug al doorgestuurd richting launchpad
<vincentvdBergh> Ik dacht ik migreer wat data van mijn stabiele pc naar mijn test pc
<vincentvdBergh> en de eerste test faalt al hopeloos
<vincentvdBergh> nog 8 dagen dan moet het werken aangezien dan de massa (lees de plebs) 12.04 installeert en dan dit massaal zal gaan posten op het forum
<bluelight> hallo
<bluelight> hoe maak ik ubuntu sneller?  commando s werken niet in terminal  bestand bestaat niet zegt hij
<CasW> Welke commando's? (En niet zomaar commando's invoeren in de terminal die je computer "sneller laten gaan"; soms zijn het commando's die je hele installatie vernietigen)
<Ian> wat voor commando's dan CasW ?
<CasW> Ja, dat vroeg ik net ;) Ik neem aan dat je bluelight bedoelde ;)
<Ian> ik was wel benieuwd naar de vernietig commando's ;P
<CasW> Wees dat maar niet.
<Ian> destroy?!
<Ian> j/k ;-)
<CasW> Wil je hem werkelijk weten? Het is écht niet leuk als het gebeurt, ook niet "als grapje" of zo (ja, dat gebeurt...)
<Ian> je bedoelt zoiets als ehmm
<CasW> Doe maar via privéberichten, hoe minder mensen het weten, hoe beter ;)
<Ian> fdisk -l | grep sd | awk '{print $1}' | xargs -i mkfs.ext3 {}
<Ian> ;)
<Ian> oops
<CasW> NIET UITVOEREN DUS! Voor de mensen die dat nog niet doorhadden ;)\
<bluelight> ok
<bluelight> moet er nu even uit  grt:  bluelight
<Ian> groetjes terug
<FOAD> Oké.  Is getekend, FOAD.
<vincentvdBergh> En toen crashte telepathy
<CasW> Met welk programma kan ik makkelijk de EXIF-gegevens van een plaatje bekijken?
<commandoline> rechtermuisknop > eigenschappen in nautilus?
<commandoline> (welk exif-gegeven?)
<CasW> De locatie, waar de foto gemaakt is
<CasW> Ik weet nu al wel dat de foto gemaakt is met een Panasonic DMC-FS25 in landscape mode, zonder flash :P Toch handig, die gegevens
<Oer> shotwell kan dat ook, uitgebreide informatie kiezen.
<timo^> [20:04] <timo^> CasW: een FireFox Plugin :)
<timo^> [20:04] <timo^> http://araskin.webs.com/exif/exif.html
<commandoline> digikam kan ook vrij veel op dat gebied
<commandoline> incl. zoeken op locatie, bijv.
<CasW> Hm, dan toch maar Digikam.
<commandoline> succes met de dependencies :P. Maar dan heb je ook wat.
<timo^> ghehe
<timo^> dan toch maar KDE he casjew
<CasW> Och, ik ga hier toch binnenkort Lubuntu compleet opnieuw op installeren ;)
<CasW> He gat, KDE :P
<timo^> houzee, KDE
<timo^> Kunity dan wel
<Oer> liever K3b dan brasero
<timo^> idd Oer
<timo^> liever Kwin dan Compiz
<CasW> De installatie van Digikam lijkt Windows wel; "next... Next... Next... Finish!"
<Oer> geen ads en toolbars uitvinken, geen serialnummer en leeftijd vermelden bij registratie :P
<CasW> Goed, wie weet nu hoe ik het plaatje kan openen met Digikam? :P
<timo^> rechtsklik in Dolphin, em, Nautilus, openen met digikam, dan links van je foto zie je als het goed is een zijbalk, daar kiek'n bij 'metadata'
<corewillem> gnome 3 hiero
<CasW> Em, pcmanfm ;)
<timo^> OOK GOED!!!!
<CasW> :P Maar hij lijkt dus niet tevoorschijn te komen...
<timo^> dan digikam opstarten
<CasW> Gedaan
<timo^> 'importeren'
<timo^> foto's die in de biblio moeten selecteren
<CasW> Ah, ik denk het gevonden te hebben, danke! :P
<CasW> Helaas, geen locatiegegevens :P
<Oer> niet elke kamera heeft dat, helaas. je kan het wel toevoegen, als je dat weet.
<Oer> en dan gaat google een beeld van de aarde maken met jouw foto
<vincentvdBergh> goede avond
<CasW> 'avond, Vincent!
<vincentvdBergh> xbmc doet het goed in 12.04
<vincentvdBergh> heb nu championsleague aan staan
<vincentvdBergh> :P
<CasW> Echt? Mooi! :D
<corewillem> inderdaad
<corewillem> heb het ook
<corewillem> draaien
<vincentvdBergh> zit nu in de standaard repo
<vincentvdBergh> dus geen ppa meer nodig om het te installeren
<vincentvdBergh> Ik zit te overwegen om GIMP te updaten richting versie 2.8
<vincentvdBergh> het schijnt dat er nog wat issues zijn met GTK3 voor GIMP op dit moment als je versie 2.7.4 of hoger installeert
<lord4163> Hai
<lord4163> Hoe zet je backtrack live?
<lord4163> ik deed het met dd maar hij start niet op usb
<Oer> gewoon met de ubuntu usb creator, of unetbootin
<Oer> geinig, een hacker die niet kan booten.
<lord4163> jawel maar meestal gaat het met dd
<lord4163> ik doe het dan wel met unetbootin
<lord4163> Oer > Bestandssysteem stond op NTFS
<Oer> Dat mag idd niet, Fat16/32
<lord4163> Ja, wist ik eigenlijk niet
<lord4163> Jammer dat het niet kan met NTFS
<Oer> kernel heeft niet standaard de ntfs-3g driver mee.
<lord4163> Omdat?
<Oer> vermoed licentie, zoals sommige wifi firmware, flash e.d.
<Oer> er zijn wel plannen om zo'n extra iso te maken, om alle gebruikers offline te kunnen installeren.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-19
<mikkelb> Can anybody help confirm these English => Norwegian => Dutch translations for me? https://gist.github.com/e18604f487dec8f0a9ba
<OerHeks> looks solid to me, mikkelb
<mikkelb> thanks OerHeks !
<OerHeks> have fun :-)
<mikkelb> :-)
 * mikkelb blasts the channel with: http://home.no/reddvinylene/work_or_go_out_enjoy_the_sun.mp3
<Muad_Dibber> heeft apt-get ergens een lijst van nog te installeren packages ofzo?
<Muad_Dibber> die zeg maar in de wachtrij staan?
<Ian> Muad, je bedoelt updates?
<darkmouth> 1 goeiemiddag, ik vroeg me af hoe je snelkoppelingen van websites op je bureaublad kunt zetten in ubuntu 11.10
<Tobias_> Hey iedereen, zo straks heb ik een vraag gesteld wat betreft snelkoppelingen op het bureaublad bij ubuntu 11.10
<Tobias_> ik moest er toen snel vandoor, waarvoor mijn excuses, maar weet iemand hier al een antwoord op?
<Tobias_> mocht iemand iets weten dan hoor ik het graag en zal ik het terug lezen in de logs van deze chat, alvast bedankt
<Muad_Dibber> Ian, nee ik bedoel, ik ging proberen gimp 2.8rc1 te installeren, maar die gaf een foutmelding, maar bij alles wat ik nu doe geeft ie een melding over gimp dat ie daar nog wat van wil installeren
<vincentvdBergh> !up\
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-20
<Gipje> NFS start niet op bij boot
<Gipje> Wie kan mij helpen?
<Gipje> Ik heb Ubuntu 10.04 als server draaien
<Tobias2> Iemand aanwezig die verstand heeft van een ubuntu werkstation verbinden met een windows server? heb namelijk een issue daarmee
<trijntje> Tobias2: wat is precies de vraag? Als mensen het weten zullen ze antwoorde geven
<Tobias2> Ik heb de vraag hier op het forum gezet: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/server-en-netwerk/ubuntu-verbinden-met-een-windows-server/ <-- en ja ik weet het, het is vrij kortdag om nu al naar antwoorden te vragen, maar ik moet er zo snel mogelijk weer mee verder, dus alle goeie raad is welkom
<trijntje> Tobias2: met hoeveel verschillende programma's heb je geprobeerd iets op de server op te slaan?
<trijntje> kan je bijvoorbeeld wel vanuit gedit op die server opslaan?
<Tobias2> dat heb ik niet geprobeerd, maar wel met writer, impress, calc, (nog iets van office) print scrns heb ik direct geprobeerd
<Tobias2> niets werkte in principe, maar verslepen en openen / opslaan kan wel
<Tobias2> als het al op de server staat kun je het dus gewoon wel openen en weer opslaan maarja
<trijntje> vreemd, en watvoor server is het?
<Tobias2> ik denk niet dat je veel verder komt als ik zeg dat het een windows server is :P
<Tobias2> ik heb dit nu bij de server geprobeerd op een bepaalde locatie en op de werkplek zelf, allebei hetzelfde probleem
<Tobias2> dus misschien een optie in ubuntu die niet goed staat, of een algemene fout, wie zal het zeggen
<trijntje> hmm, ik kan hier ook niet vanuit een programma op een samba share opslaan
<Tobias2> dezelfde foutmelding?
<Tobias2> ik zou het toch wel vervelend vinden als het niet kon, het moet namelijk gebruikt worden op een school en het is niet echt rendabel als ik een omweg hiervoor moet verzinnen
<trijntje> nee, andere foutmelding
<OerHeks> Hoe maak je connectie met je windows server? en welke service draaid daar, samba smb share?
<trijntje> "volumen begrijpt opdracht 'aankoppelen' niet"
<Tobias2> ik maak connectie door naar 'locaties' te gaan en daar klik ik op 'verbinden met server' daar kies ik vervolgens windows server.. en ik heb tevens samba gedownload om die verbinding tot stand te blijven houden
<Tobias2> anders moet je constant die server opnieuw instellen
<trijntje> maar nu kan ik met gedit wel opslaan, nadat ik eerst een bestand op de share heb geopend
<Tobias2> als ik een bestand op de server zelf open en hem via daar bewerk kan ik hem wel gewoon opslaan
<trijntje> Tobias2: en als je daarna het progamma opieuw start en probeert een nieuw bestand op te slaan?
<Tobias2> werkt ook niet
<Tobias2> het gebeurde bij alle ubuntu pc's in dat netwerk en op de werkplaats idemdito
<OerHeks> dit lijkt er op >>> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/server-en-netwerk/fout-bij-opslaan-openoffice-document-op-nas-server/
<OerHeks> nu mount je je server handmatig, je kan dit ook automatisch doen met Fstab
<Tobias2> is fstab een programma?
<Tobias2> of iets makkelijks iig xD
<Tobias2> als het werkt ben ik je iig enorm dankbaar
<OerHeks> fstab is een file, waar je shares in plaatst. >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<OerHeks> ow er is ook een nette nl versie >> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Fstab
<Tobias2> ik zal het eens door gaan lezen OerHeks :D
<Muad_Dibber> hmm
<Muad_Dibber> ik heb nu ubuntu 12.04 LTS beta geinstalleerd, en had ubuntu 11.04 met "gnome", maar zag je onderin nautilus een statusbalk met hoeveelheid vrije schijfruimte, waar zie ik dat nu makkelijk?
<smile4ever> Muad_Dibber: ga naar het hoogste niveau (/) op je schijf, dan zul je dat wel zien
<smile4ever> :)
 * Muad_Dibber dom
<Muad_Dibber> gewoon vinkje "Statusbalk" aanzetten scheelt ook al een boel
<smile4ever> haha :D
<smile4ever> Muad_Dibber: geeft niet hoor :) fijn dat het opgelost is.
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> Heb een probleem
<lord4163> Ik heb namelijk net ubuntu 12.04 geinstalleerd, en had de partitie voor grub verkeerd aangewezen
<corewillem> jah
<lord4163> daarna kreeg ik grub rescue
<corewillem> oke
<corewillem> installeer grub dan juist via live cd weet je hoe dat moet ?
<lord4163> Dus heb hem opnieuw geinstalleerd en deze keer op de juiste, alleen is het weer het zelfde
<lord4163> nee ik weet niet
<lord4163> ik probeer wel wat
<lord4163> ubuntu@ubuntu:/dev$ sudo grub-install sda5 /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)
<lord4163_> Kan iemand mij helpen?
<lord4163_> ???
<trijntje> lord4163_: dat is ook het verkeerde commando
<trijntje> waar heb je dat commando gevonden, en waarom wil je grub op een partitie ipv harddisk installeren?
<lord4163_> ?
<lord4163_> Weet ik het, waar anders? Ik heb een dualboot met windows
<lord4163_> of had
<lord4163_> ik dacht dat het zo moest, hoe moet het dan???
<lord4163_> Help mij alsjeblieft?
<trijntje> lord4163_: waar heb je dat commando gevonden?
<trijntje> ik denk dat het commando 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda' moet zijn, maar zonder wat meer details van wat je probeert te doen weet ik dat niet zeker
<lord4163_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<trijntje> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/GrubHerstel
<lord4163_> ok zal nu proberen te herstarten :)
<vincentvdBergh> goede avond
<trijntje> avond vincentvdBergh
<lord4163> thx trijntje, die engelse documentatie was vast nog gebasseerd op grub 1
<smile4ever> bye! :)
<OerHeks> klopt, lord4163 >> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2#Herstel_Grub_2_met_een_LiveCD
<spekje> zowww upgrade naar 11.4 loopt :P
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-21
<psuetens> Hallo
<psuetens> nog iemand wakker?
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> Als ik mijn PC opstart komt aldoor dat gnome keyring gebeuren :(
<lord4163> word je toch gek van?
<StefandeVries> lord4163, zoek in je home-map eens naar de verborgen map .gnome-keyring
<StefandeVries> oi.d
<lord4163> moet ik die verwijderen?
<StefandeVries> Als je die map verwijdert, en vervolgens bij het opgeven van een nieuw wachtwoord een leeg wachtwoord laat, is het over :)
<lord4163> ohw ok maar die staat er niet?
<StefandeVries> Wel iets in die trant?
<StefandeVries> keyring?
<StefandeVries> Oh.
<StefandeVries> eerst .gnome2 of .gnome3 in gaan, daar zit een mapje keyrings
<lord4163> nee, of ik moet blind zijn :P
<StefandeVries> Dat mapje keyrings moet je verwijderen :P
<StefandeVries> Ik had het even fout.
<lord4163> Aha thx
<StefandeVries> Zie je die wel?
<StefandeVries> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring-manager/+question/134280  In het eerste antwoord op de vraag zie je wat je exact moet doen :)
<lord4163> Ja had hem gelijk gevonden hoor :)
<StefandeVries> Als je uit- en inlogt of herstart krijg je de vraag voor het nieuwe wachtwoord.
<corewillem> is het mogelijk in ubuntu om internet te ontvangen via wifi en dan te
<corewillem> verspreiden via kabel
<trijntje> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/vertalingen/verspreiden-nederlandstalige-images-generale-repetitie/
<wWaaijer> Een goede middag iedereen
<OerHeks> hoi
<wWaaijer> hey
<wWaaijer> Ik zit met een vraag .. heb een probleem met het in voeren van qoutes en dubbele qoutes in mijn programma's
<wWaaijer> toevallig verstand van?
<OerHeks> Ik niet echt, maar stel je precieze vraag, misschien weet iemand het antwoord
<wWaaijer> oké
<wWaaijer> In de vorige versie's van Ubuntu weet ik dat als je op de qoute toets drukte (') je een qoute kreeg
<wWaaijer> en het zelfde voor de dubble qoutes
<wWaaijer> maar, als ik nu een qoute wil moet ik eerst (') drukken en dan een space om de qoute in te voegen
<OerHeks> Ik herinner me dat ik in vorige versies ook al ' + spatie moet tiepen.
<wWaaijer> in 10.04 heb ik daar geen last van gehad (deze week upgrade gedaan om te gaan wennen aan Unity)
<trijntje> wWaaijer: dat je je toetsenbord indeling
<trijntje> dan moet je die denk ik op 'us dead keys euro on 5' zetten
<wWaaijer> trijntje: ga ik proberen
<idefix> wat is het verschil tussen Xchat IRC en Xchat gnome IRC?
<idefix> die laatste is zeker met time stamps erbij..
<OerHeks> xchat gnome is niet beschikbaar voor mac/windows
<wWaaijer> trijntje: Perfect! precies wat ik zocht
<trijntje> mooi, ik pas het zelf ook altijd aan
<wWaaijer> Bedankt
<OerHeks> 'euro on 5'
<wWaaijer> Oerheks ook bedankt voor de moeite
<wWaaijer> yep dat is hem
<OerHeks> Ik leer ook nog elke dag, wWaaijer
<lord4163> Hallo :)
<StefandeVries> Hoi lord4163 :)
<lord4163> Is hier al iemand Ubuntu 12.04 aan het testen?
 * Muad_Dibber wel
<Luckiboy> xubuntu 12.04 hier
<lord4163> Ik weet niet of ik het alleen heb, maar als vensters niet groot zijn wordt het vensterkader niet gehighlight x-[]
<lord4163> hebben jullie dat niet?
<trijntje> lord4163: wat bedoel je precies?
<lord4163> Dat het kruisje niet oplicht in niet-fullscreen vensters
<lord4163> als je er met de muis overheen gaat
<Luckiboy> misschien heb je unity 2d?
<trijntje> lord4163: goed opgemerkt
<lord4163> hij zie je dat?
<lord4163> hoe*
<lord4163> volgens mij Unity 3D hoor
<trijntje> lord4163: dan moet je een bug indienen, ik denk voor unity
<Luckiboy> lord4163,  in het inlogscherm kun je in het tandwieltje kiezen tussen ubuntu en ubuntu2d, maar als het bij trijntje ook zo is zal het wel een bug zijn.
<lord4163> Ja of metacity/compiz wat is het? :P
<trijntje> mss zit het in een thema ;)
<lord4163> Dacht ik ook maar Radiance heeft het ook ;)
<trijntje> ja, ik zie het net
<trijntje> hmm, ik zou gokken op unity
<trijntje> ubuntu-bug unity dus ;)
<lord4163> eens kijken of er al 1 aangemeld is
<lord4163> wat is het tegenovergestelde van gemaximaliseerd ?
<wWaaijer> geminimaliseerd?
<lord4163> nee want dan staat hij op de launcher
<wWaaijer> "verkleint"?
<lord4163> restore
<wWaaijer> ah
<lord4163> Zo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/986582
<wWaaijer> Iemand hier Cinnamon al eens uit geprobeerd?
<OerHeks> Cinnamon is een mint-ding.
<wWaaijer> uhh ja, maar ik zocht een vervanging voor unity en het zag er vertrouwd uit
<wWaaijer> Geen last van unity?
<OerHeks> Nee, unity werkt hier prima, in 11.10 en 12.04 zal nog sneller zijn.
<wWaaijer> En kwa opties/functionaliteit mis je niets?
<OerHeks> er is een tweaktool, my-unity die veel instellingen aan kan passen
<wWaaijer> daar ga ik ook eens naar kijken dan
<lord4163> Gewoon Unity, GNOME Shell of XFCE ;)
<OerHeks> zie http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/myunity-30-released-with-new-gui.html en vanaf 12.04 ook standaard in de repo's
<OerHeks> je kan ook backports aanzetten, en sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install my-unity
<wWaaijer> Heb hem net geinstalleerd, ziet er oke uit, jammer dat je het alt+tab gedeelte niet kunt aanpassen
<wWaaijer> zie nooit wat er nu geselecteerd is
<wWaaijer> Wel goed dat je over meerdere workspaces kunt alt+tabben
<wWaaijer> Is er een mannier om de menu's opnieuw in de venster-balk te krijgen?
<trijntje> wWaaijer: er is nog een ander configuratieprogramma voor unity/alt tab etc, maar die is iets 'gevaarlijker'
<wWaaijer> En in welk opzichte 'gevaarlijker' ?
<trijntje> er is een risico dat unity crasht als je dingen aanpast, en dan moet je gaan zitten rommelen om het weer aan de praat te krijgen
<trijntje> hoewel dat in 12.04 een stuk minder geworden is, welke versie gebruik jij?
<wWaaijer> 11. ...
<wWaaijer> 10
<trijntje> dan zou ik het als beginner met ubuntu niet gebruiken, even een weekje wachten, dan upgraden naar 12.04, en dan 'compiz config settings manager' installeren
<wWaaijer> Naam komt me bekent voor, nooit mee gewerkt
<wWaaijer> Maar niemand anders vind het verveelt om helemaal naar boven te moeten gaan met je muis voor opties?
<wWaaijer> vervelend*
<OerHeks> nee, juist wel handig, scheelt ruimte in je venster.
<wWaaijer> Zelfs als je ruimte genoeg hebt op je beeldscherm? Ik begrijp dat het op een wat kleiner laptop scherm handig is, maar een voor een grote monitor op een desktop stoort het mij
<OerHeks> je kan dat venstergedrag wijzigen, global menu >>> http://www.howtogeek.com/106009/disable-the-global-menu-appmenu-in-ubuntu-11.04-and-11.10/
<OerHeks> keurig met plaatjes, voor en na.
<wWaaijer> Nice, ga ik ook eens uit proberen
<wWaaijer> Mooi, nogmaals bedankt
<OerHeks> succes wW
<trijntje> wWaaijer: als je op de alt-toets drukt kan je met typen in menu's zoeken, dat is helemaal handig
<Luckiboy> Weet iemand hoe je in een terminal 2 opdrachten in een programma kan laten uitvoeren? In dit geval de game frogatto, --widescreen en --fullscreen
<JanC> Luckiboy: gewoon die 2 achter elkaar met een spatie ertussen?
<JanC> dat zijn overigens "opties", geen "opdrachten" (lijkt me)
<Luckiboy> Heb ik geprobeerd, voert alleen de 1e uit. Ook met && maar dat lukte ook niet
<Luckiboy> En inderdaad, het zijn opties ;)
<JanC> met "&&" zal sowieso niet werken
<Luckiboy> Ik heb het geprobeerd met een spatie tussen de opties, maar dan start ie helemaal niet meer op...
<JanC> hier geen probleem (behalve dat frogatto niet echt een correcte manier gebruikt om full-screen te gaan  ;) )
<JanC> meer zelfs, die manier is super-irritant...  :-(
<Luckiboy> Je hebt zeker geen 1024x600 resolutie?
<Luckiboy> Want daarvoor heb ik --widescreen nodig
<JanC> ik heb een Full HD-resolutie, dus die is op zich wel "widescreen"...
<Luckiboy> Oh? weird...
<JanC> probleem (voor mij) is dat die game je scherm naar iets heel erg low-res instelt
<Luckiboy> wat heb je in je preferences.cfg staan?
<JanC> niks, gok ik
<JanC> ik heb er alleszins niks in gezet  :P
<Luckiboy> Ik ook niet, maar er staat standaard toch wel wat in meestal
<JanC> en waar zou die moeten staan?
<Luckiboy> .frogatto in /home/jan
<JanC> alleen zooi over joystick, tobo & sound
<Luckiboy> bij mij ook
<JanC> Luckiboy: mogelijk stelt dat game een resolutie in die je scherm niet kan weergeven?
<Luckiboy> ik geef je de output v/d terminal wel even
<Luckiboy> Frogatto engine version 1.1     Preferences dir: /home/luc/.frogatto/      could not set video mode
<Luckiboy> bij frogatto --fullscreen --widescreen
<Luckiboy> JanC: Ik heb em! Geen --widescreen maar --width 1024 --height 600
<Luckiboy> Dus opgelost, bedankt!
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-22
<koffieboon> Goedemorgen
<koffieboon> Ik zou graag een schermafbeelding in mijn bericht plaatsen op het forum. Kan iemand me helpen? Ik heb een schermafdruk genomen en opgeslaan in mijn afbeeldingenmap. Ik zou bij wijze van illustratie die afbeelding in mijn bericht willen zetten.
<corewillem> weet je hoe je het moet uploaden ?
<koffieboon> Ach, daar zit mijn fout. Ik vergat het uploaden. Hoe dit moet weet ik niet maar ik zal eens rondkijken.
<koffieboon> Moet ik mijn afbeelding eerst uploaden naar Image Shack en dan de code kopiëren?
<szal> bijvoorbeeld
 * szal is der mening dat er betere beeldhosters zijn dan ImageShack
<koffieboon> Het werkt! Ik wou een bericht plaatsen in het topic 'testrapporten Precise Pangolin' en dan vertelt een afbeelding soms meer dan 1000 woorden
<koffieboon> Bedankt voor de tip! Hoe dom van mij dat ik daar niet aan gedacht had!
<koffieboon> Goedemorgen JanC
<johanvd> goedemorgen :)
<johanvd> iemand hier die verstand heeft van reguliere expressies?
<johanvd> Ik zoek de regex die het volgende matcht: moet beginnen met kleine letter of getal, en mag alleen letters, nummers, puntjes, streepjes of plustekens bevatten
<lord4163> Mogguh :)
<johanvd> ik heb nu dit als regex, maar twijfel of die goed is: ^[a-z0-9][a-zA-Z0-9\.\-\+]+
<johanvd> iedereen slaapt nog? :)
<lord4163> Ik weet niet eens waar je het over heb :P
<johanvd> het is een soort filter, die alleen dingen doorlaat als ze aan bepaalde voorwaarden voldoen :)
<johanvd> regex
<johanvd> het ziet eruit alsof je kat over het toetsenbord heeft gelopen ;)
<trijntje> lord4163: in het softwarecentrum zit een programma waarmee je regex kunt testen
<trijntje> kiki
<johanvd> kiki is wel handig :)
<johanvd> thx
<Muad_Dibber> hmm
<Muad_Dibber> enige wat ik tot nu toe echt laaiend irritant vind aan unity is als je meerdere vensters op hebt staan van bijvoorbeeld firefox of nautilus
<Muad_Dibber> om dan van venster te wisselen moet je ehct geduld hebben of ik doe wat verkeerd :P
<LinuxMintUser> hallo
<trijntje> hey LinuxMintUser
<LinuxMintUser> vraagje: sinds ong. 10 dagen kan ik op mijn beide Linuxmintcomputers geen pagina's meer openen die gebruik maken van Adobe Flashplayer
<trijntje> Muad_Dibber: alt + ` in 12.04
<LinuxMintUser> dit gebeurde na de laatste updates, zijn er meer mensen met dit probleem
<trijntje> heb je al geprobeerd om flash opnieuw te installeren?
<trijntje> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<LinuxMintUser> hoi ja heb via de update de nieuwste flashplayer binnengekregen, en heb hem ook al geprobeerd via synaptic en softwarebeheer te verwijderen en opnieuw te installeren
<trijntje> LinuxMintUser: heb je 'volledig verwijderen' gekozen in synaptic?
<LinuxMintUser> ja
<LinuxMintUser> ik zal even je commandline string uitproberen
<LinuxMintUser> ik vond het alleen zo raar dat er nergens gewag van wordt gemaakt op de helpforums, terwijl ik op 2 losse computers met Isadora LTE dat probleem heb
<trijntje> heb je het al met een andere browser geprobeerd, of met een schoon firefox profiel?
<LinuxMintUser> ja, wel andere browser (opera ipv firefox) en nee, nog niet met schoon profiel
<LinuxMintUser> wel cache geleegd etc
<trijntje> ik geloof dat je met firefox -p of firefox -P een nieuw profiel kunt aanmaken, zou je ook nog even kunnen testen
<trijntje> maar als het ook in een andere browser zit zou je denken dat het aan flash zelf ligt
<LinuxMintUser> ok, ik krijg volgende foutmelding: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd        De status informatie wordt gelezen... Klaar Pakket flashplugin-nonfree is niet geïnstalleerd, en wordt dus niet verwijderd De volgende pakketten zijn automatisch geïnstalleerd en zijn niet langer nodig:   libasound2-plugins l
<trijntje> kan je in synaptics kijken wat de pakketnaam van flash is?
<LinuxMintUser> hmmm, misschien niet zo leuk om dit hele stuk tekst te plakken
<LinuxMintUser> wil niet onbeleefd zijn op chat
<trijntje> paste.ubuntu.com
<LinuxMintUser> dankje heb hem ff gepost
<LinuxMintUser> in synaptics: adobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.233-0lucid1 plugin version 11
<LinuxMintUser> dus zou toch echt goede moeten zijn
<LinuxMintUser> dus raar, het lijkt erop dat ik gewoon hele nieuwe installatie van mij OS zal moeten doen, terwijl ik juist bewust gekozen heb voor LTE Isodora 9 zodat ik dit mezelf nog tot 2013 kon besparen ;)
<LinuxMintUser> nog tips of ook geen idee meer, trijntje?
<LinuxMintUser> bedankt in elk geval voor je advies
<LinuxMintUser> ik heb ook al van alles geprobeerd en overal gezocht, zal het straks nog op forum posten zien of dat wat oplevert
<trijntje> LinuxMintUser: je kan dat commando proberen
<trijntje> maar dan met het goede pakket: sudo apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin && sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<LinuxMintUser> als ik kijk bij firefox onder Addons heet hij trouwens 'Shockwave Flash' klopt dat of is dat een andere en zorgt dat soms voor het conflict?
<trijntje> ik denk dat dat klop, zo heet i bij mij ook
<LinuxMintUser> ahh dat nieuwe commando wat je geeft geeft nu geen foutmelding meer
<LinuxMintUser> helaas, probleem blijft, heeft niet gewerkt zal nog ff kijken na opnieuw opstarten
<LinuxMintUser> fijne zondag!
<lourenz> Hoi
<lourenz> Kan iemand mij helpen?
<lourenz> Ik probeer ubuntu 11.04 op mijn computer te installeren, maar ik krijg deze error: unable to find medium containing live file (of iets in die trand)
<lourenz> Ik probeer ubuntu 11.04 op mijn computer te installeren, maar ik krijg deze error: unable to find medium containing live file (of iets in die trand)
<lourenz> kan iemand mij helpen?
<Cugel> Vanaf CD of DVD of USB?
<lourenz> ik heb van cd en usb geprobeerd
<lourenz> op mijn laptop werkt de cd wel
<lourenz> heb ook al een alternative cd geprobeerd
<lourenz> en een oudere versie
<Cugel> Staat in je BIOS wel ingesteld dat ie vanaf cd probeert te booten eerst?
<lourenz> ja
<lourenz> Die kies ik zelfs handmatig
<lourenz> hij laadt hem eerst wel
<lourenz> maar dan krijg ik die error
<verhelsttje> heb je de juiste bitversie (32 /64?)
<lourenz> De alternative cd zegt die die niet gemount kan worden
<lourenz> 32-bit
<lourenz> Dat is mijn windows ook, dus dat moet kloppen :P
<Cugel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/543875 -- nu even vinden hoe je het oplost! ;-)
<lourenz> Ik zal eens kijken :)
<Cugel> "Solved the issue by disabling ACPI management in BIOS."
<Cugel> Of: Goto SATA Settings in your Bios and use AHCI instead of IDE.
<lourenz> Ik heb die setting niet eens. Die had ik al geprobeerd, maar kon het nergens vinden.
<lourenz> Maar ik heb een jaar geleden ook een versie van ubuntu op mijn computer gehad. Die deed het toen wel
<lourenz> maar nu krijg ik het er niet mee rop :(
<Cugel> Buitengewoon weinig suggesties verder.
<lourenz> Klopt, had al lopen zoeken. Heb ook al een vriend van mij gevraag die erg goed is met computers
<lourenz> Maar we kwamen er niet echt uit
<JanC> johanvd / trijntje : kiki is wel expliciet voor Python regex'es
<Bril> Ik loop tegen een probleem aan. Ik wil een schijf formateren. Ik gebruik op die pc 11.10 zonder unity. Dus ik ga naar Computer, rechtermuis op de schijf en formateren. Dan krijg ik een fout.
<Bril> Als ik het via opslagapparaten doet zegt ie dat 1 of meer parities druk zijn.
<Bril> moet je hem eerst ontkoppelen?
<OerHeks> ja, de partitie die je wilt formatteren, moet unmounted zijn.
<Bril> want daar krijg ik ook een fout op
<OerHeks> simpelste manier is een live cd starten.
<Bril> en vanuit daar formateren.
<Bril> Ga ik ff doen
<OerHeks> jups, gparted
<dvenema> Iemand enige ervaring hier met installeren  nieuwste versie van Evolution in Oneiric? Standaard zit 3.2.2 in de rep. maar Evolution zit zelf inmiddels al op 3.4.1. Binnen Oneiric krijg ik geen updates.
<dvenema> zal de vraag ook wel gewoon even als forumbericht posten, moet zo weg nl.
<timo^> hmm
<timo^> Ik zie 123 geen PPA
<dvenema> Sources zijn uiteraard verkrijgbaar maar zelf compileren heb ik me nog nooit aan gewaagd.
<c__chp> devema op de site staat een tutorial hoe je het moet doen "Build Evolution from Source Made Simple" for full details.
<dvenema> ok mooi, dat had ik nog niet ontdekt. thnx
<smile> bye :)
<hosoka> hallo
<hosoka> weet er iemand hoe text/html decoder plugin krijgt ?
<OerHeks> gewoon in je chromium bijvoorbeeld hulpmiddelen>bron weergeven ?
<OerHeks> ow
<Luckiboy> ongeduldig :0
<OerHeks> enige plugin die ik standaard weet :-)
<Bril> ja, vond jouw kennis al wat beperkt.
<OerHeks> daarna had ik gevraagd, in welke applicatie?
<vincentvdBergh> goede avond
<timo^> dag vincentvdBergh
<smile> bye :)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-15
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Zep_> hallo, vraag....ik begin net met Ubuntu en bij bepaalde programmas zoals binreader krijg ik tijdens installeren een waarschuwing dat het van slechte kwaliteit is....kan ik dat negeren?]
<Skald_9_> heb je op voorhand een update gedaan ?
<lordievader> Hey Zep_, waar heb je dat pakket vandaan? Ubottu vind niet dat het pakket in de Quantal repo zit.
<Zep_> van binreader.com
<Zep_> heb gelezen van andere gebruikers op forum, dus niet onbekend
<lordievader> Zep_: Dan is het aan jou of je hun vertrouwd of niet.
<lordievader> Ik ken het programma zelf niet in iedergeval...
<Zep_> ok, maar die waarschuwing komt wel vaker voor tijdens installaties?
<lordievader> Ik denk voor installaties vanuit untrusted sources wel. Voor dingen uit de Ubuntu repo niet.
<Skald_9_> al de paketten 'niet gekend zijn'
<Skald_9_> als
<Zep_> ok, maar wil niet per definitie zeggen dat het meteen "slecht" is dus?
<lordievader> Nee, niet per se.
<Skald_9_> het is aan te raden van er eerst meer over te weten te komen voor je het installeerd
<Zep_> ok, kijken of meer mensen het gebruiken dus in feite.....duidelijk
<Zep_> hartelijk dank voor jullie antwoorden!
<khildin> waarom is er geen koppeling tussen ubuntu.com en ubuntu-nl.org? Ik moet een nieuw account aanmaken terwijl ik al jaren een ubuntu/launchpad/etc... account heb....
<OerHeks> goeie vraag.
<commandoline> je kan tegenwoordig op de wiki en het forum inloggen d.m.v. launchpad
<jw_> met mijn launchpad-account kan ik alleen in de wiki zie ik, niet in het nl- of engelstalig forum
<commandoline> jw_: je moet je launchpadaccount koppelen aan het forumaccount d.m.v. openid, dat werkt iig voor het NL forum
<jw_> commandoline: ok thanx
<commandoline> het internationale forum zou idd achter kunnen lopen wat dat betreft.
<rein> I have two monitors connected to my 7300 GT video card, but the DVI monitor can suddenly only work at 800x600, and it appears as an undefined monitor. anyone an idea how to fix?
<rein> \join ubuntu
<rein> \join #ubuntu
<exalt> ey
<StefandeVries> Hallo alfonsius.
<exalt> Hoe gaat het MCVries
<StefandeVries> Geen idee, dat zou je hem moeten vragen.
<exalt> dacht nogtans dat jij dit was http://www.mcvries.nl/
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<lordzett> lo
<exalt> Hoi
<rozebig> goede avond alle
<lordievader> Hey rozebig, hoe is het ermee?
<rozebig> lekker, rommle maar wat aan heir
<rozebig> hier
<rozebig> heb op dit moment niet een pc met windows meer hier
<rozebig> al valt het niet altijd mee
<rozebig> heeft er iemand een alternatief voor samsung kies
<lordievader> Samsung kies? Wellicht handig om te vertellen wat Samsung kies is.
<rozebig> is een programma om je telefoon te beheren
<rozebig> je samsung telefonn
<rozebig> telefoon
<rozebig> ik kom met geen mogelijkheid in mijn telefoon
<lordievader> Als in, zijn file-storage?
<rozebig> hij ziet mijn sd card niet
<lordievader> In fdisk niet, of ziet de kernel hem al niet?
<rozebig> zoǹ linux erpert ben ik ong niet
<rozebig> tikken gaat ook lekker vandaag
<exalt> rozebig: haal de usb van je telefoon uit je computer wacht 3 seconden en doe hem er weer in
<lordievader> rozebig: Oke, staat de sd kaart in fdisk? (sudo fdisk -l)
<exalt> voor dan het commando # dmesg | tail -5
<exalt> en die dat in een pastebin
<exalt> en laat die zien
<rozebig> ziet hem ook niet
<exalt> ??
<rozebig> als ik hem aansluit opent hij iederkeer zn camara
<exalt> voor dan het commando # dmesg | tail -5
<rozebig> via gmtp ziet hij hem ook niet
<exalt> erin eruit en dan dat commando
<exalt> ehh
<exalt> usb eruit, erin en dan dat commando uitvoeren
<exalt> eetje hoe je een commando uit moet voeren ?
<rozebig> [ 1564.415348] usb 1-1.6: new high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci_hcd [ 2114.768885] usb 1-1.6: USB disconnect, device number 6 [ 2217.528984] usb 1-1.6: new high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd [ 2375.909720] usb 1-1.6: USB disconnect, device number 7 [ 2391.916103] usb 1-1.4: new high-speed USB device number 8 using ehci_hcd
<rozebig> ik denk dat er in mijn telefoon een vinkje verkeerd staat
<rozebig> hij opend nu zn camara maar moet mulrimedia zijn
<rozebig> ff in de telefoon rommelen
<exalt> het ziet er uitderdaad uit dat de instelling waarop de telefoon verbind met de computer niet als opslag apparaat is
<rozebig> klopt dat denk ik ook
<exalt> maar het zou goed kunnen dat er geen alternatief is kwa software voor samsung telefoons
<rozebig> heb het een en ander opgezocht en het moet met gmtp kunnen
<rozebig> alleen als ik op connect druk gebeurt er nix
<rozebig> unable to open raw device?
<OerHeks> heb je een usb-debugging mode in je telefoon?
<lordzett> iemand hier een umpc user?
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-16
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<Jaap> hallo
<Jaap> ik heb een vraag over the terminal
<Jaap>  ik heb een script geschreven die een webpagina  opent
<Jaap> maar dan wacht hij weer dat deze gesloten is
<Jaap> maar deze pagine mag niet sluiten maar het scrip moet wel verder gaan .
<Jaap> hoe kan ik dit doen??
<Jaap> ik open de url met
<Jaap> chromium-browser  -url
<Jaap> kan iemand mij helpen?
<Jaap> of moet ik in een anderre chat room daar voor zijn??
<lordievader> Maak van je chromium regel "chromium-browser -url&" dan draait het process in de achtergrond, ik neem aan dat je het over bash-scripting hebt?
<Jaap> ja
<Jaap> hoe draai ik dir op de achter grond??
<Jaap> dir=dit
<lordievader> Zoals ik zei "chromium-browser -url&"
<Jaap> dus "chromium-browser -url& http://www.google.nl"
<lordievader> Nee de & moet na het commando ofwel "chromium-browser -url http://www.google.nl/ &" (hoogstwaarschijnlijk moet je de / ook gaan escapen).
<Jaap> oke zal het even testen
<Jaap> error
<Jaap> hij weet niet of het een file or dir is
<lordievader> Kun je de volledige error laten zien? (Als het meerdere regels zijn gebruik dan pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu.com/))
<Jaap> line 6: chromium-browser  -url http://www.google.nl/ &: No such file or directory
<Jaap> "chromium-browser  -url http://www.google.nl/ &"
<lordievader> Wat krijg je als je die regel gewoon in je terminal uitvoert?
<Jaap> bash: chromium-browser -url http://www.google.nl/ &: No such file or directory
<lordievader> Probeer het eens zo: chromium-browser -url "http://www.google.com/"&
<lordievader> Dat is vreemd "chromium-browser -url http://www.google.com&" werkt bij mij.
<jw_> sorry voor interrupting : moet er wellicht nog ./ voor?
<lordievader> jw_: ./ Waarvoor?
<jw_> voor chromium-browser
<lordievader> Jaap: Dat commando werkt zelfs in sh ;)
<lordievader> Jaap: Nee, ./ is relatief. De executable zou gewoon in je path moeten staan.
<Jaap> maar als de sh sluiten sluit de webpagina ook
<lordievader> Jaap: Je kunt ook "/usr/bin/chromium-browser -url http://google.com&" proberen.
<lordievader> Jaap: Chromium is wel geinstaleerd?
<Jaap> ja
<lordievader> Als je "chromium-browser" uitvoert krijg je wel het programma te zien?
<Jaap> bash: chromium-browser -url http://www.google.nl&: No such file or directory
<Jaap> ja
<lordievader> Jaap: Oke dus zonder argument werkt het wel.... dat is vreemd.
<lordievader> Jaap: Werkt dit: chromium-browser -url google.com&
<Jaap> ja maar als ik de terminal sluit, sluit  chromium-browser ook
<mlankhorst> 'disown'
<Jaap> ??
<jw_> lordievader: nu je toch bezig bent ;-) hoe krijg je backgrounded proces in de bash weer op de voorgrond?
<lordievader> Jaap: Dat hoort niet, als je er & achtergooit draait hij in de achtergrond... Je kan zeker ook geen andere commando's draaien als chromium draait?
<Jaap> niet in de zeldfe terminal
<lordievader> jw_: Ligt eraan hoe je hem naar de achtergrond gooit... als je het via ctrl+z; bg, hebt gedaan is het simpel weg fg, anders word het verrekte lastig.
<lordievader> Jaap: Dat dacht ik al, probeer eens of "ctrl+z; bg" werkt, dit toets/druk je in als chromium draait, allebei in de terminal.
<Jaap> en dan??
<Jaap> bash: bg: job 1 already in background
<lordievader> Jaap: Aha hey, het draait dus wel in de achtergrond ;)
<Jaap> ok
<lordievader> Jaap: Als het goed is kun je nu gewoon je terminal sluiten zonder dat chromium ten onder gaat.
<Jaap> nee sluit toch
<mlankhorst> als je dan ook disown doet?
<Jaap> yes
<Jaap> in de terminal werkt het
<Jaap> in in de sh
<lordievader> mlankhorst: Ik kende de hele disown niet, thanks :) weer wat geleerd.
<Jaap> helaas nog niet
<Jaap> dis own in een sh werk anders, maar hoe???
<mlankhorst> heb je /bin/bash als shell?
<Jaap> ja
<mlankhorst> probeer eens /usr/lib/chromium-browser -url http://google.com >/dev/null 2>&1 &
<Jaap> helaas
<Jaap> als ik disown uitvoer in een sh moet ik dan het procces id hebben ??
<lordievader> Jaap: Job id, alleen die heb je niet echt in een script...
<lordievader> Ik zou zeggen dat je moet kijken of je de background-process ding kunt fixen.
<Jaap> als ik de job _id heb is het dan disown(job_id) or disown<job_id>
<lordievader> Job-id != PID, maargoed disown <job-id>
<Jaap> oke
<Jaap> PPid?
<lordievader> http://linux.about.com/cs/linux101/g/ppid.htm
<Jaap> chromium-browser -url http://www.google.nl& < ctrl > Z; gb; disown -h %1
<Jaap> deze werkt
<mlankhorst> xdg-open http://google.nl ?
<Jaap> ?
<Jaap> ik heb nog een anderre vraag
<Jaap> als ik mijn systeem langere tijd heb draaien valt hij nog wel eens in user login page, kan ik dat uitzetten??
<mlankhorst> zegt hij dat het scherm geblokkeerd is?
<Jaap> nee logt gewoon uit
<Jaap> alles staat op max of uit
<mlankhorst> welke release?
<Jaap> 10.10
<mlankhorst> is niet meer ondersteund :/
<Jaap> ik weet niet als ik hem ga updaten dat alles nog blijft draaien
<Jaap> maar is het wel optelossen??
<mlankhorst> zonder meer informatie durf ik dat niet te zeggen
<Jaap> wat wil je weten
<Jaap> ?
<Jaap> zeg het maar?
<mlankhorst> Ik kan niet de toekomst voorspellen, dus ik durf dat niet te zeggen. :P
<khildin> weet iemand een tool om te zien of de verbinding met een server intact blijft? (en dan niet een ping over lange tijd)
<mlankhorst> vrij onmogelijk om te zien zonder dat je data verstuurt..
<Jaap> mlankhorst: ik bedoelde de user login page
<Jaap> of dat dat hard uitgezet kan worden??
<mlankhorst> het is een crash, meer niet
<Jaap> klopt alls mijn sofware draait dan niet meer
<Jaap> en kan niet opafstand inloggen
<Jaap> dan staat dus lalles stil
<mlankhorst> het is niet meer ondersteund dus nee
<Jaap> kan het in vesie 12 wel
<Jaap> of 13
<mlankhorst> 12.04 moet gewoon werken vziw
<Jaap> dus met een update/upgreate ben ik van dat probleem af??
<mlankhorst> wsl
<Jaap> weet je is  jambase in 12 draait??
<lordievader> Jaap: De 25ste komt 13.04 uit, mooie tijd om te upgraden zou ik zeggen ;)
<Jaap> haha
<Jaap> ik zal eens een  test systeem op zitten om tezien dat alles blijft draaien
<Jaap> zitten zetten
<mlankhorst> lordievader: nou 12.04 blijft wat langer ondersteund en krijgt ook nieuwe xserver en zo van 13.04
<lordievader> mlankhorst: Klopt, maar 13.04 draait ook lekker stabiel. :)
<Jaap> kan ik in xserver multiple terminals aan sturen??
<Mickeytje> hoe bedoel je jaap
<Mickeytje> jebedoeld zelfde sessies in sync?
<Jaap> nee verschillende
<Mickeytje> kan je precies uitleggen wat je bedoeld
<Jaap> ik heb een script die meerde terminals kan aan roepen om verschillende jobs uittevoeren
<Jaap> soort hotfolder idee
<Mickeytje> hotfolder?
<Mickeytje> wil je gewoon meerdere session in 1 scherm?
<Mickeytje> of meerdere sessies op bijv. verschillende servers die in sync lopen
<Jaap> file in folder->in  -> procces  -> folder out
<Mickeytje> je hebt ht over terminals
<Mickeytje> niet over gui's
<Jaap> ja
<Jaap> nee termilas
<Mickeytje> dus again
<Mickeytje> wil je zeg maar twee terminals in 1 window?
<Jaap> nee
<Mickeytje> of tabs
<Mickeytje> of sync
<Mickeytje> ik snap je ding niet zo
<Mickeytje> probeer eens uit te leggen zonder folders
<Mickeytje> want folders is een gui uitdrukking
<Jaap> ik draait 1 script die kijkt of er iets in een folder staat zo ja pak ik de file name en open een sh script die woord uitgevoert
<Mickeytje> en wat wil je dan met een terminal
<Jaap> en sh script draait toch in een terminal?!
<Mickeytje> ja, maar je probleemstelling is niet duidelijk
<Jaap> xserver is toch een server based on terminal  en niet zo als de desktop versie met een echt desktop?
<Mickeytje> ...
<Mickeytje> je wordt steeds vager
<Mickeytje> wat is je probleem en wat wil je bereiken?
<lordievader> Jaap: Xserver is je display server: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X.Org_Server
<Jaap> oke
<Jaap> dus als ik het goed begrijp heb je ubuntu server die kan je benaderen met xserver??
<lordievader> Jaap: Nee, je begrijpt het niet goed. Xserver is de display server. /usr/bin/X <-- is Xserver.
<Jaap> oke domme vraag maar wat is dan een display server
<Mickeytje> een server benaderd je vaak in de regel met ssh
<Mickeytje> je kan ook gui's benaderen door -x
<Jeeves_> -X
<Jaap> oke
<Mickeytje> ja -X
<Mickeytje> ik heb die in .bashrc als alias gegooit, maar ja dat is hem :)
<Mickeytje> man ssh
<Jaap> ik zet ubuntu desktop in al een server
<Jaap> ik heb een software die in de terminal draait
<Mickeytje> waarom wil je een 'desktop' in een server
<Jaap> en veer proccesser en geheugen vraagt
<Jaap> omdat ik niet weet hoe ik het in een server verzie moet maken .
<Mickeytje> kan je proberen
<Mickeytje> http://jimmysoikromaverpleegplan.wikispaces.com/PES-methode
<Mickeytje> het zo te beantwoorden, dan is het duidelijk voor iedereen
<Mickeytje> ja, dat is voor de zorg, maar werkt perfect voor omschrijvingen van je probleem, want je bent nogal abstract
<Jaap> ik snap wat mijn probleem is
<Jaap> en heb het opgelost door de desktop verzie tedraaien
<Mickeytje> jij wel.
<Jaap> maar  ben aan het kijken of het mogelijk is om op de server versie dit tedraien
<Mickeytje> en wat is de X in het verhaal?
<mlankhorst> als je er nou gewoon van uit gaat dat wij het antwoord niet hebben en terug komt als je daadwerkelijk problemen hebt ipv met 'als dit' beginnen :p
<Mickeytje> als je problemen wilt kan ik die wel veroorzaken
<Jaap> dat ik niet weet hoe omtegaan met de server versie
<Mickeytje> geef maar de root pass en je ipadres
<Jaap> :p
<Jaap> maar jongens toch bedankt voor jullie hulp !! en een fijne dag verder
<Mickeytje> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV25YlVZDUA
<Mickeytje> voor jaap dit liedje
<Jaap> thks
<Jaap> ben blij dat jij meteen kon lopen !!
<Mickeytje> nee....dat was: doel: lopen probleem: niet kunnen lopen oplossing: oefenen met lopen
<Jaap> ben gewoon een beginner !! die zijn eerst stapje probeer tezetten !
<Mickeytje> Dat snap ik en dat is niet erg
<Jaap> nou dan zeik me niet af
<Mickeytje> o-0
<Jaap> zo één heb ik er thuis al zitten!!
<Jaap> Mickeytje : toch nog een fijn dag
<Bobby_> Hoe kan ik op dit forum zoeken naar de laatse, nieuwe en of onbeantwoorde posts?
<Bobby_> Meestal is er in de zoek optie een  optie als new or unanswered
<Bobby_> Opps, al gevonden,  ** en 1 dag, dat help al behoorlijk
<lordzett> lo ppl
<lordievader> Hey lordzett
<lordzett> eej lordievader
<lordzett> imand een idee hoe ik de licht sterkte van mijn scherm met software aan kan passen of een leuk tooltje er voor?
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-17
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<BerryH> Goedemiddag.
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<mlankhorst> hoi
<lordievader> Hey mlankhorst, hoe is het ermee?
<mlankhorst> goed, met jou?
<lordievader> Met mij gaat het ook goed.
<mlankhorst> Ah mooi, ik was bezig met apt.
<lordzett> lo
<lordievader> Hey lordzett
<lordzett> lo lordievader
<lordievader> Goede avond
<OerHeks> hoi lordie
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-18
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<jw_> mogge
<lordievader> Hey jw_, hoe is het ermee?
<jw_> goed, maar erg vroeg nog
<lordievader> Dat is waar... :(
<robin_> Hello, im looking for a ubuntu expert who can help me with my server, job has to be done right now, who can help?
<StefandeVries> Je zou kunnen beginnen met Nederlands.
<robin_> ah ok sorry wist niet of iedereen hier nederlands sprak
<StefandeVries> Zeker. :)
<robin_> mijn server is gecrashed en reboot niet meer. kom er via kvm wel in maar ook via daar reboot lukt niet, ook niet in single user boot
<robin_> volledige nieuwe installatie is niet echt een optie omdat de sites niet onderverdeeld zijn in partitites, dus zou ik alles kwijtraken.
<robin_> sorry voor de typefouten
<bogus-> waar kom je dan precies in?
<Screenfilming> Hey, weet iemand een programma om mijn schrem te kunnen filmen?
<StefandeVries> recordmydesktop of istanbul.
<Screenfilming> oke bedankt.
<robin_> wat bedoel je met waar kom je precies in? hij start wel met booten maar blijft dan hangen op "loading" zonder enige errors te gevem
<bogus-> en kun je switchen naar de textboot?
<robin_> ga ik even proberen.
<robin_> ben nu met een oplossing bezig. heb een andere vps opgezet en ga daar nu alle bestanden naar kopieren, dan een nieuwe install van ubuntu en dan alles weer terugzetten. kost wel veel werk maar ja..
<robin_> thanks in ieder geval
<geurt> clear
<Qwerty> test
<Qwerty> hallo?
<CasW> Hij werkt ;-)
<Guest10504> ja
<Guest10504> hallo?
<OerHeks> :-)
<CasW> Hai.
<Guest10504> tss ... H4 weggejorist ?
<Guest10504> laat maar ...
<Guest10504> enfin ... ik heb 'n vraag over de lm sensor
<Guest10504> hallo?
<Guest10504> ???
<OerHeks> stel je vraag, Guest10504, misschien weet iemand het antwoord
<Guest10504> Ik kan geen trema's/umlauts intypen
<OerHeks> het lukt je toch ? >>  trema's
<Guest10504> ik heb wel "language support" maar niet aanbevolen door velen
<Guest10504> want kan de US INTERNATIONAL - "pakket" installeren
<Guest10504> NIET installeren
<Guest10504> en het staat ook niet in 't rijtje
<Guest10504> niet trema maar accent
<OerHeks> Normaal is " us international with dead keys"  de juiste
<OerHeks> na trema een spatie tiepen??
<Guest10504> de dubbele punten op de o, u, i, e & a ...
<Guest10504> ik krijg meteen de trema te zien
<Guest10504> de "us international with dead keys" staat ook niet in 't rijtje ...
<Guest10504> alles van Pinyin tot Australisch English behalve 't bovenstaande
<trijntje> Guest10504: is ook niet nodig, je kan gewoon bij toetsenbord de toetsenbordindeling instellen
<Guest10504> Bij toetsenbordindeling staat alleen "Repeat keys" & "cursor blinkin"
<Guest10504> 't lijkt erop dat er 'n ander programma geinstalleerd moet worden.
<trijntje> bij mij niet, welke versie van ubuntu heb je geinstalleerd?
<Guest10504>  "language support" word niet hoog aanbevolen door velen
<trijntje> Guest10504: waarom zeg je dat steeds over language support, ik heb daar nooit  iet slechts over gehoord
<trijntje> anyway, als je in dat venster onderaan op "Indelingsinstellingen" klikt kan je je toetsenbordindeling instellen
<Guest10504> er staat 'n rij van alle soorten Engels behalve die met "dead keys"
<Guest10504> bij "shortcuts" bij toetsenbordindeling?
<trijntje> ë
<Guest10504> "o
<trijntje> je moet Engels (US, internationaal met dode toetsen) hebben
<Guest10504> ja maar hoe kom ik eraan? Want het staat ook niet automatisch in 't rij van internationale talen bij "language support"
<Guest10504> wel australisch engels of brits engels
<trijntje> Guest10504: die toetsenbordindelingen zijn standaard geinstalleerd, daar hoef je verder niets voor te doen
<trijntje> ga naar het venster waar je net was, met 'Repeat keys' enzo. Klik daar onderin op de oranje link naar iets vna 'keyboard settings' oid
<trijntje> in het scherm waar je dan bent klink je links onderin op het plusje, en dan typ je US in het zoekveld
<Guest10504> momentje ...
<trijntje> de juiste toetsenbordindeling (US, international with dead keys) staat er dan tussen
<Guest10504> Trijntje ... Ik kan geen lijst van talen bij keyboard settings. Wel bij "language support" & volgens Oerheks, zou ik 'n "US International met dead keys" moeten hebben in 't rijtje van talen in "Installed languages".
<Guest10504> Maar nu zie ik in 't rijtje van "Installed Languages" werkelijk alle talen van de wereld.
<trijntje> kan je een screenshot van het scherm waar je het over hebt maken en die hier plaatsen? http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<Guest10504> Van Klingon tot Interlingua tot Maltese
<Guest10504> een momentje, Trijntje. Dan zal ik een 'n screenshot maken
<Guest10504> trijntje
<Guest10504> tis me gelukt!
<Guest10504> ö
<Guest10504> ë
<Guest10504> :D
<Guest10504> TIS ME TOCH GELUKT!!!!!!
<trijntje> mooi :)
<Guest10504> voordat ik 'n screenshot maak, ga ik toch eerst es effe "rommelen"
<trijntje> het is wel maf dat er twee schermen voor toetsenbordinstellingen zijn, die zouden ze eigenlijk samen moeten voegen
<Guest10504> en toen had ik 'em ineens gevonden ... die hele stomme "US international met dead keys"
<Guest10504> moest op dat ene plusje drukken en er kwam 'n rits aan talen voor m'n neus
<Guest10504> o.a. die "dead keys" ... wel effe wennen ... die spatiebalk ...
<Guest10504> sjeemig ...
<Guest10504> pppfffff ....
<Guest10504> vond  al raar, dat die "dead keys" nergens te vinden was...
<Guest10504> tis me toch wat met Ubuntu ... tis 'n gepuzzel maar heerlijk om es wat aan je dag te hebben ...
<trijntje> ja, het komt waarschijnlijk omdat je de taal op engels hebt staan
<Guest10504> klopt
<trijntje> denk ik, of misschien omdat je het tijdens de installatie hebt gekozen, dat zou ook kunnen
<Guest10504> ik heb mń notebook al met linux gekregen ...
<Guest10504> kweettuniet, Trijntje
<Guest10504> m'n
<trijntje> Guest10504: ow, tweede hands of bij een winkel gekocht, als ik vragen mag?
<Guest10504> bij 'n winkel, trijntje
<Guest10504> vervolgens wastie te traag. Windows d'ruit gegooid en en opnieuw geinstalleerd met Linux Ubuntu
<trijntje> ah, dus je hebt wel zelf ubuntu er op gezet? Ik dacht dat je de laptop al met ubuntu er op gekocht had
<Guest10504> ondanks de ubuntu is die notebook nog te traag ... wellicht omdattie te warm is ... Daarom wilde ik 'n sensor installeren
<Guest10504> maar door pidgin gaat 't niet
<Guest10504> ofzo
<Guest10504> ik moet dat ook nog uitvogelen
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Guest10504> het scherm loopt zo vaak vast ... Wellicht dat m'n notebook te warm is of het HD te vol ... maar aan 't HD zal het echt vast wel niet liggen
<Guest10504> hallo lordievader
<lordievader> Hey Guest10504, hoe is het ermee?
<Guest10504> effe m'n nickname veranderen
<Guest10504> goed, lordievader
<trijntje> Guest10504: de laatste versies van ubuntu zijn redelijk zwaar, je zou een lichtere kunnen proberen als je wilt
<lordievader> Wellicht een goed idee ;)
<Guest10504> ooow
<trijntje> voor het bijhouden van de temperatuur kan je het pakket 'xsensors' installeren
<lordievader> trijntje: Gui voor lm-sensors?
<Guest10504> ja klopt!
<trijntje> als je genoeg schijfruimte hebt kan je zelfs om uit te proberen gewoon de lichte versie er bij installeren, en dan kan je bij het aanmelden kiezen
<trijntje> lordievader: ja
<trijntje> mn core is nu 80 zo te zien
<mlankhorst> brr door een zandstormpje heen gefietst
<Guest10504> ppff ... heb nog 25% in mń HD
<Guest10504> hoi mlankhorst ... goedenmiddag1
<Guest10504> !
<mlankhorst> hoi
<trijntje> zo, ff seti@home wat lager gezet, nu nog maar 70
<Guest10504> ik denk dat  wel zal moeten, Trijntje ... als m'n processor ń Intel Atom is ... en amper 1.60 GHz x2
<trijntje> Guest10504: hoeveel GB heb je nog vrij op de ubuntu partitie?
<Guest10504> momentje, Trijntje
<mlankhorst> mijn processor zit nog op 36°c idle :)
<trijntje> hmm, ff seti helemaal uit dan ;)
<Guest10504> nog 35 GB, Trijntje
<mlankhorst> 65°c als ik hem opwarm met intelburntest
<trijntje> ow, das ruim genoeg, je hebt minder dan 5 nodig om n nieuwe desktopomgeving er op te zetten
<Guest10504> ooow ...
<trijntje> mlankhorst: netjes, zal er wel aan liggen dat ik n redelijk ouwe heb, intel core 2 duo, 2.4 GHz
<trijntje> Guest10504: je moet maar eens op internet wat plaatjes zoeken van lubuntu en xubuntu, dat zijn de lichtere varianten van ubuntu
<trijntje> zelf vind ik lubuntu het mooiste
<mlankhorst> ja
<mlankhorst> die van mij kan nog heter maar mijn koeling kan dat niet aan
<trijntje> die van mij blijft boven de 65 bij normaal gebruik
<mlankhorst> dus nu kan hij maar tot max 3.9 ghz :)
<Guest10504> voor 10 euro had ik al 'n notebook-ventilator bij de kruitvat gehaald
<mlankhorst> ah
 * mlankhorst zit lekker op een desktopje :D
<Guest10504> maar als er maar 1 werkt ... maak me zorgen waarom het scherm vaak vastloopt
<Guest10504> ben toch al van plan om in augustus 'n nieuwe te halen
<Guest10504> liefst 'n i3 processor bij Dell voor 300 euro ... moet lukken ... Toch?
<Guest10504> liefst 1 MET 'n ...
<trijntje> Guest10504: wat zijn de specificaties van die pc/laptop? Hoeveel ram geheugen etc, hoe oud ongeveer
<Guest10504> momentje, Trijntje
<Guest10504> ong. 4 jaar oud ... 2.0 GB memory (hardware) ... tis 'n Intel Atom. CPU N270 en 1.60 GHzx2
<Guest10504> tis (volgens mij) ouder dan die van jou, Trijntje
<trijntje> en is het een desktop of laptopje?
<Guest10504> notebook
<trijntje> nouja, met 2G zou hij niet moeten haperen door gebrek aan ram, dus dan denk ik dat de videokaart de fancy effecten van ubuntu niet zo goed aankan
<Guest10504> ooow, Trijntje
<Guest10504> heb ik daar nooit bij stilgestaan ....
<Guest10504> raar ... wilde weten wat voor 'n videokaart en toets het volgende commando in (in de terminal) maar vind  't niet :
<Guest10504> $ lspci $ lspci -v $ lspci -v | grep -i vga $ lspci -v | less
<Guest10504> $: command not found (END) [2]+  Stopped                 $ lspci -v | less
<OerHeks> lspci | grep -i VGA
<trijntje> $ is het teken voor de prompt, dus dat zijn in feite een hele berg verschillende commando's ;)
<Guest10504> sudo lspci |more (???)
<Guest10504> kreeg 'n hele waslijst
<trijntje> het commando wat _oerheks plaatste is de juiste om je videokaart te zien
<OerHeks> lspci scant de hele PCI bus, en grep filtert alleen de VGA lijn
<Guest10504> :s
<Guest10504> Trijntje ... VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Guest10504> lol ... de meeste notebooks hebben inmiddels 'n geavanceerde videokaart ... kom ik aanzetten met een intel ...
<trijntje> voor intel zijn tenminste goede drivers ;)
<trijntje> maargoed, installeer een lichtere omgeving een kijk hoe het gaat
<Guest10504> is goed, Trijntje
<Guest10504> :)
<trijntje> lubuntu-desktop voor lubuntu, xubuntu-desktop voor xubuntu. De meeste mensen raden aan om niet twee desktops naast elkaar te installeren, dus als lubuntu bevalt kan je lubuntu alleen installeren
<trijntje> hoewel ik zelf nooit problemen heb gehad met 4 of 5 desktop omgevingen naast elkaar ;)
<Guest10504> ooow ok ...
<Guest10504> ik zal es effe naar googlen, Trijntje
<Guest10504> dacht dat er maar 3 versieś van linux was ... Mint, Debian en nog wat
<Guest10504> Ubuntu dus
<OerHeks> Jouw laptop kan prima Xubuntu aan.
<OerHeks> Misschien zelfs Kubuntu....
<trijntje> Guest10504: er zijn duizenden versies van linux, waaronder android
<trijntje> hier staan er bijvoorbeeld 319: http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=popularity
<placebo> toch nog guest
<placebo> pppffffffff
<placebo> biw ... hoe moet ik mij overigens registeren
<OerHeks> hulp bij registrereen >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<OerHeks> « /msg nickserv register password_of_your_choice your@email.address »  en dan je email beantwoorden
<ichat> trijntje:  - android is misschien linux maar niet  gnu/linux   en dat is ubuntu bijv wel...
<ichat> sterker og    gnu kfreebsd  lijkt meer op ubuntu dan android ook zal doen  en dat is niet eens linux ;)
<ichat> als je  gnu/linux  (in de volksmond linux*)  ergens mee wil vergelijken  en dan met name met een google product  is chromeOS een betere keuze...  die heeft namelijk wel  een gnu subsystem
<FOAD> Rustig maar.
<ichat> FOAD:  ;) sorry, ben nogal een  purist op dat gebied,
<FOAD> Ik zie het!
<mlankhorst> het enige waarom het gnu/linux heet is omdat de free software foundation copyright op een hoop spul heeft, slechts een miniem deel hebben ze zelf geschreven, dus ik zie echt niet in waarom ik het gnu/linux moet noemen
<ichat> mlankhorst:  - tot op zekere hoogte heb je dan gelijk
<Mickeytje> Foad is ook erens een purist in ichat
<Mickeytje> vraag maar :)
<ichat> maar dat minime deel is (of beter gezegt) was    wel zodanig essentieel
<mlankhorst> welk gedeelte dan
<hamkaasbroodje> hallo
<ichat> Mickeytje:  - ? ow?
<Mickeytje> vraag maar eens ;)
<hamkaasbroodje> weet iemand hoe/waar ik m'n nickname kan registreren?
<Mickeytje>  /query nickserv
<Mickeytje> en dan typ: help
<Mickeytje> of google: how to ...nick irc
<hamkaasbroodje> thx, Mick
<Mickeytje> pat problem
<Mickeytje> of hoe die frenchies dat schrijven
<hamkaasbroodje> pas de problème
<Mickeytje> merci
<hamkaasbroodje> hehe
<hamkaasbroodje> eindelijk geregistreerd!
<Mickeytje> nou doei he
<hamkaasbroodje> hallo
<BerryH> Goedenavond.
<BerryH> Iemand ook problemen om Galaxy S3 smartphone met Ubuntu 12.04 te koppelen?
<BerryH> gMTP werkte eerst goed mij bij maar nu niet meer...
<lordievader> Hey hamkaasbroodje, BerryH. Hoe is het met jullie beide?
<BerryH> Gaat ok!
<BerryH> Met jou lordievader
<BerryH> ?
<hamkaasbroodje> hoi lordievader ... goed hoor
<hamkaasbroodje> heb mń nick maar registered
<hamkaasbroodje> :P
<FOAD> Zo'n mooie nick zou ik ook registreren.
<hamkaasbroodje> lol
<hamkaasbroodje> fuck off and die
<mlankhorst> wees een beetje aardig zeg
<hamkaasbroodje> word er ook nog gegrunt, FOAD?
<FOAD> Nou ja zeg.
<hamkaasbroodje> ik doe gewoon normaal hoor ... had alleen 'n vraagje aan FOAD ...
<FOAD> Alleen als ik Darkthrone luister.
<hamkaasbroodje> ooow ok ...
<hamkaasbroodje> Hihihihi :-D
<FOAD> Maar dit is offtopic.  Voor meer onzin, /join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<hamkaasbroodje> sorry
<hamkaasbroodje> 't ging ook nergens over ...
<FOAD> Ik vergeef je. ;)
<BerryH> Wie weet er iets goeds om een Samsung Galaxy S3 te koppelen aan Ubuntu?
<FOAD> Een USB-kabel?
<BerryH> Mijn gMTP werkt niet meerr..
<BerryH> FOAD< LOL
<hamkaasbroodje> maar was ontzettend nieuwsgierig hoe de overige chatters op m'n vraag zouden reageren ...
<FOAD> De gemiddelde Ubuntu-gebruiker communiceert inderdaad middels grunts, hamkaasbroodje.
<hamkaasbroodje> lol
<hamkaasbroodje> :-DDDD
<hamkaasbroodje> http://askubuntu.com/questions/235926/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-the-samsung-galaxy-s3
<hamkaasbroodje> om je vraag te beantwoorden, FOAD! :-)
<BerryH> hamkaasbroodje, ik wil Ubuntu niet installeren op mijn telefoon..
<Luckiboy> Ik denk gewoon inpluggen?
<hamkaasbroodje> ja ... via ń USB-kabel
<hamkaasbroodje> 'n
<Luckiboy> Voor zover ik weet heb je er geen speciale software voor nodig.
<hamkaasbroodje> dan móet het toch wel lukken ? en bestanden slepen van map naar mob. & vice versa
<BerryH> Gewoon koppelen via een USB-kabel werkt niet.
<hamkaasbroodje> heb ik ook met mijn Samsung gedaan hoor!
<hamkaasbroodje> oow ...
<BerryH> Ik had er een programma voor geinstalleerd, gMTP maar dat werkt nu niet meer.
<hamkaasbroodje> kan ook aan ń bug liggen
<hamkaasbroodje> 'n
<hamkaasbroodje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmtp/+bug/1015010
<mlankhorst> oh mtp kliert hier ook een beetje af en toe :S
<BerryH> Ja, ik vond een bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gmtp/+bug/948621
<BerryH> Maar die zou toch al gefixt moeten zijn?
<hamkaasbroodje> denk dat  't komt omdat mtp van microsoft is...
<hamkaasbroodje> of je moet die mtp verwijderen
<hamkaasbroodje> tel. resetten
<hamkaasbroodje> en linux d'r in gooien ... installeren
<BerryH> gMTP is geinstallerd op Ubuntu, waarom moet ik dan mijn telefoon resetten?
<BerryH> en waar moet ik linux dan installeren?
<BerryH> Android is toch gebaseerd op linux?
<hamkaasbroodje> omdat 'n ms-bestand niet met linux gaat ... ?
<OerHeks> BerryH, ik dacht ergens iets van usb in debug mode zetten ?
<OerHeks> of je telefoon unlocken voordat je aansluit ?
<mlankhorst> nee niet nodig
<BerryH> OerHeks,
<BerryH> Je hebt gelijk gehad!
<BerryH> Heel apart dit.
<BerryH> Ik unlock mijn toestel, sluit hem aan en hij opent hem gelijk in Nautilus...
<BerryH> En bedankt!! :-)
<OerHeks> oke, have fun
<BerryH> Blijft een raadsel waarom gMTP het ineens niet meer doet maar goed.
<BerryH> OerHeks,
<BerryH> Blijkbaar gaat er toch iets niet goed. Als ik op folder klik van mijn telefoon dan zit daar niks in volgens Nautilus..
<OerHeks> Ik heb geen idee of dit aan gmtp ligt, of dat het iets anders kan zijn.
<BerryH> Ok, ik ga wel op zoek naar iets wat het werkend krijgt..
<lordievader> Met mij gaat het goed, hamkaasbroodje, BerryH. Druk aan het studeren.
<hamkaasbroodje> wat studeer je, Lordievader?
<hamkaasbroodje> op welk vakgebied studeer jij, bedoelde ik
<lordievader> hamkaasbroodje: Op het moment Regeltechniek, studie: Elektrotechniek.
<hamkaasbroodje> leuke studie!
<lordievader> hamkaasbroodje: Leuk maar helaas ook moeilijk... -.-
<Probleempje> heey
<Probleempje> is er iemand?
<WolfeZ> Hey, wat vinden jullie van mijn eigen web browser: http://imgur.com/TCB1UmW
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-19
<joostvb> mogge
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<geurt> hola
<lordievader> Goeie morgen geurt, hoe is het ermee?
<geurt> lordievader: ja lekker.. heeft iemand van jullie ervaring met HA crons? Het is de bedoeling dat een cronjob zeker wordt uitgevoerd maar niet meerdere keren
<geurt> zat zelf aan lockfiles te denken zodat server 1 ziet dat server 2 al een lockfile heeft aangemaakt
<geurt> of met heartbeat en crontabfiles aanpassen bij een  takeover of giveaway
<geurt> maar is beide niet waterdicht natuurlijk
<jpb_> hoi
<mlankhorst> hoi
<michael-mike> goedemiddag
<michael-mike> iemand hier een beetje verstand van xbmc
<michael-mike> hem namelijk het probleem dat in xbmc me muis steeds vanzelf naar het midden van het scherm springt
<WolfeZ> Hey lucki
<Luckiboy> Hoi WolfeZ.
<WolfeZ> Hey\
<michael-mike> goedemiddag
<michael-mike> kan iemand mij misschien helpen met een probleem met xbmc in kubuntu
<geurt> gebruik zelf geen xbmc maar wat is je probleem?
<WolfeZ> Hoi
<lotuspsychje> lol
<mosasaur> I het mogelijk om gnome-terminal zo in te stellen dat het scroll wheel van de muis de command history scrollt ipv de scrollbuffer?
<mosasaur> is
<mosasaur> Is er niemand thuis, of is de vraag gewoon te moeilijk, te vreemd of te contrair?
<StefandeVries> Ik denk het eerste.
<StefandeVries> Ik werk niet met Gnome, ook.
<mosasaur> nou een xterm mag ook wel
<mosasaur> als ik maar niet door de history hoef te pijltoetsen
<geurt> zou het zo niet weten..maar ik gebruik mijn muis praktisch niet als ik met de terminal bezig ben
<geurt> !q
<geurt> ho.. ander raampje:P
<mosasaur> dank je wel StefandeVries en geurt
<StefandeVries> vim error:  this is not vim. :P
<StefandeVries> Ik werk in de terminal ook enkel met het toetsenbord.
<geurt> bij mijn irc client irssi scrollt mijn muis al wel door mijn berichtgeschiedenis heen
<mosasaur> ik meestal ook, maar wil daar dus berandering in aanbrengen :P StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> mosasaur: ja dat snap ik. :P
<StefandeVries> Maar ik kan je dus niet helpen.
<geurt> welk ongemak probeer je op te lossen?
<geurt> wellicht kan een toetsenbord je muis overbodig maken?
<geurt> als je maar de juiste toetscombi kent
<mosasaur> nou deze alias gebruik ik vaak: gh='history | grep  '
<mosasaur> scheelt heel veel pijltjes
<mosasaur> maar vaak weet ik al dat het commando niet zo ver terug is
<mosasaur> dus effe snel scrollwheelen zou wel lekker zijn
<geurt> wellicht heb je wat aan control + r
<geurt> http://weichen.wordpress.com/2007/01/20/howto-quick-search-terminal-history-commands/
<mosasaur> mwah, dat is langer dan "gh zoekiets"
<mosasaur> hoe zou die irrsi het doen
<mosasaur> https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/problem-with-scrolling-in-xterm-4175457724/
<mosasaur> haha de een zijn probleem is de ander zijn oplossing
<mosasaur> "Using that scrolling worked fine in Vim, but instead of scrolling in the plain Xterm it now scrolls through the command history, totally unwanted behavior. "
<mosasaur> gelukkig gebruikt er niemand vim
<geurt> vim is de bom
<StefandeVries> Vim is leuk.
<geurt> gebruik het dagelijks
<geurt> maar opzich niet heel veel uitgebreide functies
<mosasaur> iedereen weet toch dat scite de perfecte editor is en soms nano als je enkel maar een terminal hebt
<geurt> emacs -.-
<geurt> vim werkt ook prima met enkel een terminal
<mosasaur> bij mij niet, ik heb alleen nano
 * mosasaur gaat maar snel zijn .Xresources editen voordat er nog oorlog uitbreekt
<geurt> haha
<geurt> doe mij maar weekend ipv oorlog
<joostvb> vim ftw
<joostvb> gebruikt nederlandsche waar, dan helpen wij elkaar
<joostvb> vim, irssi, mutt en screen
<joostvb> meer heeft n mens niet nodig
<OerHeks> Ik gebruik Jif, of Cif zoals het nu heet.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-20
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> Ik kom er echt niet uit :O
<Luckiboy> Hoi lord4163, wat is het probleem?
<lord4163> Ik probeer AD op te zetten met samba maar dat wil niet werken :(
<lord4163> Komt Ubuntu Server standaard met vim!?
<lord4163> Gaaf! :P
<lord4163> Ik werd al gek van nano die geen syntax highlighting had :(
<Luckiboy> Nano heeft wel syntax highlighting, je moet het alleen even aanzetten.
<Luckiboy> d.m.v. .nanorc
<lord4163> whatever ik weet nou  nog niet wat ik fout doe -_-
<Luckiboy> Welke stappen volg je met het opzetten van Samba?
<lord4163> http://pastie.org/7672491
<lord4163> Wat doe ik nou fout?
<Luckiboy> Dat weet ik niet direct.
<Luckiboy> Waar heb je die file vandaan?
<Luckiboy> Laat maar. -.-
<Luckiboy> Krijg je enige errors?
<lord4163> Ehm op Windows ja?
<Luckiboy> Welke?
<lord4163> Momentje, hij is de error aan het laden :D
<BerryH> Mag ik vragen wat het probleem is? Ik heb niet zo lang geleden zelf Samba aan de praat gekregen..
<Luckiboy> BerryH: Hij krijgt samba niet aan de praat met bovenstaande config.
<lord4163> Ik krijg AD niet aan de gang.
<BerryH> Je hebt Samba geinstalleerd op Ubuntu?
<lord4163> http://i.imgur.com/hv9Uh6v.jpg
<lord4163> BerryH: ja
<BerryH> En je wil vanaf windows naar de share op Ubuntu gaan..?
<lord4163> Nou ik wil hem als PDC gebruiken
<BerryH> Dat gaat mijn kennis te boven, sorry..
<lord4163> De shares op zich werken maar hij wil het domein niet toetreden...
<lord4163> Dat is jammer, wil dit eventjes onder de knie krijgen :(
<BerryH> Ik zie een regel in de config staan ¨#   domain master = auto¨
<BerryH> Kan het daar iets mee te maken hebben?
<lord4163> BerryH: Maar die staat op line 105 op yes dus dat moet goed zijn :P
<BerryH> lord4163, Ik bedoel op line 185
<lord4163> ja die is commented, dus moet zijn
<lord4163> goed zijn*
<BerryH> Maar als je het commentaar weg haalt?
<BerryH> Dus # weg...
<BerryH> en dan restarten..?
<lord4163> Ja maar die staat al op lijn 105 :)
<lord4163> op yes
<BerryH> Ok.
<BerryH> Ik iwst niet dat dat hetzelfde was.. :_)
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<lord4163> hmm gaat lekker allemaal vandaag, alleen maar fouten ....
<lord4163> krijg geen beeld in vb met ubuntu 12.04.2
<lord4163> The system is running in low graphics mode
<lord4163> iemand?
<lordievader> lord4163: Zegt de vm dat of de host?
<lord4163> De VM
<lord4163> lordievader: misschien een bug? zal eens de updates installeren.
<lordievader> lord4163: Heb je de Virtualbox Guest Additions geinstalleerd?
<lordievader> En hoeveel video-geheugen heb je de vm toegewezen?
<lord4163> Neen en dat heb ik nog nooit hoeven doen?
<lord4163> 128MB
<lordievader> Ach het is te proberen de Guest Additions te installeren.
<lord4163> staan die in de repo?
<lordievader> lord4163: Haalt het programma zelf binnen, maar voor linux guests staat hij geloof ik ook in de repo.
<lord4163> lordievader: het was een bug  denk ik, had alle updates geinstalleerd en nu werkt x weer :)
<lordievader> lord4163: Hmm, alright. Mooi dat het werkt ;)
<Guido1> Hoe kan ik bepalde toepassingen in de bestandsbeheer vinden?
<OerHeks> Guido1, klik in nautilus eerst op /root, dan kun je door je hele systeem zoeken.
<Guido1> OerHeks: "kon map "root" niet openen. Toegang geweigerd"
<OerHeks> Guido1, andere manier is in terminal: locate <naam>
<Guido1> OerHeks: catfish lijkt te helpen en zoeken in bestandssystem
<OerHeks> Ik zit op Kubuntu, die kan wel zoeken door /root
<Mickeytje> vroem vroem
<Mickeytje> sql+postfixadmin+vmail+mailgraph+mailpostqueue FTW
<Guido1> OerHeks: hm, ik zit ook op kubuntu. zijn er verschillen root?
<OerHeks> huh? nee
<Guido1> van een paar mappen zijn er wel meerdere op verschillen plaatsen, maar dan snap ik het niet
<OerHeks> als ik in dolphin naar /root ga, ctrl + f en dan kate zoek, spuugt hij 100-en files uit.
<Guido1> ik kom gewoon niet in root (exo-utils)
<Dees> Hoe kan ik mijn archos tablet koppelen ? hij ziet hem wel maar houd het niet vast!
<Dees> Wie helpt mij??
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-21
<lotuspsychje> morgen
<trijntje> goede morgen
<lotuspsychje> hoi trijntje
<trijntje> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> alles goed zo vroeg op zondagochtend :p
<mlankhorst> mwah lekker om 7 uur opstaan :D
<lotuspsychje> heerlijk rustig de zondag
<mlankhorst> en dan straks sporten, woei
<Malta> Goede morgen allemaal !
<Malta> Ik zoek hulp bij een probleem met mijn Logitech Pro 9000 webcam , op Ubuntu 12.04 . Ik zou graag de zoom-functie kunnen gebruiken die normaal gesproken bijgeleverd wordt voor gebruik op Windows machines . Is er een manier om alle functies van mijn Logitech Pro 9000 te gebruiken op Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<aurobot> hey iemand ervaring met steam op ubuntu?
<aurobot> srry voor de zo directe vraag :D
<Malta> Hoi Aurobot . Ik ben zelf een "beginner"  op Linux gebied , dus ik kan je helaas niet helpen . Succes met jouw zoektocht in ieder geval .
<trijntje> Malta: wat bedoel je precies met de zoom functie? Is dat een functie van bepaalde programma's of van de webcam zelf
<trijntje> aurobot: wat is het probleem?
<Malta> Hoi Trijntje , alvast bedankt voor het reageren . Ik bedoel de zoom-functie die normaal gesproken als software bijgeleverd wordt bij de Pro 9000 , waarmee je op Windows via een soort van "control-panel"  de webcam kan besturen . Functies zijn onder andere ; belichting , kleur , witbalans etc etc . Het gaat mij specifiek om de zoom-functie . Deze kan ik in Ubuntu niet vie gucview of camorama benaderen .
<trijntje> Malta: heb je het programma 'cheese' geprobeerd?
<Malta> In het verleden wel ja . Toen werkte het via cheese ook niet .
<Malta> Ik moet toegeven dat ik het drie jaar geleden geprobeerd heb (kan je nagaan hoe lang ik al met dit ptobleem worstel) , maar niet onlangs . Is er veel veranderd in Cheese de afgelopen tijd ?
<Malta> aan mijn teksten te zien heb ik ineens wel meer " ptoblemen" .... lol !
<aurobot> euh hij start gewoon niet
<aurobot> geen rectie niets instal gedaan vie . deb file
<trijntje> aurobot: welke versie van ubuntu heb je? En waar heb je dat .deb bestand gevonden?
<trijntje> Malta: geen idee, cheese is volgens mij het meestgebruikte webcam programma, dus daarmee heb je de grootste kans dat het lukt
<aurobot> 12.04 even vlug gechecke
<aurobot> d
<Malta> Bedankt voor jouw antwoord Trijntje . Ik ga voor de zekerheid toch maar even kijken of Cheese misschien nu wel iets voor me kan betekenen .
<trijntje> aurobot: waar heb je dat .deb bestand vandaan?
<Malta> Ik heb zojuist even Cheese geinstalleerd , maar dat gaat helaas ook niet werken . Makkelijke webcam-player , maar niet de controls waar ik naar op zoek ben . In ieder geval bedankt voor jouw tijd en moeite Trijntje .
<lotuspsychje> Malta: mss kan je hier iets mee? http://askubuntu.com/questions/85763/how-can-i-control-the-pan-tilt-lighting-and-other-features-on-a-logitech-quic
<Malta> Hoi Lotuspsychje . Dat lijkt me inderdaad heel bruikbare informatie . Ik ga het eens allemaal op mijn gemak door lezen en uitproberen . Heel erg bedankt vast !
<Malta> Iedereen nog een hele prettige dag verder .. ik ga weer terug naar de "schoolbanken"  .... loll !
<Malta> ciao !
<lotuspsychje> bye
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<aurobot> steam zelf
<aurobot> dit is de download link http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/archive/precise/steam_latest.deb dus zoals je ziet komt hij idd van steam
<lordievader> aurobot: Wat voor een output krijg je als je steam via de terminal draait? Zou je dit willen pastebinnen?
<lord4163> hallo
<lord4163> kan iemand mij alsjeblieft helpen?
<lordievader> Hey lord4163, stel je vraag en we zullen zien of er iemand is die jou kan helpen ;)
<lord4163> Ubuntu wil geen verbinding maken met de PDC :( Windows XP wel.... Ik zit nu al uren te zoeken en kom er niet uit http://i.imgur.com/eGMNd0r.png
<lordievader> lord4163: Je vm heeft een netwerk verbinding?
<lord4163> Ja, en hij kan het domein pingen.
<lordievader> lord4163: Heb je ergens een dns-server draaien?
<lord4163> Nee
<lordievader> lord4163: Dan denk ik, is maar een gedachte, dat daar het probleem is. De domain-join probeert iets te resolven maar komt daar niet uit omdat de dns (router) het niet kent.
<lord4163> Wel raar dat Windows het wel kan...
<lordievader> lord4163: Wellicht dat daar de host die hij probeert te resolven ergens is gedefineerd, zou je een debug optie aan kunnen zetten?
<lord4163> Ja, dat kan maar die zegt helemaal niks meer dan die error in het screenshot.
<lordievader> lord4163: Hmm oke, hier iemand met hetzelfde probleem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1506627
<lordievader> "I keep forgetting that Windows server products assume that they are the center of your network's universe. "
<lord4163> Kan het niet zonder DNS server dan?
<lordievader> lord4163: Ik moet toegeven dat ik geen verstand heb van Windows netwerken.
<lordievader> Ben bang dat ik die vraag niet kan beantwoorden.
<lordievader> Misschien dat ze het in #windows weten.
<lord4163> Het is een Ubuntu Server met SAMBA.
<lordievader> Waarom zou je dan een Windows domein moeten joinen?
<lord4163> Waarvoor een domein bedoelt is :)
<lordievader> Laat ik het anders stellen, ik heb nooit een domein hoeven joinen om bij mij samba shares te kunnen.
<lord4163> Nee maar denk je dat je dat het handig is om de leerlingen zelf hun shares te mounten? :P
<Mickeytje> ja
<Mickeytje> :)
<lordievader> lord4163: Ah ik dacht dat het voor persoonlijk thuisgebruik was.
<lord4163> Nee zoveel computers heb ik nou ook weer niet :P
<lord4163> Zal eens kijken of ze me willen beatwoorden in #samba
<aurobot> lordievader:  /usr/bin/steam %U
<aurobot> Running Steam on ubuntu 12.04 32-bit
<aurobot> STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically
<aurobot> /home/jorak/.local/share/Steam/steam.sh: regel 704:  6579 Ongeldige instructie    (geheugendump gemaakt) $STEAM_DEBUGGER "$STEAMROOT/$PLATFORM/$STEAMEXE" "$@"
<aurobot> Installing bootstrap /home/jorak/.local/share/Steam/bootstrap.tar.xz
<aurobot> Running Steam on ubuntu 12.04 32-bit
<aurobot> STEAM_RUNTIME has been set by the user to: /home/jorak/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime
<aurobot> /home/jorak/.local/share/Steam/steam.sh: regel 704:  6667 Ongeldige instructie    (geheugendump gemaakt) $STEAM_DEBUGGER "$STEAMROOT/$PLATFORM/$STEAMEXE" "$@"
<aurobot>  
<StefandeVries> ....
<lordievader> aurobot: Daarom pastebin, maakt het leesbaar.
<lordievader> aurobot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<aurobot> srry was even aan het kijken of een andere versie nie zou werken
<StefandeVries> Dat bleek.
<lordievader> Ik ga even lunchen, ben later terug.
<aurobot> k heb gedaan nu url pasten ?
<aurobot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5726991/
<aurobot> ga ook effe eten tot later blijf toch on :d
<aurobot> kan iemand mij even helpen ? steam probleem http://paste.ubuntu.com/5726991/ steam komt van .deb instal komt van steam site krijg er geen reactie in  console error staat op ubuntu link
<aurobot> sorry geen leestekens:(
<mlankhorst> oude computer?
<aurobot> redelijk
<aurobot> mlankhorst: redelijk
<mlankhorst> mss te oud, dump eens /proc/cpuinfo in pastebin?
<aurobot> mlankhorst:(om eerlijk te zijn ik heb geen idee hoe oud hij is , hobby is oude pc's herstellen of recupereren)
<mlankhorst> heeft steam al eens gewerkt op die computer of nog niet?
<aurobot> amd sempron  2800+
<aurobot> nope is eigenlijk een soort test pc en irc
<mlankhorst> je zou kunnen proberen om .local/share/Steam te verwijderen dan, mss werkt het daarna, anders proberen te starten met DEBUGGER=gdb steam
<aurobot> k en daarna heb debugger gebruikt
<mlankhorst> run intypen, dan kijken waar hij vast loopt :P
<mlankhorst> iets van disassemble en dan heb je ook de naam van de instructie, weet je gelijk of het een geval is waar je processor te oud is of niet
<aurobot> geeft volgende weer
<aurobot> Program received signal SIGILL, Illegal instruction.
<aurobot> 0x0824c611 in std::tr1::__detail::_Prime_rehash_policy::_M_next_bkt(unsigned int) const ()
<aurobot> (gdb)
<mlankhorst> ja was ik al bang voor, sse2 instructies waarschijnlijk
<mlankhorst> als ik die fout opzoek kom ik dat ook tegen, van het probleem rapport lijkt erop dat de sse2 instructie in steam zelf zit, dus weinig dat je er dan aan kunt doen..
<mlankhorst> http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/1/846939071122365044/?l=dutch
<aurobot> tow ik haat het als je een prob probeert op telossen en je er niets kan aan doen thx voor de hulp ;)
<aurobot> thx vo forum link kan ik zelf ook proberen of er geen oplossing is vo prob :d
<mlankhorst> nee is er niet, tenzij je de broncode van steam hebt
<ynze> lordievader: Goedendag lordievader
<ynze> lordievader: heb een notebook ontvangen om er ubuntu op te zetten...
<OerHeks> Leuk.
<ynze> Oerheks: maar een beetje kleine notebook, en wat oud...
<OerHeks> welk type?
<OerHeks> Ik heb een asus EEE pc 900
<ynze> Oerheks: Pentuim II, 32 Mb RAM...
<OerHeks> oei
<ynze> OerHeks: Toshiba Satelite
<ynze> Oerheks: hahaha
<OerHeks> Dat is wel erg krap voor ubuntu
<ynze> misschien een andere linux...
<ynze> Maar liever ubuntu.
<ynze> of ouder versie?
<OerHeks> Ik denk dat je DSL kan draaien, www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<OerHeks> crunchbang, puppylinux
<ynze> Ga ik even kijken. Gewoon leuk om het draaiend te krijgen!
<Mickeytje> waaarom wil je perse ubuntu?
<ynze> Ben ubuntu nu gewend op mijn notebook.
<ynze> op die andere hetzelfde doen, vanwege gebruik van die notebook door mn vriendin.
<ynze> Mickeytje - dus.
<lordievader> DSL word geloof ik niet meer actief aan gewerkt.
<lotuspsychje> lubuntu zal wel draaien
<ynze> aha...
<lotuspsychje> die draait lekker op low recources
<ynze> lordievader:  geen DSL, ondersteuning laag.
<ynze> lubuntu kan dus een optie zijn...
<lotuspsychje> wat je ook nog kan doen is een ssd schijf in je lappie steken
<lordievader> ynze: Wat je ook kunt doen is geen X draaien :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ynze> lordievader: Is een andere optie dan X?
<ynze> lordievader: Voor mij hoeft het x niet. Maar dan wisselen we van note book....
<lordievader> ynze: Wat bedoel je? Of er alternatieven voor X zijn? (Met X bedoel ik Xorg trouwens)
<ynze> lordievader: Jouw uitleg is techniser en beter voor mij. :-)
<ynze> lordievader:  Het draaien van een linux-wordachtige is daar belangrijk.
<ynze> lordievader: Voor mijn vriedindus.
<ynze> vriendin dus.
<lordievader> Je wilt je vriendin op een Pentium 2 laten werken? You're cruel.
<ynze> nou, zij kwam er eigenlijk zelf mee.
<ynze> windows heeft weer word e.d.
<ynze> lordievader:  windooooooooooooooooooows... dus
<lordievader> Je hebt het daadwerkelijk over deze processor uit '97? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_II
<lordievader> Goed, ik ga er weer eens vandoor. ynze sterkte met je Pentium II ;)
<ynze> lordievader:  dat is de proc ja. Veel plezier (heb ik het ook).
<ynze> OerHeks: Waarom naar een andere versie linux? Is bv lubuntu lichter?
<OerHeks> lubuntu is lichter, maar ik dacht dat zelfs daarvoor 32 mb te klein is.
<ynze> OerHeks: Eigenlijkmoet er geheugen bij.
<OerHeks> goed rondkijken a.s. koninginnedag/vrijmarkt
<ynze> is een idee. Maar kost weer geld...
<ynze> :-)
<OerHeks> vind eerst uit welk geheugen je nodig hebt/ er in kan
<Mickeytje> of je vind een snellere bak
<Mickeytje> ik heb ze moderner weggegeven
<OerHeks> ja dat is eerder mogenlijk
<ynze> hmmm
<Mickeytje> parkeer dat ding in het museum naast je oude XT
<ynze> vraagje over die satelite dan.
<OerHeks> Hier in haarlem is het euro-prijzen.
<ynze> Hoe kom ik bij het geheugen?
<ynze> (tyoe/model)'
<Mickeytje> welke satelitle
<OerHeks> welk netbook ?
<Mickeytje> toshiba satelite iig
<ynze> Toshiba Satelite 4000CDT
<ynze> (oeps das oud!)
<Mickeytje> ...
<Mickeytje> echt serieus
<Mickeytje> voldoe je tijd er niet aan
<Mickeytje> mijn smartphone is sneller
<Mickeytje> en nu ben ik niet zo'n 'state of the art type met hardware'
<ynze> Tja, maar deze is gratisss.
<Mickeytje> wat wil je
<Mickeytje> met dat ding?
<Mickeytje> Je kan er bijna niets mee
<ynze> linux
<OerHeks> hmm 32.0 MB ( 32.0 MB soldered) / 160.0 MB (max)
<ynze> Ik houd van eenvoud, nl
<OerHeks> dus er zal een slot vrij zijn
<Mickeytje> dit ga je niet redden ynze
<Mickeytje> kom op
<ynze> :-(  ok....
<Mickeytje> als je linux voor het eerst wil ervaren wil je ook een gui hebben
<Mickeytje> wil je het voor server werk?
<Mickeytje> of desktop shizzle?
<OerHeks> Memory Comments	PC66 SDRAM SODIMMs
<ynze> Zoals technis gegeven (OerHeks) en motivatie (Mickeytje) niet doen dus.
<OerHeks> van de museum pagina > http://www.memorystock.com/memory/ToshibaSatellite4000CDT.html
<Mickeytje> ROFL
<Mickeytje> ynze: ga naar de kringloop dan
<Mickeytje> of check ff marktplaats en als je met een servertje wilt spelen: huur er 1 voor 5 p/m
<ynze> Thanks Oer!
<ynze> Je hebt gelijk Mickeytje.
<Mickeytje> wat werkte voor mij toen ik geen geld had
<Mickeytje> computer fixen van kennisen
<Mickeytje> vragen of ze een oude hebben liggen
<Mickeytje> Zo had ik mijn eerste thinkpad
<Mickeytje>  had/kreeg/
<ynze> Ik ga marktplaats checken
<Mickeytje> check gewoon op prijs
<Mickeytje> ik denk dat de goedkoopste je nog helpen
<Mickeytje> welke buurt hang je uit?
<ynze> Alkmaar
<ynze> Mondriaanstraat (nee, het goede huis: ex bejaardenhuisje!
<Mickeytje> check of je er een hackspace inde buurt hebt
<Mickeytje> je hebt er 3 in a'dam
<Mickeytje> ga er een paar x naar toe
<Mickeytje> je kan er vast wel wat uitslepen
<Mickeytje> of check het grofvuil (serieus)
<ynze> Klein probleempje...
<ynze> Heb linkerkant van mijn lichaam dat een beetje minder is :-)\
<ynze> Maar ga zoeken.
<Mickeytje> sterkte
<ynze> (nee, je ziet t niet)
<ynze> yo!
<Mickeytje> kijk
<Mickeytje> http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/computers-en-software/desktop-pc-s/a1001673480-hp-d530-intel-pentium-4-3000mhz-2gb-40gb-dvd-19inch-lcd-29.html?c=d97e27c274e75147b4afd0f5eb58c81b&previousPage=lr&casData=EjuiBbJSjW8lzP6Gc-EEHQhR1cwdtxhLkzZyegmRP6dtnlJIPXuO81OsFfNoVLoxOz81dwG7QP3qVVPbBu0FTsZxDjLXwzfoS5qAFAky50i4j52Dj1Y_1XB-bCOgk2jLXmIhzN9qSFY
<ynze> Ben vrijdag bij 2e hands!
<Mickeytje> http://www.marktplaats.nl/verkopers/16783543.html
<Mickeytje> dit is toch wel te betalen?
<Mickeytje> 29,90 leuke desktop
<Mickeytje> Model: HP D530 SFF
<Mickeytje> CPU : Intel Pentium 4 3000Mhz
<Mickeytje> RAM: 1024 MB (€10 extra voor 2GB)
<Mickeytje> HDD: 40 GB
<Mickeytje> Drive: DVD
<Mickeytje> Licensie: Windows XP
<ynze> Nou, als je weet dat ik even onder de knip zit...
<Mickeytje> Videocard Onboard
<Mickeytje> Soundcard Onboard
<Mickeytje> Netwerk Gbit Lan
<Mickeytje> USB 8 x 2.0
<Mickeytje> Voor maar € 29
<ynze> 40 Euro per week...
<Mickeytje> hmm doe dan aan crowsourcing ;)
<Mickeytje> gooi op je fb dat je er 1 nodig hebt voor een 'projct'
<ynze> wat?
<Mickeytje> gooi op je fb dat je er 1 nodig hebt voor een 'project'
<OerHeks> en hier op het forum
<Mickeytje> pss
<ynze> project ikke?
<Mickeytje> dat zeg je niet ;)
<Mickeytje> zo werkt het toch ;)
<ynze> hah!
<OerHeks> en ik zou nu niet meer naar de 2e hands shops kopen, eerst koninginnedag/vrijmarkt
<Mickeytje> OerHeks, heeft gelijk ja
<ynze> Zoals  aan het begin van deze chat!
<ynze> :-)
<Mickeytje> circel redenaties FTW
<ynze> grin...
<ynze> Toch heft die pc op Marktplaats al iets!
<Mickeytje> gewoon zoeken
<Mickeytje> ik ben jarenlang een arme stakker geweest, maar altijd wel redelijke computes
<Mickeytje> computers.
<ynze> jep, alleen even weten waar...
<Mickeytje> Netwerken.
<OerHeks> 1 AGP 8X slot is wel oke, maar alleen ATA hdd
<ynze> Mickeytje: Heb een dipje gahad van bijna 4 jaar. Afgelopen jaar weer ok (op wat lichaamsgedoe na).
<ynze> Was voorheen AIX en linux beheerder - poen zat.
<Mickeytje> hmmm Ik werk in een sector om maar al te goed te weten: alles is relatief
<ynze> Dit  jaar voorbij
<Mickeytje> ok sterkte. Ik moet naar kantoor
<ynze> ja
<ynze> late!
<ynze> r
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<StefandeVries> Avond, lordie.
<lordievader> Hey StefandeVries, hoe is het met jou?
<StefandeVries> Redelijk.
<StefandeVries> Met jou?
<lordievader> Kan niet klagen, ben net thuis :)
<OerHeks> mooi mooi, huis stond er nog dus.
<lordievader> OerHeks: Gelukkig wel ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-14
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<bramgn> hoi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey bramgn, hoe is het ermee?
<bramgn> goed hoor, nieuwe week nieuwe kansen :)
<Toddy_> Ik heb een Acer Travelmate 5310 en heb net Ubuntu geinstalleerd. Alles werkt prima, behalve dat ik de WiFi niet aan de praat kan krijgen. Interent werkt alleen met draad nu. Wie weet hoe ik de instellingen moet aanpassen? De Acer detecteert geen draadloze netwerken, maar het WiFi lampje brandt wel...moet ik soms een nieuwe WiFi driver installeren..?
<innocuous> probeer uit te vinden welke wireless chipset ubuntu detecteert. bijv door een terminal venster te openen en int typen: lspci | grep -i wireless
<innocuous> Toddy:
<Toddy_> Bedankt, maar hoe kom ik in een terminal venster?
<innocuous> type terminal in als je linksboven op het ubuntu logo klikt
<innocuous> Toddy:
<Toddy_> zoals jullie merken ben ik geen ervaren LINUX gebruiker ;-) .....heb het terminalvenster ontdekt, maar wanneer ik intik wat josspyker aangeeft, dan zegt hij command unknown... moet ik spaties tussen de woorden laten, en ook het | teken?
<josspyker> wat heb ik gezegd Toddy_ ?
<Toddy_> lspci | grep -i wireless
<Toddy_> sorry, jos, het was een ander!
<innocuous> nee dat zei ik
<Toddy_> Innocuous: moet ik jouw command met of zonder spaties typen?
<innocuous> ja je moet spaties tussen de woorden laten en ook tussen het | teken
<Toddy_> AHA! ga weer proberen...
<innocuous> Je kunt het knippen en plakken zoals ik het had ingetyped
<Toddy_> ..helaas...er gebeurt niks..
<innocuous> Toddy_ hmm vreemd doen we het anders
<innocuous> voer dit eens uit in een terminal: sudo lshw -html > hardware_info.html
<innocuous> dit geeft je een hardware_info.html file die je kunt openen in je webbrowser (bijv firefox)
<innocuous> Dat geeft je een overzicht van hoe ubuntu je hardware herkent
<innocuous> En dan kun je ook vinden welke wireless chipset je hebt en dan kunnen we opzoeken of die onder ubuntu zou moeten werken (waarschijnlijk wel) en hoe we hem aan de praat krijgen
 * lordievader vraagt zich af of er een softblock actief is.
<Toddy_> hij vraagt om mijn password en vervolgens zegt hij: PCI (sysfs)
<innocuous> yep dat is goed en nou staat er in je persoonlijke folder een bestandje met de naam hardware_info.html
<innocuous> open dat in je webbrowser bijv firefox
<Toddy_> waar staat mijn Persoonlijke folder?
<Toddy_> Is dat mijn Home Folder, of mijn emailbox?
<Toddy_> Ja, ik zie een hele lijst..en wat nu?
<innocuous> nou daar zie je ook ergens wireless staan. Wat staat daar?
<trijntje> je kan ook naar Software & updates gaan, en dan naar het tabblad 'Extra stuurprogrammas', met een beetje geluk kan ubuntu zelf de drivers vinden
<Toddy_> ...er staat nergens Wireless bij...
<trijntje> ?
<trijntje> waar staat nergens wireless bij? Wat zie je dan wel?
<Toddy_> bericht was voor innocuous...
<Toddy_> ik zal nu doen wat Trijntje aangeeft...
<innocuous> Toddy_ dat is vreemd je zou ergens een veld moeten zien staan met id network description Wireless interface
<innocuous> Daaronder staat dan product en dat is de naam van je wireless chipset
<innocuous> Maar probeer maar wat Trijntje zegt, dat is het meest voor de hand liggende om te proberen
<Toddy_> ik ga nogmaals kijken...maar heb nu ook een wireless driver gedownload...
<Toddy_> ..nee..niks te vinden over Wireless...maar mijn wireless doet het prima met Windows....
<Toddy_> Ik ga de driver nu proberen die ik heb gedownload...
<innocuous> Toddy_  hoe heb je driver gevonden?
<trijntje> Toddy_: wat zegt dat scherm precies? En waar heb je die driver vandaan? Het heeft weinig zin om overal drivers vandaan te halen en die te proberen
<NoirX> hoi
<Pecogrip> +run
<OerHeks> och, Pecogrip / Pebotgrip is er ook weer ?
<OerHeks> gaat u ergens anders met uw botje spelen, in #test of #freenode
<Pebotgrip> jawel
<Pebotgrip> nee
<OerHeks> dit is een support kanaal, en botjes zijn hier ongewenst.
<Pebotgrip> +derun
<Michel_> Een goede middag allen.
<OerHeks> middag Michel_
<Michel_> Aloha!
<Michel_> Nou, ubuntu draait hoor, thuis. Gaat goed!
<Michel_> Ik wil nu ubuntu installeren op een andere PC, maar die heeft geen DVD drive.
<Michel_> dus een opstart usb gemaakt.
<Michel_> maar wil niet opstarten vanaf usb.... wat nu?
<balonki> hallo gasten
<Michel_> kan in de BIOS ook NIET kiezen voor 'Opstarten vanaf USBC'
<balonki> ?
<Michel_> Dan blijft alleen nog WUBI over. Maar dat wordt ook afgeraden.
<Michel_> Dus, nu wil ik nog steeds kunnen opstarten vanaf USB. Hoe krijg ik deze procedure aan de 'praat'?
<OerHeks> Michel_, een omweg is de mini iso die wel op cd past, en daarmee ubuntu-desktop installeren ?
<OerHeks> als je geen keuze hebt om van usb te booten, dan denk ik dat die pc daarvoor te oud is
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Michel_> Zou best kunnen ja.
<Michel_> Mini CD. heee! Das interessant !! Ga gauw kijken....
<OerHeks> ik weet het niet zeker, maar ik dacht dat je pc usb 2.0 moet hebben om van te kunnen booten?
<Pecogrip> +run
<Michel_> Mm UBS 2.0 zit wel goed.
<Michel_> Ik zie er idd. 4.Ubuntu 12.04 "Precise Pangolin" Minimal CD 27MB   bij staan.
<Michel_> Nou, kga je even verlaten .... en mij richten op de mini CD..Tnx!
<ml2mst> Goede middag allemaal! Was een discussie gestart (bugreport) in #openmsx en kwam ook automatisch terecht in #ubuntu-nl Gezellig <3
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<OerHeks> middagjes lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> Prima, en met U?
<lordievader> OerHeks: Gaat lekker. Ik ga een zabbix agent debuggen...
<soepie> hello everyone
<soepie> need some help here...
<soepie> installed ubuntu 14-04
<soepie> doesnt show on screen
<Kebabfish> dutch channel :p
<soepie> running windows xp
<OerHeks> soepie, 14.04 is nog niet uit, tot dan support in #ubuntu+1
<lordievader> soepie: Also Ubuntu 14.04 support is in #ubuntu+1.
<lordievader> Ah OerHeks beat me to it.
<soepie> sorry
<soepie> 1e keer hier
<OerHeks> soepie, het is wss je videokaart mode
<soepie> ubuntu 12.4.4
<soepie> duss was de oplossing
<soepie> helpie
<soepie> @oerheks
<soepie> wat moet ik doen dan? ben beetje leek wat dat betreft
<OerHeks> Heb je ubuntu kaal of nast windows geinstalleerd? en welke windows?
<OerHeks> nast-naast
<soepie> ubuntu naast windows xp geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> oei
<soepie> oei?
<OerHeks> heeft je PC een sata hdd of een ide hdd?
<soepie> zeg toch ben een leek
<soepie> wat bedoel je? :)
<soepie> werk op laptop ipv pc
<OerHeks> nou, het kan zijn dat je xp pc een sata hdd heeft, en in de bios deze op IDE mode heeft gezet, niet op AHCI.
<OerHeks> en linux heeft AHCI nodig.
<OerHeks> installatie gaat meestal wel, maar booten niet.
<soepie> kan ik dat zelf of is dat te hoog gegrepen voor mij?
<soepie> en dus?
<soepie> wordt nix?
<OerHeks> je zou bij opstarten in je bios kunnen gaan, en zoeken naar AHCI/IDE mode bij je sata controller
<soepie> booten kan ook niet vanaf usb stick?
<OerHeks> ?
<OerHeks> je had toch al geinstalleerd?
<soepie> ik bedoel, heb ubuntu gedownload... als iso bestand. heb niet de goeie schijven om te branden dus heb alles op usb gezet... vandaar de vraag...
<soepie> heb ook geinstalleerd ja..
<soepie> ga wel ff in bios kijken... thanx tot zover...misschien tot later...
<OerHeks> Dan zou je moeten booten, shift vasthouden, en dan E drukken om de grub2 regel te editten ...
<Lpouis> hello
<OerHeks> hallo Lpouis
<Lpouis> Ik ben vandaag aan de gang gegaan met ubuntu 12.xxx  maar hij installeerd niet...zie een zwart scherm met een aantal regels..een aantal zeggen iets over broken pipeline ide
<OerHeks> Lpouis, wat zijn de specs van je pc?
<OerHeks> (met name videokaart)
<Lpouis> Nou het is een oude pc, meet voor test doeleinden, maar er zit een MSI KT4V-L moederbord in met 2 Gb werkgeheugen, een Athlon XP-3000 (Barton core), 2 x 80 Gig Maxtor HDD en een nvidia FX-5700 128 Mb videokaart in
<OerHeks> Oke, start de ubuntu iso eens, en op het punt installeren/uitproberen onderaan met F6 nomodeset kiezen, en dan live mode
<OerHeks> al zou die 5700 moeten werken, dacht ik
<Lpouis> Ik heb de iso op een dvd gebrand, hij start ook prima op met de dvd, gaat ook netjes de installatieprocedure door...maar even opnieuw de setup draaien?
<OerHeks> ow oke, je hebt geinstalleerd
<Lpouis> ja dat is volgens mij wel gebeurt
<OerHeks> nee, start op, en houd linker shift ingedrukt tijdens boot, dan kom je in het grub2 menu
<Lpouis> hij moet ook een aantal malen opnieuw opstarten
<Lpouis> oke
<OerHeks> ga op de ubuntu bootregel staan (bovenste) en druk E = edit, en vul in 'nomodeset' na quit splash
<OerHeks> en dan booten
<OerHeks> het staat hier ook in het engels http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Michel_> Hai. bIk weer.
<Michel_> snap er niets van.
<Michel_> Ubuntu installeren via USB lukt niet.
<OerHeks> en als het werkt, dan moeten we daarna dit permanent maken, maar dat is eenvoudig
<Michel_> nu heb ik de MiniDisk in gebruik
<Michel_> vraagt ie om proxy server naam en poort.
<Michel_> weet ik veel.
<Michel_> hoe nu verder?
<OerHeks> als je geen proxy gebruikt, leeg laten
<Michel_> dan doet ie verder nix.
<Michel_> dan krijg ik een orangje scherm...
<Michel_> Hoe maak ik dan verbinding met internet?
<OerHeks> hmm vreemd, dat weet ik niet. normaal zou je proxy leeg moeten laten.
<Michel_> Via de Minidisc gaat ie dus alle bestanden binnenhalen.
<Michel_> onder het oranje scherm verschijnt dan een witte balk.
<Michel_> Alle toetsaanslagen verschijnen dan hier.
<OerHeks> klopt, je download de desktop van internet
<Michel_> maar geeft verder geen sjoege
<lordievader> Michel_: Vanwaar eigenlijk de Minidisc?
<OerHeks> geen dvd drive
<Michel_> omdat deze oude PC geen DVD slikt. en de USB-install versie ook niet werkt
<Michel_> slikt wel CD. dus vandaar de mini....
<Michel_> Op een gegeven moment moet in invullen:   http:// <gebruikersnaam> (geen idee) <proxyserver> (?) <wachtwoord> (?) <poortnummer> (?)
<Michel_> internetverbinding loopt normaal via Telfort
<trijntje> Michel_: je hoeft daar niets in te vullen
<trijntje> dat is alleen als je achter een proxy zit en niet zelf direct het internet op mag
<Michel_> mm. tnx. maar als ik nix invul; gaat de installatie ook NIET verder. I
<Michel_> Krijg een oranje scherm....
<trijntje> oranje? Das raar
<Michel_> dezelfde oranje als die nu boven deze internetpagina staat....
<Michel_> geen letter, geen cijfers. nix.
<Michel_> en geen installatie meer
<Michel_> nog andere opties?
<Michel_> hoe krijg ik de USB aan de praat?
<trijntje> Michel_: heb je de cd op fouten gecontroleerd?
<trijntje> als de pc niet van usb wil booten is daar niks aan te doen, want dat is geen fout van ubuntu
<Michel_> cd is verder goed. Ik kies bij het branden altijd: verifieeren van brandproces
<trijntje> Michel_: dat is niet voldoende, je kan tijdens het opstarten vanaf de cd kiezen om de cd op fouten contoleren
<trijntje> misschien moet je de shift ingedrukt houden
<Michel_> In de instalaltieprocedure kan ik ook een stap overslaan, maar de procedure komt dan ALTIJD terug met de vraag: vul je proxy in etc. etc.
<Michel_> shift toets ingedrukt houden. op welk moment bedoel je?
<trijntje> tijdens het opstarten van de pc, dan krijg je als het goed is een menu waarin je de cd op fouten kunt controleren
<Michel_> Heb hier XP.  In de Bios moet aangegeven zijn waarmee je wilt opstarten. als eerste Cd of vanaf Hd.
<Michel_> vanaf Hd gaat ie direct naar windows XP. nix cd-controle
<Michel_> als ik opstart vanaf CD, dan wil ie ubuntu installeren.
<Michel_> mm, ga maar eens verder zoeken op Internet. Tnx voor helpie doen!
<trijntje> ik denk dat wij beter kunnen helpen dan zomaar websites ;)
<Michel_> Wat vinden jullie van:
<Michel_> WUBI install?
<Michel_> Windows Ubuntu Installer
<lordievader> Michel_: WUBI MOET DOOD.
<lordievader> Zo, dat is er ook weer uit.
<lordievader> Michel_: Ofwel Wubi word je afgeraden.
<Michel_> Wubi wordt IN Windows geinstalleerd.
<trijntje> ja, wubi kan je echt niet meer gebruiken, ik snap niet dat lubuntu dat nog op de iso zet
<trijntje> wordt al een paar jaar niet meer ontwikkeld, en de ontwikkeling is stopgezet omdat er zoveel problemen mee waren
<trijntje> Michel_: heb je de cd al op fouten gecontroleerd?
<Michel_> en dat maakt ubuntu weer vatbaar voor virussen
<Michel_> hoe controleer ik de cd op fouten?
<lordievader> trijntje: Het staat geloof ik oon nog vrolijk op alle Trusty iso's.
<Michel_> Opties: booten vanaf Hd = Windows XP of:
<Michel_> booten vanaf CD rom. Gaat ie ubuntu installeren
<lordievader> Michel_: Je cd heeft ook een boot menu ;)
<Michel_> OK. waar?
<Michel_> wanneer zichtbaar
<Michel_> hoe te bereiken/activeren/
<trijntje> door de shift toets ingedrukt te houden
<Michel_> dus: cd erin doen; dan shift ingedrukt houden en dan?
<trijntje> Michel_: cd er in, pc afsluiten, shift indrukken, pc opnieuw opstarten
<trijntje> wel de bios eerst instellen om van de cd op te starten natuurlijk
<Michel_> Ok. en dan? Wat dan te kiezen?
<Michel_> Boot from USB without BIOS Support via PLoP CD
<Michel_> iemand bekend hiermee?
<trijntje> nee, waar zie je dat?
<Michel_> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-from-usb-without-bios-support-via-plop-cd/
<trijntje> huh, ik dacht dat je vanaf de ubuntu mini iso aan het opstarten was
<Michel_> De vraag waar ik mee zit is: wat zie ik / wat doe ik wanneer de PC opgestart is met de CD erin en de shift-toets ingedrukt. Wat gebeurd er dan?
<Michel_> de mini.iso loopt vast. Vandaar de CD check.
<Michel_> op USB staat de volledige ubuntu. Maaar... PC wil niet booten vanaf USB
<Michel_> En WUBI wordt afgeraden.
<trijntje> Michel_: geen idee, ik heb die mini iso al lang niet meer gebruikt. Maar als het goed is zie je een menu met oa 'check cd for defects' of 'cd op fouten controleren'
<Michel_> Dus dan maar proberen op USB op te starten via PLOP
<lordievader> Michel_: Ondersteund je pc het niet om op te starten vanaf usb?
<trijntje> ...
<Michel_> PC bios ondersteund GEEN USB boot..
<lordievader> Michel_: Hoe oud is dat ding wel niet?
<Michel_> er is nog een andere versie/afgeleiden van Ubuntu. De Windows-look Ubuntu. Wellicht is die kleiner en kan dat WEL vanaf CD.
<Michel_> 2004 pentium -4
<Michel_> DELL optiplex
<Michel_> gx270
<lordievader> 2004 en niet vanaf usb starten, lijkt mij enigzins sterk.
<trijntje> het zou kunnen dat de bios de usb als harddisk ziet, dat heeft die van mij ook
<lordievader> Michel_: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/desktop/f/3514/t/17628574.aspx
<lordievader> Van wat ik zo snel lees kan hij het prima ;)
<louis___> huh?
<louis___> oh.
<trijntje> louis___: hey!
<lordievader> Welkom.
<louis___> de F6 truc is gelukt, op nomodeset
<lordievader> \o/
<Michel_> Pfff Tnx. Ik ga het lezen en verder bekijken. Ook bijna voedertijd....
<louis___> wat doet nomodeset?
<Michel_> Pff. Ok opstarten vanaf USB gaat wel. Via de F12 toets. maar dan... let op...
<Michel_> op de USB staat dus de ubunto.iso
<Michel_> onderaan het scherm staat een picto: cirkel met poppetje erin
<Michel_> verder nix meer.
<Michel_> in de linkerbovenhoek een streepje.
<Michel_> eindelijk ctr-alt-del kunnen gebruiken.
<Michel_> errors:
<Michel_> kan 'bus' niet bereiken etc.
<Michel_> gaat em niet worden..
<Michel_> wellicht dan toch een lichtere versie gebruiken. Dan daarna de volledige versie erop zetten.
<mijke> haaj
<trijntje> hey mijke
<mijke> ik heb zojuist de nieuwste ubuntu geinstalleerd, maar het gaat niet helemaal goed
<mijke> is er iemand die mij daarbij kan helpen?
<trijntje> vast, wat is het probleem?
<trijntje> welke versie van ubuntu heb je geinstalleerd als ik vragen mag?
<Michel_> 12.04
<mijke> 12.04
<Michel_> ow. nu echt voedertijd....
<mijke> ik kreeg eerst een out of range melding van mn monitor, dat heb ik nu opgelost met de grub-installer
<Michel_>  mazle
<mijke> maar nu loopt mn loginscherm vast
<mijke> de muis beweegt niet, en het opstartgeluidje loopt vast, en na een paar seconden krijg ik een distorted beeld en dat blijft vervolgens zo
<trijntje> mijke: hoe oud is die pc, en heb je de standaard versie van ubuntu geinstalleerd of een alternatief zoals lubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu?
<mijke> een jar of 5 is ie
<mijke> nee de standaardversie
<trijntje> hoeveel RAM geheugen heeft die pc?
<mijke> hm goeie vraag
<mijke> voorgaande ubuntuversies draaiden er goed op, heeft de nieuwe heel veel meer ram nodig?
<trijntje> mwah, is wel wat zwaarder, maar dat gaat meer om de videokaart
<trijntje> 12.04 is trouwens niet de laatste versie, maar de versie van twee jaar terug die 5 jaar ondersteund wordt
<trijntje> kan je op ctrl + alt + f1 drukken, en daar met je gebruikersnaam en wachtwoord inloggen?
<trijntje> bij het invoeren van je wachtwoord krijg je geen sterretjes te zien, dat hoort zo
<mijke> nee dat doet niks
<mijke> ik heb nu een zogoedals zwart (donkerpaars) scherm
<trijntje> kan je de pc opnieuw opstarten?
<trijntje> dan niet proberen aan te melden, maar als je het login scherm ziet op ctr + alt + f1 drukken?
<mijke> ga ik even proberen
<mijke> hm, nee ik krijg dan gewoon een zwart scherm
<trijntje> mijke: wat zie je exact?
<mijke> zwart
<mijke> alsof de monitor uit stat (maar dat is niet zo)
<mijke> staat*
<trijntje> mijke: en als je ctrl + alt + f7 doet, wat zie je dan?
<mijke> verandert niks
<trijntje> je had dus eerst het login scherm, daarna met ctrl alt f1 een zwart scherm, en nu met ctrl alt f7 nogsteeds een zwart scherm?
<mijke> oh, misschien handig om te weten, ik heb na het fixen van de out of range melding bij het loginscherm voor ubuntu 2d gekozen uit nieuwsgierigheid, en daarna via het menu de pc uit willen zetten, alleen toen ging hij niet uit maar kwam ik in het loginscherm
<mijke> dus toen heb ik de pc handmatig uitgezet
<mijke> ja klopt trijntje
<trijntje> ok, het volgende zou de pc opnieuw op moeten starten, tenzij hij helemaal is vastgelopen
<trijntje> hou de linker alt een de print screen toets ingedrukt, en druk vervolgens op volgorde op
<trijntje> R E I S U B
<mijke> en als ik geen ctr-alt-f1 had gedaan was het loginscherm na een paar seconden veranderd in een scherm waarbij het eruit ziet alsof iemand de kabel van de monitor los contact heeft laten maken
<mijke> zal ik dat nu doen?
<trijntje> ja
<mijke> hm, dat doet ook helemaal niks
<OerHeks> r e i s u b met 5 tellen tussen elke letter
<trijntje> dat is raar, hoe heb je exact  die 'out of range' melding gerepareerd? Het klinkt alsof er iets ernstig mis is met de videokaart/driver
<mijke> die out of range melding heb ik gefixed met iets op jullie help pagina, ik zal even zoeken
<mijke> http://ubuntuguide.net/monitor-signal-out-of-range-problem-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-fresh-installation dit heb ik exact zo gedaan
<trijntje> hm, die software ken ik verder niet. Volgende optie, in beheerdersmodus opstarten
<trijntje> zie je dit scherm als je de pc opstart? https://lh3.ggpht.com/-Z5H5ZrZpFhI/UTOyE3G55CI/AAAAAAAAEmM/XiJDa7ktIC8/s1600/grub2.png
<mijke> jep
<trijntje> ok, kan je dan 'recovery mode' kiezen bij het opstarten?
<trijntje> het kan ook zijn dat die optie verstopt zit onder 'geavanceerde opties'
<mijke> ik denk het wel, tenminste dat kon vroeger altijd wel, ik ga even kijken!
<mijke> ik start nu op in recovery mode
<mijke> nu heb ik een menuutje met oa resume, clean etc.
<trijntje> staat er iets van 'root prompt' ofzo?
<mijke> drop to root shell prompt
<mijke> die doen?
<trijntje> ja, met netwerk als het kan
<mijke> ja ik ben aangesloten op internet
<mijke> of bedoel je dat niet met netwerk?
<trijntje> ja
<trijntje> kies maar root promt, dan kunnen we daarna wel kijken of het netwerk het doet
<mijke> ok, ik heb onderaan nu een prompt staan
<trijntje> ok, kan je nog een keer update-grub uitvoeren, en kijken of je een foutmelding krijgt?
<mijke> gewoon 'update-grub' tiepen?
<trijntje> jeps
<mijke> dan zegt ie: cannot create /boot/grub/grub.cfg.new: read-only file system
<trijntje> ah, verdorie
<mijke> niet goed dus? ;p
<lordievader> mijke: mount -o rw /
<trijntje> mijke: jawel, maar ik was vergeten dat dat gebeurt
<mijke> oh ok haha
<trijntje> lordievader: geen rw,remount?
<lordievader> Err, ja.
<lordievader> Ik dacht al, ik mis iets...
<trijntje> mount -o remount,rw /
<trijntje> moet het dus zijn, en dan nog een keer update-grub proberen als je geen foutmelding krijgt
<mijke> hm? dat moet ik typen?
<mijke> ok
<trijntje> lordievader: ik had het ook maar gegoogled hoor ;)
<mijke> ah, nu heeft ie geupdate idd, geen foutmelding
<trijntje> had je het systeem al geupdate?
<trijntje> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<mijke> dat had ik al gedaan, maar als ik het doe vliegen er wel wat errors voorbij
<lordievader> Geen netwerk?
<mijke> failed to fetch bepaalde urls (security etc.)
<trijntje> oja, checken of je internet hebt
<mijke> lordievader: dan zou die net die grub update ook niet gedaan hebben denk ik?
<trijntje> ping www.google.com -c 5
<lordievader> mijke: Voor die grub update heb je geen netwerk nodig ;)
<mijke> oh
<mijke> hij zegt idd unknown host
<trijntje> heb je wifi of met een kabel?
<mijke> kabel, het lampje brandt rood (maar voordat het loginscherm vastliep werkte internet gewoon, net als op de andere pcs in huis)
<trijntje> hmm, internet moet toch gewoon werken in recovery mode?
<lordievader> Nope staat standaard niet aan.
<trijntje> networking stop
<trijntje> networking start
<lordievader> mijke: ip l s eth0 up&&dhclient eth0
<mijke> check! internet staat aan en ik ben aan het upgraden
<mijke> ...done!
<mijke> geen errors voorbij zien vliegen
<trijntje> ok, nu checken of er een driver voor je videokaart is
<trijntje> jockey-text
<trijntje> dat programma heb ik nooit in text modus gebruikt, dus ik weet niet precies wat je te zien krijgt :P
<lordievader> trijntje: fyi jockey-text is uit Trusty gegooit!
<lordievader> Je wilt "jockey-text -l" hebben ;)
<OerHeks> ah mooi
<trijntje> lordievader: ja, maar mijke heeft 12.04
<lordievader> trijntje: Hence the fyi ;)
<mijke> uhm hij geeft de melding dat er no such file is
<mijke> bij jockey-text
<trijntje> das raar, wat zie je voor cijfer bij
<trijntje> lsb_release -a
<mijke> hij zegt: cannot connect to D-BUD, please use the --no-dbus option as root to use jockey without it. Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system-bus-sochet: no such file ro directory
<mijke> ik zie geen cijfers
<mijke> oh
<mijke> dan krijg ik no lsb modules available
<mijke> en de versie is 12.04.4 LTS
<mijke> hm trouwens, ik heb hiervoor ook een keer de 'ubuntu uitproberen' variant van de bootable usb geprobeerd en die deed het ook prima, en alles ging ook goed voordat ik het out of range probleem gefixed had
<mijke> zou dat niet ometen betekenen dat er sowieso een driver is voor mn videokaart?
<trijntje> niet per se, er is een soort standaard driver die min of meer werkt
<mijke> ah zo
<trijntje> ik ken die out of range fout eigenlijk niet, kan het zijn dat je daar verkeerde waardes hebt ingevoerd waardoor het probleem is ontstaan?
<trijntje> apt-get install jockey-common
<trijntje> daarmee zou je iig jockey moeten installeren, en dan nog een keer jockey-text -l proberen
<mijke> ik had voor de verse installatie van deze ubuntu een poosje geleden geupgrade van ubuntu 10.nogwat (geloof ik, of misschien zelfs die daarvoor), naar 12.04 en toen was het altijd afwachten bij het opstarten; soms kwam ik in X, soms alleen in terminal
<lordievader> trijntje: Out of range errors heb ik wel eens op CRT's gezien als je ze een te hooge res voerde.
<mijke> trijntje: ik had blijkbaar al de nieuwste versie van jockey-common
<mijke> lordievader: dit is een flatscreen, en die out of range melding komt blijkbaar veel voor bij ubuntu 12.04
<mijke> zie http://ubuntuguide.net/monitor-signal-out-of-range-problem-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-fresh-installation
<trijntje> jockey-text -l zou moeten werken, ik heb hier een 12.04 installatie voor mn neus
<lordievader> Blijft een mismatch tussen het signaal die uit je videokaart komt en de supported resoluties van de monitor.
<mijke> lordievader: hij zegt dat er no such option is als -1
<trijntje> ah, het is -L, maar dan met kleine letter, niet -1
<mijke> ohhhh
<mijke> hm dan zegt ie weer no such file or directory
<trijntje> dus jockey-text zonder spatie, dan een spatie, en dan -l
<mijke> jep
<lordievader> mijke: Andere weg, kun je het volgende uitvoeren: apt-get install pastebinit&&lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA|pastebinit
<trijntje> wat zie je met
<trijntje> which jockey-text
<OerHeks> 12.04 is toch nog gewoon jockey-text ?
<trijntje> ja, ik heb hier een 12.04 in vbox, en die kent jockey-text wel
<Desert_Eagle087> kan er iemand mij vertellen welke verschillen er zijn tussen de meeste Ubuntu afgeleiden? en de verschillende desktop environments niet meegetelt dan wel
<trijntje> en jockey-text -1 geeft unknown option -1
<OerHeks> de verschillen zijn de desktops. Desert_Eagle087
<Desert_Eagle087> ja dat bedoel ik dus,
<trijntje> Desert_Eagle087: je kan het beste een LTS versie installeren, die krijgt 5 jaar updates. Ubuntu is de standaard versie, die is redelijk zwaar, daarna Kubuntu, Xubuntu en Lubuntu, waarbij lubuntu de lichtste is
<OerHeks> KDE kubuntu, LXDE lubuntu etc
<Desert_Eagle087> als ik Ubuntu download en ik installeer Gnome achteraf dan heb ik dan toch hetzelfde dan dat ik ineen keer Ubuntu Gnome installeer?
<trijntje> http://ubuntu-nl.org/afgeleiden/introductie
<mijke> trijntje: dat geeft /usr/bin/jockey-text
<OerHeks> derivaten hebben soms hun eigen browsel, zoals mint en elementaryOS
<Desert_Eagle087> dat is dus wat ik wil weten, wat die (in grote lijnen dan) browsels zijn
<OerHeks> Tja, dat zul je daar moeten opzoeken, dat hou ik niet bij.
<lordievader> Desert_Eagle087: Doel je op: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Linux_Distribution_Timeline.svg
<mijke> lordievader: ik heb dat geinstalleerd en dan zegt ie dat ik probeer een leeg document te versturen
<Desert_Eagle087> oh en OerHeks heb je misschien een tip of voorkeurs os om op een ultrabook te draaien?
<trijntje> mijke: hm, dat is raar zeg
<OerHeks> Welke ultrabook?
<trijntje> wat zie je als je jockey-text intypt?
<Desert_Eagle087> Acer Aspire W7
<Desert_Eagle087> dacht ik
<Desert_Eagle087> V7 sorry
<Desert_Eagle087> lordievader: dat is precies 1 Linux Distro per gebruiker op de wereld :-p zoveel? :-)
<mijke> trijntje: dan zie ik: Cannot connect to DBUS, please use --no-dbus option as root to use jockey without it. Org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound: failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system-bus-socket: no such file or directory
<lordievader> mijke: Krijg je output als je "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA" uitvoert?
<OerHeks>  GT750M klinkt als optimus ?
<mijke> lordievader dan krijg ik: 00:0d.0 VGA Compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025/nForce 630a] (rev a2) Subsystem: ASUSTek Computer Inc. Device 83a4 Kernel modules: nouveau, nvidiafb
<OerHeks> 7025 heeft de 173 driver nodig.
<lordievader> Hmm, dat werkt ook. ^ je hoort het.
<mijke> wat precies?
<mijke> ik moet een andere driver hebben? of juist niet?
<lordievader> mijke: Ja, maar laten we eerst kijken of je niet al nvidia meuk hebt: dpkg -l|grep nvidia|pastebinit
<mijke> lordievader: hij zegt dat dpkg geen commando is
<mijke> (wat doet dat pastebin trouwens? hij zegt weer dat ik een leeg document wil versturen - ik zit niet te chatten op de computer waar het om gaat he?)
 * trijntje is nu eten, succes nog mijke!
<mijke> dank je trijntje, eet smakelijk! en bedankt zo ver
<lordievader> Ja als dpkg geen commando is (wat het wel is) probeer je inderdaad niks te versturen.
 * lordievader vaag systeeem
<mijke> hehe
<mijke> ik ben dol op linux, maar als het niet werkt.... >_<
<lordievader> mijke: Wat is de output van "whereis dpkg"
<mijke> lordievader: dpkg: /usr/bin/dpkg /etc/dpkg /usr/lib/dpkg /usr/bin/X11/dpkg /usr/share/dpkg /usr/share/man/man1/dpkg.1.gz
<lordievader> mijke: Oke, als je "/usr/bin/dpkg -l|/bin/grep nvidia" doet geeft dat wel output? Zo ja, kun je dan de output van "/usr/bin/dpkg -l|/bin/grep nvidia|pastebinit" geven?
<mijke> ah nu snap ik de pastebin ;p
<mijke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7251167
<lordievader> mijke: Meh, nvidia-common. "apt-get install nvidia-173" om de driver te installeren.
<mijke> ]check! gedaan en geen errors voorbij zien vliegen
<mijke> nu rebooten?
<mijke> of denk ik dan te windows :P
<lordievader> mijke: Nee, je gedachte klopt.
<mijke> k!
 * mijke reboot en duimt
<lordievader> Success ;)
<mijke> kak :(
<mijke> na dit scherm: https://lh3.ggpht.com/-Z5H5ZrZpFhI/UTOyE3G55CI/AAAAAAAAEmM/XiJDa7ktIC8/s1600/grub2.png krijg ik een zwart scherm
<mijke> niet eens een loginscherm gezien
<mijke> lordievader: nog suggesties van wat het nog meer kan zijn?
<lordievader> Hmm, waarom heb je de 2.6 kernel? Tijdens de update had je apt-get upgrade gedaan of apt-get dist-upgrade?
<mijke> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<mijke> oh
<mijke> wacht eens even
<mijke> ik heb nog een keer opnieuw opgestart en nu doet ie het
<lordievader> mijke: Voer eens "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" uit. 12.04 heeft geloof ik momenteel 3.6 als kernel.
<lordievader> Hmm, 3.2, maarja beter dan 2.6 ;)
<mijke> hmm
<mijke> jamaar jamaar... het werkt nu! :P
<mijke> of blijft dat als ik upgrade? ;p
<mijke> oooh wacht
<mijke> dat haal je van dat screenshot? nee dat is geen screenshot van mijn computer ;)
<mijke> nou, het werkt iig, eeuwige dank lordievader !
<mijke> nu nog dat vieze unity weghalen en gnome terughalen maar dat is voor de volgende keer ;p
<lordievader> mijke: Ah ok, voor de zekerheid wil je de output van "uname -a" pastebinnen.
 * mijke wenst lordievader en de rest nog een fijne avond! tabee! o/
<mijke> ok
<lordievader> mijke: Vergeet ook trijntje en OerHeks niet te bedanken ;)
<mijke> zeker! trijntje en OerHeks ook bedankt!
<mijke> en iedereen die in zijn hart heeft meegeleefd :P
<mijke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7251320 trouwens
<lordievader> Ah 3.11 dat ziet er beter uit. Ik begon al te denken ;)
<mijke> hehehe
<mijke> ja dat screenshot had ik gejat van trijntje om aan te geven welk menu ik bedoelde ;p
<frank____> Goedenavond. Ik heb een korte vraag: ik kom er niet goed uit op internet omdat deze de vraag maar deels beantwoord wordt. Ik heb een USB stick en ga daar Ubuntu 12.04.04 op zetten. Deze gebruik ik als opstart om zo Ubuntu uit te proberen. Nu begrjp ik dat wel mijn documenten worden bewaard maar niet extra programma's zoals KeePass. Kortom, het is geen 'levende' installatie
<lordievader> frank____: Of je documenten worden bewaard ligt eraan of je de usb stick persistant maakt.
<mijke> frank____: je kunt het uitproberen vanaf de usb zonder dat het iets overschrijft
<mijke> pas als je het installeert kun je kiezen voor dualboot (naast windows - je houdt al je bestanden) of een 'verse' installatie waarbij je alles kwijtraakt
<frank____> beste mijke/ lordievader; dank voor de antwoorden. Ik wil dus echt geen dualboot maar via USB uitproberen. Dat persistent ben ik bij installatie niet duidelijk tegengekomen. Dus ik ga er vanuit dat ik deze usb even opnieuw moet maken om het voor elkaar te krijgen. Software gaat echter niet mee begrjp ik.
<mijke> frank____: als je een bootable usb stick maakt en je boot daarvan, dan kun je kiezen uit 2 opties: installeren of uitproberen
<mijke> als je voor uitproberen kiest dan blijven al je bestanden en ook je windowsinstallatie bewaart, omdat je dan linux gebruikt op de usb; hij installeert dus niks op je computer
<mijke> je kunt het zien als hoe je vroeger een demo op een cdtje kon hebben
<mijke> (vanuit die omgeving kun je inderdaad niet bij je windowsbestanden, bedoel je dat?)
<lordievader> frank____: In de screenshot op [1] "Space used to preserve files across reboots" [1] http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<lordievader> Die persistance word bepaald tijdens het maken van de live-usb.
<frank____> Hi Mijke, dat opstarten vanaf USB is gelukt. draait als een tierelier (aanzienlijk sneller dan een vervuild WIN7/ 3 jaar oud systeem). Alleen die programma's. Ik kan wel bij mijn laptop en gewoon HDD benadernen. Ik zie dus bv mijn windows bestanen en alles staan. Het gaat mij er om dat ik bv GIMP (nou ja, dat komt standaard mee maar voor het idee even) wel in Ubuntu heb draaien en volgende keer gewoon weer heb zonder dat ik dit 
<frank____> aaaah, ik heb dat op
<frank____> 0 laten staan
<lordievader> Dan heb je dus geen persistent storage, waardoor alles tijdens een shutdown word terug gezet naar de originele staat.
<trijntje> cool dat het gelukt is mijke
<mijke> yes!
 * mijke is erg blij want heb de computer morgen hard nodig :D
<trijntje> aan het eind van de week komt 14.04 uit, je kan dan van 12.04 naar 14.04 upgraden als je wilt
<mijke> hmm....
<trijntje> of je kan 12.04 nog 3 jaar blijven gebruiken
<mijke> mijn ervaring is dat er meestal gezeur komt na een upgrade (zoals nu - al was ik wat laat haha)
<mijke> maarja kan het maar beter achter de rug hebben misschien :P
<trijntje> da's waar, als het nu werkt kan je het ook laten
<mijke> klopt, maar dan moet ik over 3 jaar
<trijntje> 3 jaar is ver weg
<mijke> zit unity nog in de nieuwe linux of is dat er dan weer uitgekieperd?
<lordievader> Helaas zit het er nog in :(
<mijke> meh
<mijke> ik vind dat echt zo ellendig
<trijntje> dan kan je 16.04 vers installeren, en dan zit je weer goed tot 2021
<mijke> haha
<lordievader> KUBUNTU \o/
 * mijke vindt kde niet zo fijn
<lordievader> Pff
<mijke> sinds ik in 2003 overstapte naar linux (debian toen nog) ben ik vergroeid geraakt met gnome
<mijke> maar er is geen gubuntu he? /o\
<trijntje> jawel
<lordievader> Ubuntu Gnome
<mijke> oh werkelijk?!
<lordievader> Ubuntu + Gnome3 troep.
 * mijke gaat haar nerdvriendjes slaan voor zeggen dat het er niet is
<lordievader> Ubuntu Gnome bestaat ook nog niet heel lang.
<mijke> ja ik had trouwens voor de verse install wel eoa noodoplossing waarmee je gnome weer werkend kreeg alleen dat zag er allemaal erg oud en gammel uit
<mijke> t was net niet echt zegmaar ;p
<mijke> enfin, ik ga eens met de hond wandelen
<mijke> nogmaals bedankt voor de hulp mensen! fijne avond!
<frank____> Jullie waren geweldig! Dank!
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-15
<hansie> heeft iemand zin/tijd om via teamviewer mijn oude laptop Lubuntu teinstalleren?
<derk> ubunty 10 verwijders, 12.04 geinstalleerd, maar krijg bij starten nog steeds dezelfde foutmelding dat er iets mist waarna er gewoon gestart wordt Kan nu idd mijn gmail openen, maar nog steeds geen bstand uploaden. Als ik naar systeem ga staat bij software ubunty 10.10 Maverick Meerkat
<derk> En voor het telebankieren moet ik toch maar even wachten op de PC met windows 7
<lordievader> derk: Als er nog steeds staat dat je Meerkat draait is er ergens iets fout gegaan. Je word aangeraden up te graden naar, op zijn mist, 12.04. 10.10 is namelijk end-of-life.
<hansie> lordievader: kan jij mij helepn?
<lordievader> hansie: Mogelijk, maar ik heb niet veel tijd/aandacht aan IRC.
<hansie> ik heb Lubunti geinstalleerd maar wat ik verder moet lukt mij niet
<lordievader> Lubuntu*
<lordievader> hansie: Wat jij verder wilt is mij onbekend.
<hansie> ja, dat bedoel ik :)
<hansie> bv nadat er software gedownload is weet ik niet wat ik verder moet doen
<hansie> er gaat niets vanzelf zoals met windows
<lordievader> hansie: Hoe download je de software, en om welke software gaat het?
<hansie> bv flashplayer van hun site
<hansie> er wordt dan gevraat welke versie
<hansie> en daar gaat het bij al mis want ik weet niet welke
<lordievader> hansie: Flash staat in de repo: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-installer
<lordievader> IIRC
<joostvb> hansie: normaal gesproken download je geen software van websites
<joostvb> hansie: maar onder ubuntu gebruik je ubuntu-software
<hansie> ow? ok
<lordievader> Heel veel software is al voor je gepackged en kun je zo uit de repo halen.
<hansie> is er een uitleg waar dit in staat? "uit de Repo halen" en zo
<lordievader> hansie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<hansie> ok
<hansie> joostvb: heb jij tijd om vie teamviewer wat te doen voor mij?
<joostvb> hansie: ik weet niet eens wat teamviewer is
<joostvb> hansie: denk niet dat ik je nu kan helpen verder
<hansie> dan kan je in mij laptop
<joostvb> ik wil niet in jouw laptop :)
<hansie> ok
<joostvb> hansie: kijk ff naar die url die lordievader je gaf
<hansie> ben ik aan het bekijken maar wordt er een beetje duizelig van hihi
<hansie> deze uitleg gelt ook voor Lunbuntu?
<hansie> sorry voor het Nederlands, ben nog niet helemaal wakker geloof ik
<lordievader> hansie: Wat er op die pagina staat geld voor alle smaken van Ubuntu.
<hansie> ok
<joostvb> hansie: tis inderdaad een beetje veel info inderdaad, als je nog niet bekend bent met linux of (l)ubuntu
<joostvb> hansie: maar alles went :)
<hansie> ik wil het graag leren maar naar een paar weken ben ik maar weer opnieuw begonnen
<joostvb> prima
<joostvb> dingen kapot maken en daarna weer fixen, daar leer je ook van :)
<ubuntulvoer> is iemand
<ubuntulvoer> dag hallo
<ubuntulvoer> is iemad aanwezig
<lordievader> Hallo ubuntulvoer
<ubuntulvoer> ik had een simpel vraag over ubuntu
<lordievader> Heb geduld a.u.b.
<lordievader> Irc is een relatief traag medium.
<ubuntulvoer> aan de linker kant van ubuntu zie ik allemaal pictogrammen wat houd elk pictogram in en wat kan het?
<ubuntulvoer> ..
<bramgn> dat zijn toch gewoon de snelkoppelingen waarmee je programma's kan opstarten, en programma's die uitgevoerd worden?
<ubuntulvoer> yew
<ubuntulvoer> yes
<ubuntulvoer> ik eb ubuntu maar wil hem koppelen aan een windows besturingsysstem
<ubuntulvoer> maar ik heb een file server nodig voor in linux
<ubuntulvoer> alleen weet niet welke fileserver dat is
<lordievader> ubuntulvoer: Je zoek hoogstwaarschijnlijk naar Samba/smb/cifs.
<ubuntulvoer> klopt
<ubuntulvoer> dat is em
<ubuntulvoer> ik ga geld doneren aan jullie website
<ubuntulvoer> heerlijk zo een chat
<ubuntulvoer> en nog mijn laatste 2 vraagjes
<ubuntulvoer> hoe heet de gebruiker in linux die meer rechten heeft
<jpjacobs> root, maar die is standaard uitgeschakeld in ubuntu
<ubuntulvoer> en met welke commando of welke taak in de GUI kan ik om de 2 uur data csv sturen
<jpjacobs> Als je tijdelijk super-user rechten nodig heb kan je sudo gebruiken in de terminal of gksudo
<jpjacobs> data csv?
<jpjacobs> hoe, wat?
<ubuntulover> nou een linux besturingssysteem kan gekoppeld worden aan die van de windows besturingssysteem
<ubuntulover> welke file-sevrer zou ik het liefst moeten installeren
<ubuntulvoer> nee ubuntu lover
<ubuntulvoer> beste fileserver is samba smb cifs
<ubuntulover> ahh oke
<ubuntulvoer> kijk dit is mijn vraag
<ubuntulvoer> om de 2 uur moet er data verstuurt worden naar een ander server, met welk commando of welk taak in de GUI kan dat uitgevoerd worden
<ubuntulover> hoe heet de gebruiker in linux die meer rechten heeft
<jpjacobs> Jullie nicks lijken wel ERG veel op elkaar :/
<ubuntulover> nou toeval
<ubuntulvoer> ubuntu lover dat noemen we ROOT
<ubuntulvoer> ijdelijk super-user rechten nodig heb kan je sudo gebruiken in de terminal of gksudo
<jpjacobs> ubuntulvoer: sendmail kan je normaal gebruiken of msmtp
<jpjacobs> of misschien nog eenvoudiger: maak ssh keys aan, en gebruik scp om de logs te copieren
<ubuntulvoer> hey
<ubuntulvoer> gozer bedankt
<ubuntulvoer> ik heb door jou een 10
<ubuntulvoer> ik ga zeker naar de hbo nu
<ubuntulvoer> ien ubuntulover ook
<jpjacobs> Krijgen jullie ubuntu op school? cool
<bramgn> vreemde conversatie..
<joostvb> idd heel mooi
<joostvb> vraag me af welke school dat is
<jpjacobs> jep
<jpjacobs> rare conversatie inderdaad
<Fermata> Conversaties met jezelf.  Hmm.
<hansie> krijg flashplayer niet geinstalleerd op Lubuntu
<lordievader> hansie: Ah het was: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<hansie> flashplugin-installer is reeds de nieuwste versie.
<hansie> maar werkt niet in chrome en firefox
<lordievader> Chrome heeft zijn eigen flash player.
<hansie> die werkt dus ook niet
<hansie> zou herstarten helpen?
<hansie> na herstart zelfde resultaat
<hansie> To view this page ensure that Adobe Flash Player version 11.8.0 or greater is installed.
<derk> Ik heb ubunty naast windows xp ge"installeerd. Bij windows software staat idd ubunty 12.04. Echter als ik bij systeem in ubunty kijk dan  staat bij Ubunty software de 10.10 genoemd. Omdat ik bij starten nog steed dezelfde foutmelding krijg denk ik dat  het de 10.10 versie is,gelet op de beperkingen in gebuik. Hoe op te lossen want ik heb al eerder de software verwijderd en opnieuw geinstalleerd.
<trijntje> hey derk
<hansie> kan iemand mij helpen met flash player te installeren?
<trijntje> derk: in windows, heb je met wubi geinstalleerd? Dat is geen goed plan, je kan beter een echte installatie doen
<trijntje> heb je de gids vna de consumentenbond gevolgd?
<trijntje> hansie: heb je al in het softwarecentrum gekeken?
<hansie> nee
<trijntje> in ubuntu installeer je software altijd via het softwarecentrum, je hoeft nooit dingen zelf van internet te downloaden
<hansie> ik heb Lubuntu 12.04
<trijntje> lubuntu heeft ook het softwarecentrum als ik me niet vergis
<hansie> ik het gevonden maar wat moet ik dan verder doen?
<hansie> daar staat bij geinstalleerde software dat flach player is geinstalleerd
<trijntje> nou, dan ben je klaar
<hansie> maar hij werkt niet
<derk> hallo Trijntje, ik had niet met wubi geinstalleerd maar vanaf een schijfje waarop ik ubunty had gebrand
<trijntje> waarom zeg je dan dat bij windows software 12.04 staat?
<trijntje> hansie: waarom denk je dat flash niet werkt?
<hansie> ik wil een chatpaigina openen maar staat dan dat ik flash player moet installeren
<trijntje> hansie: welke webbrowser gebruik je? Doet dit filmpje het https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q566IGyVB0o
<hansie> chrome en firefox
<hansie> trijntje: wil jij het doen via teamviewer?
<derk> als ik in windows de lijst van geinstalleerde software opvraag zie ik daar Ubunty 12.04 staan. Ik ga er vanuit dat dat de ubunty is die ik naast windows heb ingeinstalleerd. Aleen in Ubunty zelf bij systeem staat bij software de versie 10.10 genoemd. Vraag is met welke versie werk ik nu eigenlijk. Omdat ik de foumelding die ik kreeg bij ubunty 10.10 opstarten nog steed zie, en gelet opde beperkingen denk ik dat het 10.10 versie is
<trijntje> nee, windows kan de ubuntu die er naast staat niet zien, dus 12.04 is de versie die je binnen windows geinstalleerd hebt
<trijntje> kan je in de ubuntu naast windows het volgende commando in een terminal invoeren (ctrl + alt + t)
<trijntje> lsb_release -a
<trijntje> hansie: ik heb geen teamviewer. Weet je zeker dat je flash al geinstalleerd hebt? Wat zie je in de terminal als je dit intypt
<trijntje> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<hansie> flashplugin-installer is reeds de nieuwste versie.
<Kebabfish> hansie: en sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<Kebabfish> ?
<hansie> er gebeurde heel veel en staat er een schermpje met: END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOFTWARE
<hansie> kan niet ergens op klikken
<trijntje> nee, dat moet met het toetsenbord
<Kebabfish> met tab kan je naar ok
<hansie> weet ff niet wat te doen nu
<Kebabfish> en dan op enter
<hansie> OK
<Kebabfish> gelukt?
<hansie> nog steeds niet, moet ik robooten soms?
<Kebabfish> nope
<Kebabfish> lukt het niet om met tab naar ok te komen?
<trijntje> hansie: doet youtube het wel? Misschien ligt het gewoon aan die site
<hansie> dat is gelukt en de installatie is klaar
<hansie> het filmpje werkt
<Kebabfish> dan werkt de flashplayer
<hansie> ik blijf deze melding krijgen: To view this page ensure that Adobe Flash Player version 11.8.0 or greater is installed.
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-restricted-extras installeren kan soms ook helpen
<trijntje> dat is een fout met die site, als youtube het wel gewoon doet
<trijntje> of heb je iets als noscript ofzo geinstalleerd in firefox?
<hansie> ff kijken
<hansie> nee
<trijntje> tja, mijn conclusie is dat die site kapot is, niet dat er iets mis is met flash op ubuntu
<Kebabfish> daar ga ik in mee
<hansie> het is mijn eigen site: http://www.randstadradio.com/chat/
<trijntje> dat is goed nieuws, dan kan je het zelf repareren ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<trijntje> die site doet het bij mij ook niet, en flash werkt hier prima
<lotuspsychje> hier ook
<hansie> dus hij werkt alleen op windows
<Kebabfish> of internet explorer
<Kebabfish> werkt ie ook met firefox in windows?
<hansie> ja Kebabfish
<derk> Wat is een terminal
<trijntje> derk: je kan er een openen met ctrl + alt + t
<trijntje> het is een scherm waarin je commando's aan de computer kunt geven
<derk> ik heb net de terminal ontdekt en wat doe ik dan?
<trijntje> lsb_release -a
<trijntje> daarmee zie je welke versie van ubuntu je hebt
<derk> ok ga ik even doen
<derk> idd de 10.10 versie nog steeds, maar hoe laad ik dan 12.04 vanaf gebrand schuifje, kan ik dat doen in ubunty zelf en zo ja hoe?
<jpjacobs> je moet in de bios aanpassen zodat ie van de cd op kan starten (als je de CD correct hebt gebrand)
<trijntje> derk: hoe oud is die pc?
<trijntje> sowieso kan je beter tot vrijdag wahcten, dan komt de nieuwe versie van ubuntu (14.04) uit, en die is tot 2019 ondersteund
<jpjacobs> das mooi
<derk> mijn pc is van 2008 Samsung R510 met intel core 2 duo inside
<derk> heb vorig jaar nieuwe harde schijf erin gekregen
<derk> En aanpassen in de bios is voor mij abracadabra
<derk> wat ik niet goed begrijp is dat in mijn huidige 10.10 versie gewoon zonder prolemen vanaf schijf naast mijn windows heb kunnen installeren en dat werkt maar een nieuwe versie erop zetten homaar
<OerHeks> opstarten van cd is toch niet moeilijk ?
<OerHeks> en dan vraagt ubuntu vanzelf of je 10.10 wil vervangen of iets anders
<derk> nee en hij installeert ook. probleem is dat de nieuwe versie zich blijkbaar elders nestelt, want als ik opstart naar Ubunty blijf ik in de oude versie terechtkomen. Geen idee hoe ik die nu weer kan verwijderen. Niet via windows in elk geval
<mrkie> hoi
<bramgn> hoi
<lordievader> Hallo
<derk> Blijkbaar een lastige vraag maar: ik heb een 10.10 versie met schijfje naast windows xp gezet. Een nieuwe versie er op dezelfde wijze opzetten lukt niet. Ik weet niethoe ik de oudeversie 10.10 kan verwijderen. Kan hem bv niet in verkenner in Windows vinden Is er een manier om ubunty te verwijderen als je in ubunty zit
<lordievader> derk: Waarom 10.10? 10.10 is EOL. Installeer liever 12.04.
<derk> 10.10 had ik nog op een schijfje, dus was ik even uit de brand vanwege windos xp. Maar daar gaat hetniet om, ik heb 12.04 op schijf gebrand en het lukt niet die te installeren
<OerHeks> wat lukt er dan niet derk ?
<OerHeks> of waar gaat het mis?
<derk> ik installeer 12.04 via schijf, dat gaat op zich goed, allen blijkt vervolgens dat de 12.04 in windows is geplaatst. Als ik opstart kan ik kiezen ubunty of windows xp. Kies ik ubunty, dan blijkt dat de 10.10 versie te zijn die ik als eerste had geinstalleerd. Als ik de 10.10 eruit kan gooien (en dat is dus mijn vraag), danzou het met het installeren vanaf de schijf goed moeten gaan denk ik
<OerHeks> DUs je hebt niet geboot van de cd, maar eerst windows gestart ?
<OerHeks> oplossing: boot de cd, zonder windows te starten
<OerHeks> cd erin, pc uitzetten en weer aan, en zorgen dat je boot van cd, dat zet je in je bios.
<OerHeks> (zoals je 10.10 hebt gedaan)
<derk> ok dat zal ik proberen, maar dat ging eerder niet goed. Ik doe het gelijk even opnieuw
<johantim> Kebabfish: Hoi, eindelijk gelukt met opstartdvd Ubuntu 12.04 te installeren. Installation Succesfully. Maar bij opstarten loopt hij vast door resolutie-probleem. Ik krijg dan keuzescherm waarbij ik de resolutie zou moeten kunnen aanpassen of op minimum laten staan. Maar de toetsen reageren dan niet verder, ook niet Enter. Vastloper dus. Enige mogelijkheid afsluiten en opnieuw opstarten waarna hetzeelfde probleem zich steeds herh
<deesibel> ik kan de snelzoeker niet vinden? Ik heb geen uitklapbare zijbalk of Ubuntulogo
<deesibel> alsjeblieft
<jpjacobs> deesibel: druk eens op de windows toets
<jpjacobs> of met je cursor in de linker bovenhoek duwen (niet de knop, maar voor bij de schermrand proberen te schuiven)
<deesibel> nee, gebeurt niks
<jpjacobs> mmm
<jpjacobs> Is't een gewone standaard ubuntu?
<deesibel> nee, ook niet met de cursor duwen in de hoek.
<deesibel> linux mint 13 maya
<jpjacobs> aha, misschien eens op het Linux mint kanaal horen... ze verschillen nogal erg.
<jpjacobs> Is 13 niet wat out-dated trouwens?
<deesibel> Ik ben een newbie, maar linux hoort toch bij Ubuntu?
<deesibel> Ik heb XP, maar niet op een hele oude computer hoor. Waarschijnlijk kan ik er wel wat anders opzetten, maar er is zoveel, dat ik ergens moest beginnen.
<jpjacobs> Linux mint is afgeleid van Ubuntu, maar de grafische schil (de venstertjes etc) die erbij komt, is onafhankelijk ontwikkeld
<jpjacobs> deesibel: kijk eens op het kanaal #linuxmintnl
<jpjacobs> aha das blijkbaar verlaten
<deesibel> Tot nu toe ben ik ook niet blij met het bureaublad en de iconen. Maar dat is voor een latere zorg.
<deesibel> hoe krijg ik een extra tabllad om #linuxmintnl toe te voegen?
<OerHeks> tiep /join #roomnaam
<jpjacobs> ja, blijkbaar heeft dat niet echt zin; het kanaal is totaal verlaten
<deesibel> dat is jammer
<deesibel> Misscchien kan je mij uitleggen wat Mate dan is. Is dat een extra toevoeging aan Mint of is het in plaats van Mint?
<lordievader> deesibel: #linuxmint een bezoekje brengen?
<lordievader> Noot, is wel een Engels kanaal.
<deesibel> Daar schijnt niemand te zijn
<deesibel> kan het allicht proberen in het engels
<lordievader> #linuxmint != #linuxmintnl
<Michel> Hai hai ....
<Michel> Vraagje over All-in-one printers van Epson
<OerHeks> vraag maar?
<OerHeks> hier werkt epson 100%
<Michel> Het 'printgedeelte' werkt prima. Maaarrrr
<Michel> de scannner (zit bij dit app. inbegrepen) kan ik niet starten, want ....
<Michel> in WinXP had ik daar een snelkoppeling naar.
<Michel> Hoe dit de realiseren in Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Michel, ubuntu heeft simplescan ?
<OerHeks> dat werkt prima tot zover
<Michel> ow. En die download ik via Softwarecenter?
<Michel> Simplescan werkt dus met Epson XP405 All-in-one?
<OerHeks> is standaard aanwezig, tiep eens 'scan' in dash?
<Michel> Heb ik dan dezelfde features als in WinXP?
<OerHeks> ehm ik vergelijk niks met windows xp
<Michel> ja. 'scan' in ingetypt in Dash
<Michel> en dan een lege 'window'
<OerHeks> vreemd, sinds 12.04 is simple scan standaard
<OerHeks> zit je wel op ubuntu of een andere crappy distro?
<Michel> in de bovenbalk van dit venster staat de tekst: Documentweergave
<Michel> hoe weet ik of ik een crappy heb of nie?
<OerHeks> dus je hebt geen ubuntu?
<Michel> jawel. PC start op met boot-keuze menu. Gaat na 7 sec. naar Ubuntu. Opstartgeluidje: bongoś ..
<OerHeks> nou, dan heb je simple scan, ik weet het even verder niet meer
<Michel> owwwww
<trijntje> apt://simple-scan
<Michel> ik typte in: scan
<Michel> maar als ik       simple scan induw
<Michel> jaaa dan gaat t goed!
<OerHeks> scan moet dan ook bovenkomen, toch?
<Michel> mmm melding: geen scanner gevonden.....
<Michel> effe aan/uit en testen
<Michel> nee. kan de scannner niet vinden
<OerHeks> na aan zetten simplescan desnoods herstarten
<Michel> nee. helaas.
<Danny-Ubuntu> Hoi, vraagje... Wie kan mij helpen met beeldscherm problemen?
<lordievader> Danny-Ubuntu: Wat is precies je probleem?
<Danny-Ubuntu> Ik heb een Acer Travelmate laptop 5338, hierin zit een intel grafische kaart.. nou heb ik alles zover dat de laptop opstart en dat ik het donkere scherm kan verstellen met de FN toetsen..
<Danny-Ubuntu> Is het mogelijk om de instellingen standaard zo te zetten dat ik niet elke keer deze handeling moet uitvoeren als ik de laptop opstart?
<Mickeytje> je hebt backlight problemen?
<Mickeytje> ah
<Mickeytje> http://synapse.wordpress.com/2012/05/22/save-brightness-setting-on-reboot-in-debian-squeeze-wheezy/
<Danny-Ubuntu> Ik heb al wat via de termintel aangepast na wat tips via enkele sites...
<Mickeytje> en ja, dat werkt wss ook onder luserbuntu
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-16
<Michel> Aloha
<Michel> Kan iemand mij vertellen hoe ik een USB stick netjes afmeld uit Ubuntu?
<Michel> owkee. al gevonden. Uitwerpen duss....
<Michel> moge sietsem
<Sietsem> Mogûh
<Michel> en... tegen welk probleem loop jij aan vandaag?
<Michel> of ben je al een allround Ubuntu'r
<Michel> moge kebabfish
<Kebabfish> moge
<Michel> heeft iemand zin/tijd voor hetvolgende?  Bluetooth staat AAN op PC en GSM. Beide zijn met elkaar gekoppeld. Maar niet verbonden. Hoe krijg ik dit voor elkaar?
<Kebabfish> Michel: welke stappen heb je tot nu toe ondernomen?
<Kebabfish> niet dat ik een bluetooth-kenner ben
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> middagjes
<Joofel> Beste mensen, ik heb een .deb pakket van Epson voor mijn scanner gedownload. Hoe installeer ik die in Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Joofel, een .deb pakket installeer je dor er dubbel op te klikken, dan opent softwarecentrum automatisch
<OerHeks> maar waaarom een .deb voor Epson, ik meen dat die printers goed worden ondersteund?
<OerHeks> plug in en hopla
<trijntje> Joofel: heb je eerst geprobeerd of ubuntu de scanner herkent? Voordat je allemaal stuk van internet gaat installeren
<Joofel> Jazeker ik heb de hele rit doorlopen en inderdaad alle printers worden goed ondersteund, het scangedeelte van die all-in-one printers echter niet. Oook via de terminal sane nog geupdate, wederom geen sjoege.
<OerHeks> welke Epson AIO ?
<Joofel> xp-412
<Joofel> na dubbelklik op het bestand, zegt-ie¨ afhankelijkheid is niet vervulbaar". Betekent dit dat ik een ander pakket uit de lijst had moeten kiezen?
<OerHeks> 32 of 64 bit?
<Joofel> 32bit
<Joofel> Ik heb nu een paar 32-bit .deb versies geprobeerd. ze zeggen allemaal het zelfde afhankelijkheid is niet vervulbaar
<Joofel> Haha ik heb nu alle deb bestanden gehad en de allerlaatste (de minst recente) is geinstalleerd. Nu kijken of het werkt.
<Joofel> Helaas de installatie van iscan is gelukt maar de scanner woredt nog steeds niet gevonden. ongeacht het scan programma
<Joofel> bedankt voor alle hulp ik geef het voor vandaag even op
<kebabfish> weet iemand misschien hoe ik de indicatoren van xchat en wuala in unity2d tevoorschijn kan toveren?
<kebabfish> ubuntu 12.04 dus
<JasperCoenraats> weet iemand wanneer de nieuwe versie uitkomt (geen bèta)?
<OerHeks> Morgen, JasperCoenraats
<OerHeks> a.t.a. 18:00 of iets later
<JasperCoenraats> OerHeks: ok
<JasperCoenraats> mooi
<JasperCoenraats> 13.10 is hier gecrashd
<JasperCoenraats> ik kan geen GUI meer draaien als Administrator
<JasperCoenraats> OerHeks: is het dan  14.03, en weet je hoe lang er updates beschikbaar blijven?
<OerHeks>  #ubuntu-release-party
<OerHeks> 14.03 ?
<OerHeks> LTS geeft 3 of 5 jaar
<JasperCoenraats> aha
<JasperCoenraats> het versienr, ja, ik heb nu geloof ik 13.10 OerHeks
<JasperCoenraats> dat ik niet een bèta installeer
<Fermata> De volgende is 14.04
<Fermata> April 2014 ;)
<JasperCoenraats> aha
<JasperCoenraats> dat wist ik niet ;)
<JasperCoenraats> bedankt heren/dames
<Fermata> Heren.
<lordievader> LTS heeft nu standaard 5 jaar support, server en desktop.
<OerHeks> klopt, doch xubuntu lts 3 jaar
<OerHeks> en dak kan jammer zijn voor ubuntu-studio, ook 3 jaar dan
<lordievader> Ah, dan houden die hun eigen standaard aan. (Om het eenvoudig te houden)
<OerHeks> ik vind 5 jaar lang.
<josspyker> die 14.04 release is toch morgen?
<Fermata> Ja.
<lordievader> OerHeks: Ik ken enkele Kubuntu developers die die mening delen.
<OerHeks> :-)
<joostvb> debian lts is er ook, inmiddels, fwiw
<khildin> 14.04 is de stabielste beta de ik ooit gezien heb....
<khildin> ik heb hem nu een maand draaien en echt geen problemen gehad...
<OerHeks> 1e LTS voor Lubuntu
<OerHeks> ook leuk feitje
<Mopje> How do i instal youtube2mp3 on ubuntu 13.10?
<lordievader> Mopje: youtube2mp3?
<Mopje> yes!
<lordievader> Mopje: Waar heb je het over?
<lordievader> Graag enige background info.
<Mopje> A,gelukkig je spreekt nl. Ik wil muziek vanuit youtube downloaden en weet niet wat ik ervoor moet doen
<lordievader> Heb zo een gevoel dat dat niet volledig legaal is.
<lordievader> En illegale praktijken worden hier niet besproken.
<Mopje> Oh, nee? ik kon het met mijn windows,maar nu met ubuntu is het wel even wat anders..
<lordievader> Dat het kan maakt het niet legaal.
<OerHeks> grinnik
<OerHeks> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/quantal/youtube-to-mp3/
<OerHeks> zelfs voor Trusty morgen https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/trusty/youtube-to-mp3/
<OerHeks> beeld luisteren
<lordievader> OerHeks: Komt niet voor in een apt-cache searc.
<OerHeks> Ik denk ook dat het een fröbel tooltje is, maar goed, het kán
<lordievader> Dat het kan wist ik al ;)
<OerHeks> ik zoek youtube 2 pdf :P
<lordievader> 16-21:44 <ubottu> Package youtube-to-mp3 does not exist in saucy
<lordievader> Hmm ubottu zal wel niet in non-free kijken.
<OerHeks> propieraty idd
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-17
<BartS_> Heeft iemand ervaring met filemaker op ubuntu?
<Mickeytje> wat moet dat doen?
<joostvb> files maken?
<rvdv> http://forums.filemaker.com/posts/2df2689bdb
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<hansh> goedendag,
<OerHeks> middagjes hansh
<hansh> mik heb een vraagje
<hansh> hoi
<hansh> Zou je me kunnen helpen?
<OerHeks> nou, stel je vraag, wie weet weet iemand het antwoord
<hansh> komt tie aan
<OerHeks> * we zijn aan het wachtten op de nieuwe LTS 14.04
<hansh> ik heb gisteren via bepaalde ubuntu internet site´s geprobeerd om de linux distributie
<hansh> ubuntu up te graden
<hansh> via het terminal venster
<lordievader> hansh: sudo do-release-upgrade
<hansh> nou viel halvewege de instalatie de stroom uit
<hansh> en mijn systeem start niet meer normaal op
<lordievader> hansh: Werkt de rescue mode nog?
<OerHeks> ook niet met shift vasthouden, dan kom je in grub menu
<hansh> of de rescue mode werkt weet ik niet , ik en een newbie
<hansh> ik herstart het systeem nu hardware matig
<hansh> ik werk nu via een laptop uit 1999 met lubuntu
<hansh> oorspronkelijke computer p4 3ghz is uitgezet en wordt opgestart
<hansh> uitgezet en op gestart stekker eruit aanuit gezet
<hansh> momenteel geen schijf in de pc
<hansh> melding : The system is running in low-graphics mode
<hansh> wat nu?
<hansh> hoe kom ik in de terminal
<hansh> ?
<hansh> of hoe kom ik in de rescue mode?
<lordievader> hansh: Tijdens het opstarten hou je shift ingedrukt, dan krijg je het grub menu.
<hansh> moment ik start hem op nieuw op
<hansh> okee daar zit ik nu in
<hansh> in de grub mode
<hansh> en dan?
<lordievader> hansh: Start je de rescue mode op.
<hansh> de gnu grub wel
<hansh> ik heb 4 keuzes
<hansh> Ubuntu
<hansh> Geavenceerde opties voor Ubuntu
<hansh> <memory test
<hansh> en nog een memory test met serial console 115200
<hansh> welke moet ik hebben?
<lordievader> hansh: De recoverymode staat onder Advanced options.
<Fermata> 2
<hansh> okee gevonden
<hansh> en opgestart
<hansh> en nu de resume mode?
<hansh> welke keuze moet ik nu doen?
<lordievader> Resume mode?
<hansh> okee
<hansh> wordt opgestart
<lordievader> hansh: Dat was een vraag, zie het vraag teken.
<lordievader> Eerder een root shell openen, internet opzetten, en de upgrade voortzetten.
<hansh> okee terug naar af
<hansh> root bevoegdheid
<hansh> sudo do-release-upgrade ingetypt en er wordt gecontroleerd of er een nieuwe Ubuntu-uitgave is
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install -f #om gebroken install/upgrade te herstellen
<hansh> sudo apt-get intall -f  # gedaan
<hansh> is bezig
<hansh> sudo apt-get upgrade bezig
<yannick> hoi
<lordievader> o/
<yannick> hoe moet je rollercoaster downloaden
<STIJN> IK KRIJG HET BESTAND NIET GEDOWNLOAD
<jpjacobs> en de capslock ook niet afgezet?
<trijntje> STIJN: schreeuwen is onbeleefd, en waar heb je het over?
<jpjacobs> dag stijn
<trijntje> kort en goed
<jpjacobs> dwiep
<OerHeks> *hips*
<lordievader> Wut?
<Fermata> Hét bestand.
<Fermata> Jaja.
<STIJN> IK KRIJG UBUNTO NIET GEINSTALEERD
<OerHeks> joh
<OerHeks> gewoon wachten tot de 14.04 LTS uit is, duurt nog een paar uurtjes
<hansh> sudo apt-get install  -f gedaan en nu?
<OerHeks> hansh, als dat gelukt is, reboot?
<hansh> sudo apt-get install  -f gedaan en nu?
<hansh> okee DerHeks dan reboot ik het nu (met de aan/uit schakelaar van de pc?)
<hansh> reboot ingetypt met enter
<hansh> startopnieuw op
<OerHeks> :-)
<hansh> :)
<hansh> : -)
<hansh> ik kis nog bezig met opstarten
<hansh> mis nog de linker kolom met alle keuzes
<hansh> zie wel mn oude desktop
<hansh> mn oude bureaublad
<hansh> ben bezig met updates te instaleren
<hansh> maar tot zover ik weet niet als root
<hansh> geinstaleerde versie is nu 14.04 LTS
<OerHeks> .. dat is de beta?
<OerHeks> 14.04 is nog niet uit, officieel
<hansh> okee
<hansh> geen flauw idee ik heb het via dit forum gedownload
<hansh> maar ik mis de linkerkolom met als je programma's tot nu toe
<hansh> en de bovenste zwarte balk
<hansh> ik kan de vensters niet sluiten
<trijntje> kan je een terminal openen?
<hansh> probeer ik even
<trijntje> Hoewel het waarschijnlijk makkelijker is om opnieuw te installeren, er kan vanalles fout zijn gegaan halverwege
<hansh> ja maar ik heb er nog al wat GB op staat
<hansh> staan
<hansh> ik zit er eerder aan te denken om de pc ff aan uit te zetten
<hansh> in welke map staat het terminal venster dan?
<hansh> ik zit nu in Computer
<OerHeks> ctrl + alt + T
<OerHeks> = terminal
<hansh> ctrl alt t doet niks
<hansh> terminal is niet te vinden
<hansh> computer aan uit gezet
<hansh> is aan het opstarten
<hansh> ubuntu 14.04
<hansh> hoefde niet mn password in te voeren
<hansh> geluid (boxje verscheen ff rood gekleurd
<hansh> ik heb nu ubuntu geupgraded alleen de verticale keuzelijst voor je programmas is weg
<hansh> wat kan ik doen als ctrl alt T niks doet
<hansh> ?
<lordievader> hansh: Ik mis enige context. Wat zie je voor je?
<hansh> ik zie de bureaublad achtergrond achter me
<jpjacobs> de windows toets induwen, en terminal tikken?
<hansh> de hele linker balk met de iconen is er niet
<hansh> de horizontale zwarte balk is er niet
<hansh> en ik kan niet in het terminal venster komen
<lordievader> hansh: Je ziet alleen je wallpaper?
<hansh> ja dat klopt
<hansh> ik zit ook te denken of de resolutie niet verkeerd staat
<hansh> dat is wat ik nu aan het testen ben
<lordievader> hansh: Ik krijg het gevoel dat je DE stuk is.
<hansh> wat houd DE in precies?
<hansh> is dat een stuk software?
<lordievader> Desktop Environment, voor Ubuntu is dat Unity.
<lordievader> Waar je in Windows er maar 1 had, heb je er in Linux zeer veel.
<hansh> ja okee ik weet een klein beetje wat je bedoelt
<hansh> opstarten via het grub menu?
<lordievader> hansh: Dit geval: http://chromespot.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Ubuntu-Unity.jpeg
<hansh> zo ongeveer zag het er toenstraks eruit
<hansh> maar de zwarte balk boven in is weg
<hansh> en de linker balk met o.a. firefox is weg
<trijntje> hansh: ctrl + alt + f1 voor een terminal werkt ook
<trijntje> en dan ff updates installeren, kijken of dat helpt
<lordievader> ^ dat.
<hansh> met de rechter knop kan je de werkbalk achtergrond wijzigen
<hansh> dan kan je bij alle instellingen komen
<hansh> via uiterlijk kan je de ook nog dingen doen
<trijntje> hansh: tegen wie heb je het?
<hansh> ja tegen jullie
<hansh> maar ik snap dr geen bal meer van
<lordievader> hansh: Heb je al een update uitgevoerd?
<hansh> ja vandaag wel
<hansh> sudo do-release-upgrade
<hansh> ik start de handel nog wel even op hard uitzetten(schakelaar)
<lordievader> hansh: update != upgrade.
<trijntje> hansh: neit doen
 * lordievader zucht
<lordievader> hansh: Hoe stuk wil je het hebben?
<trijntje> hansh: je maakt de pc alleen maar meer kapot door de stekker er uit te trekken
<trijntje> het bestandssysteem heeft dan geen kans om goed af te sluiten, waardoor je corruptie krijgt
<trijntje> hansh: heb je nu met ctrl + alt + f1 een terminal geopend?
<hansh> nee ik heb de terminal niet geopend
<hansh> ik zit nu in het herstel menu
<hansh> grub
<trijntje> als je dat doet kan je even updaten
<trijntje> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<hansh> yep
<trijntje> hansh: je hoeft niet naar het herstelmenu
<hansh> ik ga in root
<hansh> en typ dat in
<hansh> sudo apt-get update is nu bezig
<hansh> sudo apt-get upgrade is nu bezig
<hansh> ik krijg het inlogscherm
<hansh> met de bovenste zwarte balk
<hansh> met de tijd er in
<trijntje> heb je opnieuw opgestart?
<hansh> ja
<hansh> nadat ik met mn wachtwoord was ingelogd
<hansh>  verdween de linker en de bovenste balk
<trijntje> doet alles het weer?
<hansh> nee
<hansh> maar het kan ook via de het uiterlijk scherm zijn
<trijntje> ok, open een terminal
<trijntje> sudo apt-get check
<trijntje> wat is daar de uitvoer van?
<hansh> noteer ik even
<hansh> als je metde muis op het bureaublad gaat staan en dan met de rechtermuisknop
<hansh> dan kan je toch kiezen vor werkbladachtergrond wijzigen
<rvdv> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<trijntje> ja
<hansh> bij auto-hide the launcher moet de keuze op aan of uit staan
<hansh> want ik had de launcher altijd gewoon links staan die verschool zich ook niet
<hansh> maar ik heb ook geen schakelaar meer
<trijntje> nee, je systeem is corrupt geraakt door het uitschakelen tijdens de upgrade en het uitschakelen met de stroomknop
<hansh> okee
<trijntje> zoals ik zei, het is waarschijnlijk makkelijker om opnieuw te installeren, maar anders moet je de uitvoer van dat commando vertellen
<hansh> okee
<hansh> ben bezig om dat met grub te proberen
<trijntje> je hoeft niet steeds via grub te gaan, je kan met ctrl + alt + f1 een terminal openen
<hansh> dat probeer ik dat even
<lotuspsychje> lol wat een gekkenhuis in release party :p
<rvdv> Blijf even van de downloadservers weg ... Kennelijk hebben ze last van een soort DoS
<lotuspsychje> rvdv: zal wel, met al die wilde users
<trijntje> nerd DoS ;) Van alle mensen die wille downloaden
<lotuspsychje> wereldwijd gratis ubuntu downen
<mrkie> hoi
<lordievader> Hallo mrkie
<mrkie> wanneer ik een venster resize met mijn muis veranderen alle kanten mee ipv alleen de rechter en de onderste kant omdat ik rechtsonder resize, dit was voorheen niet zo, hoe kan dat?
<mrkie> ubuntu 12.04
<mrkie> begrijpt iemand me?
<lordievader> mrkie: Ja, maar helaas ken ik Unity niet.
<mrkie> nu doet die het weer op de oude manier terwijl niks anders door mij is ingesteld
<mrkie> waar werk je mee dan?
<lordievader> mrkie: Kubuntu.
<mrkie> dat ken ik niet
<rvdv> kde versie van ubuntu
<mrkie> sinds ik virtualbox start gaat het vergroten en verkleinen van vensters wel weer normaal
<mrkie> het lijkt wel of die unity een tik heeft gegeven in het verleden
<mrkie> ff wat controleren
<mrkie> reboot gedaan en nu is het weer mis
<rvdv> it's out!!! /// http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<rvdv> ok nederlands hier ;) ...
<mrkie> ;)
<mrkie> doe je een clien install?
<mrkie> nieuwe installatie
<trijntje> happy 14.04 allemaal ;)
<xatr0z> hmm, ligt 't aan mij dat ik met nl.archive.ubuntu.com nog geen mogelijkheid tot upgraden krijg? met GUI ding niet, met apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade niet, en met do-release-upgrade niet
<xatr0z> ik zou een andere mirror kunnen checken ;p
<xatr0z> maar hier staat juist dat 'ie als een van de weinige in nederland up2date is: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/bit.nl.archive.ubuntu.com
<xatr0z> nu saucy btw
<xatr0z> oh, laat maar, ligt niet aan mij of aan de mirro ;p
<Igna> Hoi, is daar iemand?
<SkippersBoss> Overload on the servers betekent dat de upgrade switches nog niet geactiveerd zijn
<JasperCoenraats> weet iemand het commando om een stick te mounten?
<JasperCoenraats> id terminal
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: sudo mount /dev/<block-device> /mount/pad ?
<JasperCoenraats> lordievader: ben bezig en het gaat okee
<JasperCoenraats> dankje
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-18
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<starter> middag
<starter> ik heb bij aanmelding geen desktop, maar kom alleen in de terminal hoe krijg de desktop ?
<trijntje> starter: vertel eens wat meer over je systeem
<starter> ik heb eerder contact gehad en toen was er niks op te installeren, dat is inmiddels gelukt met een ubuntu server live cd, ik heb een oude 11 jaar pc, pentium 4 staat nu ubuntu 12.04.4 op
<trijntje> ah, met een server is het logisch dat je alleen een terminal krijgt
<trijntje> weet je welke grafische omgeving je wilt gebruiken?
<trijntje> als de pc 11 jaar oud is zou ik lubuntu aanraden
<starter> ja inderdaad
<trijntje> http://ubuntu-nl.org/afgeleiden/introductie?q=node/86
<starter> maar dat was de enige live dvd die mijn pc pakte dus ik was al happy
<trijntje> ben je al ingelogd in de terminal?
<starter> ja
<trijntje> ok, dan kan je lubuntu installeren met het volgende commando, exact overnemen
<starter> ok
<trijntje> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<starter> oooo er gebeurd wat
<trijntje> het kan wel een uurtje duren om alles te downloaden hoor. Zeker nu de servers traag zijn omdat gisteren een nieuwe versie van ubuntu is uitgekomen
<starter> ok dat is prima, ik ben al een maand bezig met het uitzoeken voor deze pc. met tussenpozen uiteraard dus ik ben al heel blij als ik verder kom
<OerHeks> mijn audio lagt als ik een paar internet pagina's opent, zeer vreemd
<effeietsanders> goedemiddag.
<OerHeks> :-)
<effeietsanders> ik heb net ubuntu 14.04 geinstalleerd op een oude PB Easynote laptop, maar bij het afsluiten blijft ie hangen.
<effeietsanders> hij geeft de melding 'wait-for-state stop/waiting'
<OerHeks> klinkt als een ACPI issue
<effeietsanders> en het logo met de verkleurende bolletjes bevriest
<effeietsanders> OerHeks: dat zegt me weinig, is het ernstig, is het iets waar ik iets aan kan doen?
<OerHeks> ACPI advanced power manegment, ik weet niet of, en hoe er wat aan te doen :-(
<OerHeks> heb je al gezocht op packard bell en jouw typenummer?
<effeietsanders> het is een vrij oude laptop, ik weet niet hoe specifiek dit soort fouten is voor deze versie van ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Komt weinig voor, acpi problemen, dacht ik.
<lordievader> effeietsanders: Je kunt acpi uitzetten en kijken of hij dan wel correct afsluit. (Als je acpi uitzet staan alle batterij bespaarende functies ook gelijk uit)
<OerHeks> en heb je by PB gekeken, of er een bios update is?
<lordievader> effeietsanders: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<OerHeks> ow dat kan je ook testen, wat lordievader aangeeft
<effeietsanders> ok
<effeietsanders> hmm, ik probeer even te snappen wat ik moet doen, de instructies zijn wat... abstract :)
<lordievader> effeietsanders: Kernel parameter meegeven, opstarten, afsluiten. Conclusies trekken.
<effeietsanders> lordievader: die eerste stap is waar ik vastloop :P moet ik dat doen terwijl ubuntu draait, en hoe
<effeietsanders> of moet ik dat tijdens het opstarten doen?
 * OerHeks overweegt Kubuntu nog eens te proberen, ubuntu is zo laggy ..
<innocuous> effeietsanders tijdens het opstarten staat hier: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelBoot
<innocuous> oh OerHeks bij mij is even snel als 13.10 (eigenlijk sneller want dit is een nieuwe install)
<OerHeks> ik kan niet vergelijken met 13.10. want ik heb nooit geupgrade
<lordievader> OerHeks: Kubuntu \o/
<innocuous> Ik moet wel zeggen dat dit best wel snelle hardware is
<innocuous> ssd i5 processor
<innocuous> 8gb ram
<OerHeks> athlonII x2 3 ghtz, 4 gb ram, nvidia gt430 en een ssd, moet rap zijn...
<OerHeks> lordievader, maar gister kreeg ik Kubuntu er niet op, wilde alleen op SDB installeren :-(
<OerHeks> vage shit
<OerHeks> nu even alle 14.04 iso's backuppen, en daarna usb aanmaken
<innocuous> athlon 2 is niet super modern he, maar in combinatie met een ssd zou het natuurlijk zeker moeten kunnen
<OerHeks> ik wil nog minimaal een jaar met deze pc doen.
<lordievader> OerHeks: Ik heb een trager ding die Kubuntu Saucy prima draait.
 * OerHeks is echt verbaasd over lag
<trijntje> vertraging in dash? Dat komt waarschijnlijk door de blur effecten. die zijn nogal duur blijkbaar
<innocuous> misschien is er iets niet goed. je hebt een nvidia kaart he. 14.04 probeert standaard de nouveau drivers
<OerHeks> ik heb de 313 driver gedaan
<OerHeks> misschien een iets oudere nemen, 304?
<innocuous> weet niet ik draai ook 313
<OerHeks> zou niet moeten bijten, dacht ik zo
<innocuous> ok ik draai zef 331
<innocuous> maar dat bedoel je misschien ook
<OerHeks> ehm ja idd
<lordievader> Is de driver ook daad werkelijk geladen? En niet de fallback?
<effeietsanders> hmm, ik heb nu wel de grub te pakken, maar het is me onduidelijk waar ik precies die acpi=off moet intypen. Moet ik die onder set root= doen, of in dezelfde regel met quiet en splash?
<effeietsanders> of moet ik onderaan een nieuwe regel beginnen met die parameter?
<OerHeks> na quiet en splash
<OerHeks> tot zover correct, nvidia driver is in use.
<innocuous> Die kun je ook weghalen, dan zie je wat er gebeurd toch?
 * OerHeks gaat booten, brb
<effeietsanders> ok
<effeietsanders> hm, ik heb neit de indruk dat hij mn edits in de boot section opslaat
<effeietsanders> ik doe vast iets totally obvious verkeerd...
<lordievader> effeietsanders: Dat doet hij ook niet.
<lordievader> effeietsanders: Aanpassingen in het grub menu gelden alleen voor die sessie.
<effeietsanders> maar zodra ik op control-x druk, begint ie dus weer opnieuw met booten, en dan is hij het dus al vergeten
<lordievader> Nee, pas in de volgende sessie.
<trijntje> effeietsanders: als het goed is niet hoor, kan je een terminal openen?
<trijntje> cat /proc/cmdline
<effeietsanders> trijntje: ik zit nu weer in de grub
<effeietsanders> dan haal ik quiet en splash weg, vervang dat door acpi=off
<trijntje> dan moet je weer hetzelfde doen als net. In ubuntu kan je dan met dat commando van mij zien of het goedgegaan is
<effeietsanders> en dan control-x, right?
<effeietsanders> ik kan ook control-c doen voor command line
<trijntje> nee, ctrl-x is om te booten toch?
<trijntje> die moet je hebben
<Tjahja> Goedendag,
<effeietsanders> ok, dat doe ik, en dan krijg ik weer grub
<OerHeks> hmm ik moet zeker mijn 2e disk afkoppelen on kubuntu te installeren ..
<effeietsanders> dan kan ik kiezen voor ubuntu, advanced options for ubuntu en memory tests
<effeietsanders> ik neem aan ubuntu gewoon
 * OerHeks krabt zijn hoofje
<Tjahja> Ik heb een desktop Dell Dimension 4550; 4 CPU, 512 RAM, 30 GB. Mijn vragen:
<Tjahja> 1.  Welke Ubuntu versie geschikt ?
<Tjahja> 2. Kan Ubuntu 10.04.2-desktop-i368 hierop draaien ?
<trijntje> lubuntu
<OerHeks> 512 mb, dan zou ik xubuntu kiezen
<effeietsanders> maar tijdens het booten is ie volgens mij wel gewoon quiet...
<trijntje> nee, ubuntu 10.04 wordt niet meer ondersteund
<Tjahja> welke versie
<Mickeytje> ik zou gewoon de nieuwste versie nemen
<Mickeytje> en xfce draaien
 * Mickeytje doet het namelijk op een plek
<Mickeytje> bijna dezelfde specs
<Mickeytje> maar ehh
<Mickeytje> holy mother of jezus, wat een museum stuk :P
<trijntje> is lubuntu niet nog net iets lichter dan xubuntu?
<effeietsanders> trijntje: ok, ik heb nu geboot zoals je zei, en de terminal zegt dat hij geboot is met quiet, splash beide aan, en zonder acpi=off
<innocuous> trijntje ja lubuntu is lichter dan xubuntu
<effeietsanders> dus ik doe toch iets verkeerd na het instellen van de bootparameters :)
<trijntje> effeietsanders: dan is er iets misgegaan ja
<innocuous> lubuntu is iets minder gebruiksvriendelijk dan xubuntu, maar dat valt wel mee
<trijntje> innocuous: hoe bedoel je?
<OerHeks> lubuntu 256 mb
<Mickeytje> dat gezeur ook met al die l'x'enz
<Mickeytje> prompt mensen voor die keuze
<innocuous> Ik heb lubuntu 14.04 nog niet gebruikt, maar bijvoorbeeld geluid harder/zachter geeft je een link naar een terminal met alsamixer ering
<Mickeytje> spawn iemand op de cli en laat men daar kiezen voor de packages
<innocuous> dat werkt wel, maar is voor mijn moeder bijv niet direct duidelijk
<innocuous> Dat was in lubuntu 13.10 btw
<trijntje> innocuous: volgens mij is dat al lang niet meer zo. Ik gebruik lubuntu op mn laptopje en je kan gewoon met het volume applet het geluid instellen
<trijntje> effeietsanders: probeer het nog een keer zou ik zeggen, en probeer nu op f10 te drukken ipv ctrl-x
<innocuous> ok wacht ik check ik heb hier ook een laptop met lubuntu 13.10
<innocuous> effeietsanders: hier staan kernel boot opties ook best duidelijk uitgelegd: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19486/how-do-i-add-a-kernel-boot-parameter
<effeietsanders> innocuous: het probleem is dat als ik dat doe, ik tijdens het booten dus gelijk weer in grub terugkom
<effeietsanders> en volgens mij is ie dan alle aanpassingen alweer vergeten
<innocuous> effeietsanders,  nou probeer dan de tweede manier
<effeietsanders> permanent?
<innocuous> semi permanent je kan het altijd weer terug veranderen...
<trijntje> effeietsanders: wacht even, dus de pc crasht als je acpi=off invoert?
<trijntje> dat is wel wat anders dan dat het niet werkt
<effeietsanders> nee hoor, als ik het invoer, boot ie gewoon vanaf nul
<effeietsanders> dus ik krijg weer het bios scherm enzo
<effeietsanders> en hij schiet gelijk de grub in
<trijntje> dat is een crash, want hij hoort gewoon ubuntu te booten
<effeietsanders> zonder shift in te drukken
<effeietsanders> ok
<trijntje> ja, als het opstarten niet lukt reboot je naar grub
<effeietsanders> ok, ik herkende het neit als een crash :)
<innocuous> ok trijntje: je hebt gelijk :) maar als je klikt op volume control settings in lubuntu 13.10 kom je wel degelijk in alsamixer terecht. En dat is bijvoorbeeld wel nodig als je je microfoon harder of zachter wil zetten.
<innocuous> Het volume applet regelt echt alleen het geluid
<trijntje> innocuous: ah vandaar, zo ver was ik nog niet gekomen ;)
<effeietsanders> trijntje: ik heb m nu via de terminal aangepast met acpi=off en dan blijft ie rebooten
<effeietsanders> als in crash op crash
<trijntje> jeps, dat was te verwachten
<effeietsanders> dus hij kan niet booten met acpi=off
<effeietsanders> trijntje: enig idee waar de oorspronkelijke fout dan aan kan liggen, als we blijkbaar niet zonder acpi kunnen opstarten?
<effeietsanders> (oorspronkelijke probleem was dat hij niet volledig wil afsluiten als je via afsluiten doet, bij rebooten werkt het wel)
<trijntje> effeietsanders: nee, ik heb daar geen ervaring mee, sorry. Misschien dat andere mensen hier je kunnen helpen. Misschien zijn er nog andere acpi= instellingen die je kan proberen
 * effeietsanders kijkt lordievader aan
 * trijntje is er vandoor
<effeietsanders> bedankt zover trijntje !
<innocuous> effeietsanders, vaag herrinner ik me dat acpi=noirq soms helpt met shutdown problemen
<effeietsanders> innocuous: ok, ik zal het zo even proberen, thanks
<starter> lubuntu is geinstalleerd en nu
<effeietsanders> innocuous: nope, ook met noirq start ie niet op
<innocuous> effeietsanders, nou ja was het proberen waard
<effeietsanders> mhm
<effeietsanders> maar zou het ook aan iets anders dan acpi kunnen liggen? Of is de kans groter als ik het op #ubuntu vraag?
<innocuous> ik heb ooit een probleem met een computer die niet kon afsluiten zo opgelost
<innocuous> ipv #ubuntu zou ik google proberen :)
<effeietsanders> nja, google heeft me so far nog weinig geholpen helaas, ik weet te weinig van het probleem af
<innocuous> effeietsanders, http://askubuntu.com/search?q=cannot+shutdown
<innocuous> askubuntu is een erg goede plek om oplossingen voor ubuntu problemen te vinden.
<lordievader> effeietsanders: Op die pagina die ik je had gegeven staan meer opties om acpi te debuggen.
<effeietsanders> lordievader: die gaan ervanuit 'if acpi=off allows your system to boot' wat niet het geval is
<effeietsanders> dus ik ging ervanuit dat die niet relevant waren?
<lordievader> effeietsanders: Hmm, dat is best wel vreemd. Meestal is het andersom.
<effeietsanders> ik ga nog wel proberen grub te updaten, maar het is een fresh install van ubuntu 14.4 ...
<effeietsanders> dus ik neem eigenlijk aan dat dat het niet zal zijn
<effeietsanders> nope
<effeietsanders> btw, als ik shutdown -p probeer, krijg ik de melding dat dat geen optie is
<effeietsanders> hoewel het als suggestie wordt gegeven - ik neem aan dat dat vanwege de versie is
<effeietsanders> lordievader: innocuous weten jullie of het /schadelijk/ is om structureel dan maar via de power knop de boel uit te zetten wanneer het vastgelopen is?
<effeietsanders> het is namelijk de pc van een tante van me, en ik moet nu een oplossing vinden, voorlopig geen tijd meer om te helpen
<effeietsanders> en zij is niet erg van het terminals openen enzo, if you get my drift :P
<lordievader> effeietsanders: Ja.
<lordievader> Helemaal als hij nog data loopt te schrijven.
<effeietsanders> heeft het dan zin om dan maar kubuntu ofzo te installeren, of draaien die wat dit soort dingen betreft op dezelfde spullen?
<innocuous> effeietsanders: ik denk dat dit weinig uit zal maken. alle buntu delen dezelfde hardware herkenning
<lordievader> effeietsanders: De core van alle Ubuntu smaken is hetzelfde.
<effeietsanders> was ik al bang voor...
<innocuous> effeietsanders,  maar wacht even: sudo shutdown -h werkt wel?
<effeietsanders> innocuous: nope, zelfde probleem
<effeietsanders> poweroff ook
<innocuous> ok
<effeietsanders> halt ook
<effeietsanders> ik vraag het even op #ubuntu, wie weet dat iemand het eerder heeft gezien, of een ander idee heeft
<innocuous> ok succes
<effeietsanders> erg bedankt iig :)
<effeietsanders> een ongerelateerde vraag: bij ubuntu hoef ik niet meer apart nog een virusscanner/firewall te installeren toch?
<effeietsanders> (in het verleden nooit gedaan, maar begin nu te twijfelen :P )
<lordievader> Firewall aanzetten is wel zinnig.
<effeietsanders> lordievader: maar die is standaard onderdeel van de installatie toch?
<Paul_> Vraag": de nieuwe Ubunto 14.04 LTS is dat de nederlandse versie?
<geurt> ...
<effeietsanders> Paul_: tijdens het installatieproces kun je de taal selecteren
<effeietsanders> ik heb 'm net geinstalleerd, en Nederlands is ondersteund
<effeietsanders> maar je moet wel even zorgen dat je toegang hebt tot internet, niet alle onderdelen zitten standaard in het Nederlands in het pakket, lijkt het
<geurt> daarnaast heb je veel meer resultaten als je op een probleem in het engels zoekt
<Paul_> oke dank je ik ben benieuwd of onder de moterkap ook besturingsprogramma's zijn vernieuwd wat ik heb op mijn Asus M92Z het nooit voor elkaar gekregen het probleem met 'ondersteboven beeld webcam bij skype goed op te lossen''
<innocuous> effeietsanders,  nee firewall zit niet in het standaard pakket gufw is goed en simpel
<Paul_> heb het beeld weer juist gekergen dmv Vido-4linux program maar het beeldresultaat werd daarna streperig
<lordievader> effeietsanders: Ja, iptables de standaard firewall is geinstalleerd. Maar staat niet aan.
<Paul_> Newbie vraag: als ik de nieuwe Ubunto install moet ik dan alles opnieuw installeren of wordt het oude Ubunto  overgeschreven?
<lordievader> innocuous: Firewall is wel standaard geinstalleerd, een grafische frontend (gufw) niet.
<innocuous> lordievader, echt waar, maar dan staat ie wel uit of niet?
<innocuous> oh ja dat zeg je hierboven al
<lordievader> innocuous: De ufw frontend is gelukkig wel geinstalleerd.
<innocuous> lordievader, ja is een stuk makkelijker dan even een iptables script maken :)
<lordievader> innocuous: Ach ja, als je iets geavanceerdere dingen wilt doen valt ufw snel af.
<Skald_9_> Ubuntu kan ook gewoon geupgrade worden naar de volgende versie, maar als hier geen gebruik van wilt maken, kan je de bestaande partitie gewoon overschrijven met de nieuwe installatie.
<Paul_> kan upgraden ook mbv de terminal?
<lordievader> Paul_: Jup: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Paul_> dank je lordievader......Is upgraden beter of new install tot slot?
<OerHeks> Paul_, doe beiden, als je fouten vind in upgrade, help je anderen ermee
<lordievader> Paul_: Ik ben zelf meestal voor een 'new install', zeker als je een aparte /home hebt.
<Paul_> oke ben al aan het dwnldn dank je
<MnCC> well my upgrade was a complete failure... so happy i made a backup
<RedDevil> heey peepz
<RedDevil> beginnende linuxgebruiker hier die iemand met netwerkervaringen heeft zoekt
<lordievader> Hallo RedDevil, wat is precies je probleem?
<RedDevil> vergeef me voor het feit dat dat geen prachtige nederlandse volzin is, maar je begrijpt wat ik bedoel
<RedDevil> hey lordievader
<RedDevil> ik heb een nieuwe pc gebouwd.. dualboot gemaakt windows en ubuntu studio op aparte partities
<RedDevil> windows heeft wel netwerk en ubuntu studio niet
<lordievader> RedDevil: Hoe ziet je netwerk setup eruit?
<RedDevil> uhmm.. enorm knullig.. alles op de modem gejast.. dat moet nog beter in de toekomst maargoed.. : een modem met 3 harde schijven op het netwerk en de internetverbindingen naar mijn huisgenoten toe
<RedDevil> en natuurlijk eentje naar mijn eigen pc toe
<RedDevil> ik weet dat je eigenlijk alle apparaten een eigen adres moet geven, maar ik heb me er nooit in verdiept en eigenlijk loopt alles op de automatische piloot
<RedDevil> nu ontkom ik er niet aan
<lordievader> Met modem bedoel je router denk ik?
<RedDevil> sorry.. idd ik bedoel de router
<lordievader> Doet die aan DHCP?
<RedDevil> ik gok op.. ja?
<RedDevil> hoe zie ik dat?
<RedDevil> sorry.. ben een enorme noob met netwerken
<lordievader> RedDevil: Voor de meeste consumer grade routers staat het standaard aan, als je het niet uit hebt gezet staat het vast nog aan.
<lordievader> Heeft je linux pc een ip gekregen?
<RedDevil> dan staat het aan
<RedDevil> yes.. heb ik gecheckt in de terminalvenster
<lordievader> Oke, kun je je router pingen?
<RedDevil> wil ik best even proberen.. maar heb geen idee wat de comandlines zijn..
<RedDevil> en ik zit nu ook op een draadloos netwerk van de buren zonder wachtwoord
<RedDevil> want het wifi signaal geeft ook een foutmelding.. sterker nog.. als ik daar mee rommel gooit ie alle draadloze verbindingen eruit
<RedDevil> moet ik opnieuw opstarten om weer alle netwerken te zien
<RedDevil> dus als ik nu ping dan krijg ik de router van de buren toch?
<lordievader> RedDevil: Je weet dat mee hoppen op een onbeveiligd netwerk zonder toestemming illegaal is?
<lordievader> Overigens het makkelijkst is een kabel gebruiken ;)
<RedDevil> uuh ja.. dat weet ik.. maar dit is verreweg het simpelst omdat ik anders met iemand in windows moet praten en dan in ubuntu moet aanpassen
<RedDevil> ja, tuurlijk altijd een kabel.. maar dat is juist het probleem.. er komt niets binnen via de kabel
<RedDevil> hij ziet de kabel niet
<lordievader> Hoe weet je dat?
<RedDevil> maar ik las op een forum dat het bij dualboot soms voor komt dat de router de verbinding aan de netwerkkaart in windows toekent, en dat dan ubuntu buiten de boot valt.
<lordievader> Dat is onzin.
<lordievader> Je router maakt het geen fluit uit welk OS er wordt gedraait.
<RedDevil> gebeurt niets met die hele kabel.. geen herkenning dat er iets is als ik m inplug of uitplug. geen herkenning van de netwerkschijven etc
<RedDevil> okee.. goed om te weten!
<lordievader> Heb je een tweede pc waarop je deze chat open kunt houden?
<RedDevil> aan de hardware ligt het dus niet want in windows werkt alles naar behoren
<RedDevil> nee die ligt aan gort.
<RedDevil> kun je me instructies geven? kan ik altijd terugkomen
<lordievader> Ik wil liever output zien ;)
<RedDevil> ok! top  hoe creer ik de output voor je?
<lordievader> Vandaar de twee computers...
<RedDevil> had ik dan alles voor je over moeten typen?
<lordievader> Gebaseerd op output van bijv. 'ip a s' kan ik advies geven.
<RedDevil> oooh zo bedoel je
<RedDevil> sorry.. ik dacht dat je een log bedoelde ofzo
<RedDevil> ff denken hoe ik je dit aan kan bieden dan
<RedDevil> het enige wat ik verder heb is een iphone, maar die leest geen irc
<lordievader> RedDevil: Dat dacht je ;)
<lordievader> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<RedDevil> ok! BRB
<RedDevil_> Eeey!
<RedDevil> ok! cool works
<RedDevil_> =D
<RedDevil> de digitale equivelent van in jezelf praten dus..
<RedDevil> maargoed! Lordivader: watvoor output heb je nodig?
<OerHeks> ifconfig
<lordievader> Ten eerste: ip a s
<lordievader> Staat daar eth0 bij? Zo ja welk ip adres?
<RedDevil> ok en dan op mijn eigen netwerk neem ik aan toch?
<lordievader> Yes, met kabel (preferably)
<Paul__> hallo mensen
<RedDevil__> lordvader: ik krijg het volgende
<RedDevil__> marco@RedDevil:~$ ip a s 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN      link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00     inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo     inet6 ::1/128 scope host         valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever 2: wlan0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state DOWN qlen 1000     link/ether dc:85:de:2c:a9:97 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff     inet 192.168.0.111/24 b
<lordievader> Je wlan staat nog aan ;) Maar ik zie geen eth0 terug.
<Paul__> weet iemand als ik Unibootin gebruik voor mn USB er staat nergens versie 14-04 bij wleke kan ik kiezen of maakt dat niks uit?
<OerHeks> dat wil hij toch, via wlan naar zijn eigen wifi ?
<RedDevil__> wifi maakt me niet uit.. ik zit liever op de kabel
<Paul__> ik zie bv 12.04 netinstall
<lordievader> RedDevil__: Wat geeft "lspci |grep Ethernet" terug?
<OerHeks> Paul__, gebruik de 2e optie, waar je een iso kan kiezen die je zelf gedownload hebt
<RedDevil__> brb
<Paul__> oke thks be benieuwd of install voor 00 uur nog lukt
<OerHeks> hmm het kan, maar de servers rooken momenteel :-D
<OerHeks> wreed zoveel terrabitjes
<lordievader> Paul__: Als je een iso al hebt, vast. Ubu kan binnen 15 min geinstalleerd zijn ;)
<OerHeks> download via torrent iig om de servers te ontlasten
<lordievader> (Config tijd niet meegenomen)
<Paul__> ja maar ik was net hier (chat) en niks lukte
<OerHeks> dan kan je 10 mb/s halen.
<Paul__> kreeg tip van Smile om Unetbootin te gebruiken
<RedDevil> lspci |grep Ethernet geeft het volgende:
<RedDevil> 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection I217-V (rev 04) 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation I210 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)
<OerHeks> unetbootin voor windows/mac idd. voor linux zou ik gewoon de usbcreator gebruiken
<lordievader> OerHeks: Waarom niet daar ook unetbootin?
<Paul__> Ik gebruikte net Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.2
<lordievader> RedDevil__: Oke, mooi ding bestaat. Probeer eens: sudo ip l s eth0 up&&dhclient eth0
<Paul__> die ging goed voor versie 12 maar een en al ellende op versie 2014
<OerHeks> usbcreator is al aanwezig?
 * OerHeks heeft een gevecht met Kubuntu-installer
<lordievader> OerHeks: Waar loopt die stuk?
<Paul__> ik ga het nog proberen de usb stick wordt al opgezet
<OerHeks> hoe ik ook mijn disken in volgorde zet, Kubuntu wil alleen installeren op sdb
<Paul__> de install ging maar muis deed niks op mn laptop en ook geen toetsenboard werking
<OerHeks> hij ziet sda niet.
<RedDevil_> sudo ip l s eth0 geeft het volgende:
<RedDevil_> Cannot find device "eth0"
<Paul__> ik moest zelf seen ''Hard Down'' doen aiiiii
<lordievader> OerHeks: fdisk/parted ook niet?
<OerHeks> ja, in live mode wel.
<OerHeks> geen uefi gedoe, gelukkig.
<lordievader> OerHeks: gpt?
<Paul__> vreemd unibootin doet al meer dan 5 min erover
<Paul__> hij zit niet eens op de helft
<lordievader> RedDevil_: Lovely. Laten we eens kijken of hij een driver heeft: lspci -k|grep -A2 Ethernet
<Paul__> 5 % maar
<OerHeks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7276626/
<Paul__> raar volgens mij zit hij vast
<RedDevil_> 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection I217-V (rev 04) 	Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 2046 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #2 (rev 04) -- 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation I210 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03) 	Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 2046
<Paul__> gaat lekker met installen lijkt wel of de 14-04 file defect is
<RedDevil_> zou het zo simpel zijn?
<OerHeks> Paul__, de usb creator kan soms lijken stil te staan, dit is niet zo, als je het lampje op je usb ziet knipperen
<lordievader> RedDevil_: Die lijkt geen driver te hebben.
<lordievader> OerHeks: Allebei geen gpt, fdisk vind gpt niet leuk.
<RedDevil_> ok. driver downloaden van intel?
<lordievader> RedDevil_: Hold on.
<OerHeks> het is ook curieus lordievader , want ik heb nu ubuntu 14.04 er kaal op gezet. dat werkt wel dus.
<RedDevil_> tuurlijk.. ik heb de tijd .. =)
<OerHeks> maar ik wil Kubuntu ( en ubuntu 32 bit in vm)
<OerHeks> en niet kubuntu-desktop installeren als oplossing :-(
<OerHeks> dus, fiets maar langs, dan kan je het zelf zien, ik maak wel pizza
<lordievader> RedDevil_: sudo modprobe igb&&ip l s eth0 up
<lordievader> RedDevil_: Geeft het nog errors?
<lordievader> OerHeks: debootstrap? Of een Ubu-server install?
<RedDevil_> ja hij kan hem nog steeds niet vinden
<lordievader> RedDevil_: Oeh, welke error, ik ben namelijk een sudo vergeten...
<RedDevil_> Cannot find device "eth0"
<lordievader> RedDevil_: Hmpf, kun je nogmaals "lspci -k|grep -A2 Ethernet" bekijken?
<RedDevil_> 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection I217-V (rev 04) 	Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 2046 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #2 (rev 04) -- 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation I210 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03) 	Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 2046
<RedDevil_> zelfde als net
<lordievader> RedDevil_: Welke versie van Ubuntu draai je?
<RedDevil_> Ubuntu studio 12.04
<lordievader> Iemand hier [1] op Debian moest zijn e1000e driver updaten namelijk. [1] http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=112327
<RedDevil_> ja, die heb ik ook gedownload
<RedDevil_> maar ik weet niet hoe ik die moet installeren
<lordievader> RedDevil_: Welk versietje krijg je hieruit: modinfo e1000e|grep "version:"
<RedDevil_> 1.5.1-k
<RedDevil_> overige info ook belangrijk?
<lordievader> Nee. Hoe nieuw is die pc?
<lordievader> FYI: In Saucy zit 2.3.2-k.
<RedDevil_> 2 weken geleden gebouwd
<RedDevil_> ok. maar die was beta toch?
<lordievader> Dan denk ik dat de chipset simpelweg niet door de driver wordt ondersteund.
<lordievader> RedDevil_: Saucy? Nee, die is nu alweer oud. Huidig is Trusty (gister uitgekomen).
<lordievader> RedDevil_: Ik zou als ik jou was een reinstall naar Trusty doen.
<lordievader> Je zult vast veel baat hebben met de 3.11 kernel v.s. de 3.2(?) kernel van Precise.
<RedDevil_> ooh ohja.. trusty was beta.. maar ik heb voor 12.04 gekozen omdat ik had gelezen dat die een langere termijn ondersteuning had
<lordievader> Trusty was beta, tot gister ;)
<RedDevil_> wat is een kernel?
<RedDevil_> ja precies
<RedDevil_> okee.. dus trusty downloaden en dan hopen dat de chipset word ondersteund?
<lordievader> De kernel is het hart van het systeem, die gaat over de interactie van hardware met hogergelegen onderdelen van het systeem.
<lordievader> Trusty is overigens ook een LTS, heeft dus ook 5 jaar support.
<RedDevil_> ok prima
<lordievader> RedDevil_: Je kunt een live cd pakken en kijken of daar de driver wel wordt geladen.
<RedDevil_> nee, heb ik gedaan maar werkt ook niet
<lordievader> En of eth0 dan wel in "ip a s" voorkomt.
<lordievader> Define 'werkt niet'.
<RedDevil_> sorry.. =P lekentaal
<RedDevil_> met de live cd kreeg ik ook geen herkenning dat er een netwerk was
<RedDevil_> maar toch blijft het raar
<RedDevil_> want ik heb dus dat netwerk via de kabel, maar hetzelfde netwerk via de wifi.. de wifi accepteert ie het wachtwoord niet van. maar op dit netwerk van de buren gaat het wel
<RedDevil_> ik heb overigens een prima relatie met mijn buren hoor..
<RedDevil_> ik weet zeker dat het wachtwoord goed is van de wifi
<lordievader> Ik raad mensen met wifi problemen altijd aan een keer wpa_supplicant te gebruiken, die geeft meer debug info.
<RedDevil_> ok. heeft het zin om dat nu even te doen? of ben je me al zat? =P
<OerHeks> router resetten kan soms vreemde issues oplossen.
<RedDevil_> of moet ik nog even proberen om die driver van intel te installeren?
<lordievader> Laten we dat doen, klinkt wel lollig :)
<lordievader> De instructies lijken redelijk duidelijk, toch?
<RedDevil_> yes. komt goed
<RedDevil_> router heb ik al een paar keer gereset.
<OerHeks> oke,dat is dan uitgesloten.
<RedDevil_> overigens dank voor alle ondersteuning
<OerHeks> Doen we graag, en als we het goed uitleggen, geef jij het goed door :-)
<OerHeks> scheelt héééél veel werk :-P
<RedDevil_> ja, precies.. ik heb een stagiere lopen die nu ook allemaal wil weten hoe het werkt
<lordievader> :)
<RedDevil_> hey ik wil dus die driver uitpakken is usr/local/src, maar ik heb geen rechten daarvoor..
<lordievader> RedDevil_: Zet er 'sudo' voor.
<lordievader> Hmm, ben ik nu ook een x86 kernel aan het bakken?
<RedDevil_> oohja.. ik doe het via de bestandsbeheer.. maar dat werkt dus niet
<OerHeks> sudo cp of sudo mv
<RedDevil_> maar was is de commandline dan van kopieren en plakken?
<RedDevil_> (-_-) je begrijpt... de ballen verstand
<lordievader> ctrl + shift + c / ctrl + shift + v
<OerHeks> hmm je kan vanuit terminal ook nautilus aanroepen, niet met sudo, maar" gksudo nautilus &  "
<OerHeks> die & geeft terminalprompt weer vrij, niet sluiten want dan sluit nautilus ook weer
<RedDevil_> wat is nautilus?
<OerHeks> je filemanager
<RedDevil_> ooh okee
<lordievader> Welke DE gebruikt Studio eigenlijk? Unity?
<OerHeks> ....
<OerHeks> oeps, ubuntu studio gebruikt xfce
 * OerHeks gaat op strafbankje zitten
<RedDevil_> ik begrijp niet hoe de terminal correspondeert met nautilus
<lordievader> OerHeks: Niet gnome? Gezien de manifest: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/dvd/pending/trusty-dvd-amd64.manifest
<RedDevil_> ja, de naam gnome zie ik wel voorbij komen soms
<OerHeks> xfdesktop4	4.11.6-1ubuntu1
<OerHeks> dus thunar ?
<lordievader> Never mind... Wellicht wordt het tijd dat ik naar bed ga.
<lordievader> Ik zou het gewoon via de terminal doen, RedDevil_
<RedDevil_> ja graag
<RedDevil_> maar hoe?
<RedDevil_> ik ga een site zoeken die jip en janneke kopieren bestanden in de terminal uitlegt
<RedDevil_> dank voor jullie hulp!
<RedDevil_> wellicht tot ziens
<lordievader> RedDevil_: De uitleg staat op dat forum gegeven.
<lordievader> sudo cp e1000e-3.0.4.tar.gz /usr/local/src/&& cd /usr/local/src/&& sudo tar xzvf e1000e-3.0.4.tar.gz
<lordievader> Er hiervanuit gaande dat je versie 3.0.4 hebt.
<lordievader> Anders 3.0.4 vervangen met jouw versie.
<RedDevil_> ja, heb ik gezien.. maar ik krijg die driver dus al niet in usr/local/src
<lordievader> ^ daarmee wel ;)
<RedDevil_> ik heb de 3.0.4 versie..
<RedDevil_> nee. ik krijg een melding dat ik niet gemachtigd ben om in die map te rommelen
<RedDevil_> wacht....
<RedDevil_> dit is dom
<RedDevil_> ik ben dom
<lordievader> Dat zijn we allemaal ;)
<lordievader> Ik heb net leuk voor iedere arch know to man een kernel gecompileerd...
<RedDevil_> pfff.. een zee aan foutmeldingen met die driver
<RedDevil_> ik wil zoals hij zegt die file in usr/local/src uitpakken
<RedDevil_> maar plakken is grijs.. en direct uitpakken is niet mogelijk omdat hij zegt dat ik geen rechten heb
<RedDevil_> dus het moet via de terminal met sudo ervoor begrijp ik
<lordievader> Wat probeer je precies te doen?
<RedDevil_> hahaha.. ik probeer de instructies van die site te volgen
<lordievader> Dat snap ik, maar waar loopt het stuk?
<RedDevil_> nou.. ik heb dat ding gedownload en uitgepakt in home/marco/downloads
<RedDevil_> dus dat uitgepakte mapje moet nu volgens instructies naar usr/local/src... en daar loopt het stuk
<lordievader> Oke, in een terminal: cd /usr/local/src
<lordievader> Waar heb je hem heen gedownload? ~/Downloads?
<RedDevil_> yes
<RedDevil_> staat de ~ voor "persoonlijke map"?
<lordievader>  RedDevil_ Jup
<RedDevil_> ok top
<lordievader> Oke als het goed is zit je nu in /usr/local/src
<RedDevil_> klopt
<lordievader> Voer dan sudo tar xzvf ~/Downloads/e1000e-3.0.4.tar.gz"
<lordievader> Voer dan "sudo tar xzvf ~/Downloads/e1000e-3.0.4.tar.gz" uit*
<RedDevil_> aaah.. =)
<RedDevil_> whoohoo! =P
<RedDevil_> waar staat de xzvf voor dan eigenlijk?
<lordievader> Lees de man page van tar ;): man tar
<RedDevil_> okee is goed
<RedDevil_> maar nu staat het in usr/local/src
<RedDevil_> klopt dat?
<lordievader> /usr/local/src, ja.
<RedDevil_> dus ik dacht we hebben een variatie geprobeert op die kerel zijn eerst command
<RedDevil_> okee dus ik wil verder met rmmod e1000e
<RedDevil_> krijg ik weer een foutmelding
<RedDevil_> ERROR: Module e1000e does not exist in /proc/modules
<lordievader> Dat klopt wel, hij is niet geladen.
<RedDevil_> ooh okee
<RedDevil_> volgende command dan
<lordievader> Voor die dingen heb je weer sudo nodig. De instructies gaan uit van een root shell.
<RedDevil_> okee.. is het niet beter dat ik dan in een root shell ga werken?
<lordievader> Mogelijk, maar dan heb je wel kans dat je het flink kunt verprutsen.
<RedDevil_> hahaha.. =P okee dat komt later wel dan
<RedDevil_> ok dus dan word het sudo rmmod e1000e?
<RedDevil_> of kon ik die overslaan omdat hij niet geladen was?
<lordievader> Jup, lekker overslaan ;)
<RedDevil_> top
<RedDevil_> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd        De status informatie wordt gelezen... Klaar Pakket linux-headers-amd64 is niet beschikbaar, hoewel er naar verwezen wordt door een ander pakket. Mogelijk betekent dit dat het pakket ontbreekt, verouderd is, of enkel beschikbaar is van een andere bron
<lordievader> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<RedDevil_> wauw
<RedDevil_> hoe weet jij dat zo?
<lordievader> apt-cache ;)
<OerHeks> is het niet > sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<lordievader> En wat ervaring.
<lordievader> OerHeks: Als het goed is verwijst ^ daar naartoe.
<lordievader> Meta package gok ik.
<OerHeks> ow netjes, metapackage?
<OerHeks> dan is die flauwe omweg opgelost .. met dezelfde code waarschijnlijk ;-)
<lordievader> Op een Saucy bak: Depends: linux-headers-3.11.0-19-generic
<lordievader> Volgens mij is dat ook de manier om de kernel te upgraden, metapackage een andere dep geven ;)
<RedDevil_> je geeft dus een code om alles in een keer te doen
<OerHeks> die 'code'geeft altijd de juister header package die bij je huidige kernel hoort.
<RedDevil_> nu de eth0 verifieren?
<lordievader> Heb je de driver al gecompileerd?
<RedDevil_> ik heb alleen die cache line van jou doorgevoerd
<RedDevil_> moet ik ook nog make install doen enzo?
<lordievader> Oeh, installeer eerst build-essential: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<RedDevil_> ok!  waar is die voor?
<lordievader> Installeert tools die je nodig hebt om te compileren.
<OerHeks> build tools.
<lordievader> Daarna: sudo make -j $(echo "$(cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep processor|tail -n1|awk '{print $3}')+1"|bc)
<RedDevil_> ok
<RedDevil_> heb ik nu gecompileerd?
<OerHeks> jups
<RedDevil_> top
<RedDevil_> dus nu de eth0 verifieren dan
<lordievader> En nu installeren: sudo make install
<RedDevil_> ooh okee... ja die sloeg ik ff over
<OerHeks> die maakt een .deb :-)
<RedDevil_> wat doet een .deb?
<lordievader> OerHeks: Niet.
<OerHeks> ow ...
<lordievader> make install, zet de gecompileerde dingen op de juiste plek.
<RedDevil_> geeft niets hoor oerheks.. ik zou dezelde fout gemaakt hebben
<lordievader> Vaak wordt 'make' vanuit build/ uitgevoerd. Zodat daar een local build staat.
<RedDevil_> =P
<lordievader> RedDevil_: Wat geeft "modinfo e1000e|grep version:" nu?
<lordievader> debuild maakt eerder packages ;)
<RedDevil_> ERROR: modinfo: could not find module e10001
<RedDevil_> oh kut
<RedDevil_> typfout
<RedDevil_> version:        3.0.4-NAPI srcversion:     B86187D504664D50DF59C36 vermagic:       3.2.0-60-lowlatency SMP preempt mod_unload modversions
<lordievader> Let een beetje op het taalgebruik, maargoed versie 3.0.4 :D
<RedDevil_> excuses.. macht der gewoonte
<lordievader> sudo modprobe e1000e&&ip a s
<RedDevil_> 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN      link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00     inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo     inet6 ::1/128 scope host         valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever 2: wlan0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP qlen 1000     link/ether dc:85:de:2c:a9:97 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff     inet 192.168.1.48/24 brd 192.168.1.255 scope global w
<RedDevil_> dit is goed toch?
<lordievader> Hmm, still no eth0.
<RedDevil_> een wlan0 en een eth0
<RedDevil_> jawel bij 3
<lordievader> Dan is die weggevallen, maargoed: sudo ip l s eth0 up&&sudo dhclient eth0
<RedDevil_> 3: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN qlen 1000     link/ether 00:22:4d:ab:50:9b brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<lordievader> Wat leuk mijn oude laptop wil niet vanaf een gpt disk booten...
<RedDevil_> nu moet ie heel lang nadenken
<RedDevil_> ohnee.. ik kan gewoon typen
<RedDevil_> uuhmm ik krijg geen marco@RedDevil:~$ meer
<lordievader> dhclient kan even duren.
<RedDevil_> hij vroeg om mijn wachtwoord.. dat gaf ik en toen niets
<lordievader> \o/ Whoo een "disk_toggle pmbr_boot" in parted fixed it :D
<lordievader> Heh, prut. Kernel panic.
<lordievader> Ga ik morgen wel mee klooien.
<lordievader> RedDevil_: Als het goed is krijg je nu een ip van je router. Je zou dan ook gelijk network access moeten hebben.
<lordievader> Zo niet, kunnen we morgen wel weer verder klooien.
<RedDevil_> nee ik heb nog niets.. alleen een het groene vierkante cursor van de terminal en ik kan gewoon tyepen
<RedDevil_> typen*
<RedDevil_> ja, t is leuk geweest
<lordievader> Met ctrl + c kun je het process afbreken. Wellicht dat OerHeks nog wakker is en je verder kan helpen. Ik ga naar bed.
<lordievader> Slaap lekker.
<RedDevil_> de driver is iig geinstalleerd toch?
<RedDevil_> okee.. superbedankt voor alles
<RedDevil_> heel wat bijgeleerd
<RedDevil_> weltrusten
<RedDevil_> oerheks?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-19
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Mustangman1966> Goedemorgen, vraag, ik heb ubuntu 14.04, maar ik wil mijn bestanden van ubuntu one downloaden, de app is er niet meer voor 14.04, hoe doe ik complete mappen in 1x downloaden?
<Paul_> goedemiddag mensen\
<Paul_> vraag.......Gisteravond ben ik bezig geweest om de nieuwe Ubuntu te installen op mijn asus laptop
<Paul_> ik had umbunto 2012 dar succes op draaien
<Paul_> ehter met die van 2014 gaat het mis
<Paul_> echter sorry
<Paul_> 3 x opnieuw geplaatst
<Paul_> iso opnieuw gedownload
<Paul_> gekozen voor schone instal
<lordievader> Paul_: Waar ging het mis?
<Paul_> als ubunto klaar was met instal en ik moest rebooten had ik het bekende rode scherm maar de buis haperde of zat vast\
<Paul_> terminal werkte niet
<Paul_> of de muispijl verschijnt niet\
<lordievader> Wat voor een grafische kaart zit er in die pc?
<Paul_> viel me op dat bij eerste reboot ubunto zegt dat hij beplaaade drivers mist maar dat scherm was na 5 sec weer weg\
<Paul_> laptop asus
<Paul_> mmmmm ff kijken\
<Paul_> asus z 92 M
<Paul_> amd sempront3400+ processor\ 2 Gb memory\
<lordievader> Paul_: Handiger is: lscpi -k|grep -A2 VGA
<lordievader> ;)
<Paul_> grafisch ......eff zoeken
<Paul_> hallo Lordie ;-)
<Paul_> helaas doet de terminal het niet
<lordievader> Paul_: Pak je een live-cd/usb ;)
<Paul_> crt + Alt ebn dan T gebeurd er niks\
<Paul_> ik hd een usb
<Paul_> zelfde manier gedaan ls 2012 versie met usb
<lordievader> Paul_: ctrl + alt + f1, krijg je tty1 ;)
<Paul_> ik had een usb gemaakt met het iso bestand hier op de site
<Paul_> lordie ik heb nu zwart scherm na die f1 tip\
<Paul_> linksboven staat een cursor streepje (niet knipperend)
<lordievader> Geen login promt? Zit je eigenlijk in een live-environment of niet?
<Paul_> nu ...de usb stick is eruit en ik moest opnieuw opstarten omdat ik de melding kreeg dat install klaar was
<Paul_> heb op google grafishe kaart gevonden welke in de laptop zou zitten het is een GeForce Go 6100
<Paul_> stappen ondernomen zijn dus..........boot sub stick gemaakt...lptop opgestart gekozen voor install Ubuntu.....gekozen voor install clean met internet update.......
<Paul_> ik heb eerder versie 2012 succesvol geplaatst mar toen had ik de ln kbel niet aangesloten.,,,,,,,,,,,,,het lukte toen wel ,is dat een idee??
<Paul_> LAN kabel
<Paul_> de latop staat naat me ik zit nu op een andere pc te typen uiteraard
<Paul_> laptop
<Paul_> sorry voor haast typefouten
<lordievader> Paul_: Ik heb je er al op gewezen hoe je kan zien welke kaart er echt in je systeem zit (ook welke driver er wordt gebruikt).
<Paul_> jep ik ga hem opstarten in windows 7 want er gebeurd niets
<Paul_> sorry voor het woord Windows :-)
<Paul_> ik moet helaas daarvoor een Hard Down doen
<Paul_> heb systeeminfo scherm nu voor me er staat Nvidia Geforce Go 6100
<Paul_> Windows werkt wel dus hardware is in orde
<Paul_> Ik ga de oude Iso installen..2012........toen werkte alles prima........en daarna upgraden via de terminal......ik weet het anders ook niet meer
<Paul_> iemand verder een beter idee?
<lordievader> Wellicht, maar ben je bereid te luisteren?
<Paul_> ja hoor zeg het maar
<lordievader> Als je je Trusty install opstart waar kom je dan uit?
<Paul_> ik kon slecteren tussen Ubunto proberen of installeren
<lordievader> Je had hem toch al 3~4 keer geinstaleerd?
<Paul_> jep omdat het mis ging
<lordievader> Dus nogmaals de vraag: Als je je Trusty install opstart waar kom je dan uit?
<Paul_> ik kwam uit op nederlandse versie en dan opties om te installeren\
<lordievader> Niet op een inlog scherm?
<Paul_> nee
<lordievader> Zwart scherm?
<Paul_> nee
<Paul_> ik heb de ubuntu 14-04 desktop i 386 file gedownload en dus via Unetbootin op usb stick gezet
<lordievader> Kun je een duidelijke probleem omschrijving geven.
<lordievader> Ik ben de draad kwijt namelijk.
<Paul_> kan oke\
<Paul_> Ik had ubunto 2012 op de laptop..draaide super...ik heb op dezelfde manier van installatie de 14-04 geprobeerd erop te zetten.....echter het resulaat is dat ik het bekende rode ubuntu scherm krijg met pictogr maar de muis en tooetsenboard niet juist werken
<lordievader> Ah, ik dacht dat je grafische problemen had. kb+muis is het enige?
<Paul_> nou en dus kan ik niks
<Paul_> niet eens afsluiten
<lordievader> En als je op ctrl+alt+f1 druk krijg je dan een login promt?
<Paul_> ik krijg dan een cursor te zien\
<lordievader> Niet iets a-la: http://360percents.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/tty1.png
<Paul_> nee alleen een cursorstreepje links bovenin scherm
<lordievader> Oke, op tty2 ook niks?
<lordievader> (ctrl + alt + f2)
<Paul_> Lordie er gebeurd dan niets op tty2
<lordievader> Heb je een login promt op tty2?
<Paul_> nee lordie het scherm blijft op buroblad staan
<lordievader> Ah juist, start hem eens op in recovery modus.
<Paul_> ok
<Paul_> heb nu gedaan zit in recvery startscherm
<Paul_> en nu zeker Grub bijwerken??
<lordievader> Nee, ik zou niet weten waarom.
<Paul_> oke wat is je tip?
<lordievader> Pak liever een root shell met networking en voer een update uit.
<Paul_> dus ROOT selectren?
<lordievader> Paul_: Eerst enable networking.
<lordievader> Daarna root shell, ja.
<lordievader> Hmm, hier heeft iemand het probleem gefixed door een ander kb te pakken: http://askubuntu.com/questions/449263/problem-with-installation-ubuntu-14-04-lts-keyboard-and-mouse-no-detected
<Paul_> dus eerst NETWORK?
<lordievader> Ja.
<Paul_> krijg opmerkinh: Doorgaan zal uw bestandsysteemopnieuw aankoppelen enz is dat een Ja??
<lordievader> Jup.
<Paul_> oke daar gaan we ;-)
<Paul_> er verscheen even witte tekst maar ben nu weer terug op het recovery start scherm\
<Paul_> nu Root slecteren?
<Paul_> Lordie mag ik dat nu doen?
<lordievader> Jup.
<Paul_> oke ik slecteer nu ROOT
<Paul_> ik moet nu het wachtwoord invullen klopt dat>\
<Paul_> ?
<lordievader> Als het goed is niet.
<Paul_> vreemd ik lees even op wat ern het invullen van het wachtwoord staat: ''Linux is momenteel niet geinstalleerd un kunt het installeren door het volgende in te typen enapst-get install user mode linux\
<lordievader> Dat is voor het eerst dat ik dat zie.
<Paul_> kijk samen worden we slimmer ;-)
<Paul_> zal ik dat eens gewoon doen dan?
<lordievader> Ach het is al stuk, waarom niet.
<Paul_> dus dan vul ik in: apt-get install user-mode-linux
<Paul_> oke hd jouw link net bekeken miss hepen we er andere mensen ook mee ik ga het nu proberen daar gaat ie
<lordievader> Ik krijg het gevoel dat jij meer problemen hebt dan alleen je kb.
<Paul_> hij laat nu van alles in\
<Paul_> er wordt nu vebiding gelegd met ene ubunto archive
<Paul_> raar krijg veel tekst met daarn het woord kernel panic\
<Paul_> laaatste woord is afgebroken
<lordievader> Yayy, het is stuk.
<lordievader> Wellicht zinnig om eens een andere flavour van Ubuntu te proberen. Xubuntu/Kubuntu of Lubuntu ofzo.
<Paul_> ik heb hem opnieuw opgestart helaas werkt niet muis zit weer vast\]
<Paul_> ga Xubunto proberen
<Paul_> moet hem nog downloaden enz dus gaat ff duren laat hier wel een bericht achter of het gelukt is bedankt Lordievader voor het meedn
<Paul_> meedenken
<lordievader> No problem.
<Paul_> Xubuntu install is aan de gang...
<OerHeks> :-)
<Paul_> lordievader...... Xubunto werkt! super!!
<Paul_> hoe krijg ik nu Ubunto via termnial geplaatst
<Paul_> terminal\
<Paul_> wat is de juiste tekst die ik daar moet invullen?
<lordievader> Paul_: Ik ken Xubuntu niet, maar ik denk ctrl + alt _ t,
<lordievader> + t*
<Fermata> Welke versie van Xubuntu heb je nu/
<Paul_> dus welke tekst vul ik in de terminal om Ubunto erbij te nemen
<Paul_> fermata laatste versie 1404
<Fermata> Ah, mooi :)
<Fermata> Ik moet 'm nog proberen.
<lordievader> Paul_: Unity meuk installeren? sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Paul_> dank je lordievader de install van ubuntu is nu aan de gang via terminal ben benieuwd of het nu wel goed gaat
<ichat> weet iemand waar de vertalingen in   Lubuntu verbeterd kunnen worden... dit >> http://nl.tinypic.com/r/33p6az6/8  ... is namelijk een zeer onpractische vertaling van:  negeer hoofdletters in bestandsnamen   (om maar één  simpel alternatief te noemen
<ichat> google schijnt erchter niet te weten waar je die vertalingen zou moeten verbeteren
<Paul_> Bedankt Lordievader voor het meehelpen ik moet echter weg en de install van Ubuntu is nog aan de gang
<OerHeks> Ik dacht dat het nederlandse vertaalteam alle desktops deed > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam
<Paul_> ik zal zeker hier doorgeven of het gelukt is later op de dag
<OerHeks> ichat, vraag trijntje als die terug is van paaseitjes zoeken
<Paul_> ciao! en nogmaals dank
<OerHeks> Succces Paul_
<Paul_> bedankt iedereen !!
<ichat> OerHeks:  doe ik
<OerHeks> zelf hou ik me weinig bezig met vertaalen, het is een vak appart.
<ichat> OerHeks:  ik normaal ook niet,  maar die screenshot is echt... appart
<OerHeks> jups, daar zou ik zelfs over struikelen
<OerHeks> het maakt het menu ook zo onhandig breed
<khildin> hey ichat.... long time no see man
<khildin> how is life?
<ichat> hi khildin  - alles lekker
<ichat> jij?
<khildin> gaat hier prima... :)
<khildin> flink wat projectjes op de rit nu...
<Paul_> hallo
<lordievader> o/
<Paul_> install is gedaan nmaar als ik de pc opstrt zie ik geen ubunto bij de grub selectiescherm staan\
<lordievader> Dat hoeft ook niet.
<OerHeks> hier ook niet, wel ubuntu
<Paul_> sorry ff opnieuw ik zie Ubunto er wel bij staan maar als ik er op klik start Xubutu op
<OerHeks> ja, en bij inlog kan je ubuntu/xubuntu kiezen ?
<rvdv> Ik heb Kubuntu geinstalleerd, maar in het grub menu staat ubuntu
<Paul_> dus het verkeerde programma wordt opgestarten
<Paul_> nee geen keuze
<OerHeks> omdat je de desktop bij een desktop hebt gezet, dien je te kiezen bij inlog
<OerHeks> side-by-side gaat via grub
<rvdv> Als ik voor ubuntu kies start Kubuntu op
<OerHeks> oplossing, log uit, change desktop en login
<Paul_> ben uitgelogt nu
<Paul_> mar hoe selecteer ik nu ubunto ik heb geen keuzescherm nu\
<Paul_> kijk ik zag bovenin een pictogram en heb daar opngelukt nu kon ik kiezen op ubuntu
<Paul_> op geklikt sorry
<Paul_> lordievader ..........ubunto start...
<Paul_> en je raad het al de muis en toetsenbord werken weer niet
<Paul_> dus Xubunto werkt wel Ubunto (versie 1404 werkt niet)
<Paul_> ik begin het op te geven..........denk dat ik Ubunto 2012 er weer op zet tenij iemand ook nog een goede tip heeft
<OerHeks> dan had je tijdens installatie wellicht voor een ander toetsenbord moeten kiezen ? is dit een laptop?
<Paul_> ja is laptop
<Paul_> maar muis doet ook niks\
<Paul_> heel vreemd dit en jammer
<OerHeks> powerknp 10 sec vasthouden, dan gaat hij hardwarematig uit, daarna gewoon opniew booten
<Paul_> ga het nogmaals doen oerheks reboot maar ik weet nu het resultaat al...maar oke reboot nu....
<Paul_> \heel even een vraag bj
<Paul_> bij install zijn 3 mogelijkehden ik nam de 2e waarbij alles verwijderd wordt
<Paul_> als ik de 3e neem verijderd hij dan ook windows>
<Paul_> (heb gereboot nu loop ook xxubunto vast)
<trijntje> rvdv: dat maakt toch niet uit? Je kan het aanpassen maar dat is gedoe
<rvdv> :-) Geen probleem hier hoor ...
<trijntje> ichat: zit je op lubuntu momenteel? Dan kan je zelf die vertaling opzoeken
<ichat> trijntje:  nee
<ichat> trijntje: draaide in een test-vm toen ik het opmerkte
<trijntje> Ik zal straks eens kijken waar die vertaling in zit, ik zit nu niet op mn pc
<trijntje>   grep -ri "lange zin" /usr/share/locale*
<ichat> ah die ga ik even,  noteren...
<Paul_> mensen ik ga nu de oude 12.04.4 ubunto installeren
<Paul_> want de nieuwe werkt niet bij mijn laptop of er is iets anders loos
<ichat> Paul_:  kun je dan niet beter het probleem oplossen?
<Paul_> ik weet niet meer hoe\
<Paul_> heb van alles gedaan 5 x opnieuw install zowat
<ichat> wat is je probleem
<Paul_> na unstal ubunto weerkt toetsenboard en muis niet
<Paul_> wel als ik Xubunto install dan werk toetsenboard en muis wel
<Paul_> bij installatietype is dan het beste optie 2 te kiezen ( wist alles en install opnieuw )??
<ichat> werken ze helemaal niet of  is je keymap gewoon verkeerd?
<Paul_> keymap weet ik niet toetsenbord werk niet en muis\
<OerHeks> het zou handig zijn te melden welke laptop?
<Paul_> yep asus Z92 M
<Paul_> welk toetsenboar is handigste te kiezen land ed?
<Paul_> standaard is engels ok?\\
<ichat> ik gebruik altijd  us_intl_with-dead-keys
<OerHeks> asus Z92M zijn heel veel versies van
<OerHeks> mar ik vind geen keyboard issues tot zover
<ichat> logs logs logs zou ik denken
<Paul_> nou er is een issue bekend dat weet lordievader nl
<rvdv> Gezien deze draad inderdaad http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958902
<Paul_> ja en hier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/449263/problem-with-installation-ubuntu-14-04-lts-keyboard-and-mouse-no-detected
<lordievader> Paul_: Valt mee hoe bekend, er is niet heel veel over te vinden.
<Paul_> ben a uren bezig en nu is de install van de oude ubunto al begonnen
<Paul_> die werkt nl super
<Paul_> en hopelijk gaat de downgrade goed
<Paul_> install loopt.......
<OerHeks> vreemde is dat xubuntu wel werkt, en die 2 bugreports, 1 van een desktop, ander van een EEEpc, wel asus maar niet zelfde type/modellijn
<Paul_> install done reboot...........
<ichat> OerHeks:  uhuh, bios usb instelling verkeerd misschien, al zie ik niet in waarom  xubuntu dan wel zou werken,
<OerHeks> net zo vreemd als ubuntu wel, en kubuntu niet wil installeren op sda bij mij
<Paul_> mensen nieuws!!!
<Paul_> de oude Ubunto uit 2012 werkt!!!
<Paul_> muis loopt prima en toetsenboard alles enkele woorden al getypt
<ichat> ach ik kreeg met  chromium-browser onder lubuntu  virtualbox op zijn knieen
<ichat> maar ik had i/o apic uit staan en dat had ik misschien niet moeten doen
<Paul_> dus voor alle duidelijkheid.........Ubuntu 12.04.4 werkt op de asus laptop zoder problemen maar de nieuwe ubunto 14.04 geeft problemen
<ichat> Paul_:  - gewoon even het web in de gaten houden en eventueel wachten op de  14.04.1 release
<Paul_> goed idee
<Paul_> nu nog even het wifi probleem oplossen die werkte nl niet meteen
<Paul_> hoe kan ik daarvoor het makkelijkst de juiste driver vinden|?
<josspyker> eerst ff kijken wat voor kaart er in zit
<OerHeks> eerst driver tiepen in dash, en zien of dat menu een driverke geeft
<Paul_> hoe kan ik zie of mijn wifi modem juist geinstalleerd is?
<rvdv> Iemand al een LAMP server met phpmyadmin opgeset?
<rvdv> opgezet*
<josspyker> ja
<khildin> rvdv: dat is toch click next, click next, etc klaar?
<rvdv> Blijkbaar klaagt phpmyadmin over mcrypt
<rvdv> krijg in #kubuntu als antwoord dat dit komt door een licence issue
<khildin> heb je die package geinstalleerd?
<rvdv> lijkt me vreemd want in debian is geen probleem
<khildin> sudo apt-get install php5-mcrypt
<rvdv> ja
<rvdv> is allemaal aanwezig
<rvdv> Lijkt al sinds 13.10 een bug te zijn
<khildin> wat is de error message van phpmyadmin?
<rvdv> The mcrypt extension is missing. Please check your PHP configuration.
<rvdv> En als ik extension=mcrypt.so aan php.ini toevoeg klaagt Apache over dat die de ssl module geladen wil hebben
<khildin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/362082/php-is-not-working-well-on-ubuntu-13-10-and-mcrypt-is-missing-in-phpmyadmin eerste reactie
<rvdv> ja ...
<khildin> die had je zelf ook gevonden.. :)
<khildin> ik gebruik zelf 12.04 voor server... en daar draait phpmyadmin prima
<khildin> out of the box zeg maar
<josspyker> zet het net 14.04 en ook geeb problemen
<rvdv> Raaaaaaaaaar ... net alles opnieuw eropgezet ... eerst gepurged ... en nu net via apt-get install phpmyadmin ... en weg is de foutmelding
<OerHeks> nou ja zeg ..
<rvdv> erg vreemd ... juist ook dat er hier mensen zijn die die fout melding in phpmyadmin kennelijk niet zien
<OerHeks> Dit is na upgrade, zei je?
<rvdv> Ik werd een beetje moe van die ssl fout melding dus ik remove/purge apache er af ...
<rvdv> Dus ... daarna weer erop via apt-get install phpmyadmin ... b
<rvdv> bleef kennelijk toch nog wat achter
<rvdv> En weg is de foutmelding over mcrypt
<rvdv> in phpmyadmin
<rvdv> Lijkt dat drupal dus ook niet normaal installeert :-(
<rvdv> OK ... terug naar debian ...
<NoirX> hoi
<OerHeks> :-)
<Pul> hallo weet iemand hoe ik het probleem oplos van mijn pc die in het afsluitscherm blijft hangen en dus niet uit gaat?
<Pul> Dit na een grote update overigens
<OerHeks> klinkt als een ACPI probleem, kijk in je bios naar acpi instellingen ?
<Pul> ben niet in bios geweest maar ga kijken
<Pul> op windows ssluit hij wel af
<OerHeks> wat voor systeem heb je? processor met name ?
<Pul> weet ik niet het werkte eerst wel maar er kwam een update en darn was het ineens
<Pul> amd 3400\
<OerHeks> hmm oke, dan heeft amd-microcode geen zin. http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64-microcode
<OerHeks> dat kon sommige issues oplossen :-(
<Pul> je ziet het afsluitscherm en dan ubunto met 5 voortgangsbolletjes ...de HDD topt wel maar scherm ed blijft n
<Pul> aan
<OerHeks> hmm je zou een bug kunnen rapporteren, http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/BugsRapporten
<Pul> veel geleerd van ubunto vandaag,,,,,,,,,,,,Mijn laptop werkt niet met de neiuwste Ubunto 1404 had ik mar lles bij het ouwe gelten
<OerHeks> amd 3400 = amd a4-3400 ?
<OerHeks> of de oude sempron+ ?
<Pul> sempron\
<OerHeks> oke
<Pul> maar het is een te lang verhaal geworden merk wel dat Ubunto ALS het werk heel mooi is maar als het niet werkt een heel gedoe is helaas
<Pul> ga de ouwe umbunto weer opnieuw installeren,,,,,,
<OerHeks> en je videokaart?
<Pul> 6100 Go net als straks
<Pul> ik g er mee kappen jammer dat ik zo nieuwsgierig was naar de nieuwste versie .........mijn werkt niet goed meer Geen Wifi en geen goede afsluiting vn de laptop
<OerHeks> vervelend ja
<Pul> jep en skype webcam staat op zn kop met streperig beeld helaas
<Pul> heb het gehad voor vandaag andere keer maar verder weer bedankt iedereen en een fijne avond
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-20
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<joostvb> Христос васкрсе!
<lordievader> o/
<Paul__> hallo mensen ik wil graag een probleem welke ik gisteren had met install nieuwste versie 14.04 (welke uiteindelijk niet lukte en ik dus versie 2012 heb herplaatst) doorgeven aan de programmers hoe doe ik dat het makkelijkst
<lordievader> Paul__: Bug report inschieten, of even een bezoekje brengen aan #ubuntu-devel (engels)
<Paul__> hallo Lordievader........alles is in orde nu weer....Heb nu dus de oude 2012 versie en na heel wat updates sluit de laptop nu ook weer netjes af......Ik type nu deze tekst ermee ;-)
<Wobbo> Oh jeee... Ik heb de upgrade van 13.10 < 14.04. Reboot en ik krijg"error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not fount. Entering rescue mode... En dan? Enige tips?
<lordievader> Heb je een custom grub theme o.i.d.?
<Guest20486> hey
<TheDeep> Welke wifi adapter kan ik het beste kopen voor ubuntu14.04 ?
<OerHeks> goeie vraag, veel worden goed ondersteund, wellicht heb je wat aan deze list https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Paul__> Lordievader ..ik heb Ubunto gemaild betreffende mijn Asus laptop probleem waar mijn keybaord en mouse na de nieuwe 14.04   niet meer werktten...hopelijk deed ik het juist
<lordievader> Mailing list?
<Paul__> contact support
<Paul__> is dat oke?
<lordievader> Is niet echt een bug report. Maargoed wellicht kunnen zij je verder helpen.
<Paul__> kijk alles werkt nu weer met de oude versie (type nu op dat keyboard) en er verschijnen letters zoals je ziet
<Paul__> heb nu naast ubuntu ook de xubuntu geplaatst en het werkt prima.......ja afgezien het vreemde verschijnsel dat als ik Ubuntu afsluit dat ik dan het Xubunto afsluitscherm zie, achja no big deal
<TheDeep> INTEL WiFi-kaart Centrino Advanced-N 6205
<TheDeep> anybody experencies with the INTEL WiFi-kaart Centrino Advanced-N 6205
<lordievader> TheDeep: Ik geloof dat die in mijn laptop zit.
<lordievader> TheDeep: Jup draait in mijn laptop, leuk dingetje. Support alle modes (waaronder monitor en master :D)
<TheDeep> Ik wil hem in mijn desktop zetten, moet alleen nog een antenne erbij verzinnen.
<lordievader> Onmi 6bBi?
<exalt> Hallo
<lordievader> o/
<exalt> zijn 18VAAIFRQ EN 7JTAAGWOI bots ?
<lordievader> exalt: Ze zijn allebei van ene ~geurt@soekris.cyso.net
<Fermata> Lijkt er wel op.
<exalt> !18VAAIFRQ
<exalt> 18VAAIFRQ: identify
<exalt> hmm
<Fermata> Een tijdje terug waren hier ook bots.
<Fermata> Even loggraven.
<exalt> anyway ik ben hier met een reden, zowel in ubuntu 12.x als 13.x heb ik last dat mijn cores en graka erg warm worden, ik heb een thinkpad w520 en heb hier ook de speciale thinkfan app voor geinstalleerd en geconfigureerd echter blijft hij erg warm worden. heeft iemand eenig idee wat ik zou kunnen doen om dit beter te krijgen, wanneer hij te warm wordt freezed x namelijk en wanneer ik van tty wissel ( ctrl - alt - f1 en dan weer terug naar f7) is dit weer
<exalt> mijn gemiddelde temperatuur bij gebruik van browser, skype en irssi is 72 graden...
<exalt> 71*
<Fermata> Draaien je fans wel?
<exalt> ja maar ze zouden veel harder moeten.
<josspyker> mijn thinkpad werd ook erg warm, kwam door rotzooi in de ventilatie kanalen
<josspyker> fan zat ook vol hondeharen
<exalt> josspyker: hoe heb je dat gefixed? ik heb wel eens geprobeert met de stofzuiger maar verder ook niet ?
<josspyker> de eerste keer met de stofzuiger, de tweede keer heb ik dat ding uit elkaar gehaald
<exalt> oke
<exalt> wat is VT-D ?
<exalt> op launchpad zeggen ze dat het uitzetten van VT-d in bios de oplossing kan zijn
<lordievader> Klinkt als ondersteuning voor virtual host dingetjes.
<lordievader> Yes. Intel Virtualization Technology.
<lordievader> exalt: Als je niks met vbox o.i.d. doet, kan dat prima uit.
<exalt> ohh doe ik wel
<Fermata> Je zou het voor de gein gewoon eens uit kunnen zetten.
<Fermata> Weet je ten minste wat het veroorzaakt.
<exalt> Fermata: ja ik wil eerst eens nox2apic aan mijn boot opties toevoegen
<exalt> waar kan ik dat eigenlijk doen ?
<exalt> menu.lst ?
<lordievader> exalt: /etc/default/grub
<lordievader> Of /etc/grub.d/(10-linux|40-custom)
<exalt> lordievader: en GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT ?
<exalt> like this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nox2apic"
<lordievader> Jup, that'll work. Don't forget to run "update-grub2"
<exalt> oky bye bye
<OerHeks> exalt > http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Thinkpad_ACPI
<OerHeks> damn
<OerHeks> en http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/thinkfan
<exalt> geen verschil in temperatuur maar heb nog geen freezes gehad
<exalt> ik loog... net een lockup gehad
<patrick_ubi> test
<lordievader> o/
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-13
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<mandje> mogguh.
<mandje> idd JanC. zit er zomaar in bij banshee en rythmbox. zonder poeha worden itunes shares getoond. alleen benaderen lukt niet want ik zie ergens dat de itunes niet hoger dan 7.0 moet zijn. de recente versie is 12.x. ahum. :)
<lordievader> Klinkt als Windows, "hey het begint met 'Windows 9' dat is vast 95 of 98 ".
<trijntje> heeft dat er niet ook mee te maken dat apple expres compatibiliteit sloopt? Dat was ook zo met de ipod nano dacht ik, eerst werkte die wel met rhythmbox maar na een update niet meer omdat ze vanalles op het apparaat encrypten ineens
<mandje> ja apple zal vast oorzaak probleem zijn. zal allemaal wel reverse engineered moeten worden na iedere verandering bij itunes. te veel gedoe.
<lordievader> Ach Itunes over Qemu gaat best prima.
<lotuspsychje> heb vroeger ook libmobiledevice getest, kweet niet of nog goed is nu?
<lotuspsychje> of itunes via wine/playonlinux
<mandje> lordievader: dat is dan een windows itunes draaien als zelfstandig proces binnen linux of in een windows VM?
<mandje> goed idee wel. itunes via wine/playonlinux. van alle gezeur af. :)
<lordievader> In een Windows VM, met de iDevice doorgelust.
<mandje> iDevice hangend aan usb door naar VM.
<mandje> libmobiledevice laatst iets mee geprobeerd. dat gaf geen oplossing weet ik nog. vage notie van: neuh, wil niet.
<lotuspsychje> http://www.libimobiledevice.org/
<lotuspsychje> ziet er nochtans uit dat nog updates uitkomen regelmatig
<lordievader> Volgens mij kreeg ik, toen ik het voor het laatst probeerde, steeds de melding "vertrouwd U deze computer", "ja", "vertrouwd U deze computer", "ja", loop. Volgens mij vertrouwd mijn iPad mijn input niet.
<lotuspsychje> ja sinds die icloud hack zal apple wel alles strikter gemaakt hebben ook
<mandje> nieuwste IOS update heeft nu eindelijk een NL optie. alleen mannen-stem nog. ik nu maar es kijken of het iets nuttig is. lachen. wil die steeds moeder bellen omdat het verkeerd verstaan wordt. zoekt naar moeder in contacten. kan niet vinden..  ik zeg: moeder is dood, overleden. zegt ie: ok. en weer een volgende keer doet ie hetzelfde. goed, zover reikt de 'intelligentie'. een streep zetten door 'moeder' is al te moeilijk. :)
<lotuspsychje> geef mij maar een veilige ubuntu phone :p
<mandje> *ging over siri
<vraagje> Goedemiddag
<vraagje> Iemand aanwezig die mij kan helpen met een vraagje?
<OerHeks> hallo vraagje
<vraagje> Ik heb een vraagje
<vraagje> Ik moet voor een project een ubuntu server versie hebben die pittig lek is welke zou je mij aanraden?
<OerHeks> een hele oude, daar krijg je geen updates voor
<OerHeks> heartbleed etc
<vraagje> Ja er moet aardig wat lekjes inzitten
<OerHeks> probeer ubuntu server 11.04 of zoiets, unsupported. http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<vraagje> Oke! Thanks!!!:D
<OerHeks> Pak een torrent, unsupported versions zijn gewist van http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<vraagje> ik vond deze website nog http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<OerHeks> oh ja, die is er ook nog
<OerHeks> door ubuntu met 'old-releases' te vervangen in je sources.list kan je wel wat programma's installeren ook nog
<mysterio> hallo allemaal, hoe kan ik vanuit virtualbox een fysieke harde schijf selecteren, om die met recuva in een virtuele windows 7 te laten scannen op lost files?
<vraagje> ahh oke Thanks OerHeks!
<OerHeks> .. vanuit virtualbox ... op een virtuele windows 7 .. wat een rare omweg.
<OerHeks> kan dat wel, een virtuele windows scannen ? vraag maar eerst eens in ##windows ofzo
<mysterio> Ik weet niet of dat kan, maar ik heb ubuntu over mijn ntfs harde schijf heen geinstallleerd, en wil nog wat office en visual studio bestanden terughalen. met photorec kan ik niet op een usb stick saven, recuva werkt prima, maar alleen onder windows. Vandaar de virtuele windows 7, maar die moet dat wel toegang hebben tot de gedeelde mappen(Partities) op de harde schijf, op die manier probeer ik de bestanden terug te halen.
<mysterio> Als er een efficientere oplossing is om enkele files terug te halen, zonder ubuntu te saboteren verneem ik dat graag hier. Inspirerende groet, Mysterio
<SCHAAP137> ik heb een voorstel
<SCHAAP137> laten we met échte namen ook toestaan dat er speciale tekens in voorkomen, en dat een hoofdletter niet meer per se aan het begin hoeft
<trijntje> mysterio: je bent je bestanden gegarandeerd kwijt. je hebt het systeem nu al zoveel gebruikt dat alle data overschreven is.
<OerHeks> ~-=OerHeks=-~ lijkt me wel wat, handig om te tiepen
<mysterio> hoi Treintje. dat kan wel zo zijn, maar ik heb ook nog niet het verlossende antwoord, al helpt het nu niet, dan wel een volgende keer of voor iemand anders
<mysterio> Sorry, Trijntje
<trijntje> mysterio: wat je wilt met virtualbox kan niet, je kan voor zover ik weet de gast geen root-toegang op de harddisk van de host geven
<trijntje> je kan het beste vanaf de usb/dvd waarmee je geinstalleerrd hebt opstarten, en daarin photoreq installeren en kijken of je nog wat terug kunt halen
<mysterio> heb ik gedaan, en hij haalt wat terug, maar kan dat alleen volgens mij opslaan in de lokale map, niet op een usb of andere partitie
<trijntje> mysterio: waarom kan je dat niet op een andere partitie of usb stick opslaan?
<mysterio> die staat niet bij de selectie
<trijntje> selectie?
<trijntje> mysterio: deze persoon legt uit hoe je naar een andere map kan in photorec, het begin kan je negeren omdat je al geinstalleerd hebt http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/recoverdeletedfiles/
<mysterio> dank trijntje, ik zal die tutorial nog een keer door nemen, en laat het uiteindelijke resultaat hier nog weten. nog een fijne dag, en dank voor het meedenken
<trijntje> mysterio: succes er mee
<JJ__> Goede avond allemaal
<lordievader> o/
<oldsk00l> iemand ervaring met unrealircd
<JJ__> nope
<JJ__> Heb lubuntu ondanks geinstalleerd en ben al helmaal fan1 maar heb nog een probleem met de video of geleuid kaart is daar iemnd handig mee?
<oldsk00l> jammer
<oldsk00l> zoek namelijk de command op oper status terug te krijgen
<oldsk00l> hbe eigen irc server draaien maar naar stroom storing heb ik geen oper status meer
<JJ__> doet het wel via de 3,5 mm plug maar niet via de speakers
<systeem> oldsk00l: /oper username pass?
<oldsk00l> en dat in het dest betrevende channel
<oldsk00l> ik bedoel operatwer in een channel he
<systeem> ah /mode +o user
<lordievader> Daarvoor moet je meestal zelf wel op rechten hebben.
<systeem> dat is gewoon op, ipv oper :)
<systeem> mja, anders via chanserv
<oldsk00l> andere channel aanmaken zeg maar
<oldsk00l> wand als ik dat intiets zie ik : No such nick/channel
<systeem> ?
<oldsk00l> als ik /mode +o intoets zie ik no user or channel
<lordievader> Daar moet nog een user achter.
<oldsk00l> dat blijft hij zeggen +o: No such nick/channel
<lordievader> Is dat waar?
<oldsk00l> raar he
<oldsk00l> jup
<oldsk00l> en krijg geen operator status in de channel
<oldsk00l> had een channel aangemaakt op mijn eigen server maar naar een stroom uitval. zijn ik en een andere persoon gewoon users geworden nu is er geen oper meer
<oldsk00l> en ik wil wel opr status terug zeg maar
<oldsk00l> channel operatore terug zeg maar
<OerHeks> log in op je server en herstart je irc service ?
<lordievader> oldsk00l: Ik heb een backlog ;)
<lordievader> oldsk00l: Maar is hetgeen wat hij zegt waar?
<oldsk00l> lordievader: * #01101: You're not channel operator
<oldsk00l> * +o: No such nick/channel
<oldsk00l> * #01101: You're not channel operator
<oldsk00l> dat zegt mijn back log
<lordievader> That makes sens.
<lordievader> sense*
<lordievader> Ik zou zeggen lees de documentatie, je bent vast niet de eerste die dit overkomt.
<oldsk00l> snbap ik heb het al opgelost :P
<oldsk00l> lordievader: bednakt weer de redende eengel he :P
<lordievader> Documentatie lost alles op \o/
<oldsk00l> idd
<oldsk00l> had al ghelezen beste is om ff iedereen van de server te kicken en dan al eerste te gaan joinen :P
<systeem> oldsk00l: voor zulke situaties heb je nickserv, chanserv enz.
<systeem> dan kun je altijd op worden
<oldsk00l> idd
<systeem> zonder iedereen eruit te hoeven kicken :p
<oldsk00l> oke
<oldsk00l> dan word je weer op zeg maar
<oldsk00l> als je die command invoert
<systeem> eerst identifyen met nickserv
<systeem> en daarna kun je chanserv bedienen
<oldsk00l> oke :P
<oldsk00l> handig
<systeem> yep
<oldsk00l> hij zegt dan dit ChanServ: No such nick/channel
<oldsk00l> part kan i kwel maar register niet
<oldsk00l> ik bedoel; drop
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-14
<mandje> seamless win applications in ubuntu. https://youtu.be/lMue5lPht_A
<mandje> mogge. ik vind deze aanpak wel vernuftig.
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<mysterio> goedemorgen, als ik visual studio wil draaien op ubunto 14, hoe kan ik dat dan het best doen, of toch ubunto mono maar ervaren?
<Sling> waar wil je vs voor gebruiken?
<Sling> C# development?
<mysterio> het programmeren van een numerology programma, daar was ik binnen vs al mee bezig
<Sling> dan is dit misschien een goed moment om over te schakelen naar een taal zoals C++ of Python :p
<Sling> dan zit je meteen niet meer aan 1 platform vast
<Sling> of Java desnoods
<mysterio> vooral het visuele aspect was voor mij als een beginnend programeur bijzonder handig, dat heb ik bij mono nog niet voor elkaar gekregen bij de instellingen, dat ik de gereedschapsbox kan gebruiken zoals in vs
<mysterio> Het programmeren doe ik in C#
<Sling> om te leren programmeren is een drag-and-drop interface met knopjes in het begin wel handig maar uiteindelijk leer je er niet heel veel van, is mijn ervaring
<mysterio> de grafische omgeving had ik al gemaakt, en ik hoefde alleen nog maar formules in te vullen en dat te laten uitprinten, het uiteindelijk programeren dus.
<lordievader> How about Kdevelop?
<mysterio> Dat werkt in c# vrij intuitief, hogere doelen had ik ook nog niet, ik was niet tevreden met de huidige numerology programmaś in wilde er een maken die aan mijn behoeften voldoet, met plaatjes bij de tekst en een layout gebasseerd op ms word
<mysterio> ik ben nieuw met ubuntu, en ken dus zeker nog geen andere develop software, c# zijn mijn eerste stapjes op dit gebied
<Sling> ik programmeer eigenlijk niks met grafische interfaces tenzij webbased, dus ik zou zo 123 ook geen goede IDE's weten daarvoor
<mysterio> ik heb windows emulatie geprobeerd, wine werkt het niet mee, en met virtualbox krijg ik geen vol scherm, en kan ik niet bij de bestanden op de host komen, dan zou ik een dvd moeten branden en daar van aflezen. aangezien de functie filesharing niet werkt, ook al doe ik wat op het net aagegeven wordt.
<jpjacobs> Ik zou voor python gaan. Betrekkelijk eenvoudig, goede docs, veel bibliotheken, gratis, grote community
<jpjacobs> En om GUI's te maken zijn er massas pakketten ter beschikking : https://wiki.python.org/moin/GuiProgramming
<lordievader> mysterio: VB kan prima files sharen.
<lordievader> Desnoods via samba.
<mysterio> ik zal mij daar in verdiepen dank voor de info
<mysterio> dat weet ik, ik heb het ingesteld bij de instellingen, maar hij laat het binnen windows niet zien.
<lordievader> \\vboxsvr\<sharenaam> IIRC.
<goudfazant3991> hallo alle
<goudfazant3991> is de version 14.04 goed
<goudfazant3991> het is voor mij een vraagteken
<goudfazant3991> ik werk 3 dagen met 14.04 en kreeg van de morgen nieuwe update,s aangeboden
<goudfazant3991> en die installeerd hij ook goed
<goudfazant3991> maar?????
<goudfazant3991> als ik dan op nieuw opstart
<goudfazant3991> dan is mijn 14.04 weg en komt hij terug met de Grup beta~2.02-15
<goudfazant3991> mijn vraag is hoe komt het als ik update aangeboden krijg van ubuntu dat dan mijn 14.04 weg is?????
<Sling> goudfazant3991: dat heeft waarschijnlijk niets met elkaar te maken
<goudfazant3991> zijn er nog mensen die mij wat kunnen vertellen hoe dat komt??
<Sling> je hebt zo te horen al maanden problemen met het instellen van je bootloader, Grub
<goudfazant3991> hallo  Sling
<goudfazant3991> nou ik had vernomen van een persoon die zij dat ik voorloopig geen 14.10 er op zou zetten omdat die nog niet
<goudfazant3991> hele maal volledig is
<goudfazant3991> daarom ben ik terug gegaan naar 14.04
<goudfazant3991> maar als ik dan er drie dagen mee werk  en nieuwe updata.s aangeboden krijg van ubuntu en op nieuw opstart
<goudfazant3991> dan gaan het fout
<goudfazant3991> nu zit ik ook weer met 14.04 dat gaat goed
<goudfazant3991> maar ik kan niet weten als ik de nieuwe update,s installeer en op nieuw opstart dat het dan weer fout gaat??
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Hoe ziet jouw /boot/grub/grub.cfg eruit?
<goudfazant3991> hallo lorievader
<Sling> 14.10 werkt prima hoor
<Sling> maargoed
<goudfazant3991> nou wat ik  voorheen had dat heb ik niet meer nou
<Sling> ik ben inderdaad ook wel benieuwd hoe je grub nu ingesteld hebt, staan er nog meerdere besturingssystemen op deze computer?
<goudfazant3991> ik heb nu 14.04 er op staan endie staat goed
<Sling> dus er is geen probleem?
<goudfazant3991> ik kan wel de eerste update laden dat is wel goed  maar die laadste van +/- 0.64 Mb daar zit volgens mij een fout in want
<goudfazant3991> alles stond goed
<goudfazant3991> wel als ik die update download sling
<Sling> leg nou eens uit wat je precies bedoelt
<Sling> - welke actie voer je uit
<Sling> - wat verwacht je dat er gebeurt
<Sling> - wat gebeurde er in de werkelijkheid (inclusief complete errormessages)
<goudfazant3991> nou nog maals
<goudfazant3991> ik heb er nu opstaan 14.04 ok
<goudfazant3991> alles draait goed ok
<Sling> alleen 14.04 of ook nog andere besturingssystemen?
<goudfazant3991> maar!!!!!
<Sling> laat de inhoud van je grub.cfg zien in een pastebin
<goudfazant3991> als ik moren of op een andere dag die laadste update,s weer opneem en installeer
<Sling> ho wacht
<Sling> lees eerst even de vraag die ik stelde
<goudfazant3991> dan gaat het weer fout
<goudfazant3991> ja ik waach
<goudfazant3991> wacht
<goudfazant3991> laat maar horen Sling
<Sling> het is al twee keer gevraagd
<Sling> 15:26:50 < Sling> alleen 14.04 of ook nog andere besturingssystemen?
<Sling> 15:26:58 < Sling> laat de inhoud van je grub.cfg zien in een pastebin
<goudfazant3991> nee alleen 14.04 en geen Server pakket meer
<goudfazant3991> bij installeren heb ik gezegt alles opnieuw
<goudfazant3991> en alleen 14.04
 * lordievader hint op een /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Sling> ja laten we het voor de derde keer vragen
<Sling> wat staat er in je /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<goudfazant3991> lordievader even over die grub die dan tevoorschijn komt
<Sling> of je negeert het gewoon weer, kan ook :)
 * Sling gaat weer door met andere dingen
<goudfazant3991> brub version 2.02 beta~2-15
<goudfazant3991> ok sling dank je
<goudfazant3991> bovenaan staat Grub beta~version 2.02-2-15
<goudfazant3991> en dan is mijn 14.04 version weg die ik heb geinstalleerd waar ik nu mee werk
<goudfazant3991> die laadste update van ubuntu die heeft het in de war gebracht want het was goed
<goudfazant3991> als je update aangeboden krijgt dan denk je toch dat het goed is????
<goudfazant3991> ik zal hem nu niet meer aanklikken>>> want dan gaat het weer fout
<goudfazant3991> lordievader bent u er nog
<lordievader> Half, ik wacht nog steeds op /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<goudfazant3991> ok ja wat wilt u zien of weten met /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<lordievader> Ik wil het volledige bestand zien.
<goudfazant3991> ik zal het proberen duidelijk te maken
<goudfazant3991> ik sta nu zo zoals ik nu werk ok
<goudfazant3991> maar????
<lordievader> Ik hoef alleen het bestand te zien.
<Sling> hoe moeilijk kan het zijn om de inhoud van een bestand te delen met ons :)
<Sling> is een half uur geleden al gevraagd
<goudfazant3991> Sling waar ik nu over praat staat niet >>> binnen het programma hoor<<<<
<Sling> ik heb geen idee wat je bedoelt.
<Sling> linux werkt op basis van configuratiebestanden, wat tekstbestanden zijn. daarin staan alle instellingen die bepalen hoe bijvoorbeeld grub werkt
<goudfazant3991> ja het  toch een beetje ingewikkeld om dat duidelijk uit te leggen
<Sling> om problemen te analyseren moeten we dus de inhoud van die bestanden zien
<goudfazant3991> ik sta nu in het programma ja ok
<Sling> vage omschrijvingen met allerlei aannames en dergelijke erin zijn geen goede basis voor de oplossing van een probleem
<Sling> 'het programma' ?
<goudfazant3991> ja ubuntu 14.04
<Sling> open een teksteditor, open het bestand /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Sling> kopieer de inhoud van dit bestand
<Sling> plak het op http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Sling> en geef ons de link die je te zien krijgt
<Sling> dat is alles wat we vragen, nu al 5 keer
<Sling> als dit niet lukt, kunnen we je niet helpen
<goudfazant3991> ik sta gewoon in het buroblad
<goudfazant3991> dat verschijnt er opeens dat er nieuwe ubuntu update,s zijn die kan downloaden
<Sling> waarom ga je nu weer opnieuw je uitleg geven?
<Sling> we begrijpen hoe updates werken
<Sling> lees wat ik zeg :)
<Sling> en als je een stap niet begrijpt, geef dat dan aan
<goudfazant3991> nou Sling als ik die naar binnen heb gehaald
<Sling> nee, niet opnieuw doorgaan met je uitleg
<Sling> zucht.
<goudfazant3991> en opnieuw opstart
<goudfazant3991> dat gaat het fout
<Sling> DAT SNAP IK
<goudfazant3991> ok
<Sling> dat heb je al meerdere keren gezegd
<goudfazant3991> en nu komt het
<Sling> omg
<Sling> goudfazant3991: ben je van plan onze vragen te beantwoorden?
<goudfazant3991> als in dan op het scherm zie dat er geen buroblad aanwezig is maar gewoon een zwart scherm
<Sling> zo niet, stop dan aub met support vragen in dit kanaal
<Sling> dit werkt zo niet.
<goudfazant3991> sorry Sling ik kan het niet anders uit leggen zoals ik het op het scherm zie??
<Sling> je hoeft het niet uit te leggen
<Sling> we begrijpen de symptomen
<goudfazant3991> ok
<Sling> om er achter te komen waarom dit gebeurt, hebben we informatie nodig uit het bestand grub.cfg
<Sling> dus lees even terug waar ik "open een teksteditor, open het bestand /boot/grub/grub.cfg" zeg
<Sling> en volg de regels die ik daar getypt heb
<goudfazant3991> ik zal het proberen Sling
<goudfazant3991> sorry ik krijg dat niet voor elkaar
<Sling> welke stap ben je en wat gaat er precies mis?
<goudfazant3991> alles gaat goed>>>>>>>>>>> zolang ik maar niet de laadste update,s van 14.04 naar binnen haal<<<<<<<
<goudfazant3991> want als ik dat doe
<Sling> ...
<Sling> ik bedoelde de stappen om grub.cfg met ons te delen
<Sling> want zoals ik al een paar keer gezegd hebt, je probleem is inmiddels wel duidelijk
<Sling> heb*
<Sling> ik heb nu al 10+ jaar ervaring met het support geven van IRC maar dit gaat me wel erg moeilijk :)
<goudfazant3991> en weer opstart >>>> dan sta ik opeens in het zwarte scherm van de grub en als ik dan op Tab druk dan zie ik alle command,s
<Sling> lees je wat ik zeg?
<goudfazant3991> ja natuurlijk Sling
<Sling> waarom geef je dan geen antwoord op de vragen
<Sling> je herhaalt jezelf telkens
<Sling> kun je een teksteditor openen?
<goudfazant3991> omdat ik van mijn kant niet exact weet wat u bedoeld
<Sling> kun je een teksteditor openen?
<goudfazant3991> bedoel je die van office?
<Sling> liever een iets simpelere, 'gedit' bijvoorbeeld
<goudfazant3991> dus ik moet in de terminal gaan staan?? en dan sudo geedit intoetsen
<Sling> dat kan ook, je kan dan zelfs meteen het bestand zelf openen: sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<goudfazant3991> ok  ga ik proberen
 * lordievader hoort een Yoda voorbij waggelen
<goudfazant3991>  nou
<goudfazant3991> hij zegt
<goudfazant3991> do not edit this file
<goudfazant3991> it is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates
<goudfazant3991> from /etc/grub.d and setting from etc/default/grub
<lordievader> Je hoeft niet alles over te tikken. Kopieer het naar http://paste.ubuntu.com
<goudfazant3991> lordievader dat heb ik al vaker geprobeerd niet dat lukt bij mij niet zo goed hoe dat komt weet ik niet
<goudfazant3991> ok verder
<lordievader> ctrl + a -> ctrl + c -> webbrowser -> http://paste.ubuntu.com -> ctl + v -> paste klikken.
<goudfazant3991> ok probeer ik
<goudfazant3991> alles gaat weer fout
<lordievader> *plop*
<Fermata> Proost!
<Fermata> Of was dat geen Grolsch beugelflesje/
<lordievader> Was geluids effect bij het verdwijnen van een fazant.
<Sling> 't is wel tijd voor een biertje ja
<Sling> *pang*
<Sling> aww
<OerHeks> en toch denk ik dat er eens iemand bij die goudkip langs moet gaan.
<pjotter> Onomatopeeën
<pjotter> Wat gaat er fout bij Goudkip?
<Sling> OerHeks: ben erg benieuwd wat je dan aantreft :)
<Sling> pjotter: ken je het fenomeen 'support vampire' ?
<pjotter> nee
<Sling> http://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/19665/the-help-vampire-problem
<Sling> dat is wat er mis gaat :)
<OerHeks> Tot 2009 ben ik vaak gestruikeld met linux, pas toen iemand naast me ging zitten en de eerste beginselen voordeed, ging het ook voor mij pas werken.
<Sling> oh betere link @ http://slash7.com/2006/12/22/vampires/
<Sling> de linuxkennis is niet eens zo relevant in dit geval
<Sling> het gaat meer om het hulp vragen en geholpen kunnen worden
<pjotter> OerHeks: Tja, ik ben ook al jarenlang bezig. Beetje bij beetje leer je steeds meer en wordt het ook steeds leuker.
<lordievader> Niet een 12 o'clock flasher?
<lordievader> Zie ook https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LLTsSnGWMI
<pjotter> three dead squirrels in a baggy
<pjotter> Gouwe ouwe inmiddels :D
<pjotter> ehm... "dead trolls" :D... haha... hoe kom ik nou bij "squirrels" ?? :o
<goudfazant3991> nou nu weer opnieuw 14.04
<goudfazant3991> ik heb weerde opdate gedaan maar nog niet overnieuw opgestart
<goudfazant3991> de update is 133,2 MB
<goudfazant3991> ik denk zo allemaal als ik opnieuw opstart dat niet meer het buroblad zien en niet meer in het chatscherm kan??
<goudfazant3991> kijk de 133,2 Mb is binnen gehaald maar nog niet op nieuw opgestart???
<goudfazant3991> in die 133,2 Mb gaat er wat fout??
<goudfazant3991> anders moet ik terug komen in het buroblad
<goudfazant3991> op welke  manier kan ik die update,s uitpakken zonder op nieuw op te starten anders gaat het volgens mij weer mis
<OerHeks> goudfazant3991, updates zijn gedownload en geinstalleerd, er zit niks anders op dan te rebooten.
<goudfazant3991> 4 pagina,s vol van de grub
<goudfazant3991> hallo OerHeks
<goudfazant3991> ja dat is wel leuk maar dan ben ik alles weer kwijt
<goudfazant3991> nu ik nu nog niet opnieuw heb opgestart gaat alles goed
<OerHeks> Er was een kernelupdate vandaag, misschien fixt die een issue waar jij tegenaan liep?
<goudfazant3991> nou de update die ik vanmorgen en nu overnieuw heb gedaan die is zoals het op het scherm stond 133,2 Mb
<goudfazant3991> ik heb ik wel naar binnen gehaald maar nog niet overnieuw opgestart
<goudfazant3991> toen ik dat vanmorgen deed
<goudfazant3991> ging alles mis
<OerHeks> Tja, ik heb geen ander antwoord, reboot !
<goudfazant3991> ik kwam weer in het zwart scherm terecht
<goudfazant3991> en dan kan ik niet meer terug naar het buroblad>>> wat eigenlijk toch wel zou moeten???
<OerHeks> Ik snap niet wat er steeds fout gaat :-(
<goudfazant3991> nou ik heb er 14.04 op gezet
<goudfazant3991> en de Server van voorheen er af gedonderd
<goudfazant3991> 14.04 draaid goed
<goudfazant3991> maar??????????????
<goudfazant3991> als ik update dan gaat die update het program 14.04 weg donderen en staat alleen de grub er op
<goudfazant3991> als jij update dat moet je toch opnieuw terug in het buroscherm komen??
<goudfazant3991> maar niet in het zwarte prompt scherm
<goudfazant3991> begrijp je een beetje OerHeks
<OerHeks> Ja, maar mij is onduidelijk of dit vandaag WEER gebeurt, of dat je bang bent zoals gisteren ?
<OerHeks> misschien moet er eens iemand langskomen en je een eind opweg helpen.
<goudfazant3991> ja dat is nu juist vandaag gebeurd
<goudfazant3991> ik heb de grup uitgeprint ik heb hier 4   A4 vellen vol
<lordievader> Waarom? Waar is dat goed voor?
<lotuspsychje> recoverymode/fix broken packages?
<goudfazant3991> voorheen had ik toch die server er op staan  die is er vorige week af gegaan
<Sling> de enige manier waarop we problemen kunnen oplossen is als er heen-en-weer communicatie mogelijk is tussen de helpers en de persoon die wil helpen
<goudfazant3991> hallo lordievader
<Sling> en dat lijkt - in ieder geval via irc - niet mogelijk in dit geval
<Sling> (en je hoeft niet steeds hallo te zeggen ;))
<goudfazant3991> ja niet voor iets bizonders
<Sling> configuratiebestanden delen in een pastebin, of foutmeldingen exact kunnen geven, dat zijn toch wel minimale dingen die nodig zijn om te kunnen helpen
<Sling> daar is niet zoveel bijzonders aan
<goudfazant3991> ik vraag mij af als ik 14.04 aan het werk heb en daar alles goed van doet en naderhand update aangeboden krijg lijkt mij wel dat je dan bij het
<Sling> (en weer komt de boodschap niet aan)
<goudfazant3991> overnieuw opstarten gewoon in het buroblad terecht dien te komen
<goudfazant3991> Sling de boodschap heb ik daar straks uitgeprobeerd maar het is mij niet gelukt sorry
<goudfazant3991> Sling vind jij normaal als je update,s aangeboden krijg en je start overnieuw op dat je dan in een zwart prompt scherm terecht komt??
<goudfazant3991> ik niet
<Sling> nee, uiteraard is dat niet normaal
<goudfazant3991> nou zijn we er
<Sling> maargoed, je hebt al 10 keer gezegd dat dit gebeurd is
<Sling> dus dat weten we ondertussen
<lotuspsychje> goudfazant3991: probeer grub recoverymode
<Sling> lotuspsychje: zonder hele duidelijke stap-voor-stap instructies gaat dat niet lukken denk ik
<Sling> goudfazant3991: weet je *welke* updates er precies zijn geinstalleerd?
<goudfazant3991> het zou best wel eens kunnen ja
<Sling> wat?
<lotuspsychje> goudfazant3991: grub recoverymode/ fix broken packages kan soms wel uit de nood helpen
<goudfazant3991> dat de uitleg te gekomplieseerd is
<Sling> lotuspsychje: we weten nog niet wat het probleem is, dus willekeurige dingen proberen lijkt me niet handig
<mandje> waar woon je in belgie goudfazant3991?   misschien kan iemand van deze kaart je van dienst zijn 'in het echt'..   http://ubuntu-be.org/nl/supporters
<lotuspsychje> Sling: opstart met zwart scherm krijgen we constant zulke users na update in #ubuntu
<goudfazant3991> dit tweede deel bij het opnieuw opstarten val alles weg wat ik nu kanzien en heb??
<Sling> lotuspsychje: dan nog, het kan allerlei oorzaken hebben
<Sling> het is een symptoom, dus is de truc het onderliggende probleem te vinden
<lotuspsychje> Sling: das waar, je kan maar uit testen he
<Sling> pas dan kun je het oplossen :)
<goudfazant3991> de update,s staan er in
<Sling> van willekeurige dingen testen wordt niemand wijzer
<goudfazant3991> maar ik heb nog niet opnieuw opgestart
<lotuspsychje> ik zou broken packages niet willekeurig noemen, maar goed
<Sling> wie zei er iets over broken packages dan?
<lotuspsychje> ik
<goudfazant3991> ja dat had ik vroeger ook bij het zoeken in een TV
<Sling> misschien is de /boot wel vol waardoor er bestanden missen, of misschien zijn er wel andere bootloaders actief dan grub-configure gebruikt, of EFI boot menu's, of.. etc
<Sling> zonder informatie is het gissen
<lotuspsychje> goudfazant3991: je hoort het maat, we hebben meer info nodig van je :p
<Sling> dat proberen we nu al een aantal uren :)
<Sling> maar zelfs een configuratiebestand delen lukt niet helaas
<Sling> goudfazant3991: heb je de vraag van mandje gezien?
<goudfazant3991> ja vol met nullen en eene
<Sling> wat?
<lotuspsychje> lolz
 * lotuspsychje kijkt naar de 00110101 in de lucht
<Sling> 53?
<Sling> :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<goudfazant3991> nou ik wil mandje zijn vraag wel gedeeldtelijk beantwoorden in iedergeval niet in de anverse,s
<goudfazant3991> ik hou het maar gewoon bij brabant
<Sling> je hoeft ons je adres niet te geven, maar je kan op die kaart de dichtstbijzijnde ubuntu supporter zien
<Sling> en daar evt mee contact opnemen om eens samen in het echt te kijken naar de problemen met grub
<Sling> want ik denk niet dat het via IRC gaat lukken om dit op te lossen
<Sling> (via deze chat dus)
<goudfazant3991> daar komt al iemand voor maar die heeft voorloopig nog geen tijd
<Sling> en iemand op die kaart is geen optie?
<goudfazant3991> nou ik ben gisteren toch jarig geweest maar ik wil wel wedden voor een vla >>> als ik hem overnieuw opstart dat ik weer opnieuw het
<goudfazant3991> programma er op moet zetten
<goudfazant3991> ik ga het proberen >> jullie heren het wel als het zo is
<goudfazant3991> bedankt allemaal
<Sling> ik denk niet dat het veel zin heeft
<Sling> als het eerder ook mis ging, zal het nu ook niet goed gaan :)
<Sling> dus nogmaals, is iemand benaderen in je buurt op die kaart geen optie?
<goudfazant3991> ja Sling maar dan moet het toch in de update,s zitten <<<<<< de rest die werkt goed>>>>>>>>>>>
<Sling> nee, want dan zou iedereen deze problemen hebben
<Sling> er is dus wat anders aan de hand
<Sling> dus voor de 3e keer,  is iemand benaderen in je buurt op die kaart geen optie?
<goudfazant3991> ja 14.04 laad goed in en werkt normaal hiet op deze minitower
<goudfazant3991> alleen de update,s
<Sling> poging 4,  is iemand benaderen in je buurt op die kaart geen optie?
<goudfazant3991> nou zoals ik je al heb gezegt ik wacht wel op die persoon die met mij een afspraak heeft gemaakt ik kan nog draaien dus geen probleem
<Sling> ok dan stel ik voor dat we het daarbij laten
<Sling> en tot die tijd moet je maar geen updates doen dan
<goudfazant3991> maar altans  bedank voor de tip
<goudfazant3991> in iedergeval nog een fijne avond en bedankt alle
<goudfazant3991> Bye
<OerHeks> Succes goudfazant3991
<goudfazant3991> dank je OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> oO
<Sling> http://man-man-man.nl/
<lotuspsychje> jullie zijn zeker moe nu?
<Sling> och, ik ben wel wat gewend
<Sling> :)
 * mandje applaudiseert voor Sling en de anderen die zoveel geduld hadden.
<lotuspsychje> sommige mensen passen echt wel niet met ubuntu
<Sling> hm ik vrees dat mn GPU helaas gta 5 niet gaat trekken :(
<Sling> wordt tijd voor een nieuwe dan maar
<OerHeks> wacht op gta6
<lotuspsychje> ga je dat sepeln op ubuntu dan?
<lotuspsychje> spelen
<Sling> nee, ik heb gewoon windows op m'n desktop
<Sling> servers zijn ubuntu
<OerHeks> gta 1 en 2 lopen prima, zijn kostenloos te downloaden ook nog
<Sling> die heb ik 15 jaar geleden oid al versleten :)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-15
<goudfazant3991> alles werkt nu weer goed
<goudfazant3991> kan ik de iconen die links staan ook verdelen over het scherm??
<poetpiet> hulloo ollemeel .... ik heb een vraagje over mapopties / kleuren ... in welke versie kan ik mapkleuren instellen??
<trijntje> welke versie van wat?
<poetpiet> ja .. juist .. in welke NOG TE INSTALLEREN / te kiezen versie ..... kan ik kleurtjes veranderen???? ik heb een nooit gebruikte 10 jaar ouwe medeon
<lotuspsychje> hij bedoeld themas wellicht
<trijntje> poetpiet: met themas kan je in elke versie van ubuntu de kleur van mappen instellen
<trijntje> maar als je zo'n ouwe pc hebt moet je sowieso een lichte versie van ubuntu hebben
<poetpiet> niet niet hapklare dingen (de omranding en zo ... maar de witte achtergrond van de inhoud veranderen .... ik ben allergisch voor schermwit .... snap je???
<jpjacobs> er zijn zeker easy-on-the-eyes thema's te vinden
<jpjacobs> maar voor een oude pc zou ik voor xubuntu (lichter) of lubuntu (nog lichter) gaan
<jpjacobs> hoeveel RAM geheugen heeft ie?
<poetpiet> aah ... grrr ... waar zie je die gegevens ook al weer via het menu? ... kan altijd de doos op gaan graven .. mischien makkelijker ...
<SCHAAP137> Random Access Memory; geheugen zit al in het woord verwerkt
<SCHAAP137> "RAM geheugen" is beetje dubbelop
<jpjacobs> Juist ja
<jpjacobs> bedankt, SCHAAP137
<jpjacobs> in windows "deze computer" openen, en daar ergens eigenschappen of iets dergelijks ('k vermoed dat er momenteel nog XP op staat?)
<SCHAAP137> brb
<poetpiet> re: versie met (map) achtergrond kleur optie vraag fysiek = 512Mb, beschikbaar 34 ... enzovoorts, .. onder systeeminfo, 3 submenuutjes verwijderd ... doos locatie overigens ook op enkele dichte deurtjes afstand geraakt ..
<jpjacobs> heb je er al ubuntu opgezet?
<poetpiet> iemand helpt me dat te doen morgen avond ... op deze ook te doen ... ik heb op een andere doos al zijn versie gehad .... kon de kleur opties niet vinden ...
<poetpiet> kan ze op het net trouwens ook niet vinden ...
<jpjacobs> oh
<jpjacobs> bv hier http://gnome-look.org/?xcontentmode=100
<jpjacobs> (als ik be goed herinner gebruiken zowel xubuntu als lubuntu gtk)
<poetpiet> dank je wel jp ... ik zal proberen of mijn ubuntu versie in dat jasje past .. Leaves 	Leaves 0.8.5 .... lijkt op de voorkeurskleuren waar ik firefox in hijs alvorens de al te hels 'heldere'  goeigulgroegal omgeving te betreden ... zo ongeveer als toen ik compieklusters onder bescherming van een paraplu placht te betreden / trotseren .. back i nthe day
<poetpiet> met 'gruwelijk gul groeiende omgalgeving' bedoelde ik natuurlijk google (ben fervent wereldbrandblusser / GPlusser
<poetpiet> kan een 11 jaar ouwe doos met 512 geheugen dit aan: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Sage?content=160227
<poetpiet> er zit wel een behoorlijke processor op: 3... nog iets ... 3059Mghz .. advies welkom te gmail.com
<jpjacobs> tsss
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<mandje> goemiddag. in virtualbox/windows met ubuntu host geen verbinding met de router. ik zet 'm in VB eigenlijk altijd op 'bridged mode' en dan geeft dhcp ip adres en gaan.. nu wil het maar niet lukken. iemand een tip/hint?
<Sling> mandje: wat bedoel je met 'geen verbinding met de router' ?
<Sling> wat laat bijvoorbeeld 'ip addr' zien?
<Sling> en hij staat nu op bridged ingesteld, met een interface op de host die actief is?
<mandje> win blijft de hele tijd 'identifying' proberen. ik heb het idee dat ie een ip adres van de router probeert te krijgen dan.
<Sling> ah de host is ubuntu en de vm windows?
<mandje> ja
<Sling> in dat geval, wat laat 'ipconfig' zien :)
<mandje> ik dacht al.. :)
<Sling> (en is de interface wel op DHCP ingesteld?)
<mandje> ja de win eth interface staat op dhcp.
<Sling> klinkt alsof ie geen dhcp lease kan krijgen dan
<Sling> wat staat er bij ip adres als je ipconfig uitvoert?
<Sling> kun je op de router zien welke dhcp leases er uitgegeven zijn? verschilt per model/webinterface hoe dat precies gaat
<mandje> ik probeer de command prompt te copy/pasten maar hoe doe je dat in windows?  mark -> selecteren -> ctrl-c.. nada.
<mandje> ip adres is van die mislukte range
<Sling> 169.x ?
<Sling> die geeft windows zichzelf idd als een dhcp niet lukt
<Sling> krijgt ie wel een IP als je de VM op NAT zet?
<mandje> ja. 169.254.x
<mandje> nee ook niet volgens mij. k probeer het nog es.
<Sling> dan zou de virtualbox 'router' een IP moeten uitdelen
<mandje> nee bij nat geeft ie meteen 'no internet acces'.
<Sling> en hoe krijgt die windows host zijn internet? gewoon met 1 wired netwerkinterface naar de router direct, met dhcp?
<mandje> ik begrijp het principe. maar in mijn ervaring vond ik bridged het makkelijkst.
<Sling> of iets bijzonders
<Sling> err
<Sling> linux host dus
<mandje> wlan
<mandje> wifi
<Sling> en de bridge staat niet toevallig op de eth0 ?
<mandje> jawel.
<Sling> dan werkt t niet
<Sling> want die eth0 heeft geen connectie
<Sling> dan zou je je wireless interface moeten bridgen in virtualbox
<mandje> wlan ook geprobeerd. werkte ook niet.
<Sling> dat betekent nog niet dat het eth0 moet zijn ;)
<Sling> je actieve interface is degene die je moet bridgen
<mandje> ok. dat klinkt logisch.
<mandje> Sling: je actieve interface is degene die je moet bridgen.  = in VB settings Attatched to: Bridged Adapter  Name: wlan0
<Sling> sounds good
<mandje> maar hetzelfde. wil niet identifyen.
<Sling> heb je nog andere vm's?
<mandje> router herstarten?
<Sling> ik zou als ik jou was een ubuntu vm maken en kijken of die ook geen dhcp krijgt
<mandje> nee. geen andere vm's.
<Sling> dat is wat makkelijker te debuggen dan windows
<Sling> dat merk je al tijdens de installer
<mandje> ja goed idee.
<mandje> ak er de ruimte voor heb op de schijf..
<Sling> ipc hoef je alleen ruimte voor de iso te hebben en een hele kleine schijf aan te maken
<mandje> mmm de mac heeft ook een win VM aan boord. die start ik ook even op. kijken wat dat doet.
<Sling> ok
<mandje> ipc = in principe?
<Sling> uh, ja :p
<mandje> die kende ik nog niet. wel mss en idd.
<lordievader> Tijd om op de host te gaan tcpdumpen?
<mandje> op de mac , gruwelijk traag door de VM, staat VB ook op Bridged, en0: ethernet (mac heeft kabel). de win doet ook dhcp. en verbinding.
<mandje> ik bedenk me opeens dat ik met de ubuntu notebook in de tuin via de repeater bezig ben. zou daar iets kunnen liggen?
<Sling> ik zou wel in de tuin willen liggen
<jpjacobs> heb pas van iemand ook gehoord dat er wat gehannest is met volgordes(namen) van interfaces met een recente kernel upgrade, mss heeft het daar iets mee te maken?
 * mandje wandelt naar bereik van de router zelf.
<jpjacobs> iets van 2 interfaces plots omgewisseld
<Sling> als je host via dhcp via de repeater internet kan krijgen dan moet ander bridged traffic dat ook kunnen
<Sling> dat heeft alleen een ander src mac, vanuit de router gezien
<Sling> maar who knows
 * lordievader vindt het tijd om tcpdump van stal te halen.
<lordievader> Zie je gelijk wat er met je DHCP requests gebeurd.
<mandje1> ja verbinding. wanneer direct wlan van router werkt dhcp.
<lordievader> mandje1: Kijk eens op de host wat er met de vm's dhcp requests gebeurd ;)
<mandje1> host is dan?
<lordievader> De Ubu box.
<mandje1> ok. is een log van?
<lordievader> mandje1: Tcpdump, waar ik al een tijdje naar zit te hinten ;)
<mandje1> oh
<mandje1> hoe doek tcpdump maken?
<mandje1> tcpdump is geen command. ubu 12.04
<mandje1> en die win VM geef ik dan maar vast ip.
<lordievader> Jawel. tcpdump -i <interface> <ip-win-vm>
<lordievader> Err, tcpdump -i <interface>
<lordievader> De vm heeft vast zijn eigen interface.
 * lordievader heeft vb, gelukkig, al tijden niet meer gebruikt.
<mandje1> tcpdump moek eerst installeren. (brabants accent)
<mandje1> oh nee. tis er wel. ik deed verkeerde syntax
<mandje1> hoe heet dat device dan? wlan...
<mandje1> ja ok. wlan0 maar wel met sudo
<mandje1> goed een lopende dump.  en dan zeker dhcp proberen in bereik repeater?  kieken wat er steet.
<lordievader> Nee, je wilt de interface van de vm hebben.
<lordievader> mandje1: Zou je de output van 'ip link' willen pastebinnen?
<OerHeks> etwork interfaces available for the capture:
<OerHeks> #tcpdump -D
<mandje1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10827009/
 * OerHeks vergat de N
<lordievader> mandje1: Draai je libvirt?
<mandje1> lordievader: de interface van de VM is toch wlan?  bridged.
<mandje1> ja geloof het wel.
<lordievader> Hmm, dan zal virbr0 wel van libvirt zijn. Kortom ik weet niet meer hoe VB zijn networking doet.
<lordievader> Je kunt opzich wlan0 gaan pcappen, maar dan moet je wel een leuk filter bedenken.
<mandje1> nee in top geen libvirt.
<lordievader> Ach: "sudo tcpdump -i any 'udp && (port 67 || port 68)'" doet het ook wel.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-16
<OerHeks> als ik me startpagina open, www.gogle.nl, staat er googl Österreich
<OerHeks> hips
<OerHeks> waar ben ik nu?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-17
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Crucidal> Ik heb mijn /home folder verplaatst en een symlink er naartoe gemaakt. Dit bleek een grote fout. Nu kan ik niet meer inloggen. Heb de folder wel al terug gezet
<lordievader> Rechten verprutst?
<Crucidal> weet je van wie de username folder moet zijn?
<lordievader> Ik? Nee, dat zou jij moeten weten :P
<Crucidal> haha
<Crucidal> nvm :P
<Crucidal> misschien had je het in een keer goed
<Crucidal> ik ga het proberen :-)
<Crucidal_> lordie, in 1 keer goed. de home folder was van root geworden wat niet de bedoeling was. dankjewel!
<lordievader> ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-18
<mandje> mogguh. virtualbox zit op 4.1.12 onder ubuntu. is er een passende 'extension pack' voor om usb 2.0 aan de gang te krijgen?
<mandje> de actuele pack zit op 4.3.26 en bij de oudere staat er niet 1 voor 4.1.12. :(
<mandje> oh chips! er bestaat wel een 4.3.26 VB for linux binary. lekker dan.  ik heb VB geinstalleerd vanuit Synaptic en die is 4.1.12. check je op updates binnen VB zegt ie dat je de meest recente hebt..
<mandje> goed krom allemaal. thank you Synaptic.
<mandje> sudo sh -c 'echo "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian precise contrib" >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list'
<mandje> als ik deze ppa toevoeg ga je dan vanuit VB zelf de update mogelijkheid krijgen naar 4.3.26?  werkt dat zo transparant?
<Maikel> nee een ppa met je aptget updat apt-upgrade doen
<mandje> ehhh.. ik doe mn best maar deze gaat me boven de pet Maikel.
<Maikel> sudo apt-get update
<Maikel> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mandje> ok. en wat doe je dan in feite?
<mandje> je verzoekt om verversing van de aangesloten ppa's ofzo?
<mandje> apt-get upgrade actually installs newer versions of the packages you have. After updating the lists, the package manager knows about available updates for the software you have installed. This is why you first want to update.
<mandje> harstikke leuk allemaal. 'sudo apt-get upgrade' gaat hier echter 0 pakketten upgraden.
<marcoh> hallo ik heb sinds kort chromium maar kan geen filmpjes kijken flash geeft aan geinstalleerd en sinds xubuntu geen geluid meer uit speakers iemand een idee?
<goudfazant3991> hallo alle
<goudfazant3991> op welke wijze kan ik mijn franse taal Cd,s text uitspraak en dvd met video picture,s en text  uitspraak via ubuntu draaien??
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<goudfazant3991> Goede morgen lordievader
<lordievader> o/
<goudfazant3991> is er een program waar ik met ubuntu mijn cd en dvd van franse lessen kan draaien??
<goudfazant3991> zowel text uitspraak als video foto,s
<lordievader> Met een media player?
<goudfazant3991> ja met een media player maar dan zal die wel een beetje uitgebreid moeten zijn
<lordievader> Uitgebreid?
<goudfazant3991> want ik heb vroeger dat  wel gehad op de scholen maar ik ben nu een beetje met dat bezig aan het herhalen want ik heb
<goudfazant3991> enkele lessen gekocht en wil die proberen via ubuntu te draaien
<goudfazant3991> ja uitgebreid zoals speed snelheid regelbaar en zo
<goudfazant3991> want je begrijpt wel zeker dat het mee en dan te snel gaat??
<goudfazant3991> sommige programma,s hebben daar ook een optie voor
<goudfazant3991> zoals aan windows media heb je niets
<lordievader> Windows Media Player kan dat ook.
<lordievader> Heel veel media players kunnen dat.
<lordievader> Heb je er enig onderzoek naar gedaan?
<goudfazant3991> nouw ik heb het geprobeerd maar ik kon het niet gevonden krijgen
<goudfazant3991> en ik heb ook al andere geprobeerd waar het ook niet op zat
<lordievader> Welke heb je geprobeerd?
<goudfazant3991> en ik heb er een gevonden waar het wel op zit maar dan geeft Nod32 steeds een melding
<goudfazant3991> NCH en Fixmusic etc,ect
<goudfazant3991> en AVs4you
<goudfazant3991> maar er is er een van >>>Free-audio-editor en die doet dat wel de speed daar van kun je hoger of lager zetten
<lordievader> Nod32? Waarom krijg ik het gevoel dat je Windows gebruikt?
<goudfazant3991> maar dan komt Nod32 steeds met dat die niet veilig is
<goudfazant3991> ja dat is de vraag nou weer >>> ik weet nog niet welke program,s ik kan gebruiken voor Ubuntu
<goudfazant3991> zoals nu
<lordievader> Ten eerste dingen uit de repo. Maar wil je eerst mijn vraag beantwoorden?
<goudfazant3991> dat heb ik nu toch gedaan
<goudfazant3991> hoe weet ik nou wat voor program ik kan nemen voor ubuntu wat de taal betreft van de cd,s en de dvd,s waar ik het nu over heb
<goudfazant3991> heet het programmatje >>> jan of piet of klaas ?????
<lordievader> Jouw antwoord op de vraag "Waarom ik het gevoel krijg dat je Windows draait" is "maar dan komt Nod32 steeds met dat die niet veilig is", hoe beantwoord dat die vraag?
<goudfazant3991> ja ik vraag u toch of u >>> weet <<< of er een programma is van ubuntu dan download ik dat dan kan ik daar mee werken als het
<goudfazant3991> teminste voldoet
<goudfazant3991> aan de vraagstelling
<lordievader> Draai je Windows?
<goudfazant3991> kijk je stelt je eigen de vraag of ik met windows werk of niet >>>>> maar daar gaat het niet om <<<< de vraag is of er een programma
<goudfazant3991> is van ubuntu dat daar voor  geschikt is
<lordievader> Goed, als je geen vragen gaat beantwoorden kan ik je ook niet helpen.
<lotuspsychje> oO
<goudfazant3991> en dan komt u voor de dag met media player >>> ja heeft ubuntu een program dat aan die opties voldoet
<trijntje> ik gebruik gewoon altijd vlc, dat kan voor zover ik weet alles afspelen
<goudfazant3991> ja wat verlang je nu van mij
<lordievader> Dat je vragen die jou worden gesteld beantwoord.
<goudfazant3991> dat ik je vertel dat ik met windows werk of met ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> goudfazant3991: je krijgt een antwoord, beetje respect voor degene die je helpt
<goudfazant3991> je komt steed niet terug op de vraag stelling
<lordievader> Omdat je verteld dat je Nod32 draait begin ik te twijfelen of je uberhaupt Ubuntu draait. Daar probeer ik achter te komen. Maar als jij ontzettend moeilijk daarin gaat doen hoef je van mij geen hulp te verwachten.
<goudfazant3991> is er een program van ubuntu ja of nee >>>> dus een >> o ,<< of een >>> een <<
<goudfazant3991> hoe wil je dat bewezen hebben
<goudfazant3991> Nod 32 zit toch op die andere HD schijf dat heb ik je toch verteld
<goudfazant3991> ik zit nu op de Ubuntu HD schijf
<goudfazant3991> ben je al weer vergeten zeker
<goudfazant3991> als ik op de ubuntu Hd schijf zit dan weet ik niet of er andere programs zijn die dat kunnen
<goudfazant3991> ik draai op de ubuntu Hd natuurlijk geen Nod32
<lotuspsychje> goudfazant3991: er is geen reden om hier ironisch te gaan doen, antivirussen bestaan ook voor linux
<goudfazant3991> beste lotuspsychje dat heb ik ook helemaal niet gevraagt
<lotuspsychje> goudfazant3991: trijntje heeft je al een antwoord gegeven, vlc player
<goudfazant3991> mij simpele vraag was of ik mijn franse lessen cd, s  en  dvd ook op ubuntu kan draaien of daar een programma voor is
<lotuspsychje> als dat een cdrom is die draait op windows, heb je wine nodig
<lotuspsychje> en start je die .exe vanop je cdrom met wine
<goudfazant3991> die komen van talendomein daar heb ik ze gekocht
<goudfazant3991> wat trijntje aanhaald vlc kan ik dat gewoon via de terminal naar binnen halen??
<trijntje> goudfazant3991: jahoor, als je wilt
<goudfazant3991> ok trijntje
<goudfazant3991> ja en sorry voor lordievader maar ik draai helemaal geen windows nu en dat weet lordie vader ook dus dat kwam bij mij een beetje vreemd over sorry
<goudfazant3991> kijk het helemaal niet mijn bedoeling om mensen aan te vallen ik ben al bij genoeg dat ik door een van u geholpen wordt
<goudfazant3991> ok bedankt all
<goudfazant3991> Baye
<marcoh> hallo lordivader kunt u me helpen dat ik weer filmpjes kan draaien in xubuntu?
<lordievader> marcoh: Err, kun je iets meer details geven?
<marcoh> hallo lordi vader ik heb sinds een week chromium ipv firefox en speelt geen filmpjes meer flash player staat bij software geinstalleerd
<goudfazant3991> trijntje ik heb  vlc uitgeprobeerd met die >> kegel oranje met wit<<  maar ik kan daar niet het woord dat te snel wortdt uitgesproken
<goudfazant3991> mee vertragen of versnellen
<lordievader> marcoh: Wat voor een filmpjes?
<goudfazant3991> verder is het wel te doen
<Fermata> goudfazant3991: jawel.
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Hotkeys - en +.
<Fermata> In het menu bovenaan bij Afspelen.
<Fermata> Tweede menu van links.
<goudfazant3991> ok bedank beide ga ik weer proberen
<goudfazant3991> baye
<marcoh> lordivader volgens mij kan ik geen cams bekijken
<lordievader> marcoh: Ik heb geen flauw idee waar je het over hebt.
<lordievader> marcoh: Welk bestandformaat speelt chromium niet af?
<goudfazant3991> nou ik heb het program door genomen mij conclucie is het is wel goed geschikt voor gewoon cd ,  dvd maar niet voor deze lessen
<goudfazant3991> bij deze lessen moet je via de rasterlijn een special woord er uit kunnen halen
<goudfazant3991> en dat goed kunnen beluisteren wat ze zeggen
<goudfazant3991> voor songs is dat natuurlijk anders
<Fermata> Rasterlijn?
<goudfazant3991> ja Fermata er zijn muziek programma,s zoals Adobe audio-edition daar kun je een rasterlijn instellen en dan exact vaststellen
<goudfazant3991> waar de juiste klank valt
<Fermata> Ah, oké
<goudfazant3991> ja text in zang of text in uitspraak beiden liggen wel dicht tegen elkaar maar er zit tocht verschil in
<goudfazant3991> mensen nog een fijne dag en een prettig weekend
<goudfazant3991> baye
<Fermata> o/
<mvormeer> hoi, ondersteund ubuntu alle videosites?(youtube, netflix ed.)
<Fermata> Flash Player is te installeren, dus in principe wel.
<mvormeer> zijn er verder dingen waar ik rekening mee moet houden als ik ubuntu wil gaan gebruiken?
<mvormeer> wat ik wel en niet meer kan zegmaar.
<Fermata> Wat doe je nu zoal met je computer?
<mvormeer> voornamelijk internet en data wisselen
<Fermata> Data wisselen?
<mvormeer> maar als ik een keer bijv. deamontools of andere programmas nodig heb, is dit dan lastig?
<mvormeer> muziek downloaden en op usb`s en harddisks ed zetten.
<Fermata> Dat kan prima in Ubuntu.
<Fermata> Niet per se op de manier die je gewoon bent, maar het kan.
<mvormeer> oke, ik sta dus voor de keuze om ubuntu te installeren. deze laptop is namelijk nogal traag. mede door windows 7 op een vista laptop.
<mvormeer> en de software is niet legitiem
<Fermata> Ik zou zeggen: installeer het eens naast Windows, gebruik het een tijdje, lees je wat in, en stel hier vragen.
<lordievader> Ik wou het net voorstellen ;)
<mvormeer> dus windows blijft ook wel op de laptop staan? is ubuntu eenvoudig te installeren?
<Fermata> Wanneer je de installatie start, zal Ubuntu zeer waarschijnlijk de optie aanbieden het naast de bestaande Windowsinstallatie te zetten.
<mvormeer> oke beter! zo kan ze hem eerst proberen idd. dat wist ik niet:) dan maar gewoon installeren ja. dankjulliewel! top
<Fermata> Zorg voor back-ups, en veel plezier!
<mvormeer> komt goed
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-19
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<anonymouse> hello
<anonymouse> kan ik nederlands praten hier
<anonymouse> of moet t in engels
<lordievader> Het is #ubuntu-nl... ;)
<anonymouse> ik kan niet meer filmpjes etc luisteren met koptefeloon, maar ze doen het wel in mijn mobiel..
<anonymouse> oja haha
<lordievader> Zou je iets meer info willen geven?
<anonymouse> maar de koptelefoonuitgang doet het ineens niet meer
<anonymouse> uuhm
<anonymouse> ik heb meerde oordopjes geprobeerd
<lordievader> Welke versie van Ubuntu?
<anonymouse> meerdere*
<anonymouse> hoe bedoel je welke versie
<lordievader> Dit is Ubuntu support? Draai je Ubuntu?
<anonymouse> hoezo draaien
<anonymouse> laat maar
<anonymouse> doei bedankt
<trijntje> haha
<Fermata> Jammer. :P
<SCHAAP137> lol
<SCHAAP137> sja, als mensen hun probleem niet adequaat kunnen uitleggen, dan maken ze het zichzelf lastig
<SCHAAP137> dan valt er ook weinig hulp te bieden
<Fermata> Ik had ook niet het idee dat het iets te maken had met Ubuntu.
<SCHAAP137> nee precies, dat vermoed ik ook
<niek> Mijn haardroger doet het niet, kan ik daarvoor hier ook terecht?
<lotuspsychje> oO
<lotuspsychje> niek: welke ubuntu versie draait erop?
<niek> 14.04 LTS volgens mij.
<lotuspsychje> niek: :p probeer eens nomodeset op je haardroger
<niek> Thanks, dat wertk!
<niek> :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> internet of things komt echt dichterbij
<Fermata> "Heb je al geprobeerd hem aan en uit te zetten?"
<Fermata> Of uit en aan.
<niek> Ik zet dit wel even neer bij de rest van de brand :)
<niek> http://33.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9knmh4Wa51rdelzeo1_500.gif
<lotuspsychje> http://www.deviantart.com/art/Burning-the-lyrics-168514759
<lotuspsychje> oei men dekstop in de fik
<lordievader> Fermata: Ding staat uit, "de koptelefoon doet het niet", "heb je al geprobeert hem aan en uit te zetten." "Ja, dan doet ie het nog steeds niet" :P
<SCHAAP137> iemand hier die ook Ubuntu 14.10 draait met MATE als desktop environment?
<SCHAAP137> ik heb een klein issue, vraag me af of er een workaround voor is
<lordievader> SCHAAP137: Stel je vraag ;)
<SCHAAP137> de iconen in de icon tray centreren zich niet automatisch in het bovenste panel
<SCHAAP137> heb mn bovenste panel op 32px, en de iconen komen a.h.w. "snapped to top" in die icontray
<SCHAAP137> als ik het panel verklein naar 31, en daarna weer vergroot naar 32, dan kloppen ze, dan zijn ze vertikaal gecentreerd in die icon tray
<SCHAAP137> dat is zoals ik het zou willen; kan ik dit afdwingen op e.o.a. manier?
<SCHAAP137> soort van "snapped to center" binnen die icontray
<SCHAAP137> Qjackctl bijvoorbeeld, verschijnt in eerste instantie met een lelijk grijs blokje onder het icoontje, met het icoontje tegen de bovenrand aan
<SCHAAP137> na het panel 1 pixel te verklein en weer te vergroten, zit 'ie netjes in het midden
<SCHAAP137> ik weet lordievader, 't is een luxeprobleem :P
<SCHAAP137> maar vroeg me af of iemand anders dit ook ervaart, en zo ja, wat er eventueel tegen te doen is in preventieve zin
<SCHAAP137> heb het vraagstuk ook maar ff in het reguliere #ubuntu kanaal gedropt
<Fermata> SCHAAP137: het lijkt me eerder een bug.
<SCHAAP137> ik drop het ook ff in het #mate kanaal
<SCHAAP137> blijft er nog angstvallig stil :P
<SCHAAP137> ach ja
<newb2k> Goede avond :) , heeft er hier iemand een idee waarom mijn zorin os9  de ubuntu pc niet kan vinden (en andersom) met samba ?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-04-18
<grty5yrty> kaulo nick junior hoer
<grty5yrty> fack you
<grty5yrty> bitch]
<grty5yrty> FACK
<grty5yrty> FAK JULLIE HOEREZOON
<josspyker_> tjsa, wat moet je met dit soort mensen?
<TheEagerPadawan> hoi, he ziet er naar uit dat ik een foutje heb gemaakt bij me short and long variable namen: http://0bin.net/paste/4ef02v4CDnuDZdJs#fcVDbc2z501Ici+vHi+alGYQtk5uOe-LWMDRD3jzk9q
<TheEagerPadawan> kan het zijn dat short en long bash literals zijn?
<TheEagerPadawan> resolved
<Mustangman1966> Goedemiddag, weet iemand de makkelijkste manier om te zien welke programma's zijn geïnstalleerd door jezelf? Ik ben voorbereidingen aan het treffen voor Ubuntu 16.04 ;
#ubuntu-nl 2016-04-19
<Guest34838> Is hier iemand online? Ik heb problemen met Samba ...
<NickieJ> Hoi Hoi.
<NickieJ> Ik probeer een USB POS printer via dev/ttyS0/ aan te sturen. Of dat de verwijzing van de USB komt.
<NickieJ> Waar kan ik dat instellen?
<NickieJ> Programma kent dev/ttyS0/ en COM0 uitgangen.
<lordievader> Usb en serial? Daar gaat iets fout...
<lordievader> Waarschijnlijk is het makkelijker CUPS te installeren en die alles voor je te laten doen.
<NickieJ> Die heb ik al geïnstalleerd.
<NickieJ> En echo lp0 doet hij ook naar behoren.
<NickieJ> Maar UniCenta (POS) ziet liever en COM of ttyS poort
<NickieJ> Ik kom momenteel hier uit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<NickieJ> die gaat over de ttyS
<lordievader> Hier gebruikt iemand een serial emulation driver... https://sourceforge.net/p/unicentaopos/discussion/1126901/thread/e02e10dd/?limit=25
<lordievader> Die link gaat over consoles over een serial interface... niet echt wat je zoekt ;)
<NickieJ> Inderdaad
<lordievader> Wat is precies het pad van die lp0?
<lordievader> Vanwege antwoord [1] en [2]. [1] https://sourceforge.net/p/unicentaopos/discussion/1126900/thread/6aa53777/#c33c [2] https://sourceforge.net/p/unicentaopos/discussion/1126900/thread/6aa53777/#c33c/218a
<NickieJ> Even uit mijn hoofd.
<NickieJ> iets van /var/dev/lp0
<NickieJ> Gechecked of dat werkte en dat doet ie ook.
<lordievader> Heel toevallig /dev/usb/lp0?
<lordievader> Want daar zeggen ze dat je dat pad moet instellen in unicentra.
<NickieJ> Zou goed kunnen. Heb jammer genoeg de computer in kwestie niet hier
<lordievader> En jezelf even toevoegen aan de juiste groep.
<lordievader> Oh... handig...
<NickieJ> Je kunt niet echt en pad instellen. Naast de 2 genoemde (met meerdere cijfers) dan
<lordievader> Hmm... Die post doet anders beweren... mogelijk dat je dat met een symlink op kunt lossen.
<NickieJ> Ik heb op die computer geen IRC geinstalleerd en kan dus ook niet hier even langskomen.
<NickieJ> http://wiki.openbravo.com/wiki/Projects:POS/Hardware_Installation_Guide#Receipt_printer_and_cash_drawer
<NickieJ> Ik krijg hier mee dat ik juist geen drivers moet installeren.
<lordievader> Ze hebben het daar over Unicentra instellen om naar een file te printen, kan deze dat?
<NickieJ> Ja
<NickieJ> Epson, Tmu220, Star, Ithaca, Surepos
<NickieJ> These modes are for different dialects of ESC/POS receipt printers connected to the machine using a serial port, a parallel port or any other kind of device port (like USB) that can be configured as a device file. For example several receipt printers manufacturers provide a system module for Linux that creates a device file like /dev/ttyUSB0 when the receipt printer is connected to an USB
<NickieJ> port.
<NickieJ> Do not install any driver, because Openbravo POS connects directly to the printer. If a serial connection is chosen, the configuration must be: bauds: 9600, data bits 8, stop bits 1 and parity none.
<NickieJ> For example to test the printer is properly connected to the first serial port type:
<NickieJ> in Windows
<NickieJ> type test > COM1:
<NickieJ> in Linux
<NickieJ> echo test > /dev/ttyS0
<NickieJ> The Epson type is the most ESC/POS compatible protocol, but you must be sure to configure the printer to ESC/POS mode.
<NickieJ> Two modes are available serial for serial and parallel ports and file for serial, parallel and other ports.
<NickieJ> The last box is for the device port the receipt printer is connected. In Windows take care that if the first serial port is selected you have to put COM1 for serial mode and COM1: (with the two dots) for file mode.
<NickieJ> Epson configuration.
<lordievader> Dan kun je hem ook instellen om naar /dev/usb/lp0 te laten printen ;)
<lordievader> Onthoudt alles is een bestand in Linux ;)
<lordievader> En gebruikt liever een pastebin voor console output.
<NickieJ> Is er een mogelijkheid om dit kanaal via een site te bereiken. Zodat ik morgen middag hier terecht kan, mocht het nog neit lukken.
<lordievader> Ja, er is een webchat: https://webchat.freenode.net
<NickieJ> Mooi.
<NickieJ> Ik ben daar rond een uur of 12 weer.
<NickieJ> Mocht ik er nog niet uitkomen. Dan zie je me hier weer verschijnen. Het zou mooi zijn als er dan ook iemand is. ;)
<NickieJ> Kan lp0 gebrugd (bridged) worden met ttyUSB0 ?
<lordievader> Ik heb zo een gevoel dat het een een symlink is naar het ander.
<NickieJ> Wat is SymLink?
<lordievader> Een bestand die verwijst naar een ander bestand of folder.
<lordievader> Maargoed zoals het in https://sourceforge.net/p/unicentaopos/discussion/1126900/thread/6aa53777/#c33c wordt beschreven zal het vast wel werken ;)
<NickieJ> zou ls -s /dev/ttyS0 com1 kunnen werken?
<NickieJ> of eigenlijk ls -s /dev/lp0 com1
<SCHAAP137> ls is iets anders dan ln
<SCHAAP137> symlinken doe je met ln -s
<NickieJ> sorry, ik bedoelde ook ln
<NickieJ> heb het wel goed op papier gezet.
<NickieJ> Het lukte in ieder geval om via de terminal iets te printen.
<lordievader> Stel gewoon /dev/usb/lp0 in in unicentra ;)
<NickieJ> Dat gaat niet. Die optie is er namelijk stom genoeg niet.
<NickieJ> kan het makkelijker gewoon linken.
<NickieJ> Programma kan me wat.
<NickieJ> Ik denk wel dat ik hiermee een stuk verder kom.
<NickieJ> Het is in ieder geval nu tijd om te ontspannen. Ben er al de hele dag mee bezig.
<NickieJ> Dank voor jullie hulp. (Wederom)
<lordievader> Je zei dat je naar een bestand kon printen, ofwel die optie zit er wel in ;)
<lordievader>  /dev/usb/lp0 is een bestand.
<lordievader> Een speciaal bestand, maar nog steeds een bestand.
<NickieJ> Ik vermoed ook wel dat als ik die link heb gemaakt van usb naar com dat ie het dan ook gewoon doet.
<NickieJ> Het is Serial of File
<lordievader> Ja, precies. File ;)
<lordievader> En daar stel je /dev/usb/lp0 in als pad.
<Guest34838> Ik heb een probleem met SAMBA. Er is een melding "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" en bij de printer staat "Inactief - Can't load /etc/samba/smb.conf - run testparm to debug it"
#ubuntu-nl 2016-04-20
<NickieJ> Hoi hoi.
<NickieJ> Daar ben ik weer met die klote printer.
<NickieJ> printen lukt via /dev/usb/lp0
<NickieJ> deze zou dan gelinkt moeten worden met /com0 of /ttyS0
<NickieJ> Echter daar krijg ik een foutmelding op:
<NickieJ> $ sudo echo test >> /dev/ttyS0 echo: fout bij schrijven: Invoer-/uitvoerfout
<NickieJ> Dus werkt ie nog niet.
<trijntje> NickieJ: waarom probeer je op zo'n wazige manier te printen? In plaats van gewoon via libreoffice of een ander programma?
<NickieJ> Wazige manier? Een kassa wil ook graag printen.
<NickieJ> Ik zal dat trouwens even proberen.
<trijntje> wat probeer je precies te doen? Kan je niet gewoon vanuit libreoffice 'Afdrukken' kiezen?
<NickieJ> Dat werkt prima.
<NickieJ> Echter het kassasysteem (Unicenta) wil ook printen maar die gebruikt ttyS en com en lpt opties
<trijntje> printen vanaf de command line doe ik altijd met het lpr commando, die accepteert .ps bestanden
<Guest87880> weet hier misschien iemand iets over printen vanuit linux op windows xp en filesharing?
<cuipito> Guest87880: Wat wil je precies doen?
<NickieJ> echo test > /dev/usb/lp0
<NickieJ> werkt prima
<Guest87880> cuipito: ik heb een linux laptop en wil bestanden op xp openen. op een xp werkt het, op de ander niet
<Guest87880> cuipito: de printer ziet aan een xp en ik wil vanuit linux printen
<Guest87880> (alle xps kunnen bij de vrijgegeven bestanden op linux)
<trijntje> NickieJ: ok, en je kan niet dat programm instellen zodat het lp0 gebruikt?
<cuipito> Dus als ik het goed begrijp, heb je bestanden op een linux bak, die bestanden open je op een xp machine vanwege op linux niet wilt openen? En vervolgens wil je liefst vanuit linux het bestand printen?
<Guest87880> het is een klein netwerk. normaal werk ik met mijn linux laptop. de printer zit aan een xp. soms wissel ik ook bestanden uit tussen de systemen. (handiger programma enz.)
<Guest87880> XP 1 kan linux openen en linux kan ook bij hem kijken
<Guest87880> XP 2 kan bij linux kijken, maar linux niet bij xp 2
<trijntje> NickieJ: draait dat programma (unicenta) als eigen gebruiker?
<NickieJ> Trijntje: programma kent enkel de genoemde poorten.
<Guest87880> cuipito: en ik krijg de melding Inactief - File "/usr/lib/cups/backend/smb" not available: No such file or directory
<NickieJ> Trijntje: Unicenta is een Java applicatie en zou automatisch de USB printer moeten gebruiken. Hij doet dit momenteel echter niet.
<trijntje> NickieJ: alleen gebruikers die in de 'lp' groep zitten mogen de printer gebruiken. Als unicenta als eigen gebruiker (bijv gebruiker 'unicenta') draait kan het zijn dat die niet mag printen
<NickieJ> Er zijn geen andere gebruikers aangemaakt.
<NickieJ> ik wil de de printer bridgen maar dat lijkt niet helemaal goed te werken.
<NickieJ> ln -s /dev/usb/lp0 com1
<theo> Guest87880: heb je wel samba geinstalleerd op de linux machine?
<Guest87880> theo: ja
<trijntje> NickieJ: hoe heb je dat programma geinstalleerd. Wat is de uitvoer van ps aux | grep centa
<theo> hhhmm lijkt er op dat hij naar een samba file zoekt terwijl die op een andere locatie staat. Brb even workstation herstarten
<Guest87880> theo: al gedaan ...
<NickieJ> tanteha+  5398  0.0  0.2  17032  2168 pts/0    S+   14:47   0:00 grep --color=auto centa
<trijntje> NickieJ: draait het programma nu? Wat is de naam van het process? Want hier zie ik alleen jouw zoekopdracht, niet unicenta zelf
<NickieJ> Programma werkt voor de rest prima.
<NickieJ> Ben enkel nu even bezig de database aan te passen.
<lordievader> NickieJ: Had je het al via een file geprobeerd?
<NickieJ> @lordievader: Ik ga nu eerst die database in orde maken. Daarna weer verder met de printer. Dat zal zaterdag pas worden.
<Guido1> Is er iemand online wie ervaring heeft met samba printers?
<trtt_> hi
<trtt_> hi
<trtt_> for what can i help you
<trijntje> trtt_: je kan hier nederlands praten
#ubuntu-nl 2016-04-21
<Mustangman1966> Hier de link naar Ubuntu 16.04 http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<trijntje> 16.04 is nog niet gereleased
<Mustangman1966> Hij is wel te downloaden op http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04
<trijntje> de daily build, niet de release. Die is pas definitief als het aangekondigd wordt
<Mustangman1966> Ik las net op een ander kanaal, dat de aankondiging meestal 3 dagen na de release komt. Dit was namelijk bij 12.04 en 14.04.
<trijntje> dat klopt niet hoor, op IRC wordt het iig altijd aangekondigd
<trijntje> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1 Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Mustangman1966> Wel vreemd want op de release pagina staat de beta2 en de desktop versie, en de desktop versie is op 20-04-16 geupload.
<trijntje> zolang er nog aan gewerkt wordt wordt er elke dag een nieuwe versie geupload
<trijntje> *waarschijnlijk* is de versie die er nu op staat de definitieve, maar zo lang ze nog dingen aan het testen zijn is het niet officieel
<Mustangman1966> Vandaar, dus die kan je downloaden en elke dag updaten dan maar.
<mave_> 16.04 is nog niet vrijgegeven?
<mave_> tenminste
<mave_> do-release-upgrade geeft No new release found
<mave_> hmm
<mave_> niemand hier?
<cuipito> nog niet meestal 3 dan na de release
<cuipito> 3 dagen na de release hij is wel te downloaden
<cuipito> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<mave_> hij is nu te downloaden
<mave_> maar upgraden via de repositories heb ik tot nu toe altijd op de dag zelf gedaan
<trijntje> mave_: 16.04 is nog niet gereleased
<lordievader> Het is pas officieel als de mail is gestuurd naar ubuntu-announce.
<JanC> Mustangman1966: de ISOs worden altijd vooraf geüpload omdat ze ook nog getest & dan gemirrord naar andere servers moeten worden
<JanC> pas nadat alle mirrors die hebben wordt de officiële release gedaan
<JanC> mail naar announce, persbericht, aanpassing op de Ubuntu-site, etc.
<JanC> maar stel dat nu tijdens het testen nog een zeer ernstig probleem gevonden wordt kan de release nog verschoven worden naar volgende week of zo  :)
<mave_> wat een raar probleem heb ik met mariadb op 16.04
<mave_> ERROR 2003 (HY000): Can't connect to MySQL server on '192.168.1.6' (111 "Connection refused")
<mave_> dat terwijl de bind-address optie commented is
<mave_> iemand een idee?
<JanC> wat zeggen de logs van de server?
<JanC> (van mariadb server dus)
<mave_> ik zit daar nu te kijken
<mave_> niets schokkends
<mave_> het punt is dat ik via localhost prima kan connecten
<mave_> alleen via het externe ip niet
<mave_> er draait geen firewall
<mave_> althans, niets dat ik ingesteld heb
<mave_> iptables is leeg
<mave_> normaal los je dit probleem op door de bind-address optie te commenten in my.cnf
<mave_> dat is ook gebeurd, alleen werkt het nog steeds niet
<JanC> die connect error komt niet in je MariaDB server logs?
<JanC> dat zou betekenen dat de database server niet luistert op IP/poort waarop je probeert te connecteren?
<JanC> of dat er iets tussen client & server die connectie tegenhoudt
<mave_> nou, de database draait lokaal, maar moet ook extern bereikbaar zijn JanC
<mave_> er zit verder niets tussen
<mave_> ik kan ook wel verbinden via de mysql client lokaal en hij vraagt ook om een wachtwoord
<mave_> maar daarna wordt de verbinding door de server geweigerd
<JanC> maar luistert die server ook niet-lokaal?
<JanC> en lokaal wordt wachtwoord geweigerd?
<mave_> hij moet op alle interfaces luisteren zoals hij nu ingesteld is, dat doe je door de 'bind-address' optie te commenten in de config van de sql server
<mave_> nee, het wachtwoord wordt niet geweigerd, de connectie
<mave_> maar goed, het werkte tot de upgrade naar 16.04
<JanC> maar luistert die ook op alle interfaces?  :)
<mave_> jup
<JanC> gecontroleerd met netstat of zo?
<mave_> hmm
<mave_> hij luistert blijkbaar niet op alle interfaces, iets dat hij met deze instelling wel zou moeten doen
<mave_> dat is het vreemde aan het verhaal
<JanC> wat als je mariadb herstart?
<trijntje> meestal luister je toch alleen op localhost als je geen bind-adress instelt? Dat is wel zo veilig
<JanC> ik zou het moeten opzoeken in de handleiding van de mariadb-versie in 16.04 wat die doet in dat geval, maar aangezien ik die hier niet bij de hand heb nu...  :)
<trijntje> Happy 16.04 allemaal
<mave_> standaard is "bind-address = 127.0.0.1", door deze regel te commenten moet hij op alle interfaces luisteren
<mave_> dat werkte ook perfect met 15.10 en voorgangers
<mave_> maar sinds 16.04 niet meer
<mave_> en waarschijnlijk heb ik nu de oplossing gevonden
<mave_> eerst moest je de config aanpassen in /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<mave_> blijkbaar is dat nu /etc/mysql/mariadb.conf.d/50-server.cnf geworden
<mave_> die prefereert hij boven de mysqld.cnf blijkbaar
<mave_> hmm, ook niet
<mave_> JanC, ik heb maar weer een image teruggezet van 15.10 die ik voor de upgrade gemaakt had
<mave_> wat een drama, ik wacht nog wel even met upgraden
#ubuntu-nl 2016-04-22
<jordyd> Hallo allemaal. Ik heb iets geks met mijn nieuwe Ubuntu Mate 16.04 installatie. Het is namelijk zo dat niet mijn gehele systeem vanaf installatie Nederlandstalig is. Kan iemand helpen dit op te lossen?
<jordyd> En weet iemand hoe het komt dat de Nvidia kaart z'n werk niet doet?
<robb_nl> heb je de driver voor de kaart geladen?
<FredN> does anyone also have problems with the new software centre after upgrading tot 16
<FredN> i do not see any software just blank squares
<wd_> update van 15.10 naar 16.04 maar nu is software niet meer te vinden op pc en herinstallatie lukt niet
<wd_> afhankelijkheidsvoorwaarden fout libmono-wcf3.0-cil | libmono-wcf3.0a-cil;
<SternNL> In het CT magazine heb ik gelezen dat AMD wil stoppen met fglrx driver (Catalyst) voor Linux. Kan iemand dit bevestigen of is het een gerucht?
<JanC> SternNL: dat klopt
<JanC> de amdgpu driver komt in de plaats voor recente & nieuwe hardware, oudere hardware werkt met de radeon driver
<SternNL> JanC: Bedankt, ik blijf voorlopig nog even op 14.04
<JanC> ik denk dat Catalyst op termijn ook zal verdwijnen op Windows (of ook zal gebaseerd zijn op "amdgpu")
<JanC> je kan altijd eens kijken hoe het werkt met Ubuntu live op een USB-stick
<SternNL> Dat is een goed plan. Ga ik proberen. Op de huidige open source driver kan mijn monitor niet hoger dan full HD. Vest lastig met een WQHD monitor :)
<JanC> SternNL: als je Engels kan, zie ook https://tjaalton.wordpress.com/2016/03/11/no-catalystfglrx-video-driver-in-ubuntu-16-04/
<JanC> SternNL: mogelijk werkt het wel met de nieuwe amdgpu open source driver, aangezien het instellen van de resolutie waarschijnlijk gedeeld zal worden met de opvolger van fglrx
<sander555> goede avond ik ben op zoek naar hulp.... korte uitleg ben al enige tijd bezig een partitie van mijn hdd schijf te krijgen.
<sander555> ik heb deze partitie niet zelf aangemaakt.... met het opstarten van parted magic zie ik dat de partitie de naam redhatt heeft...
#ubuntu-nl 2016-04-23
<jordyd> Hallo allemaal. Ik zou graag een vraag stellen dat verband houd met programmeren. Of liever pakketontwikkeling. Maar hoe kan ik van bestaande broncode een .deb-pakket maken? Het zou de bedoeling zijn dat het op de meeste systemen die met die standaard werken kan geïnstalleerd worden, maar ik heb niet genoeg middelen om een stuk of twintig computers (al waren het raspberry pi's) te kopen. Kan iemand helpen? Of me een andere manier v
<jordyd> Ik weet dat dit geen Ubuntu vraag, is, maar ik weet dat ubuntu ook met die .deb-extensie werkt en ik gebruik ook Ubuntu (Ubuntu MATE 16.04), dus ik dacht even, laat ik het toch maar even vragen.
<jordyd> Ik hoop dus dat iemand me kan helpen! Alvast bedankt!
<OerHeks> jordyd, ja ge kunt zelf een .deb maken (=compileren) hier is een engelse howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, ben je er weer?
<lordievader> jordyd: pbuilder is zeer fijn voor het bouwen van packages: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<jordyd> Bedankt ik ben ermee bezig!
<jordyd> Wel even een geheel verschillende vraag!
<jordyd> Wat is het verschil tusse Ubuntu Desktop en de Ubuntu versie voor de Raspberry pi?
<lordievader> De een is x86(_64) de ander is ARM.
<jordyd> En als ik de benodigde bestanden op een microsd-kaart heb gezet, is dat dan met Orca (screenreader) te gebruiken of niet?
<lordievader> Wat wil je precies met Orca uitlezen?
<lordievader> Bij binary files moet je even kijken of ze voor jouw architectuur zijn gecompiled.
<Guus_> hoi, vraagje ...........moet ik met windows 10 eerst een nieuwe partitie aanmaken of kan ik zo als lang geleden linux binnen windows instaleren?
<lordievader> Linux wil je eigenlijk nooit binnen Windows installeren.
<OerHeks> Guus_, maak ruimte vrij, en laat ubuntu die vrije ruimte gebruiken bij installatie
<Guus_> dank je.
<OerHeks> 10 gb kan, 50 gb is leuker
<Guus_> Dat klopt ook, maar lang geleden wat dat erg makelijk met ....wubunte
<Guus_> of zo iets
<Guus_> maar ik maak ruimte vrij
<OerHeks> Je bedoelt Wubi waarschijnlijk, maar dat werkt niet met win10.
<OerHeks> en onverstandig om te gebruiken, je kan beter een live iso draaien dan.
<lordievader> Vm'etje opstarten ;)
<jordyd> Nog even over die orca, sorry voor het onderbreken...
<Guus_> komt goed, nogmaals bedankt!
<jordyd> Maar ik wil gewoon mijn Raspberry Pi kunnen gebruiken als desktop met Ubuntu 16.04 en Orca ingeschakeld zodat ik met de rpi kan werken als iedereen. Ik ben zelf blind.
<OerHeks> Als Orca aanwezig is in die core image, dan zou dat moeten werken. Ik heb mijn pi2 nog niet getest met 16.04
<lordievader> Het lijkt mij ook geen probleem.
<jordyd> En zit ons visje daar dan standaard in? Net zoals bij de gewone Ubuntu images?
<lordievader> Goeie vraag...
<lordievader> Je kunt de manifest er op na slaan, dat geeft je in iedergeval een idee.
<jordyd> En die manifest, waar vind ik die zo ongeveer?
<lordievader> Waarschijnlijk op dezelfde plek waar je de image vandaan hebt.
<jordyd> Ik heb er (nog) geen, net als een rpi. Maar zal een RPi3b ook werken?
<lordievader> Dat weet ik helaas niet, OerHeks?
<lordievader> Weet jij dat toevallig?
<OerHeks> hmm nee, zit er niet standaard in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/16.04/release/ubuntu-core-16.04-core-amd64.manifest
<OerHeks> err 32 bit http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/16.04/release/ubuntu-core-16.04-core-i386.manifest
<jordyd> Ok, jammer dan, maar hij is wel van op afstand te installeren, of niet? Ik las dat toch. En ik vermoed dat ik dan brltty en gnome-orca, samen met een desktop erop kan installeren, of niet?
<jordyd> En ik heb die manifest ook gevonden. Is een rpi armhf of arm64?
<JanC> je wil de Ubuntu & Debian packaging guide lezen, veronderstel ik
<JanC> en voor Ubuntu Core de snappy packaging guide, denk ik
<jordyd> JanC: over wat heb je het nu? Ik snap je niet helemaal.
<JanC> je wilde toch .deb pakketten maken :)
<jordyd> Oh, ja, dat, maar er loopt iets mis. De source is niet compleet! Ik heb ze gecloned van github.com/liblouis maar ze zijn niet compleet genoeg. :( Daar moet ik nog eens naar kijken.
<JanC> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ & zie ook de links onderaan die pagina
<JanC> en https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/build-apps/ voor Ubuntu Core met Snappy ipv .deb
<JanC> veel leesvoer, maar zelfs als je niet alles meteen onthoudt zal het je een hoop background geven
<jordyd> Bedankt! Ik zal er zeker 'ns naar kijken.
<JanC> en/of een goede plaats om specifieke zaken op te zoeken :)
<JanC> Snap packages werken ook op Ubuntu 16.04, denk ik (nog niet getest...)
#ubuntu-nl 2016-04-24
<jordyd> Hallo, ik voegde de server van een vriend toe die mij webhosting kan geven (centos). Hij maakte een gebruiker voor mij aan, maar ik kan alleen downloaden en bekijken.  Hij heeft me darom aan de root gebruikersgrub toegevoegd mbv het nummer 0 in het veld userid, inDit moest hij dus doen met nummer 0. Maar hij wil liever dat ik aalles kan, maar dan ook alleen in die ene map. Die map zou /domains/web/jordydeweer.be zijn. Kan iemand me 
<lordievader> jordyd: Dan wil je waarschijnlijk [1] en [2] doorlezen. [1] https://www.linode.com/docs/tools-reference/linux-users-and-groups [2] http://bencane.com/2012/05/27/acl-using-access-control-lists-on-linux/
<lordievader> Users aan de root group toevoegen is zelden een goed idee.
<jordyd> Sorry, is ingewikkeld. kan je even vlug de te gebruiken commands om een gebruiker tot één bepaalde  lees, scrijf en execute rechten te geven? tot slects één map! (Sorry dat ik het zo vraag, maar ik heb niet genoeg tijd om die documentatie door te nemen)
<jordyd> Ik weet ook niet naar wat ik precies moet zoeken zodat ik er echt niet binnen een half uur aan ga komen.$
<Maikel> https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/4/html/Step_by_Step_Guide/s1-navigating-ownership.html
<JanC> je zal moeten tijd maken om documentatie te lezen of je gaat zeker dingen stuk maken
<jordyd> JanC: Dat weet ik. Maar bij wonder was het in orde. Dat was héél vreemd!
<JanC> lijkt me dat die vriend overigens ook dringend wat mag bijlezen als hij een server wil draaien
<jordyd> Hij kan bijna geen woord Engels. Daarom help ik hem met dat soort werkjes. Wel vervelend, want ik werk véél liever met Ubuntu!
<jordyd> Oh ja, even een verder lopend vervolg op mijn vraag van gisteren, over de rpi. Is het ook mogelijk om met meer dan alleen de ubuntu-core te werken? Of is dat af te raden?
<OerHeks> probeer de iso's allemaal, zou ik zeggen https://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads/
<JanC> als je het niet weet blijf je best bij wat aangeraden en gedocumenteerd is
<josspyker> hoe kan het nou dat iemand geen engels spreekt?
<JanC> josspyker: hangt van leeftijd en opleiding af hé
<josspyker> nu weet ik wel dat het onderwijs steeds slechter wordt, maar geen engels?
<JanC> vergeet niet dat in België veel mensen Frans als tweede taal leren
<josspyker> dan nog
<JanC> in Vlaanderen/Brussel
<JanC> en ik denk niet dat Engels een prioriteit is in pakweg een beroepsschool
<josspyker> tja, je zal wel gelijk hebben, maar het lijkt mij handig als mensen engels spreken. Frans is wel leuk als je eens gaat uit eten aldaar, maar voor de rest heb je er niets aan toch?
<JanC> josspyker: huh?
<josspyker> hehe
<JanC> kennis Frans is vereiste voor nogal wat jobs
<josspyker> ik neem aan dat je over Belgie spreekt?
<JanC> zeker als je in de wijde buurt van Brussel, Wallonië of Frankrijk woont, in een commerciële functie werkt, etc.
<JanC> josspyker: aangezien hij een .be domein heeft?
<JanC> sowieso, in de meeste landen kennen veel mensen zelfs nauwelijks een tweede taal
<JanC> probeer maar eens Engels te spreken in Italië of Spanje of Frankrijk
<josspyker> ja en dat is jammer, communicatie is nogal belangrijk
<JanC> (zeker buiten de grote toeristische centra en IT sector en zo)
<josspyker> frankrijk en italie zijn dan ook geen econimische wonderen
<JanC> eh
<josspyker> allebei failliet. Italie iets meer dan Fr
<JanC> heeft meer te maken met dat er geen anderstalige buren vlakbij zijn etc.
<JanC> en in Portugal in de grote steden spreken de meeste mensen Engels, maar ze zijn daar toch niet zo heel welvarend  :)
<josspyker> dat is ook waar
<JanC> het punt is, als bedrijf in België of Nederland zit je snel met klanten of leveranciers uit andere landen (of zelfs anderstalige regio's in België)
<JanC> dus hier zijn er meer meertaligen dan in grotere landen :)
<JanC> anyway, dat is allemaal off-topic hier
<JanC> en ik raad jordyd (en z'n vriend) aan om tijd te maken om een aantal handleidingen over linuxbeheer e.d. te lezen
<josspyker> dat is altijd een goed advies.
<JanC> eerder een noodzakelijkheid als je een server wil draaien op het publieke internet
<jordyd> Ja, dat is zo. Die vriend heeft wel wat meer ervaring met CentOS, maar ik mag vaak het Engels naar Nl vertalen. Om even in te spelen op dat gesprekje over die meertaligheid, ikzelf krijg Engels op school, maar hij heeft, door zijn blindheid, geen deftig onderwijs kunnen genieten. BTW, ik ben ook blind hé!
<jordyd> OerHeks: Heb je er een idee van of daar dan brltty, espakup, emacspeak,... op zit? Of heb je daar ook zo'n manifest-bestanden?
<jordyd> En ja, we zullen, als het nog eens nodig is, nog een handleiding erbij nemen.
<JanC> beter de handleiding vooraf lezen en niet wachten tot het dringend is...
#ubuntu-nl 2017-04-18
<Wobbo> Goede middag
<Wobbo> Ik vroeg me af, wat ze bedoelen met "https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?iId=28855&sClass=version"
<Wobbo> Het gaat over de "Overwrite" deel.
<Wobbo> Heeft iemand een idee wat ik moet doen?
<SimonNL> Wobbo: Ik ben vrij beperkt in mijn kennis maar overschrijven lijkt mij een niet al te moeilijk begrip.
<SimonNL> echo "{\"Client\": {\"HardwareAcceleration\": \"false\"}}" > "Battle.net.config"      deze regel zorgt daar voor Wobbo
<SimonNL> als het goed is.
<SimonNL> cd "$WINEPREFIX/users/$(whoami)/Application\ Data/Battle.net/"     maakt daartoe eerst de noodzakelijke map actief.
<Wobbo> Het is niet een terminal opdracht, volgens mij?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-04-19
<wasted> g'navond
<selckin> hi
<wasted> 'k kom eigenlijk den idle berg vergroten
<wasted> :)
<joris> halle
<joris> hallo
<joris> kan iemand mij helpen met een technische vraag?
<joris> anyone?
<joris> kan iemand mij helpen met een foutmelding?
<SimonNL> ik kan het proberen joris maar geen zekerheid.
<joris> ik krijg de melding: broken count 0
<joris> en kan niet meer updaten
<joris> ook geen andere software installeren
<SimonNL> misschien springt er iemand in die daar antwoord op kan geven.
<SimonNL> http://www.iasptk.com/ubuntu-fix-broken-package-best-solution/       misschien zit dit je systeem dwars joris maar let wel ik heb geen idea.
<joris> ik ga het proberen
<joris> thanks!
#ubuntu-nl 2017-04-20
<geez[m]> joris: Wat is de exacte foutmelding? Gebruik je de standaard update manager of apt-get/aptitude/etc?
<lordievader> geez[m]: Joris is allang offline ;)
<geez[m]> lordievader: Oja, hij zit op IRC.. Ik zit op matrix vandaar ik denk ik laat hem gewoon een bericht achter :P
<lordievader> Tja, sommige technologie is niet zo geavanceerd :P
<geez[m]> XD
<Detlef> hoi allemaal
<Detlef> ik heb een wifi probleem
<Detlef> Ik kan verbinding maken met wifinetwerk maar heb dan geen internet verbinding
<Detlef> als ik echter via mijn mobiel (galaxy 37) verbind heb ik wel internet verbinding
<selckin> kan je 8.8.8.8 pingen
<Detlef> heeft er iemand een idee hoe dat komt?
<Detlef> nee volgens mij niet (nu wel omdat ik via de mobiel online ben)
<Detlef> Ik heb net zelfs een andere dongle gekocht omdat ik dacht dat het daar aan lag...
<Detlef> Wel vol bereik nu op alle wifi netwerken in de hele buurt
<Detlef_> hoi  ben ik weer.
<Detlef_> ik kon net wel pingen
<Detlef_> selckin
<selckin> dan werkt het internet, maar de dns servers niet
<selckin> als je "nameserver 8.8.8.8" in /etc/resolv.conf zet zou alles moeten werken
<selckin> (gebruik je dns server van google), dan kan je verder uitzoeken wat er mis is met de dns server die je dhcp server gaf
<Detlef_> oke , dat kan ik eens proberen
<Detlef_> er staat wel dit: # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8) #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN # 127.0.0.53 is the systemd-resolved stub resolver. # run "systemd-resolve --status" to see details about the actual nameservers.
<selckin> mja vroeger was het leven makkelijker
<Detlef_> Ja , best lastig zo.
<Detlef_> Wat genereert die daar ingevulde waarde?
<selckin> kan je waarschijnlijk configuren in uw network manager
<selckin> waar je wifi verbinding maakt, zal ergens dns server kunnen instellen
<selckin> 8.8.8.8 en/of 8.8.4.4 inzetten
<Detlef_> bij de ipv4 en 6 instellingen voor de specifieke verbinding?
<selckin> ja
<robb_nl> 17.10 wordt blijkbaar Artful Aardvark....
<robb_nl> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful
<oerheks> jups
#ubuntu-nl 2017-04-22
<RdeH> total recall.. goei film :)
<wasted> g'naaf
<wasted> iemand die met hybrib / anope om kan ?
#ubuntu-nl 2018-04-16
<oerheks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2018-04-17
<Guest94992> Goedemorgen ik had een vraag ..mijn harde schijf is waarschijnlijk defect en vroeg mij of of er software is die het probleem mogeelijk ken fixen
<selckin> dd_rescue voor kopie te maken misschien als je data will recoveren
<Guest94992> Ik heb een klik geluid in de hd maar ik ga dat eens proberen alvast bedankt selcin
<remy_> iemand verstand van midi?
<SimonNL> totaal geen
<remy_> zonde
<remy_> ;-)
<SimonNL> dat was iets met droog brood en boter.
<oerheks> remy, voor muziekjes?
<SimonNL> zeg dat het zo is remy krijgen we misschien wat actie hier
<remy> ja ik wou me roland mc-505 aansluiten op me pc
<remy> SimonNL, doe ik!!
<SimonNL> jippie
<oerheks> als enige apparaat? mijn onboard geluidskaart kan maar 2 kanalen aan, namelijk
<remy> ja als enige hoezo..?
<remy> ik heb zo`n stekkertje gekocht van midi naar usb
<remy> met een klein kastje in het midden
<remy> https://www.onlinekabelshop.nl/catalogsearch/result/?q=midi++usb
<remy> in cubase staat iets over de groovebox(mc505) maar kan m niet aansluiten
<SimonNL> remy: niet dat ik er veel van weet maar je zo eerst eens kunnen kijken of dat geheel door het systeem bemerkt wordt       lsusb      in terminal
<SimonNL> zou*
<SimonNL> cubase ?
<SimonNL> gebruik je linux remy ?
<remy> ja en windows maakt niet uit
<remy> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 058f:6360 Alcor Micro Corp. Multimedia Card Reader
<remy> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<remy> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 248a:8367
<remy> Bus 002 Device 007: ID 1a86:752d QinHeng Electronics CH345 MIDI adapter
<remy> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<remy> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04f2:0833 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<remy> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04f2:0718 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<remy> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<SimonNL> dat was nie gevraagd
<remy> solly
<remy> je wou zelf wat meer actie
<remy> ;-)
<SimonNL> ja maar ik weet niet of je dat in dank wordt afgenomen
<SimonNL> 1a86:752d QinHeng Electronics CH345 MIDI adapter   is dit em?
<remy> ...nogmaals sorry...
<SimonNL> gaat niet om mij hoor
<remy> kan wel,ik heb er de ballen verstand van..maar t moet kunnen
<SimonNL> remy: kun je dat apparaat ergens in de sound instelling terug vinden b.v. bij output/input device
<SimonNL> terugvinden*
<remy> kan nix vinden bij avucontrol
<remy> +p ergens
<SimonNL> remy: in configuratie tab ?
<remy> ehm, je moet me ff een handje helpen..wat bedoel je precies?
<SimonNL> in pavucontrol sorry
<remy> nee nix
<remy> dat zei ik al
<remy> en bij de aslamixer staat ook nix
<SimonNL> 1a86:752d ubuntu          kan niet anders verzinnen als dat je met deze zoek term internet afstroopt
<remy> hoe bedoel je ?
<SimonNL> remy: misschien helpt het als je dat apparaat in een 2.0 port stopt
<SimonNL> zit nu in een 1.1 port
<remy> nee gewoon de usb, ik heb geen 1.1 port
<SimonNL> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub    <=
<remy> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<remy> kweenie ff aan de achterkant kijken
<SimonNL> ja die moet je zoeken en daar de midi adapter in doen
<SimonNL> indien mogelijk
<SimonNL> ===~
<remy> nee alleen 2.0 port
<remy> sorry ik moet nog ff paste
<remy> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 058f:6360 Alcor Micro Corp. Multimedia Card Reader
<remy> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<remy> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 248a:8367
<remy> Bus 002 Device 009: ID 04f2:0833 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<remy> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<remy> Bus 002 Device 010: ID 1a86:752d QinHeng Electronics CH345 MIDI adapter
<remy> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<remy> ik heb mn webcam eruit gehaald
<SimonNL> remy: heeft je card lezer ook een usb poort ?
<SimonNL> en als je moet pasten kan dat op dpaste.com
<remy> ja ik denk het wel, ik heb wel card readers van vershcillende vormen
<SimonNL> ik bedoel een evt. in gebouwde kaart lezer
<remy> ja ik heb een ingebouwde kaart reader
<SimonNL> mmm ik zie net dat mijn gedachte niet opgaat
<remy> zonde... ik geef mezelf weinig keuze dan morgen ff bellen met MIDI-Overtoom
<SimonNL> remy: 1a86:752d ubuntu    <= gebruik deze term om zelf even op google te zoeken zul je denk ik meer mee opschieten dan met mij
<remy> ik draai debian
<remy> maar dat moet in princiepe hetzelfde zijn
<SimonNL> de overeenkomst is dat ze beide linux zijn
<SimonNL> remy: 1a86:752d debian    <= gebruik deze term om zelf even op google te zoeken zul je denk ik meer mee opschieten dan met mij
<oerheks> adapter schijnt wel goed te werken, en die roland 505 zou direct te zien moeten zijn.. ook in rosegarden
<remy> me geluid stopt ermee eerst dit ff oplossen moment
<remy> zo das gefixed
<remy> rosegarden?
<oerheks> https://packages.debian.org/jessie/rosegarden
<oerheks> lmms vind ik leuker, maar goed
<SimonNL> rosegarden - music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer
<remy> https://audiodestrukt.wordpress.com/2012/11/18/inexpensive-usb-midi-interfaces/
<remy> deze heb ik
<oerheks> voordat ik mijn akai mpk mini aan de praat hat, ..zucht..
<oerheks> via bing lees ik dat die adapter al werkt sinds 2010
<remy> klote zooi....
<SimonNL> ja soms zit het mee en soms zit het tegen.
<remy> http://dpaste.com/2ENYQ0D.txt
<SimonNL> eerste twee heb ik ook
<remy>  CH345 is one USB to MIDI chip
<remy> het midi out lampje blijft ook branden
<remy> rood lampje
<remy> oerheks, das 8 jaar geleden..heb jij nog opties?
<remy> haha
<SimonNL> run oerheks run
<SimonNL> remy: heb je al gegoogled ?
<remy> ja maar niet echt resutaat
<SimonNL> jammer
#ubuntu-nl 2018-04-18
<Guest86148> goedemorgen
<remy> SimonNL, waarschijnlijk ligt het aan het kabeltje, ik heb een (roland)-certiefied kabel besteld, kijken of deze het wel doet.ter informatie
<SimonNL> succes remy
<remy> jep, thnx!! :-)
<SimonNL> las gister ook dat er wel problemen mee te verwachten waren
<remy> gewoon te cheap, voor de doel-einden waavoor het geschikt is
<remy> wie weet er wat over Midi?
#ubuntu-nl 2018-04-20
<oerheks> aangifte https://mijn.belastingdienst.nl werk zeer zeer zeer *niet* goed onder google chrome.
<Ger_> Goedemorgen! Iemand aanwezig hier?
<selckin> jij
<Ger_> haha...
<Ger_> ik zoek de RC van 18.04, maar vind alleen de beta van 6 april
<Ger_> is de RC toch niet uitgebracht volgens de planning?
#ubuntu-nl 2018-04-21
<DOTQTKfujisan> https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live IS POPPIN HOT RIGHT NOW STILL GOING!! CALL 315-505-4666. IRC.EFNET.ORG #lrh
<DOTQTKfujisan> physicist MiVo padv fiet mave_ commandoline oerheks higgins remy ubot9 JanC Middernacht selckin lordievader PeterScholtens[m Schmiel BlackDex exalt Maikel jemark johanvd WyriHaximus Dykam xatr0z SCHAPiE Arieh ujjain- josspyker Quadagh Cees theemstra trijntje jongep86 slacker_nl jpjacobs ubuntulog SWAT Stern
#ubuntu-nl 2019-04-15
<arubislander> slacker_nl: Goeiemorgen o/
<arubislander> ik was totaal vergeten je op 18 maart jl te feliciteren
<slacker_nl> goedemorgen
<slacker_nl> I forgive you
<slacker_nl> :)
<arubislander> gelukkig maar, want ik kan je hetzelfde verwijten anders :{
<arubislander> * :P
<Maikel> heeft dit hobby os al SElinux en dat enabled by default?
<arubislander> Ubuntu gebruikt AppArmor
<Maikel> en is het enabled?
<Maikel> default bedoel ik dan, komt apparmor vanilla enabled aan
<arubislander> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppArmor
<arubislander> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppArmor#AppArmor_in_Ubuntu
#ubuntu-nl 2020-04-17
<Cugel2> Wordt hier nog wel eens een vraag gesteld?
#ubuntu-nl 2020-04-18
<JanC> een goed uur geleden stelde iemand een vraag...  ;)
<oerheks> hee, wat leuk, een vraag
<Remy^> dat moet in de krant!
<Cugel> Wat
<Cugel> Oh had ik het gemist!
#ubuntu-nl 2020-04-19
<waterkip> ik heb de telegraaf gebeld
<waterkip> ze publiceren het morgen
<oerheks> 'het' ?
<Cugel> Fijn waterkip !
<Cugel> Wat eigenlijk?
<Remy^> Waterkip, zeker onder ket kopje 'de overlijdings berichten'
<Remy^> **ket/het/
<oerheks> contactadvertenties ..
<Cugel> "Linuxman zoekt dito vrouw. Sta vroeg in de middag op. Ben jij de sleutel in mijn slot?"
<Remy^> 'do you know my passwrd...?'
<waterkip> oerheks: Telegraaf kopt: "Coronavirus zorgt voor sensatie: #ubuntu-nl vertoont leven"
<Cugel> Komen hier dan nooit meer vragen over drivers of weet ik veel wat?
<waterkip> kennelijk niet meer
<waterkip> they fixed all the bugs
<Cugel> Dan heeft Linux gewonnen!
 * waterkip had een hekel aan php
<oerheks> uit verveling heb ik me net aangemeld met telegram
<waterkip> en ik heb het nu nog meer
<oerheks> en me laptop geupgrade -d
<Cugel> Mooi. Windows 10?
<oerheks> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ... wat?
<oerheks> zou leuk zijn, telegram in dit kanaal
<Cugel> We kunnen ook naar Slack. Of Discord. Of Teams. Je zegt het maar!
<waterkip> discord maybe
<waterkip> de rest, naeeeeeeee
<Cugel> Ik heb Discord geprobeerd en snapte er geen bal van.
